# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر الفصيح >  سجل حضورك ببيتٍ من الشعر

## فراشة

الأخوة والأخوات الكرام أعضاء المنتدى

أعلم أن المنتدى ملئ بالشعراء الكبار أو محبى وعشاق الشعر
لذا ادعو الجميع لتسجيل حضورهم ببيتٍ من الشعر للعضوالشاعر أو لشاعر آخر فجميعنا نحفظ بعض الابيات التى تعلق فى أذهاننا ربما لأن لها ذكرى خاصة  أو لإعجابنا بشاعر معين نحفظ بعض أشعاره
فهيا معاَ نكتب بعض هذه الأبيات ونذكر معها إسم الشاعر
ولنجمع هنا أجمل الأبيات التى قيلت فى الشعر العربى لنسعد بقراءتها وتعم الفائدة
وسأبدأ وفى انتظار أبياتكم الشعرية

أنا البحرُ في أحشائِهِ الدرُّ كَامِنٌ***** فَهَلْ سَأَلُوا الغَوَّاصَ عَنْ صَدَفَاتي 
.
.
(حافظ إبراهيم)
فراشة

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*إني أحبك عندما تبكينا
وأحب وجهك غائما وحزينا
الحزن يصهرنا معا ويذيبنا
من حيث لا أدري ولا تدرينا
تلك الدموع الهاميات أحبها
وأحب خلف سقوطها تشرينا
بعض النساء وجوههن جميلة
وتصير أجمل .. عندما يبكينا

(نزار قباني) ...

*

----------


## فراشة

أهلا هايدى
نورتِ الموضوع بكلمات رائعة
أشكرك لحضورك

عَيْنَاكِ غَابَتَا نَخِيلٍ سَاعَةَ السَّحَرْ ،

أو شُرْفَتَانِ رَاحَ يَنْأَى عَنْهُمَا القَمَرْ  .

عَيْنَاكِ حِينَ تَبْسُمَانِ تُورِقُ الكُرُومْ

وَتَرْقُصُ الأَضْوَاءُ ...كَالأَقْمَارِ في نَهَرْ

.
.
(بدر شاكر السياب)
فراشة

----------


## فخراوى

كيف المآب إلى مكان موحش..متجهم العرصات قفر الساح                                                                             فى كل ناحية خيال هاتف..ومذكر بجبينك الوضاح.....إبراهيم ناجى.

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*أشكرك فراشه

وسامحيني نسيت أشكرك على الفكره

تسلم إيدك .. لكِ أرق تحيه*

----------


## فراشة

أخى فخراوى
أهلا بك
شكرا لتواجدك بهذا البيت الرائع


جاذبتني ثوبي العصي وقالت 
أنتم الناس أيها الشعراءُ 

فاتقوا الله في قلوب العذارى 
فالعذارى قلوبهن هواءُ
.
.
.
(أمير الشعراء أحمد شوقى)
فراشة

----------


## فراشة

شكرا هايدى
تسلمى
منورة دايما
فراشة

----------


## om 7abbet el al

[frame="2 80"]لم يخلق الدمع لامريء عبثا ..... الله أدري بلوعة الحزن

Om 7abbet el alb[/frame]

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

إذا المرء أفشى سره بلسانه 00000 ولام عليه غيره فهو أحمق 
إذا ضاق صدر المرء عن سر نفسه 00000 فصدر الذى يستودع السر أضيق  
الامام الشافعى 

موضوع جميل وشكرا فراشه على الفكره الرائعه

مع خالص تحياتى

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*
كيف لا يشغل فكري 
طلعة كالبدر يسري 
رقة كالماء يجري 
فتنة بالحب تغري 
تترك الخالي شجـيا
(أحمد رامي) ...
*

----------


## فراشة

أختى الغالية
om 7abbet el alb
أشكرك لمرورك وكلماتك الرائعة
وأتمنى تواجدك دايما

أخى الكريم طارق
بل لك جزيل الشكر لتواجدك وكلماتك الرقيقة 
والابيات الرائعة
أتمنى عودتك مرات

شكرا هايدى
سعيدة بتواجدك
وارجوأن يستمر

أنا لن أعود إليك مهما اسْتَرْحَمَتْ دقات قلبي 
أنت الذي بدأ الملالة والصدود وخان حبي 
فإذا دعوت اليوم قلبي للتصافي لن يلبي 
.
.
(الشاعرأحمد فتحى)
فراشة

----------


## فخراوى

وطنى لو شغلت بالخلد عنه........نازعتنى إليه فى الخلد نفسى..أحمد شوقى.

----------


## loly_h

*
لو أننا لم نفترق 

لبقيت نجماً في سمائك سارياً

وتركت عمري في لهيبك يحترق

لو أنني سافرت في قمم السحاب 

وعدت نهراً في ربوعك ينطلق

لكنها الأحلام تنثرنا سراباً في المدى

وتظل سراً في الجوانح يختنق ...

فاروق جويــــــــدة*

----------


## فراشة

أهلا أخى فخراوى
يسعدنى تواجدك وأبياتك الرائعة

مخطئٌ من ظَنَّ أنّا مُهجتانِ        
        مخطئُ من ظَنَّ أنّا توأمانِ 
هو شطْرُ النّفسِ لا توأمُها        
        هو منها هو فيها كل آنِ 
نحنُ نبضٌ واحدُ! نحن دمٌ        
        واحدٌ حتى الردى متحدان! 
.
.
.
(إبراهيم ناجى)

فراشة

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*ذكريات داعبت فكري و ظنى
لست أدري أيها أقرب منى
هى في سمعى على طول المدى
نغم ينساب في لحن أغنِ
بين شدو و حنين 
و بكاء و أنين .... 
أنها قصة حبى
كيف أنساها و قلبي 
لك يزل يسكن جنبى 
و أنا أبكى مع اللحن الحزين 
(أحمد رامي) ...*

----------


## نبع الوفاء

غاليتي .. فراشة 
اكليل عاطر من  الكلمات الروحية لــ الشعر العربى 
 التي تطرب لها النفس
وتحلق في سماء من الجمال والسحر .
شكراً لفكرتك غاليتي

:
سأمضي الى البحر كأنني ساستحم 

لكنني وحدي أعرف أنني ذاهبة الى القاع 

غادة السمان _ من قصيدة : أشهد بفرح عرفته

----------


## فراشة

الاخوات الغاليات
لولى
هايدى
نبع الوفاء
أهلا بكم
أشكركم على تواجدكم بأبيات أكثر من رائعة هى فعلا من أجمل الابيات فى الشعر العربى لغتا واحساسا
أرجو تواجدكم دائما

أيـنـقـضـى الـعـمــر بــيــن   أهــلـــى


وأشـتــكــى لــوعـــة الـغــريــب ؟    !


ويـرتــوى الــــورد مــــن    دمــوعــى


ليـصـبـح الـشــوك مـــن نـصـيـبـى ؟
.
.
.
(كامل الشناوى)

فراشة

----------


## rosey19

السلام عليكم

   من اشعار نزار قبانى

متى تفهم
متى يا سيدي تفهم؟
بأني لست واحدة
كغيري من صديقاتك
ولا فتحا نسائيا يضاف الى فتوحاتك
ولا رقما من الأرقام .. يعبر في سجلاتك
متى تفهم؟

----------


## rosey19

أيظن ؟؟ 




أيظن أني لعبة بيديه

أنا لا أفكر بالرجوع إليه

اليوم عاد كأن شيئاً لم يكن

وبراءة الأطفال في عينيه

ليقول لي إني رفيقة دربه

وبأنني الحب الوحيد لديه

حمل الزهور إليّ كيف أردّه؟

وصبايا مرسومٌ على شفتيه

ما عدت أذكر والحرائق في دمي

كيف إلتجأت إلي زنديه

خبأت رأسي عنده كأنني

طفل أعادوه إلى أبويه

حتى فساتيني التي أهملتها

فَرِحت به.. رقصت على قدميه

سامحته وسألت عن أخباره

وبكيت ساعات على كتفيه

وبدون أن أدري تركت له يدي

لتنام كالعصفور بين يديه

ونسيت حقدي كله في لحظة

من قال إني قد حقدت عليه

كم قلت إني غير عائدة له

ورجعت ما أحلى الرجوع إليه

----------


## فارس الليل

اولا اشكر الاخت الكريمه على الفكرة الرائعه والمجهود الجميل ولتسمح لى بالمشاركه
نامت عيون وسهرت عيون       فى امور تكون او لا تكون
إن ربا كفاك بالامس ما كان       سوف يكفيك بالغد ما يكون
فادرأ الهم عن النفس مـــــا       استطعت فإن حملانك للهموم جنون
 السيده نفيسه رضى الله عنها وارضاها

----------


## فراشة

الغالية روزى
أسعدنى تواجدك بأبيات نزار قبانى الرائعة
لك جزيل الشكر

أيا جافيا ماكنت أخشى جفـاءه

وإن كثـرت عـذالـه ولوائمـه



كذلك حظي من زمانـي وأهلـه

يصارمنـي الخل الذي لا أصارمه



وإن كنـت مشتـاقا إليك فإنـه

ليشتـاق صب إلفه وهو ظالـمه
.
.
.
(أبو فراس الحمدانى)

فراشة

----------


## فراشة

أخى الكريم
فارس الليل
أشكرك لمرورك ولكلماتك الطيبة
ماأروع تواجدك بهذه الابيات 
أتمتى عودتك
دمت بخير

الخَيْـلُ وَاللّيْـلُ وَالبَيْـداءُ تَعرِفُنـي    ****    وَالسّيفُ وَالرّمحُ والقرْطاسُ وَالقَلَـمُ
صَحِبْتُ فِي الفَلَواتِ الوَحشَ منفَـرِداً****    حتى تَعَجّبَ منـي القُـورُ وَالأكَـمُ
يَا مَـنْ يَعِـزّ عَلَيْنَـا أنْ نُفَارِقَهُـمْ        ****   وَجدانُنا كُلَّ شـيءٍ بَعدَكـمْ عَـدَمُ
.
.
.
(ابو الطيب المتنبى)

فراشة

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*وقد خبروني ان تيماء منزل
لليلى اذا ما الليل القى المراسيا
فهذي شهور الصيف عنا ستنقضي
فما للنوى يرمي بليلى المرامي
(قيس ابن الملوح) ...*

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

أغرك مني أن حبك قاتلى 00000 وأنك مهما تأمري القلب يفعل  
إمرؤ القيس

----------


## فراشة

أختى الفاضلة هايدى
أخى الفاضل طارق
سعيدة جدا بتواجدكما معى والذى اتمنى أن يدوم

عذبةٌ  أنتِ  كالطفولة  كالأحلام   كاللحنِ   كالصباحِ    الجديدِ 

كالسماء  الضحوكِ  كالليلةِ   القمراءِ   كالوردِ  كابتسامِ   الوليدِ 
.
.
.
(أبو القاسم الشابى)

فراشة

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

عرفت الهوى مذ عرفت هواك 00000 وأغلقت قلبى عمن سواك 
وكنت أناجيك يا من ترى 00000 خفايا القلوب ولسنا نراك 
أحبك حبين , حب الهوى 00000 وحبا لأنك أهل لذاك 
فأما الذى هو حب الهوى 00000 فشغلى بذكرك عمن سواك 
وأما الذى أنت أهل له 00000 فكشفك للحجب حتى أراك  
شهيدة العشق الإلهى 

رابعة العدوية

----------


## فراشة

أخى طارق
ألله على الابيات الجميلة


تعاظمني ذنبي فلما قرنْته *** بعفوك ربي كان عفوك أعظما
وما زلتَ ذا عفوٍ عن الذنب،*** لم تزل تجود وتعفو منّةً وتكرما
.
.
.
(الإمام الشافعي)

فراشة

----------


## aboesmael-k

إذا بلغ الرأي النصيحةَ فاستعن = برؤيا حكيم أو بتدبير حازم
ولا تجعل الشورى عليك غضاضةً = فإنَّ الخوافي قوة للقوادم 

بشار بن برد

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

ولو خيرت فى وطن 
لقلت هواك أوطاني  
 
ولو أنساك يا عمري حنايا القلب 000 تنساني 

إذا ما ضعت فى درب00


ففي عينيك عنواني 





فاروق جويده

----------


## mostafa saft

أنا المسلم أنا المســلم... لا أرض الدنيا تغوينى 
ولا مــال الدنـيا يثنينى... عن المعـــــالى يردينى 
وربى رحــــيم يغطينـى... بشمس وقمـــر يهدينى 
لعلا ربــــــــى يصفينى ...و إن اخطـــات يربينى 
يا رب لمـــــــا تمهلنى.... من فى الكون يؤوينى 
يا رب لمـــــــا تهجرنى... من غيـــــرك يواسينى 
ولما الكـــــون يجهلنى ...وتســــود الدنيـا بعينى 
نفســى يـــا رب ترضى.... من غـيرك يراعـــــينى 
	الله	
إذا سبحــــــت ترضينى.... ولما حمــــدت تشجينى 
خلقتك عبــــدى فارضى.... هذا الشيطان يعصــينى 
ولما يبعــــــــــــدك عنى.... و أقربــــــــك وتنسـانى 
أخشى عليــــك يا عبدى.... قهــــر وبطش سلطـانى 
ذا النــــــــــون ناسانى ....يا بحرى وحوتى يأتينى 
وتظن ظــــــــن يعادينى.... نفسك تهـــرب ما تجينى 
بمحمد قــــــــــد هاديتك.... وعيسى وصــــــى بدينى 
أرأيت لمـــــــــا تنسانى.... سواد الدنيـــــــا بعـذابى 
وأنا دى عبدى بيتـــاتى.... خلـــــــقي وهو ينسـانى 
جربنى ثــــــانى وثالث..... وجــــــرب حــبل ودادى 
ولما ضـــــــاقت الدنيا.... يا عبــــــدى قربتك تانى 
بحبك أنــــــــت تنسانى ....وتفـــــرح بالدنيا الفانى 
و اغفر حــــتى تهوانى.... ورفعـــــــتك تبكى لحنانى

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*سلوا قلبي غداة سلا وثابا
لعل على الجمال له عتابا
ويسأل في الحوادث ذو صواب
فهل ترك له الجمال له صوابا؟
وكنت إذا سألت القلب يوما
تولى الدمع عن قلبي الجوابا
ولي بين الضلوع دم ولحم
هما الواهي لمن ثكل الشبابا
(أحمد شوقي)*

----------


## فراشة

أسعدنى تواجدكم جميعا بأشعاركم الرائعة
أتمنى عودتكم لإثراء الموضوع

أي شيء في العيد أهدي إليك
ياملاكي و كل شيء لديك؟
أساورا؟أم دملجا من نضار
لا أحب القيود في معصميك
أم خمورا؟وليس في الأرض خمر
كالتي تسكبين من عينيك
أم وردا؟والورد أجمله عندي
الذي قد نشقت من خديك
أم عقيقا كمهجتي يتلظى؟
و العقيق الثمين في شفتيك
ليس عندي شيء أعز من الروح 

وروحي مرهونة في يديك
.
.
.
(إليا ابو ماضى)

فراشة

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

لا تصالح !

  000ولو منحوك الذهب  

أترى حين أفقأ عينيك

ثم أثبت جوهرتين مكانهما 00

هل ترى 00؟ 

هى أشياء لا تشترى00



أمل دنقل

----------


## فراشة

أخى طارق
دائما متألق بمشاركاتك الرائعة

أحببتها وظننت أن لقلبها

        . . نبضا كقلبى

             لا تقيّـــــــده الضلوع !!

.. أحببتها

.. واذا بها قلب بلا نبض

.. سراب خادع

         .. ظمـــأ وجــــــوع  !!

فتركتهــا ..

       لكن قلبى لم يزل طفلا

          يعاوده الحنين الى الرجوع

واذا مررت ــ وكم مررت ــ

                        ببيتها

..تبكى الخطى منّى !!

       وترتعد الدموع !!
.
.
.
(كامل الشناوى)

فراشة

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

إذا ما أطلت عيون القصيدة 

و طافت مع الشوق حيرى شريده

سيأتيك صوتى يشق السكون

وفى كل ذكرى جراح جديده

وفى كل لحن ستجرى دموع 

وتعصف بى كبرياء عنيده

وتعبر فى الأفق أسراب عمرى

طيوراً من الحلم صارت بعيده

وإن فرقتنا دروب الأمانى 

فقد نلتقى صدفة فى قصيدةفاروق جويدة

----------


## rosey19

تاملات فى اشعار شاعر النيل حافظ ابراهيم

       ومما قاله عن الأخلاق:

إني لتطربني الخـلال كريمة

طرب الغريب بأوبـة وتـلاق

وتهزني ذكرى المروءة والندى

بين الشمائل هـزة المشتـاق

فإذا رزقت خليفة  محمـودة

فقد اصطفاك مقسـم الأرزاق

فالناس هذا حظه مال وذا

علم وذاك مكـارم الأخـلاق

والمال ان لم تدخره محصنا

بالعلم كانت نهايـة الإمـلا

والعلم إن لم تكتنفـه شمائـل

تعليه كـان مطيـة الإخفـاق

لا تحسبن العلم ينفـع وحـده

إن لـم يتـوج ربـه بخـلاق

----------


## فراشة

أخى طارق
أختى روزى
ماأروع تواجدكما دائما

أنا إليـك مبتـداي ,حاضـري ونهايتـي


أشعلتِ أيامي فصـارت نارهـا حقيقتـي


فإن سألـت عـن هـواي هـذه حكايتـي


نديـة كوجـهـك المـلـئ بالطفـولـة


رخيمة كصوتك المنساب فـي سريرتـي


عميقة كعطـرك الزكـي فـي حديقتـي


حسبي على طول الزمان ,أنـت حبيبتـي

.
.
.
(فاروق شوشة)

فراشة

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*الحب داء عياء لا دواء له
تضل فيه الأطباء النحاريرُ
قد كنت أحسب ان العاشقين غَلَوْا
في وصفه فإذا في القوم تقصيرُ
سُقياً لأيام لم أخْبُرْهُ تجربـة
إلا بما وصفت عنه الأخابيرُ
(ابن الرومي) ...*

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

اذا غامرت فى شرف مروم

فلا تقنع بما دون النجوم !

فطعم الموت فى أمر حقير

كطعم الموت فى أمر عظيم !
.
.
.
( أبو الطيب المتنبى )

----------


## عازفة القمر

هى الدنيا تقول بملء مافيها حذار حذار من فتكى وبطشى
فلا يغررنكم منى ابتسام فقولى مضحك والفعل مبكى

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

ذَهَبَ الهَوَى بِمَخِيلَتِي وَشَبابِي
وَأَقَمْتُ بَيْنَ مَلاَمَةٍ وَعِتَابِ 
هِيَ نَظْرَةٌ كَانَتْ حِبالَةَ خُدْعَةٍ
مَلَكَتْ عَلَيَّ بَدِيهَتي وَصَوابِي
نَصَبَتْ حَبائِلَ هُدْبِهَا فَتَصَيَّدَتْ
قَلْبي فَراحَ فَرِيسَةَ الأَهْدابِ 
مَا كُنْتُ أَعْلَمُ قَبْلَ طَارِقَةِ الْهَوَى
أَنَّ الْعُيُونَ مَصايِدُ الأَلْبابِ
وَمِنَ الْعَجائِبِ في الْهَوَى أَنَّ الفَتَى
يُدْعَى إِلَيْهِ بِأَهْوَنِ الأَسْبَابِ
فَارْبَحْ مَلامَكَ يَا عَذُولُ فَإِنَّنِي
راضٍ بِسُقْمِي فِي الْهَوَى وَعَذَابِي 

محمود سامى البارودى

----------


## فراشة

أخوتى وأخواتى الكرام
أهلا ومرحبا بكم جميعا
 وبمشاركاتكم الأكثر من رائعة

لكم كل التحية والتقدير

يَا مُنَى الْقَلْبِ وَنُورَ العَيْنِ مُذْ كُنْتُ وَكُنْتِ


لَمْ أَشَأْ أَنْ يَعْلَمَ النَّاسُ بِمَا صُنْتُ iiوَصُنْتِ


وَلِـمَـا حَـاذَرْتُ مِـنْ فِـطْـنَـتِـهِمْ فِينَا فَطِنْتِ


إِنَّ لَـيْـلاَيَ وَهِـنْـدِي وَسُـعَادِي مَنْ iiظَنَنْتِ


تَـكْـثُـرُ الأَسْـمَـاءُ لَـكِنَّ المُسَمَّى هُوَ iiأَنْتِ

.
.
.
(خليل مطران)

فراشة

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*جهد الصبابة أن تكون كما أرى 
عين مسهدة وقلب يخفق
ما لاح برق أو ترنم طائر
الا انثنيت ولي فؤاد شيق
وعذلت أهل العشق حتى ذقته
فعجبت كيف يموت من لا يعشق
وعذلتهم وعرفت ذنبي أنني
عيرتهم فلقيت منهم ما لقوا
(المتنبي) ...*

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

مرحى ومرحى يا ربيع العامِ
 
أشرق فدْتك مشارقُ الأيامِ 

بعد الشتاء وبعد طولِ عبوسه 
أرِنا بشاشةَ ثغرِكَ البسّامِ  

وابعث لنا أرجَ النسيمِ معطراً 
متخطراً كخواطر الأحلام 

إبراهيم ناجى

----------


## فراشة

أختى الفاضلة هايدى
أخى الفاضل طارق
وجودكما دائما يزيد الموضوع جمالا
فلكما كل الشكر
وأهلا بكما دائما

إغضبْ! 

فأنتَ رائعٌ حقاً متى تثورُ 

إغضب! 

فلولا الموجُ ما تكوَّنت بحورُ..

كنْ عاصفاً.. كُنْ ممطراً.. 

فإنَّ قلبي دائماً غفورُ 

إغضب! 

فلنْ أجيبَ بالتحدّي 

فأنتَ طفلٌ عابثٌ.. 

يملؤهُ الغرورُ.. 

وكيفَ من صغارها.. 

تنتقمُ الطيورُ؟

.
.
.
(نزار قبانى) 



فراشة

----------


## رياض الحسينى

حــــكم الزمـان بأننى لك عاشق     يامن محاسنه كــــبدر يشرق
حزت الفصاحة والملاحة كلها     وعليك من دون البرية رونق
ولــقد رضيت بأن تكون معذبى     فعــــسى على بنظرة تتصدق      
                                              ر يــــــــــــــــــــاض الحســــــــــــــــينى

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*أشهد أن لا امرأة ً 

أتقنت اللعبة إلا أنت 

واحتملت حماقتي 

عشرة أعوام كما احتملت 

واصطبرت على جنوني مثلما صبرت 

وقلمت أظافري 

ورتبت دفاتري 

وأدخلتني روضة الأطفال 

إلا أنت .. 

نزار القباني*

----------


## rosey19

أوصيك يا ابني بالقمر و بالزهور
أوصيك بليل القاهرة المسحور
و إن جيت في بالك ... اشتري عقد فل
لأي سمرا ... و قبري إوعك تزور
!عجبي

----------


## فراشة

أخى الكريم الشاعر
رياض الحسينى
مرحبا بك وبكلماتك الرائعة
خالص شكرى لمشاركتك وأتمنى عودتك 

دقات قلب المرء قائلة له

ان الحياة دقائق وثوانِ

فارفع لنفسك قبل موتك ذكرها

فالذكر للانسان عمر ثان
.
.
.
(أحمد شوقى)

فراشة

----------


## فراشة

الغالية نبع الوفاء
الغالية روزى
مرحبا بتواجدكما الرائع دائما

سل الدجى كم راقني نجمه
لمّا حكى ,,مبسمه مبسمك

يا بدر,,ان واصلتني بالجفا
ومتّ في شرخ الصبا ,,مغرمك

قلّ للدجى مات شهيد الوفا
فانثر على أكفانه,, أنجمك

.
.
.
الأخطل الصغير(بشارة الخورى)

فراشة

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

تعالي ففي العمرِ حلمٌ عنيدٌ 
فما زلتُ أحلمُ بالمستحيل 

تعالي فما زالَ في الصبحِ ضوءٌ 
وفي الليل يضحكٌ بدرٌ جميل 


أحُبك والعمرُ حلمٌ نقيٌّ 
أحبك واليأسُ قيدُ ثقيل 

وتبقين وحدكِ صبحاً بعيني 
إذا تاه دربي فأنتِ الدليل  






فاروق جويدة

----------


## فراشة

انا لا أشكو

. . ففى الشكوى انحناء ! !

وأنا نبض عروقى كبرياء ! !

لست أشكو فاستمع لى وأجبنى

. . ربما أسمع مايدنيك منى

ربما أسمع مايقصيك عنى ! !

كل مـا عندى سؤال يتردد

وظنون – ياحبيى – تتجدد

.
.
.
(كامل الشناوى)

فراشة

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*أَنا اّلذيِ نَظَرَ الأَعمى إلى أَدَبي
وَأَسمَعَت كَلِماتي مَن بهِ صَمَمُ
أَنامُ مِلءَ جُفوني عَن شَواردها
وَيَسهَرُ الخَلقُ جَرّاها وَيَختَصِمُ
(المتنبي)
...*

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

> *أَنا اّلذيِ نَظَرَ الأَعمى إلى أَدَبي
> وَأَسمَعَت كَلِماتي مَن بهِ صَمَمُ
> أَنامُ مِلءَ جُفوني عَن شَواردها
> وَيَسهَرُ الخَلقُ جَرّاها وَيَختَصِمُ
> (المتنبي)
> ...*


 الله عليك يا أختنا الفاضلة   :good: 
كنت أظننى وحدى من عشاق المتنبى من دونكم
فوجدتك تشاركينى عشقى له
كان لدى ديوانه ولكن للأسف ضاع منى
فالرجاء أن تزيدينا من أشعاره
ولك الشكر

----------


## rosey19

يــوم مولــدى 
كامل الشناوى
عدت يايوم مولدى
عدت ياأيها الشقـى
الصـبا ضـاع من يدى
وغزا الشيب مفرقى
ليت – يا يوم مولدى
كنت يومًا بلا غد
***
ليت أنى – من الأزل
لم أعش هـذه الحياه
عشت فيها ولم أزل
. . جاهلاً أنها حياه
ليت أنى من الأزل
كنت روحــاً
. . ولم أزل
****
ليت أنى – من الأزل
لم أعش هذه الحــياه
عشت فيهـــا ولم أزل
كنت روحــــاً
. . ولم أزل ! 

****

أنا عمر بلا شباب ! !

وحياة بلا ربيـع ! !

أشترى الحب بالعــذاب ! !. . أشتريه فمن يبيع ؟

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

دعيني أقاوم شوقي إليك 
وأهرب منك ولو في الخيال  
لأني أحبك وهما طويلا 
وحلم بعيني بعيد المنال  
دعيني أراك هداية عمري 
وإن كنت في العمر بعض الضلال  
دعيني أقاوم شوقي إليك 
فإني سئمت قصور الرمال  
نحب كثيرا ونبني قصورا 
وتغدو مع البعد بعض الظلال  
دعيني أراك كما شئت يوما 
وإن كنت طيفا سريع الزوال  
فما زلت كالحلم يبدو قريبا 
وتطويه منا دروب المحال 




فاروق جويدة

----------


## فراشة

أخوتى وأخواتى جميعا

مرحبا بكم
لاحظت فعلا إختلاف الميول بين الاعضاء من شاعر لآخر فمثلا تميل هايدى للمتنبى ويميل طارق لفاروق جويدة.. ونبع الوفاء لنزار قبانى ......وهكذا 
أنا فعلا سعيدة جدا لأن الكل يقطف من كل بستان أجمل زهوره ليقدمها لنا ونسعد بقراءتها
لكم جميعا كل الشكر وأتمنى تواجدكم دائما


ذاك الهوى أضحى لقلبي مالكا
ولكل جانحة بجسمي مالئا
فبمهجتي ثوران بركان جوى
وبظاهري شخص تراه هادئا

الغيث جدا في نهاية أمره
ما خلته إحدى المهازل بادئا

طرأت علي صروفه من لحظة
في حين أحسبني أمنت لطارئا

.
.
.
(جبران خليل جبران)

فراشة

----------


## hnnb2000

اشتقت اليك ولا ادرى ان كنت سابقى منتظرا 
ام ان حنينى اليك سيسبقنى يرميك باحلى الكلمات
عن حب كان ومازال تتحدث عنه الايام 
اشتقت اليك وفى قلبى انات تعصف بكيانى  وتزلزل كامل وجدانى
اشتقت اليك وياويلى من حب يحرق اعماقى  ويبدد كامل طاقاتى
اشتقتت اليك


جزء من ترجمتى لاحاسيسى فى لحظة شوق

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*الحب شعلة نور ساطع، هبطت
من السماء، فكانت ساطع الفلقٍ
ومزقت عن جفون الدهر أغشية
وعن وجوه الليالي برفع الغَسَقٍ
الحب جدول خمر، من تذوقه
خاض الجحيم، ولم يشفق من الحَرَقٍ
الحب غاية آمال الحياة، فما
خوفي إذا ضمني قبر؟ وما فَرَقي؟
(أبو القاسم الشابي) ...*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> الله عليك يا أختنا الفاضلة  
> كنت أظننى وحدى من عشاق المتنبى من دونكم
> فوجدتك تشاركينى عشقى له
> كان لدى ديوانه ولكن للأسف ضاع منى
> فالرجاء أن تزيدينا من أشعاره
> ولك الشكر


*أشكرك يافندم وأدي كمان قصيده المتنبي

*

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

أنا لا أ كتب الأشعار فالأشعار تكتبني ، 
أريد الصمت كي أحيا، ولكن الذي ألقاه ينطقني ، 
ولا ألقى سوى حزن، على حزن، على حزن ، 
أأكتب أنني حي على كفني ؟ 
أأكتب أنني حر، وحتى الحرف يرسف بالعبودية ؟ 
لقد شيعت فاتنة، تسمى في بلاد العرب تخريبا ، 
وإرهابا 
وطعنا في القوانين الإلهية ، 
ولكن اسمها والله ... ، 
لكن اسمها في الأصل حرية






أحمد مطر

----------


## the diver

*من ذا الذى رفع السيوف ليرفع اسمك فوق هامات النجوم منارا
كنا جبال فى الجبال وربما سرنا على موج البحور بحار 
بمعابد الافرنج كان اذاننا قبل الكتائب يفتح الامصار 
لم تنسى افريقيا ولا صحراؤها سجداتنا والارض تقذف نارا
كنا نقدم للسيوف صدورنا لم ننسى يوما غاشما جبار 
وكأن ظل السيف ظل حديقة وارفة تنبت حولها الازهار


شعر( محمد اقبال)*

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

> *أشكرك يافندم وأدي كمان قصيده المتنبي
> 
> *



شاكر لك أختاه أن ذكرتينى برائعة أبى الطيب الميمية

والتى حوت فيما أرى أجمل أبيات شعره قاطبة

وان كان عشاقه قد اختلفوا واختصموا - كما تنبأ هو فى نفس القصيدة !! - حول أجمل أبيات قصائده على الاطلاق

فهل لك رأى فى تلك المسألة ؟

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

لا تحزني ... 
إن الزمان الراكع المهزوم لن يبقى 
ولن تبقى خفافيش الحفر.. 
فغداً تصيح الأرض .. فالطوفان آت 
والبراكين التي سجنت أراها تنفجر.. 
والصبح هذا الزائر المنفي من وطني 
يطل الآن .. يجري .. ينتشر .. 
وغداً أحبك مثلما يوم حلمت ... 
بدون خوف ... 
أو سجون ... 
أو مطر ... 





فاروق جويدة

----------


## loly_h

*مساء جميل لكل المنورين ...

إن شاء الله هاشارككم قصيدة بعنوان الأم* 

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,darkred,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/11.gif" border="ridge,2,darkred" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
نـسْـيـمٌ مـنْ جـنانِ الأم هبّا 
                   فـألـقـى في الربوْع شذاً وحبّا
فـصـفـقـت الضلوعُ لهُ بشوقٍ 
                   وضـمّـتـهُ كـضـمّ المرء حبّا
فـنـاجـاهَـا الـنّسيمُ بهمس أمّ 
                   فـأجرى في العروقِ السّحْرَ ذوْبا
وأهـدى الروحَ منْ دعواتِ أميّ 
                   فـكـانَ دُعـاؤهـا لـلروْحِ طبّا
رعـاهـا الـلّـه مـن أمٍّ رؤؤمٍ 
                   ولـقّـاهـا السرورَ وخيرَ عقبى
فـمـن يـنسى الأمانَ بحجر أمٍّ 
                   وقـدْ أرخـى على الأنغام هدباً؟
ومـنْ يـنسىَ التي سهرتْ عليهِ 
                   لـيـالـي شـدةٍ تـقتاتُ رعبا؟
فـلـن أنـساكِ يا أمي - حياتي 
                   وهـل تنسى عروق الحيّ قلباً ؟
فـكـم ذقـت الـنعيم بساعديكِ 
                   وصـيـرت المضيْق عليّ رُحبا
وكـم خـلت الصعاب بلا انفراجٍ 
                   وكـانَ الـصـدرُ للوسواس نهْبا
فـنـاديـتُ الـرؤوْمَ : إليّ أمّي 
                   فـلـبـتْ بـالحنانِ تحلّ صَعبَا
سـرورك منْ سروري حين ألهو 
                   بـعـافـيـةٍ ، أثـيرُ البيْتَ لعْبا
فـتـبـيـض الليالي وهي سودٌ 
                   ومـرّ الـعـيش يصبحُ فيّ عذبا
وتـنـعـشك الأماني وهيَ وهمٌ 
                   ويـبـدو بـعدها في الحّس قربا
وغـمـكِ إن ألـمّ بـي أكتئابٌ 
                   فـيـبـدُو الخصبُ يا أماهُ جدْبا
ودولابُ الـزمـان يـدورُ نـهباً 
                   وآيـاتُ الإلـهِ تـنـيـرُ قـلبا
ولـمـا أن عـقـلت رأيت أمّي 
                   تـعـلّـمـني حروفَ العلمِ شهبا
فـإن الـعـلـمَ لـلإنـسان نورٌ 
                   ومن يرضى سوى الأنوارِ صحبا؟
وخـيـرُ الصحب في الدنيا كتابٌ 
                   يـنـيـر بـصـائراً ويقيتَ لبّا
وأمّ لا تـنـي عـنْ خـلق جيلٍ 
                   قـويـمِ الـخلق يخشى اللّه دأب
ومـا مـثْـلُ الأمومة إنْ تسامتْ 
                   يـعـدّ طـلائـعـاً تجتاز صعباً
ومـا مـثـل الأمومة منْ طبيبٍ 
                   لـروح تـبـتـغـي للأمن درباً
ولـو أسـطيْعُ أنْ أحصي جميلاً 
                   لأمـي مـا كـفـاني القولُ حقبا
فـلـولا الأم مـا أبصرت نوراً 
                   ولـولا الأم كـان الـعيش جدبا [/poem]

*صالح محمّد جرّار*

----------


## فراشة

الله عليكم

ماأروع تواجدكم جميعا بهذه الابيات الجميلة
فى انتظار المزيد من أجمل الأبيات فى الشعر العربى
فأهلا بكم دائما


كان لي إلفٌ فأَبعدهُ 
قَدَرٌ عنّي وأبعدني   
أنا مَدَّ الدهرِ أذكرهُ 
وهو مَدَّ الدهرِ يذكرني 
قد بنينا العشَّ من مُهجٍ 
غُسِلتْ من حَوْبة الدَّرَن 
من لَدُنْهُ الودُّ أَخلَصَهُ 
والوفا والطهرُ من لَدُنِي 
كانتِ الأطيارُ تحسدهُ 
جنَّةَ المأوى وتحسدني 
وظنَنَّا أنْ نعيش بهِ 
عيشةَ المستعصمِ الأَمِن 
فرمتْ كفُّ الزمان بهِ 
فكأنَّ العُشَّ لم يكن 
طار من حولي وخلّفني 
للجوى والبثّ والحَزَن 
ونأى عنّي وما برحتْ 
نازعاتُ الشَّوق تطرقني 
ومضى والوجدُ يسبقهُ 
ودموعُ العين تسبقني
 
.
.
.
(على الجارم)

فراشة

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*وأحببتها حبا يقر بعينها
وحبي إذا احببت لا يشبه الحُبَّا
ولو تفلت في البحر والبحر مالح
لأصبح ماء البحر من ريقها عذبا
(مجنون ليلى)*

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

آه ما أروعها من ليلة 

فاض في أرجائها السّحر و شاعا  

نفخ الحبّ بها من روحه 
و رمى عن سرّها الخافي القناعا  

و جلا من صور الحسن لنا 
عبقريّا لبق الفنّ صناعا  

نفحات رقص البحر لها 
و هفا النّجم خفوقا و التماعا  

و سرى من جانب الأرض صدى 

حرّك العشب حنانا و اليراعا  

بعث الأحلام من هجتها 

كسرايا الطّير نفّرن ارتياعا  

قمن بالشّاطئ من وادي الهوى 

بنشيد الحبّ يهتفن ابتداعا  


على محمود طه

----------


## فراشة

طائرٌ يشدو على فننِ 
جدَّد الذكرى لذي شجنِ 
قام والأكوانُ صامتةٌ 
ونسيمُ الصُّبْحِ في وَهَن 
هاج في نفسي وقد هدأتْ 
لوعةً لولاه لم تكن 
هزَّه شوقٌ إلى سكنٍ 
فبكى للأهل والسَّكَن 
وَيْكَ لا تجزعْ لنازلةٍ 
ما لطيرِ الجوِّ من وطن
 
.
.
.
(على الجارم)

فراشة

----------


## loly_h

*
يا مَن غَدَوتُ بِهِ في الناسِ مُشتَهِراً 
                   قَلبي عَلَيكَ يُقاسي الهَمَّ وَالفِكَرا
إِن غِبتَ لَم أَلقَ إِنساناً يُؤَنِّسُني 
                   وَإِن حَضَرتَ فَكُلُّ الناسِ قَد حَضَرا 


إبن زيدون*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*أحسنت ظنك بالأيام إذا حسنت
ولم تخف سوء ما يأتي به القدر
وسالمتك الليالي فاغتررت بها
وعند صفو الليالي يحدث الكدر
(الشافعي) ...*

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

وحكاية يزهو بها أولادي 
عن عاشق هجر البلاد وأهلها 
ومضى وراء المال والأمجاد 
كل الحكاية ...... أنها ضاقت بنا 
وأستسلمت للص والقواد 
في لحظة...... سكن الوجود 
تناثرت حولي مرايا الموت والميلاد 
قد كان آخر ما لمحت على المدى 
و النبض يخبو صورة الجلاد 
قد كان يضحك والعصابة حوله 
وعلى امتداد النهر يبكي الوادي 
وصرخت..... والكلمات تهرب من فمي 
هذي بلادُ............ لم تعد كبلادي !!! 




فاروق جويدة

----------


## فخراوى

يامن يعز علينا أن نفارقهم....وجداننا كل شىء بعدكم عدم........................................ المتنبى .

----------


## rosey19

هذه ليلتي - تأليف جورج جرداق - غناء أم كلثوم 



هذه ليلتي وحلم حياتي
بين ماضٍ من الزمان وآت
الهوى أنت كله والأماني
فاملأ الكأس بالغرام وهات
بعد حين يبدل الحب دارا
والعصافير تهجر الأوكار
وديار كانت قديماً ديارا
سترانا كما نراها قفارا
سوف تلهو بنا الحياة وتسخر فتعالى أحبك الآن أكثر
***
والمساء الذي تهادى إلينا
ثم أصغى والحب في مقلتينا
لسؤالٍ عن الهوى وجوابٍ
وحديثٍ يذوب في شفتينا
قد أطال الوقوف حين دعاني
ليلم الأشواق عن أجفاني
فادن مني وخذ إليك حناني
ثم اغمض عينيك حتى تراني
وليكن ليلنا طويلاً طويلا
فكثير اللقاء كان قليلا
سوف تلهو بنا الحياة وتسخر فتعال أحبك الآن أكثر
***
يا حبيبي طاب الهوى ما علينا
لو حملنا الأيام في راحتينا
صدفة أهدت الوجود إلينا
وأتاحت لقاءنا فالتقينا
في بحارٍ تئن فيها الرياح
ضاع فيها المجداف والملاح
كم أذل الفراق منا لقاء
كل ليلٍ إذا التقينا صباح
يا حبيباً قد طال فيه سهادي
غريباً مسافراً بفؤادي
سوف تلهو بنا الحياة وتسخر فتعال أحبك الآن أكثر
***
سهر الشوق في العيون الجميلة
حلم آثر الهوى أن يطيله
وحديثٌ في الحب إن لم نقله
أوشك الصمت حولنا أن يقوله
يا حبيبي وأنت خمري وكأسي
ومنى خاطري وبهجة أنسي
فيك صمتي وفيك نطقي وهمسي
وغدي في هواك يسبق أمسي
سوف تلهو بنا الحياة وتسخر فتعال أحبك الآن أكثر
***
هلَّ في ليلتي خيال الندامى
والنواسي عانق الخيام
وتساقوا من خاطري الأحلام
وأحبوا واسكروا الأيام
رب من أين للزمان صباه
إن غدونا وصبحه ومساه
لن يرى الحب بعدنا من حداه
نحن ليل الهوى ونحن ضحاه
ملء قلبي شوقٌ وملء كياني
هذه ليلتي فقف يا زماني

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

حدثت تجربة الحب اخيرا...
ودخلنا جنة الله, ككل الداخلين
وانزلقنا..
تحت سطح البحر اسماكا..
راينا لؤلؤ البحر الحقيقي..
وكنا ذاهلين..



حدثت تجربة الحب اخيرا..
حدثت من غير ارهاب ولا قسر..
فاعطيت..واعطيت..
وكنا عادلين..
حدثت في منتهى اليسر كما
يكتب المرء بماء الياسمين



وكما ينفجر النبع من الارض..
فشكرا..
لك يا سيدتي
ولرب العالمين..



نزار قباني

----------


## فراشة

ما لي أحدق في المرآة .. أسألها
بأي ثوب من الأثواب ألقاه
أأدعي أنني أصبحت أكرهه؟
وكيف أكره من في الجفن سكناه؟
وكيف أهرب منه؟ إنه قدري
هل يملك النهر تغييرا لمجراه؟
أحبه .. لست أدري ما أحب به
حتى خطاياه ما عادت خطاياه
الحب في الأرض . بعض من تخيلنا
لو لم نجده عليها .. لاخترعناه
ماذا أقول له لو جاء يسألني
إن كنت أهواه. إني ألف أهواه..
.
.
.
(نزار قبانى)

فراشة

----------


## طارق الغربه

فكرة جميله 
وتسلمي اختي الغاليه
الفراشه
علي اجمل طرح
ولك مني اطيب التحــــايايا الله
يا ليتك تحلو والحياة مريرةً
ويا ليتك ترضي والانام غضاب
ويا ليت الذي بيني وبينك عامرُُ
وما بيني وبين العالمين خرابُ
اذا صح منك الود فالكل هينُ
وكل ما فوق التراب ترابُهذه القصيدة الله اعم بقائلها
فهنالك من يقول أنها للحسين ابن منصور الحلاج
وهنالك من يقول أنها لرابـــعة العدويــة
وهنالك من يقول لأبو فراس الحمداني ...و الله أعلم

وتقبلي مروري

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

وإن صرت ليلا.. كئيب الظلال 
فما زلت أعشق فيك النهار.. 
وإن مزقتني رياح الجحود.. 
فما زال عطرك عندي المزار 
أدور بقلبي على كل بيت 
ويرفض قلبي جميع الديار.. 
فلا الشط لملم جرح الليالي 
ولا القلب هام بسحر البحار.. 
فما زال يعشق.. فيك النهار
. 


فاروق جويدة

----------


## فراشة

أخى الكريم
طارق الغربة
أهلا ومرحبا بك

على قدر علمى أن هذه الأبيات من قصيدة لأبى فراس الحمدانى وهى من قصائد المدح
وعندما رأى البعض أن عبارات المدح بها تعدت حدود مدح البشر 
نسبوها لرابعة العدوية وأعتبروها من الشعر الصوفى 
والله أعلم
لك كل الإحترام والتقدير والشكر لتواجدك وكلماتك الرقيقة
اتمنى عودتك مرة أخرى

لو كان لي قلبان عشت بواحد .. وأفردت قلباً في هواك يعذبُ 
ولكنَّ لِـي قَلبـا تَملَّكـهُ الهَـوَى .. فلا العيش يصفو لي ولا الموت أقربُ 
كعصفورة في كف طفل يهينها .. تعاني عذاب الموت والطفل يلعبُ 
فلا للطفل عقل يرق لحالها .. ولا الطير مطلوق الجناحين يذهبُُ
.
.
.
(أبو مدين التلمسانى)

فراشة

----------


## mostafa saft

فيك يامـــــن بالنعــــم حيرنى.... حتـــى أضنى الحســـن ما يرضينى
فاض فيـــــض الحب من نبعٍ......لم يحــــــــذاه وارد من الخــــلقى
فاض واحــــــدٌ واحــــدٌ قدْ لمَّ..... السمــــــا والكونـــا كـلٌ فيـه تغنى
فاض الحـــــب فالصور شتى.....فاحــذر الحقـــــد إهـــــــــرب تـبرى
الأنثى والفرد والشيخ والطفل......فَــــذَّ منه الطــلى الصخـــرتجـنى
كل حــــاس فى مـــرواه تفنن......ألهَتـْهُ الدروب إحتــــــــــــار يكنى
مهما هــــاج الدرب فيه بلوى......أضـــنى الجـــــــوارح حتى أضنى
بانبثاق النــــــورالذىمنه هلا..... يحيى ماكـــــان بالنـــــفس تـــردَّى
أنى الـــروح بالقـــلوب تغنى ......فى روض العـــلى هــــــام المـعنى
سـرُّ الكائنات بالصفا حذنــاه ......بالمــروى غـيرنـا يعـــــرج تلـــوَّى
حُــذْ الإيمــــان للـــــه تعالى ...... وامضى بالســلام قَهْـــــرَ المــردى
فاهنأ بالخلــد قبــــل الخلــــد......  بالـدنى كالشهــــيد بيننـا تجــــــلى
أقوى الناس مــن عاش فردا......  لله أمَّ بالســــــــــلم قــــــد تحــــلى
عند التســــاوى فالكل فــرد........  لايعـــنيه إلا اللــــــــــــــه الأعــلى
يــــــامن ذاك الذى أفــــــاء...... .. عـــــالى الصـفا فى الـروح ســرِّى
مــن ذاك  الــــذى أهـــدانى .......  للحـبِّ فيــك أُفْضِــــــــى المعـــنى
ما بينى وبينك كان ســـــــرا........ فاض الفــــــرح فانـتشى حـــــــبى
ياليتنى كنت ذاك النـــــــــور.....>. يغشـــى كل مــــــــا كـــان حــولى
فاض الحب والنــــــور شتى ....... فاحذر الحقـــــد وامضـــــى تبرى
اهرب من الدنى لذا الحــــب ......واحــــذا المعــــالى للـــــــــــه تعـــلى
فالبـــــها فينا أعــــلى المغنى...... والعطــــا فيضـــا ســـــامى المعــنى
وان حُذْتَ الرِّضا حُذْتَ الخلد........ ماهمَّـــــك فيــها تشـــقى أم تغـــنى
                          مصطفى عبد الجليل  الفخرانى
ما كان الرسـ(صل)ـول أنى يبدى.....إلا لله الأعظــــــــــــــــــــم يفضى

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*وطَني ثَوبٌ مُرَقَّعْ
كُلّ جُزءٍ فيهِ مصنوعٌ بِمصنَعْ
وعلى الثّوبِ نُقوشٌ دَمويّهْ
فرّقتْ أشكالَها الأهـواءُ
لكِنْ
وحّـدتْ ما بَينَها نفسُ الهَويّهْ:
عِفّـةٌ واسِعـةٌ تَشقى
وعِهْـرٌ يَتمتَّعْ !
(أحمد مطر) ...*

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

وسِعتُ كِتابَ اللهِ لَفظاً وغاية 
ًوما ضِقْتُ عن آيٍ به وعِظاتِ 
فكيف أضِيقُ اليومَ عن وَصفِ آلة
ٍوتَنْسِيقِ أسماءٍ لمُخْترَعاتِ 
أنا البحر في أحشائه الدر كامن
فهل ساءلوا الغواص عن صدفاتي  



حافظ إبراهيم

----------


## فراشة

أقول وقد ناحت بقربـي حمامـة
أيا جارتا لـو تشعريـن بحالـي 
معاذ الهوى ما ذقت طارقة النوى
ولا خطرت منك الهمـوم ببالـي 
أيا جارتا ما أنصف الدهر بيننـا
تعالي أقاسمك الهمـوم تعالـي 
أيضحك مأسور وتبكـي طليقـة
ويسكت محزون ويندب سالـي! 
لقد كنت أولى منك بالدمع مقلـة
ولكن دمعي في الحوادث غالـي
.
.
.
(أبو فراس الحمدانى)

فراشة

----------


## فراشة

إن الفتاة حديقة وحياؤها كالماء موقوفا عليه بقاؤها 

بفروعها تجرى الحياة فتكتسى حللاً يروق الناظرات رواؤها 

إيمانها بالله أحسن حلية فيها فإما ضاع ضاع بهاؤها 

لا خير فى حسن الفتاة وعلمها إن كان فى غير الصلاح رضاؤها

فجمالها وقف عليها إنما للناس منها دينها ووفاؤها
.
.
.
(باحثة البادية)

فراشة

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

اِختِلافُ النَهارِ وَاللَيلِ يُنسي 000 اُذكُرا لِيَ الصِبا وَأَيّامَ أُنسي  
وَصِفا لي مُلاوَةً مِن شَبابٍ 000 صُوِّرَت مِن تَصَوُّراتٍ وَمَسِّ  
عصفتْ كالصَّبا اللعوبِ ومرّت 000 سِنة ً حُلوة ً، ولذَّة ُ خَلْس  
وسلا مصرَ : هل سلا القلبُ عنها 000 أَو أَسا جُرحَه الزمان المؤسّي؟ 
كلما مرّت الليالي عليه 000 رقَّ ، والعهدُ في الليالي تقسِّي 
مُستَطارٌ إذا البواخِرُ رنَّتْ 000 أَولَ الليلِ، أَو عَوَتْ بعد جَرْس 
راهبٌ في الضلوع للسفنِ فَطْن 000 كلما ثُرْنَ شاعَهن بنَقسْ  
يا ابنة َ اليمِّ ، ما أبوكِ بخيلٌ 000 ما له مولع بمنع وحبس  
أَحرامٌ عَلى بَلابِلِهِ الدَو 000 حُ حَلالٌ لِلطَيرِ مِن كُلِّ جِنسِ  
كُلُّ دارٍ أَحَقُّ بِالأَهلِ إِلّا 000 في خَبيثٍ مِنَ المَذاهِبِ رِجسِ 
نَفسي مِرجَلٌ وَقَلبي شِراعٌ 000 بِهِما في الدُموعِ سيري وَأَرسي 
وَاِجعَلي وَجهَكِ الفَنارَ وَمَجرا كِ 000 يَدَ الثَغرِ بَينَ رَملٍ وَمَكسِ  
وَطَني لَو شُغِلتُ بِالخُلدِ عَنهُ 000 نازَعَتني إِلَيهِ في الخُلدِ نَفسي  





أحمد شوقي

----------


## فراشة

سألتك    يا   صخرة   iiالملتقى                متى   يجمع   الدهر   ما  فرقا

فيا   صخرة   جمعت   مهجتين                 أفاءا   إلى   حسنها   iiالمنتقى

إذا     الدهر     لج     iiبأقداره              أجد    على   ظهرها   iiالموثقا

قرأنا    عليك    كتاب    الحياة                 وفض  الهوى  سرها  iiالمغلقا

نرى  الشمس ذائبة في iiالعباب               وننتظر   البدر   في   iiالمرتقى

إذا     نشر     الغرب    أثوابه               وأطلق   في  النفس  ما  iiأطلقا

نقول   هل   الشمس   iiخضبته              وخلت    به    دمها    iiالمهرقا

أم الغرب كالقلب دامي الجراح                  له    طلبة    عز    أن   iiتلحقا
.
.
.
(إبراهيم ناجى)

فراشة

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*حبيب ليس يعدله حبيبُ
ومالسواه في قلبي نصيبُ
حبيباً غاب عن عيني وسمعي
وعن قلبي حبيبي لا يغيبُ
(علي بن ابي طالب) ...*

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

مازال في قلبي سؤالْ .. 

كيف انتهتْ أحلامنا ؟ 
مازلتُ أبحثُ عن عيونك 
علَّني ألقاك فيها بالجواب 
مازلتُ رغم اليأسِ 
أعرفها وتعرفني 
ونحمل في جوانحنا عتابْ 
لو خانت الدنيا 
وخان الناسُ 
وابتعد الصحابْ 
عيناك أرضٌ لا تخونْ 
عيناك إيمانٌ وشكٌ حائرٌ 
عيناك نهر من جنونْ 
عيناك أزمانٌ وعمرٌ 
ليسَ مثل الناسِ 
شيئاً من سرابْ 
عيناك آلهةٌ وعشاقٌ 
وصبرٌ واغتراب 
عيناك بيتي 
عندما ضاقت بنا الدنيا 
وضاق بنا العذاب 


 *** 


فاروق جويدة

----------


## فراشة

ويا   صخرة  العهد  أبت  iiإليك********وقد   مزق   الشمل   ما  مزقا

أريك   مشيب   الفؤاد  iiالشهيد********والشيب    ما    كلل    المفرِقا

شكا   أسره  في  حبال  الهوى********وود    على    الله   أن   iiيعتقا

فلما  قضى  الحظ  فك  iiالأسير********حن     إلى     أسره     iiمطلقا 
.
.
.
(إبراهيم ناجى)

فراشة

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

مازلت أحلم أن أرى قبل الرحيل 
رماد طاغية تناثر في الفضاء 
مازلت أحلم أن أرى فوق المشانق 
وجه جلاد قبيح الوجه تصفعه السماء 
مازلت أحلم أن أرى الأطفال 
يقتسمون قرص الشمس 
يختبئون كالأزهار في دفء الشتاء 
مازلت أحلم… 
أن أرى وطناً يعانق صرختي 
ويثور في شمم.. ويرفض في إباء 
مازلت أحلم 
أن أرى في القدس يوماً 
صوت قداس يعانق ليلة الإسراء.. 
ويطل وجه الله بين ربوعنا 
وتعود.. أرض الأنبياء







فاروق جويدة

----------


## فراشة

متهمون نحن بالارهاب ... 
اذا كتبنا عن بقايا وطن ... 
مخلع .. مفكك مهترئ 
أشلاؤه تناثرت أشلاء ... 
عن وطن يبحث عن عنوانه ... 
وأمة ليس لها أسماء ! 
عن وطن .. لم يبق من أشعاره العظيمة الأولى 
سوى قصائد الخنساء !! 
عن وطن لم يبق فى افاقه 
حرية حمراء .. أو زرقاء .. أو صفراء .. 
عن وطن .. يمنعنا أن نشترى الجريدة 
أو نسمع الأنباء ... 
عن وطن كل العصافير به 
ممنوعة دوما من الغناء ... 
عن وطن ... 
كتابه تعودوا أن يكتبوا ... 
من شدة الرعب .. 
على الهواء !! 
.
.
.
(نزار قبانى)

فراشة

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

لا تصالح على الدم.. حتى بدم! 
لا تصالح! ولو قيل رأس برأسٍ 
أكلُّ الرؤوس سواءٌ؟ 
أقلب الغريب كقلب أخيك؟! 
أعيناه عينا أخيك؟! 
وهل تتساوى يدٌ.. سيفها كان لك 
بيدٍ سيفها أثْكَلك؟ 
سيقولون: 
جئناك كي تحقن الدم.. 
جئناك. كن -يا أمير- الحكم 
سيقولون: 
ها نحن أبناء عم. 
قل لهم: إنهم لم يراعوا العمومة فيمن هلك 
واغرس السيفَ في جبهة الصحراء 
إلى أن يجيب العدم 
إنني كنت لك 
فارسًا، 
وأخًا، 
وأبًا، 
ومَلِك! 







أمل دنقل

----------


## فراشة

الحب يا حبيبتي
قصيدةٌ جميلةٌ مكتوبةٌ على القمر
الحب مرسومٌ على جميع أوراق الشجر 
الحب منقوشٌ على ريش العصافير
وحبات المطر
لكن أي امرأةٍ في وطني
إذا أحبت رجلاً
ترمى بخمسين حجر
.
.
.
(نزار قبانى)

فراشة

----------


## طلعت عوادغنمى

بكائيه الزمن الا خيرة
الناس يعودون من حيث اتوا
البحر يعاود سيرة الى الخلف
الى اين ستمضى بنا البلاد
لون الوجوة تغبرت
وتغيرت
ايقظت حاله الميلاد
استساغ قلبه الجحيم
يعاكس ربيب الريح
ادركته الكهوله امامى
لست ارى امامى
الا عيون اهلكه السهاد
غير الصمت شكلتها
رفوف النار ترصد البعاد
تنتفض
الفريسه عند سقوط
الصقر على الوهاد
تبقى جراحى مفتوحه
ممزقه
من شدة العناد
تبكى الخيول
خلف الطريق
فى حظائرها
صهيلا مختلطا
بنشوة الموج
من اباء الفجر
كسيف النجاد
تتفتح القلوب
عند كل صلاة
وتظهر حقيقه
الا صاله والجواد
نزرع الا رض نخلا
ضاعت خصوبته
من الخلاف والبعاد
نغلق البحر امام الجمع
ننكس الشمس
وبئس المهاد
كل الرفاق القدامى
يلمونى
نسوا الحرير
لا ينعمون
بدف الشتاء
استطعموا المر
ينفطر حلمهم
من فوق الوساد
الا ن
ومنذ ومن بعيد
يتامرون عليكم
يعلنون صوركم
اصبحتم مفسدون
وتهمتكم
الفساد
فساد الا رض
يا متامرون
لعنكم الله فى كل كتاب
الصفعات مسمعه
من شدة الخوف
نرتعد با رتياد
تنزف دماءنا
فوق كل شرااع
تباع الا عراض
فى كل واد
يا بكائيه الزمن الا خيرة
استحلفك برب البيت
احكى لنا اقصوصة
الدم والدموع
تدمير المساجد
ونهش الا عراض
لعلنا نستيقظ ونستعاد
بكيت وهطلت دموعى مهروله
ابعث بالقطرات
والسيف المحموم
الى كل عابر
فليلتقطها راكباا

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

فلا تسأموني 
إذا جاء صوتي كنهر الدموع 
فما زلت أنثر في الليل وحدي 
بقايا الشموع 
إذا لاح ضوء مضيت إليه 
فيجري بعيدا.. ويهرب مني 
وأسقط في الأرض أغفو قليلا 
وأرفع رأسي.. وأفتح عيني 
فيبدو مع الأفق ضوء بعيد 
فأجري إليه.. 
وما زلت اجري.. و أجري.. وأجري.. 
حزين غنائي 
ولكن حلمي عنيد.. عنيد 
فما زلت أعرف ماذا أريد 
ما زلت أعرف ماذا أريد 




فاروق جويدة

----------


## فراشة

أخى الكريم طلعت
مرحبا بك وبمشاركتك الرائعة التى أثرت الموضوع
أتمنى عودتك بالمزيد من الابيات الشعرية الجميلة
لك كل الاحترام والتقدير

أخى طارق
أنتظر الأبيات التى تنقلها لنا
وأحببت شعر فاروق جويدة من خلال ماتقدمه لنا من أشعاره
فأرجو المزيد ولك كل التحية


تحت النجمه 

قبّلت الأرض ، وتمتمت حروفا 

يا أرض استمعي لحروفي 

حرفا ، حرفا .. زرعت شفتي الكلمه 

ورواها دمعي ، فاخضرّت حرفا ، حرفا 

ورأيت البرعم يبزغ مرتجفا 

كتبت أوراق البرعم ما تمتمت بأذن الأرض 

كلمة (( إنسان ))! 

يا للروعه! 

الكلمة تنمو بالدمعه 

وأخذت الكلمة جنب القلب 

قربت الكلمة من شوقي ، 

شوق الإنسان إلى الخضرة والحب ! 

ونما حرف ، عانق حرفا ، 

كتب (( الجنّه !)) 
.
.
.
(أحمد عبد المعطى حجازى)

فراشة

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*وقيدت نفسي في ذراك محبة
ومن وجد الإحسان قيداً تقيدا
(المتنبي) ...*

----------


## فراشة

الغالية هايدى
بتنورى الموضوع بأبياتك الجميلة
ماتغيبيش علينا

يـقـولـون فـي الـبـسـتـان لـلعـيـن لـذة

و فـي الـخـمـر و الـماء الذي غير آسن

إذا شـئـت أن تـلـقـى الـمـحـاسـن كـلـها

فـفـي وجـه مـن تـهوى جميع المـحاسن
.
.
.
(أبو العلاء المعري)

فراشة

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*تسلميلي فراشه

وسعيده إن إختياراتي بتعجبك

****************

ليس لي أن أعيش في هذه الدنيا
سعيدا بوحدتي وانفرادي
أصرف العمر في الجبال وفي الغابات
بين الصنوبر المياد
ليس لي من شواغل العيش ما يصرف
نفسي عن استماع فؤادي
أرقب الموت,والحياة,وأصغي
لحديث الآزال ولآباد
(ابو لقاسم الشابي)*

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*أيتها الأنثى التي في صوتها 

تمتزج الفضة . . بالنبيذ . . بالأمطار 

ومن مرايا ركبتيها يطلع النهار 

ويستعد العمر للإبحار 

أيتها الأنثى التي 

يختلط البحر بعينيها مع الزيتون 

:

الشاعر .. نزار القباني  '' حبيبتي هي القانون ''*

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*وَأَعلَمُ عِلمَ اليَومِ وَالأَمسِ قَبلَهُ 000وَلَكِنَّني عَن عِلمِ ما في غَدٍ عَم*

*وَمَن لا يُصانِع في أُمورٍ كَثيرَةٍ 000 يُضَرَّس بِأَنيابٍ وَيوطَأ بِمَنسِمِ*

*وَمَن يَكُ ذا فَضلٍ فَيَبخَل بِفَضلِهِ 000عَلى قَومِهِ يُستَغنَ عَنهُ وَيُذمَمِ* 

*ومن لا يذد عن حوضه بنفسه 000 يهدم ومن يخالق الناس يعلم*

*وَمَن هابَ أَسبابَ المَنِيَّةِ يَلقَها 000 وَإن يرق أَسبابَ السَماءِ بِسُلَّمِ* 

*وَمَهما تَكُن عِندَ اِمرِئٍ مِن خَليقَةٍ 000 وَإِن خالَها تَخفى عَلى الناسِ تُعلَمِ*

*وَمَن يزل حاملاً على الناسَ نَفسَهُ 000 وَلا يُغنِها يَوماً مِنَ الدَهرِ يُسأَمِ* 
 



زهير بن أبي سلمى

----------


## فراشة

من أنتِ ؟ 

من أنت كيف طلعت في دنـياي ما أبصرت فيا 

فـي مقلتيك أرى الحياة تـفيض يـنبوعا سخيا

وأرى الـوجـود تـلفتا سـمحا وإيـماء شـهيا

ألـممت أحـلام الصبا وخـلعت أكـرمها عليا

مـهلا فـداك الـوهم لا تـرمي بـمئزرك الثريّا

أنا في جديب العمر أنثر مـا تـبقى فـي يـديّا

عودي إلى دنياك واجني زهـرها غـضا زكـيا

يـكفيك مني أن تكوني فـي فـمي لـحنا شجيّا
.
.
.
(عمر أبو ريشة) 

فراشة

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

و تينة غضة الأفنان باسقة 000 قالت لأترابها و الصيف يحتضر 
بئس القضاء الذي في الأرض أوجدني 000عندي الجمال و غيري عنده النظر  
لأحبسنّ على نفسي عوارفها 000 فلا يبين لها في غيرها أثر  

إنّي مفصلة ظلّي على جسدي 000 فلا يكون به طول و لا قصر  
و لست مثمرة إلا على ثقة 000 إن ليس يطرقني طير و لا بشر  
....  

عاد الربيع إلى الدنيا بموكبه 000 فازّينت واكتست بالسندس الشجر  
و ظلّت التينة الحمقاء عارية 000 كأنّها وتد في الأرض أو حجر  
و لم يطق صاحب البستان رؤيتها 000 فاجتثّها ، فهوت في النار تستعر  
من ليس يسخو بما تسخو الحياة به 000 فإنّه أحمق بالحرص ينتحر 






إيليا أبو ماضى

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*ودقات قلب المرء قائلة له
إن الحياة دقائق وثواني
(احمد شوقي) ...*

----------


## فراشة

وداع 


قفي ، لا تخجلي مني فما أشقاك أشقاني 

كلانا مرَّ بالنعمى مرور المُتعَبِ الواني 

وغادرها .. كومض الشوق في أحداق سكرانِ 

قفي ، لن تسمعي مني عتاب المُدْنَفِ العاني 

فبعد اليوم ، لن أسأل عن كأسي وندماني 

خذي ما سطرتْ كفاكِ من وجدٍ وأشجانِ 

صحائفُ ... طالما هزتْ بوحيٍ منك ألحاني 

خلعتُ بها على قدميك حُلم العالم الفاني! 

لنطوٍ الأمسَ ، ولنسدلْ عليه ذيل نسيانِ 

فإن أبصرتني ابتسمي وحييني بتحنانِ 

وسيري ، سير حالمةٍ وقولي .... كان يهواني!
.
.
.
(عمر أبو ريشة)


فراشة

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

بعيدان نحن ومهما افترقنا 
فما زال في راحتيك الأمان 

تغيبين عني وكم من قريب.. 
يغيب وإن كان ملء المكان 

فلا البعد يعني غياب الوجوه 
ولا الشوق يعرف.. قيد الزمان
 




فاروق جويدة

----------


## فراشة

كم شكوت البين بالليــــــل إلى ***** مطلع الفجر عســـــى أن يطلعـــك


وبعثت الشـــوق بي ريح الصبــا ***** فشكا الحـــــرقة مما استودعــــــك


يا نعيمي وعذابي في الهـــــــوى ***** بعـــــذولي في الهوى ما جمعك؟


أنت روحي، ظلم الواشـــي الذي ***** زعم القلب ســــــلي أو ضيعـــــك


موقعي عنــــدك لا أعلمـــــــــــــه ***** آه لو تعلم عندي موقعـــــــــــك!
.
.
.
(أحمد شوقى)

فراشة

----------


## وجدى محمود

قدَّمتَ عمركَ للأحلامِ قربانَا 
لا خنتَ عهدًا ولا خَادعتَ إنسانَا 
والآن تحملُ أحلامًا مبعثرةً 
هل هانَ حُلْمُكَ.. أم أنتَ الذى هانَا؟ 
قامرتَ بالعمرِ.. والأيامُ غانيةٌ 
مَنْ سَرَّهُ زمنًا سَاءَتْه أزمانَا 
قد عشتَ ترْسُمُ أحلامًا لعاشقةٍ 
ذاقتْ كؤوسَ الهوى طُهرًا.. وعِصْيَانَا 
زَيَّنْتَ للناسِ أحلامًا مُجَنَّحَةً 
بالحُلمِ حينًا.. وبالأوهامِ أحيانَا 
في كلِّ قلبٍ غرستَ الحُبَّ أغنيةً
غنَّى بها الشِّعرُ في الآفاقِ.. وَازْدَانَا 
أحلامُكَ البحرُ يَطْوى الأرضَ في غضبٍ
فَلا يَرى في المَدى أُفْقًا وشُطْآنَا 
أحلامُكَ الصُّبْحُ.. يَسْرى كلما انْتفضتْ
مواكبُ النُّورِ وسْطَ الليلِ نِيرانَا 
أحلامُكَ الأمنُ.. يَبنى في غدٍ أمَلاً 
طفلا صغيرًا بِحُضنِ النيلِ نَشْوَانَا 
أحلامُك الأرضُ تَخشى اللهَ في ورعٍ 
وتَرفعُ العدلَ بين الناسِ بُرهانَا 
لا تَغضبوا من حديثى.. إنَّه ألمٌ.. 
كمْ ضاقَ قلبى به جَهرًا.. وكِتْمَانَا 
فاروق جويده

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

وتـلاقينا غـريبين هـنا 000 لـم تكن أنتَ ولا كنتُ أنا 
بـدلت منا الليالي وانتهى 000 عبث الكأس وإغراء الجنى 
مـوسم الورد أخذنا عطره 000 وتـركنا فـيه غصنا لينا 
وافـترقنا ونـأى العهد بنا 000 ونـسينا وتـناستنا المنى 
لا تـثر ذكرى هوانا ربما 000 نـفرت عن مقلتيّ الوسنا 
آن لـلنعش الـذي أودعته 000 كـل أشلاء الصبا ان يدفنا
امض من دربي فما أحسبه 000 فـي خريف العمر إلا هينا 




عمر أبو ريشة

----------


## فراشة

أخى الفاضل
استاذ وجدى
مرحبا بك وبتواجدك بيننا بهذه الابيات الرائعة
أتمنى حضورك الدائم بأبيات جديدة
لك جزيل الشكر

تلومني الدنيا إذا أحببتهُ
كأنني.. أنا خلقتُ الحبَّ واخترعتُهُ
كأنني أنا على خدودِ الوردِ قد رسمتهُ
كأنني أنا التي..
للطيرِ في السماءِ قد علّمتهُ
وفي حقولِ القمحِ قد زرعتهُ
وفي مياهِ البحرِ قد ذوّبتهُ..
كأنني.. أنا التي
كالقمرِ الجميلِ في السماءِ..
قد علّقتُه..
تلومُني الدنيا إذا..
سمّيتُ منْ أحبُّ.. أو ذكرتُهُ..
.
.
.
(نزار قبانى)

فراشة

----------


## loly_h

*
وحبيبٍ كان دنيا أملي 

                   حُبُّه المحرابُ والكعبةُ بيتُه

من مشى يوماً على الوردِ له 

                   فطريقي كان شوكاً ومشَيتُه

من سقى يوماً بماءٍ ظامئاً 

                   فأنا من قــدَحِ العمرِ سقــيتُه

خفق القـــــــلب له مختلجاً 

                   خفقة المصباحِ إذ ينضبُ زيته

قد ســـلاني فتنكرت له 

                   وطوى صفحة حبي فطويتُه 

إبــراهيــــــم ناجى ...*

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

لا تسأليني عن حياتي قبل أن ألقاك 
إني بدأت العمر منذ لقاك 
قد كان عمري في الحياة ضلالة 
ورأيت كل النور بعض ضياك 
لو كان عمري في الحياة خميلة 
ما كنت أمنح ظلها لسواك 
لو ظل شعري في الوجود بعطره 
فالشعر يا دنياي بعض شذاك 
إني تعبت من المسير و لا أرى 
في القلب شيئا.. غير أن يهواك
 



فاروق جويدة

----------


## فراشة

هذا الهوى الذي أراهُ في الليلِ..
على ستائري..
أراهُ.. في ثوبي..
وفي عطري.. وفي أساوري
أراهُ.. مرسوماً على وجهِ يدي..
أراهُ منقوشاً على مشاعري
لو أخبروني أنهُ
طفلٌ كثيرُ اللهوِ والضوضاءِ ما أدخلتهُ
وأنهُ سيكسرُ الزجاجَ في قلبي لما تركتهُ
لو أخبروني أنهُ..
سيضرمُ النيرانَ في دقائقٍ
ويقلبُ الأشياءَ في دقائقٍ
ويصبغُ الجدرانَ بالأحمرِ والأزرقِ في دقائقٍ
لكنتُ قد طردتهُ..
.
.
.
(نزار قبانى)

فراشة

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

في كل عام كنت أحمل زهرة 
مشتاقة تهفو إليك.. 
في كل عام كنت أقطف بعض أيامي 
وأنثرها عبيرا في يديك 
في كل عام كانت الأحلام بستانا 
يزين مقلتي.. ومقلتيك 
في كل عام كنت ترحل يا حبيبي في دمي 
وتدور ثم تدور.. ثم تعود في قلبي لتسكن شاطئيك 
لكن أزهار الشتاء بخيلة 
بخلت على قلبي.. كما بخلت عليك 
عذرا حبيبي 
إن أتيت بدون أزهاري 

لألقي بعض أحزاني لديك





فاروق جويدة

----------


## فراشة

تصغين ؟ أغنيتي رفات أجنحة  ******** ما مسها في ليالي شوقه وتر  
نثرتها من جراحات مضمدة     ********ومن منى ليس لي في جودها وطر  
ردت إليك عهودا ما نعمت بها  ******** أيام أنت الصبا والزهو والخفر  
ما أحزن الورد لم يعرف له عبق******** وأضيع الغصن لم يقطف له ثمر  
تصغين ؟ أي إياب تحلمين به    ********وأي درب به من خطونا أثر  
لا تسأليني ما ترجوه أغنيتي     ******** بعض الطيور تغني وهي تحتضر

.
.
.
(عمر ابو ريشة)

فراشة

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*أولى بهذا القلب أن يخفقا
وفي ضرامِ الحبّ أن يُحرَقا
ما أضيعَ اليوم الَّذي مَرّ بي
مِن غيرِ أن أهوى وأن أعشقا
(عمر الخيام) ...*

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

فلا تسأموني 
إذا جاء صوتي كنهر الدموع 
فما زلت أنثر في الليل وحدي 
بقايا الشموع 
إذا لاح ضوء مضيت إليه 
فيجري بعيدا.. ويهرب مني 
وأسقط في الأرض أغفو قليلا 
وأرفع رأسي.. وأفتح عيني 
فيبدو مع الأفق ضوء بعيد 
فأجري إليه.. 
وما زلت اجري.. و أجري.. وأجري.. 
حزين غنائي 
ولكن حلمي عنيد.. عنيد 
فما زلت أعرف ماذا أريد 
ما زلت أعرف ماذا أريد




فاروق جويدة

----------


## فراشة

في مرفأ عينيك الأزرق
أركض كالطفل على الصخر
أستنشق رائحة البحر..
وأعود كعصفورٍ مرهق.. 

في مرفأ عينيك الأزرق..
أحلم بالبحر وبالابحار
وأصيد ملايين الأقمار
وعقود اللؤلؤ والزنبق 

في مرفأ عينيك الأزرق
تتكلم في الليل الأحجار..
في دفتر عينيك المغلق
من خبأ آلاف الأشعار؟ 

لو أني.. لو أني.. بحار
لو أحدٌ يمنحني زورق..
أرسيت قلوعي كل مساء
في مرفأ عينيك الأزرق..

.
.
.
(نزار قبانى)

فراشة

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

** لا ترحلى ** 
لا تَرْحَلى فغَدَاً يكونُ زمانُنا 
وَرْداً وعطراً طيّبَ النَسَماتِ 
لاتَرْحَلى فغداً يعودُ رَبيعُنـا 
ونَظَلُ نَحْلُمُ بالربيعِ الآتـى 
وسَتُورِقُ الأحلامُ فى بُستانِنا 
ونَعيشُ أيامَ الهوى النَّضِراتِ 
وغَدَاً يَفِيقُ الحبُّ مِنْ عَثْراتِهِ 
وأعودُ أجمعُ فيكِ كُلَّ فُتاتى 
وغَدَاً يَفيضُ الحبُّ بينَ جَوانِحى 
وتَهِيجُ مِن نار الهوى خَفَقاتِى 
تتصارعُ الأشواقُ بين ضلوعِنا 
ويذوبُ قَلْبانا مع الناياتِ 
وأعودُ أجعلُ من عيونِكِ مِرْفَأى 
بعد الرَّحيلِ وغُرْبَةِ الخُطواتِ 


محمد أبو العلا 
شاعر مصري

----------


## فراشة

قالت: أتسمح أن تزين دفتري
بعبارة، أو بيت شعرٍ واحد..
بيتٍ أخبئه بليل ضفائري
وأريحه كالطفل فوق وسائدي
قل ما تشاء، فإن شعرك شاعري
أغلى وأروع من جميع قلائدي 
.
.
.
(نزار قبانى)

فراشة

----------


## وجدى محمود

فراشه المنتدى الرقيق
شكرا لكى على دعوتك الكريمه
ليى فقط استفسار
هل من الممكن ان اسجل حضورى باحد قصائدى
وهل لابد ان تكون فصحى
 شكرا لدعوتك مره اخرى

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
قصيدة كتبها جويدة فى حادثة الإساءة إلى الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام*

*
فى زمن الردة و البهتان 

ارسم ما شئت ولا تخجل فالكفر مباح يافنان

ضع الف صليب وصليب فوق القران

وارجم ايات الله ومزقها فى كل لسان

لا تخشى الله ولاتطلب صفح الرحمن

فزمان الردة نعرفه زمن العصيان بلاغفران

ان ضل القلب فلا تعجب ان يسكن فيه الشيطان

لا تخشى خيول ابى بكر اجهضها جبن الفرسان

وبلال الصامت فوق المسجد 

اتراه يؤذن بين الناس بلااستئذان 

اتراه يرتل باسم الله ولا يخشى بطش الكهان

فارسم ما شئت ولا تخجل فالكل مهان

واكفر ماشئت ولا تسال فالكل جبان 

فالازهر يبكى امجادا ويعيد حكايا ما قد كان 

والكعبه تصرخ فى صمت بين القضبان 

والشعب القابع فى خوف ينتظر العفو من السلطان

اسالك بربك يا فنان

هل تجرؤ ان تكسر يوما احد الصلبان؟

ان تسخر يوما من عيسى

او تقذف مريم بالبهتان

مابين صليب وصليب احرقت جميع الاديان

فارسم ما شئت ولا تخجل فالكل مهان

خبرنى يوما حين تفيق من الهذيان

هل هذا حق الانسان؟

ان تشعل حقدك فى الاسلام؟

ان تغرس سمك فى القران؟

ان ترسم موسى او عيسى؟

ان تهزأ بحبيب الرحمن؟

لن يشرق ضوء من قلب لا يعرف طعم الايمان 

لن يبقى شيئا من قلم يسفك حرمات الانسان 

فارسم ما شئت ولا تخجل فميعادك ات يافنان 

دع باب المسجد يا زنديق قم واسكر بين الاوثان

سيجيئك صوت ابى بكر ويصيح بخالد

قم واقطع راس الشيطان

فمحمد باق ما بقيت دنيا الرحمن

وسيعلو صوت الله ولو كرهوا فى كل زمان ومكان*

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*ماذا أقول له لو جاء يسألني..
إن كنت أكرهه أو كنت أهواه؟
ماذا أقول : إذا راحت أصابعه
تلملم الليل عن شعري وترعاه؟
وكيف أسمح أن يدنو بمقعده؟
وأن تنام على خصري ذراعاه؟
غدا إذا جاء .. أعطيه رسائله
ونطعم النار أحلى ما كتبناه
حبيبتي! هل أنا حقا حبيبته؟


ماذا أقولُ له؟ - نزار قباني*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*كن عن همومك معرضاً
و كل الأمورَ إلى القضاء 
أبشر بخيرٍ عاجل
تنسى به ما قد مضى
فلرُبَّ أمرٍ مسخطٍ 
لك في عواقبه رضا
و لربما اتسع المضيقُ
و ربما ضاق الفضاء
الله يفعل ما يشاء
فلا تكن متعرضا
الله عودك الجميل
فَقِس على ما قد مضى 
(صفي الدين الحلي) ...*

----------


## فراشة

أخى الكريم الشاعر
وجدى محمود
يسعدنا تواجدك دائما
بأبياتك أو أبيات أحد الشعراء
فصحى أو عامية
ومادمت شاعرا فالتهدينا بعضا من شعرك
مرحبا بك دائما
فراشة

----------


## فراشة

أيّها الشاكـي ومـا بـك داء "" كيف تغـدو إذا غـدوت عليـلا 

إن شـر الجنـاة فـي الأرض "" نفس تتوخى قبل الرحيلِ الرحيل 
َ 
وترى الشوك في الورود وتعمى "" أن تـرى فوقـه النـدى إكليـلاً

والـذي نفسـه بغيـر جـمـال "" لا يرى في الوجود شيئاً جميـلاً
.
.
.
(إليا ابو ماضى)

فراشة

----------


## وجدى محمود

*انا تجاربى فى الفصحى مش كتير
لأنى بصراحه مش متعلم
بس ياريت دى تعجبكم*

قيس يفيق

قولت وقد اخفق سؤدى
وايمن الله اهواكى
 :f: 
وتقصرنى كلماتى وتحرقنى
كلما القلب ناداكى
 :f: 
واعشق فى الهوى حسك
واسعد حين مرئاكى
 :f: 
قالت وقد تهازلت
وضاق بالهوى حالى
 :f: 
وعين قد امتلئت
بدمع لم يكن جارى
 :f: 
ونفس بالجوى ذلت
وقلب فى الدجى باكى
 :f: 
اترجو فى السما نجما
وقمرا فى الدروب سارى
 :f: 
فا شيد ياصريع قلبى
قصرا شاهقا عالى
 :f: 
وهب لى فى الحجر مالم
رئته اعين الرائى
 :f: 
واجلب لى هداياك
وهى من ذهب غالى
 :f: 
والبسنى فستان عرس
ولا تجعل له حاكى
فقولت علاما ياليلى
قيس لم يعد شاكى
 :f: 
دعى الايام تصرعكى
فئنى الان اعصاكى :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## فراشة

أخى الكريم الشاعر 
وجدى محمود
 مرحبا بك 
لا تقل أنك( مش متعلم)
ربماتقصد أنك لم تحصل على شهادة علمية 
ولكنك ربما تكون متعلما عن كثير من الحاصلين على أعلى الدرجات
وعباس العقاد لم يكن متعلما ولكنه كان من أعظم الأدباء
يكفى أنك موهوب  وهذا واضح من شعرك 
ومن المؤكد أنك تحاول ان تثقل موهبتك بالعلم وليس بالضرورة أن يكون العلم بالمدارس
أخى الكريم تقبل منى فائق التقدير والإحترام لشخصك ولقلمك
ومرحبا بك دائما


قد كــنـت أحسبُني مِنكم على ثِقَةٍ******حــتــى مُــنـِيتُ بمــا لم يَجْـرِ في بالي


لم أجــنِ في الحُــبِّ ذنـبـاً أستحق به******عَـــتْــبــاً ، ولـكــنـها تحريفُ أقوالي


ومــــن أطــاعَ رواةَ السُّــــوءِ - نَفَّرَهُ******عــــن الصــديق سمـاعُ القيل والقالِ


أدهــى المـصائــب غَــدْرٌ قــبــــلهُ ثِقَةٌ******وأقـــبـــح الظُّــــلم صـــــدٌّ بعد إقبالِ

.
.
.
(محمود سامى البارودى)

فراشة

----------


## وجدى محمود

[center](فاروق جويدة)


الشاعر فاروق جويدة 

شاعر مصري معاصر ولد عام 1946
و هو من الأصوات الشعرية الصادقة والمميزة في حركة الشعر العربي المعاصر
تخرج في كلية الآداب قسم صحافة عام 1968
نظم كثيرا من ألوان الشعر ابتداء بالقصيدة العمودية وانتهاء بالمسرح الشعري
قدم للمكتبة العربية 32 كتابا 
من بينها 16 مجموعة شعرية حملت تجربة لها خصوصيتها
وقدم للمسرح الشعري 3 مسرحيات حققت نجاحا كبيرا في عدد من المهرجانات المسرحية هي:
الوزير العاشق
و دماء على ستار الكعبة
و الخديوي
ترجمت بعض قصائده ومسرحياته إلى عدة لغات عالمية منها:
الانجليزية والفرنسية والصينية واليوغوسلافية
وتناولت أعماله الإبداعية عدد من الرسائل الجامعية في الجامعات المصرية والعربية...

هكذا يكون الشعر والشاعر، وهكذا تكون قيمة الكلمة الشعرية ذات التأثير والتغيير، وهكذا تكون قدرة الأمة على المقاومة والصمود ومجابهة الأعادي.
في قصيدته "اغضب.. ولا تسمع أحداً" إلى الصامدين من أبناء هذه الأمة في فلسطين، والعراق المنشورة في جريدة الأهرام القاهرية، يبدع فاروق جويدة ويتألق، ويقتنص أسباب هزيمتنا أمام أمم الأرض في عالمنا المعاصر، ويمسك بخيوط اللعبة التآمرية ضد مقدساتنا وأعراضنا وثوابتنا وأرضنا، ويعزف على وتر نزار قباني، في نقد أوضاع العرب، وعرض مآسيهم، بل يستعمل نفس قاموسه وكلماته، والبحور الشعرية التى كان مغرمًا بها، 



وها أنا ذا أطرح بين أيديكم 
معظم الأعمال الشعرية الجميلة
التى أبدع فى إخراجها 
قلب وعقل وروح ووجدان 
ذلك الشاعر العظيم


فبسم الله أبدأ
*
*
*
*
*
*
**

متى تأتين


وحدى أنتظرك خلف الباب
يعانقنى شوق .. و حنين ..
والناس أمامى أسراب
ألوان ترحل فى عينى
ووجوه تخبو .. ثم تبين
والحلم الصامت فى قلبى
يبدو مهموما كالايام
يطارده يأس .. و أنين
حلمى يترنح فى الأعماق
بلا هدف .. واللحن حزين
أقدام الناس على رأسى
فوق الطرقات .. على وجهى
والضوء ضنين ..
تبدو عيناك على الجدران
شعاعا يهرب من عينى
ويعود و يسكن فى قلبى مثل السكين
أنتظر مجيئك .. لا تأتين

عينى تتأرجح خلف الباب
فلم تسمع ما كنت أقول ..
أصوات الناس على رأسى
أقدام خيول ..
و رنين الضحكات السكرى
أصداء طبول ..
و سواد الليل على وجهى
صمت و ذهول ..
و أقول لنفسى
لو جاءت ... !
فيطل اليأس ويصفعنى
تنزف من قلبى أشياء
دمع .. و دماء .. و حنين
و بقايا حلم .. مقتول

ما كنت أظن بأن العهد
سراب يضحك فى قلبين
ما كنت أظن بأن الفرحة كالأيام
اذا خانت ..
ينطفىء الضوء على العينين ..
أنتظر مجيئك يشطرنى قلبى نصفين ..
نصف ينتظرك خلف الباب
و اخر يدمى فى الجفنين ..
حاولت كثيرا أن أجرى ..
أن أهرب منك .. فألقانى
قلبا يتشظى فى جسدين ..**[/center*]

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

وأخاف حبك أن يكون النار 
تلقيني بقايا من حريق 
وأصير في عينيك أمواجا تطارد في غريق 
أنا منك كالأحلام إن شاخت 
تغيب.. ولا تفيق.. 
لا تعجبي إن قلت إني فارس 
نسى المعارك من سنين.. 
ووضعت سيفي بين أحضاني 
وواريت الحنين 
وجلست أرقب من بعيد 
حيرة الأشواق بين العاشقين 
وهمست يا دنياي في القلب الذي 
هدته.. أمواج السنين 
وسألته: ما زلت تنبض؟ 
قال: ما زال الحنين!! 
أترى سأرجع من رحاب الحلم 
مهزوما على قلب حزين 
وتسافر الأفراح من عمري 
منكسة الجبين 
رفقا بقلبي يا ملاكي.. إنه 
نسى المعارك.. من سنين!




فاروق جويدة

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*يا سيدي العزيز 

هذا خطاب امرأة حمقاء 

هل كتبت إليك قبلي امرأة حمقاء؟ 

اسمي انا ؟ دعنا من الأسماء 

رانية أم زينب 

أم هند أم هيفاء 

اسخف ما نحمله ـ يا سيدي ـ الأسماء 

يا سيدي 

أخاف أن أقول مالدي من أشياء 

أخاف ـ لو فعلت ـ أن تحترق السماء 

فشرقكم يا سيدي العزيز 

يصادر الرسائل الزرقاء 

يصادر الأحلام من خزائن النساء*  
* نزار قباني >> إمرأة حمقاء*

----------


## فراشة

خذوا بدمي ذات الوشاح فإنني-
رأيتُ بعيني في أناملها دمي
أغار عليها من أبيها وأمها-
ومن خطوة المسواك إن دار في الفم ِ
أغار على أعطافها من ثيابها
إذا ألبستها فوق جسم منعم ِ
وأحسد أقداحا تقبلُ ثغرها
إذا أوضعتها موضع المزج ِفي الفم ِ
خذوا بدمي منها فإني قتيلها
فلا مقصدي ألا تقوت وتنعمي
ولا تقتلوها إن ظفرتم بقتلها
ولكن سلوها كيف حل لها دمي
وقولوا لها يا منية النفس إنني
قتيل الهوى والعشق لو كنتِ تعلمي
.
.
.
(يزيد بن معاوية)

فراشة

----------


## الصعيدي

*[frame="2 80"]دَع عنك ما قد فات في زمن الصبا           واذكر ذنوبك وابكِها يا مذنـــبُ
لم ينسهُ الملكان حين نســـــيتــــه            بل أثبـتاه وأنت لاهٍ تلعــــــــب
والروح منك وديعة أودعتـــــــــها            ستردها بالرغم منك وتــــسلب
وغرور دنياك التي تسعى لـــــــها            دار حقيقتـــــــها متاع يذهـــب
الليل فاعلم والنهار كلاهـــــــــــما           أنفاســـنا فيها تعد وتحســـبُ[/frame]*

*أحييكم  تحية من القلب*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*ومضيت أبحث عن عيونكِ
خلف قضبان الحياة
وتعربد الأحزان في صدري
ضياعا لست أعرف منتهاه
وتذوب في ليل العواصف مهجتي
ويظل ماعندي سجينا في الشفاه
الأرض تخنق صوت أقدامي
فيصرخ جرحها تحت الرمال
خلف موج الليل
بحارا تصارعه الجبال
(فاروق جويدة) ...*

----------


## فراشة

أخى الكريم
الصعيدى
مرحبا بك وبتواجدك معنا لأول مرة فى هذا الموضوع
أتمنى عودتك مرات
لك كل التحية والتقدير


تذكرت ليلى والسنين الخواليا وايام لا تخشى على اللهو ناهيا

ويوم كظل الرمح قصرت عنه بليلى فلهانى وما كنت ناسيا

فياليل كم من حاجة لى مهمة اذا جئتكم بالليل لم ادر ما هيا

وقد يجمع الله الشتيتين بعدما يظنان كل الظن ان لا تلاقيا

خليلى لا والله لا املك الذى قضى الله فى ليلى ولا ماقضى ليا

قضاها لغيرى وابتلانى بحبها فهلا بشىء غير ليلى ابتلانيا

.
.
.
(قيس بن الملوح)

فراشة

----------


## مغترب

*سيظلُ يمسح دمعها نبضُ القلو**        بِ وليسَ بين   العاشقينَ      حســابُ*
 *
**ولو   الجواهرُ   فارقت     أهرامها **       سيظلُ    يخطبُ   ودَها     الخطابُ*
 *
**فبمصرَ تكتحلُ العيونُ  ..    بعزها **        وبطيبها         تتطيبُ      الأطيابُ**من أشعار الشاعر الكبير*
*أ. ممدوح العُرابي**



*

----------


## فراشة

اخى الكريم مغترب 
مرحبا بك
نورت الموضوع بأبياتك الجميلة
نتمنى عودتك

قالتْ مللتُكَ . إذهبْ . لستُ نادِمةً ******** على فِراقِكَ .. إن الحبَّ ليس لنا  
سقيتُكَ المرَّ من كأسي . شفيتُ بها******** حقدي عليك .. ومالي عن شقاكَ غنى !  
لن أشتهي بعد هذا اليوم أمنيةً     ******** لقد حملتُ إليها النعش والكفنا ...  
قالتْ ..وقالتْ ..ولم أهمسْ بمسمعها ********ما ثار من غُصصي الحرى وما سَكنا  
تركْتُ حجرتها .. والدفءَ منسرحاً******** والعطرَ منسكباً .. والعمر مُرتهنا  
وسرتُ في وحشتي .. والليل ملتحفٌ******** بالزمهرير . وما في الأفق ومضُ سنا  
ولم أكد أجتلي دربي على حدسِ      ******** وأستلينُ عليه المركبَ الخشِنا ..  
حتى .. سمعتُ .. ورائي رجعَ زفرتها******** حتى لمستُ حيالي قدَّها اللدنا  
نسيتُ مابي ... هزتني فجاءتُها      ******** وفجَّرَتْ من حناني كلَّ ما كَمُنا  
وصِحتُ .. يا فتنتي ! ما تفعلين هنا ؟؟******** البردُ يؤذيك عودي ... لن أعود أنا !

.
.
.
(عمر أبو ريشة)

فراشة

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

يا قلبها.. 
يا من عرفت الحب يوما عندها 
يا من حملت الشوق نبضا 
في حنايا.. صدرها 
إني سكنتك ذات يوم 
كنت بيتي.. كان قلبي بيتها 
كل الذي في البيت أنكرني 
و صار العمر كهفا.. بعدها 
لو كنت أعرف كيف أنسى حبها؟ 
لو كنت أعرف كيف أطفئ نارها.. 
قلبي يحدثني يقول بأنها 
يوما.. سترجع بيتها؟! 
أترى سترجع بيتها؟ 
ماذا أقول.. لعلني.. و لعلها




فاروق جويدة

----------


## فراشة

تــرانــي أحــبـــك لا أعــلـــمُ
ســـؤال يـحـيـط بـــه المـبـهـمُ
وإن كان حبي افتراضا.لماذا؟
إذا لحـت طـاش برأسـي الـدمُ
وحــار الـجـواب بحنـجـرتـي
وجـف الـنـداء ..ومــات الـفـم 
وفـــر وراء ردائــــك قـلـبــي
لـيـلـثـم مــنــك الــــذي يـلـثــم
تـرانـي أحـبــك؟لا لا مـحــال
أنــــا لا أحــــب ولا أغـــــرم
وفي الليل تبكي الوسادة تحتي
وتطفو على مضجعـي الأنجـم
وأســـأل قـلـبــي .أتـعـرفـهـا؟
فيـضـحـك مــنــي ولا أفــهــم
تـرانـي أحـبــك؟لا لا مـحــال
أنــــا لا أحــــب ولا أغـــــرم
.
.
.
(نزار قبانى)

فراشة

----------


## الصعيدي

> أخى الكريم
> الصعيدى
> مرحبا بك وبتواجدك معنا لأول مرة فى هذا الموضوع
> أتمنى عودتك مرات
> لك كل التحية والتقدير


*ولك كل الود أختي الكريمة فراشة
واشكرك جدا على ترحيبك الجميل
*

*[frame="2 80"]إلهـــي لا تعذبنــي فإنــــــي
مقـــــر بالذي قد كان منـــي
فكم من زلة لي في الخطايا
وأنت عليّ ذو فضل ومـــنِّ
إذا فكرت في قُدُمي عليهــا
عضضت أناملي وقرعت سني
يظــن الناس بي خيرا وإني
لشر الناس إن لم تعف عني[/frame]*
 :f2:

----------


## فراشة

بك أستجير ومن يجير سواكا  ***** فأجر ضعيفا يحتمي بحماك

إني ضعيف أستعين على قوى ***** ذنبي ومعصيتي ببعض قواكا

أذنبت ياربي وآذتني ذنوب     ***** مالها من غافر إلا كا 

دنياي غرتني وعفوك غرني   ***** ماحيلتي في هذه أو ذا كا

لو أن قلبي شك لم يك مؤمنا   ***** بكريم عفوك ما غوى وعصاكا

يا مدرك الأبصار ، والأبصار لا ***** تدري له ولكنهه إدراكا

أتراك عين والعيون لها مدى   ***** ما جاوزته ، ولا مدى لمداكا

إن لم تكن عيني تراك فإنني    ***** في كل شيء أستبين علاكا

.
.
.
الشاعر السودانى 
(إبراهيم على بديوى)

فراشة

----------


## كلمة صدق

عندما قررت أن أكتب عن تجربتي في الحب،
 فكرت كثيرا..
 ما الذي تجدي اعترافاتي؟
 وقبلي كتب الناس عن الحب كثيرا..
 صوروه فوق حيطان المغارات،
 وفي أوعية الفخار والطين، قديما
 نقشوه فوق عاج الفيل في الهند..
 وفوق الورق البردي في مصر ،
 وفوق الرز في الصين..
 وأهدوه القرابين، وأهدوه النذورا

نزار قباني

----------


## وجدى محمود

فلنقل للماضى اذهب لا تعود

ولندع قلبينا يمتلكا الوجود

سوف نحيا بين جنبات الانين

لاكننا م الحزن ابدا لن نموت

انت قلبى       انت عمرى

الى متى اذن السكوت

فلنقلها بكل شوق  يمتلك ارجائنا

او نموت وتنتشر اشلائنا

فى درب حب قد يموت

او يزوب الحب فى وجداننا

ولتنتهى ولتتمزق صفحاتنا

لابد ان تتكلمى فحبك صار فى دمى

والصمت يقتل حلمنا

والحب صار جنيننا

هل تقتلية     هل ترضى للاحزان ان تحيا بنا

ويموت يوما بعد يوم جنيننا

اما نرحب بالهوى

نرسم طريق لحبنا

اما نموت من الجوى 

ولننتحب اقدارنا

----------


## فراشة

الأخت الغالية 
كلمة صدق

اهلا بكِ
نورتِ المنتدى
ويسعدنى أن تكون مشاركتك معنا من أوائل مشاركاتك
فمرحبا بكِ دائما ونتمنى تكرار مشاركاتك معنا

بطيفٍ بارقٍ كالسهم يجري***** رمت قلبي ففيهِ الحب يسري 
منعمةٌ يطيبُ لها قِتالي     *****لتغزو بالهوى شطي وبحري 
بلا جهدٍ ستدرك ما تشاءُ   *****فقلبي ملكها والبيت صدري 
يفيضُ الحب لو ألقاها دوماً*****أتنسى في الهوى قولي وشعري؟ 
يلومُ الناسُ إذ أهواكِ ليلى  *****وأيُ الناسِ بالعشاقِ يدري؟ 
يلوموني ومالي لا أُلامُ؟    *****وفيكِ شاردٌ عقلي وفكري 
أسائلها أتمنحني الوصالُ؟ *****فتدركني بعذرٍ باتَ يُفري 
أتنكر ماجنت ليلى وتنسى ؟ *****وبين الناس ها قد شاع ذكري

.
.
.
(قيس بن الملوح) 

فراشة

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

كلّ له قيثارة إلا .. 
أنا 
قيثارتي في القلب حطمها الضنا 
كانت 
وكنا 
والشباب مرفرف 
تشدو فتنشر حولها صور المنى 
واليوم 
كفنّنا السكون ولم نزل 
بربيع عمرينا 
فمن يرثي لنا .. ؟ 







بلند الحيدريٍ

----------


## وجدى محمود

متى تأتين


وحدى أنتظرك خلف الباب
يعانقنى شوق .. و حنين ..
والناس أمامى أسراب
ألوان ترحل فى عينى
ووجوه تخبو .. ثم تبين
والحلم الصامت فى قلبى
يبدو مهموما كالايام
يطارده يأس .. و أنين
حلمى يترنح فى الأعماق
بلا هدف .. واللحن حزين
أقدام الناس على رأسى
فوق الطرقات .. على وجهى
والضوء ضنين ..
تبدو عيناك على الجدران
شعاعا يهرب من عينى
ويعود و يسكن فى قلبى مثل السكين
أنتظر مجيئك .. لا تأتين

عينى تتأرجح خلف الباب
فلم تسمع ما كنت أقول ..
أصوات الناس على رأسى
أقدام خيول ..
و رنين الضحكات السكرى
أصداء طبول ..
و سواد الليل على وجهى
صمت و ذهول ..
و أقول لنفسى
لو جاءت ... !
فيطل اليأس ويصفعنى
تنزف من قلبى أشياء
دمع .. و دماء .. و حنين
و بقايا حلم .. مقتول

ما كنت أظن بأن العهد
سراب يضحك فى قلبين
ما كنت أظن بأن الفرحة كالأيام
اذا خانت ..
ينطفىء الضوء على العينين ..
أنتظر مجيئك يشطرنى قلبى نصفين ..
نصف ينتظرك خلف الباب
و اخر يدمى فى الجفنين ..
حاولت كثيرا أن أجرى ..
أن أهرب منك .. فألقانى
قلبا يتشظى فى جسدين ..
فاروق جويده

----------


## فراشة

وددت على طيب الحياة لو انه يزاد لليلى عمرها من حيا تيا

الا ياحمامات العراق اعننى على شجنى وابكين مثل بكائيا

يقولون ليلى بالعراق مريضة فيا ليتنى كنت الطبيب المداويا

تمر الليالى والشهور ولا ارى غرامى لها يزداد الا تماديا

فيارب اذ صيرت ليلى هى المنى فزنى بعينيها كما زنتها ليا

على مثل ليلى يقتل المرء نفسه وان كنت من ليلى على اليأس طاويا

خليلى ان ضنوا بليلى فقربا لى النعش والاكفان واستغفرا ليا
.
.
.
(قيس بن الملوح)

فراشة

----------


## الصعيدي

*عجبت لمن يقول ذكرت إلفي = وهل أنسـى فأذكر ما نســـيت
أموت إذا ذكرتـــك ثم أحيــــا = ولولا حســــن ظني ما حييت
فاحيا بالمنى وأموت شــوقا = فكــم أحيا عليــك وكم أمـوت
شربت الحب كأسـا بعد كاس = فما نفد الشـــراب وما رويت
فليت خياله نصــــــب لعيني = فإن قصرت في نظري عميت*

----------


## فراشة

أمـا  لِـجَـمـيـلٍ  عِنْدكُنَّ ثَوابُ
ولا  لِـمُـسـيءٍ عِـنْـدَكُنّ مَتَابُ 
إذا الـخِـلُّ لَـمْ يَـهْجُركَ إلا مَلالةً
فَـلَـيْـسَ  لهُ ، إلا الفِرَاقَ ، عِتابُ 
إذا لـم أجـد مـن خُـلَّةٍ ما أُرِيدُه
ُفـعـنـدي لأُخْـرى عَزْمَةٌ وَرِكابُ 
ولـيـس فِراقٌ ما استطعتُ 
فإن يَكُنْ  فِـراقٌ  عـلـى حَـالٍ فليس إيابُ 
صَـبـورٌ ولـو لـم يـبقَ مني
بقيةٌ  قَـؤُولٌ  وَلـوْ أنَّ الـسيوفَ جَوابُ 
وَقُـورٌ  وأحـداثُ الـزمانِ 
تَنوشني  وَلِـلـمـوتِ حـولي جِيئةٌ وَذَهَابُ 
بِـمـنْ  يَـثِـقُ  الإنسانُ فيما يَنُوبهُ
ومِـنْ  أيـنَ لِـلحُرِّ الكَريم iiصِحابُ 
وقـدْ  صَـارَ هـذا الناسُ إلا 
قَلَّهُمْ  ذِئـابٌ  عـلـى  أجْـسَادِهنَّ ثِيابُ
 
.
.
.
(أبو فراس الحمدانى)

فراشة

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*سارق النار*  




داروا مع الشمس فانهارت عزائمهم 
وعاد أولهم ينعي على الثاني 
وسارق النارِ لم يبرح كعادته 
يسابق الريح من حان إلى حان 
ولم تزل لعنةُ الآباء تتبعه 
وتحجب الأرض عن مصباحه القاني 
ولم تزل في السجون السود رائحة 
وفي الملاجئ من تاريخه العاني 
مشاعل كلما الطافوت أطفأها 
عادت تضيء على أشلاء إنسان 
عصر البطولات قد ولى وها أنذا 
أعود من عالم الموتى بخذلان 
وحدي احترقت! أنا وحدي! وكم عبرت 
بي الشموس ولم تحفل بأحزاني 
إني غفرت لهم 
إني رثيت لهم! 
إني تركت لهم 
يا رب أكفاني! 
فلتلعب الصدفة العيماء لعبتها 
فقد بصقت على قيدي وسجاني 
وما علي إذا عادوا بخيبتهم 
وعاد أولهم ينعى على الثاني




عبد الوهاب البياتي

----------


## وجدى محمود

صبرا ياقلب على البلاء
فالصبر يقتل الف داء

اترك الماضى وارحم
ضعف وجدانى رجاء

لا تقل للحب اهلا
انا شبعنا من البكاء 

زرفنا الدمع انهارا
شبكنا ال حبـ  بالراء

فصار الحبرا تاركا
فى قلبى صفحة سوداء

وجرح صعب يلتئم
وحزن صعب ننساه

وفرح تاهـ عن عينى
وتاهـ عنى مرساه

ربيع الدنيا قد بداء
تعا نلحق بركباه

تعا نضحك على الماضى
ونبحث كيف ننساه

اذا عاد فلا تخضع
ولا تنسى خطاياه

انا لست كما القيس
هى ليست كــ ليلاه

فلا تغفر لها زنبا
فانت لست باللهـ

----------


## فراشة

يا صيفي الأخضرَ ياشمسي
يا أجمـلَ.. أجمـلَ ألواني

هل أرحلُ عنكِ وقصّتنا
أحلى من عودةِ نيسانِ؟

أحلى من زهرةِ غاردينيا
في عُتمةِ شعـرٍ إسبـاني

يا حبّي الأوحدَ.. لا تبكي
فدموعُكِ تحفرُ وجـداني

إني لا أملكُ في الدنيـا
إلا عينيـكِ ..و أحزاني

أأقـولُ أحبكِ يا قمـري؟
آهٍ لـو كـان بإمكـاني

فأنـا إنسـانٌ مفقـودٌ
لا أعرفُ في الأرضِ مكاني

ضيّعـني دربي.. ضيّعَـني
إسمي.. ضيَّعَـني عنـواني

تاريخـي! ما ليَ تاريـخٌ
إنـي نسيـانُ النسيـانِ

إنـي مرسـاةٌ لا ترسـو
جـرحٌ بملامـحِ إنسـانِ

.
.
.
(نزار قبانى)

فراشة

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

أختاه لذّ على الهوى ألمي 000 فاستمتعي بهواك وابتسمي 
هاتي اللهيب فلست أرهبه 000 ما كان حبك أول الحمم 
ما زلت محترقا تلقفني 000 نار من الأوهام كالظلم  
سوداء لا نور يضيء بها 000 جذلان يرقص عاري القدم 
هاتي لهيبك إن فيه سناً 000 يهدي خطاي ولو إلى العدم 



بدر شاكر السياب

----------


## فراشة

هَلْ تُسمّينَ الذي ألقى هياما ؟ 

أَمْ جنوناً بالأماني ؟ أم غراما ؟ 

ما يكون الحبُّ ؟ نَوْحاً وابتساما ؟ 

أم خُفوقَ الأضلعِ الحَرَّى ، إذا حانَ التلاقي 

بين عَينينا ، فأطرقتُ ، فراراً باشتياقي 

عن سماءٍ ليس تسقيني ، إذا ما ؟ 

جئتُها مستسقياً ، إلاّ أواما

.
.
.
(بدر شاكر السياب)

فراشة

----------


## محبة مصر الاولى

سأعيش رغم الداء والأعداء             كالنسر فوق القمة الشماء :Beer:         [grade="00008B FF6347 32CD32 4B0082"]ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ[/grade]
أفاطم مهلا بعد هذا التذلل وإن كنت قد ازمعت صرمي فاجملي 
وإن  كنت قد ساءتك مني خليقة فسلي ثيابك من ثيابي تنسلي 
أغراك مني أن حبك قاتلي وأنك مهما تأمري القلب يفعل 

 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

ذات الحجاب!..  
_دَعاني جمالُكِ فيمن دَعَا 000 فلَّبيتُه مُسرعاً طيِّعا_ 

_حَشَدْتُ له من عَبيدِ الهَوَى 000 عَطاشَى مُحَلأةً جُوعا_ 

_عواطِفَ لم تغذُ منها السنون 000 رجاءً ولا أنعشت مَطْمَعا_ 

_ترامَت على عَذَبَات الشِفاهِ 000 حائرةً مَقْطَعاً مَقْطعا_ 

_ولاحَت بَريقاً وُقيتِ الصِبا 000 وعادت رَماداً فلن تَسْطعا_ 

_اسّيَدتي ما أرقَّ الحجابَ 000 يُثير الفُضولَ وما أبْدعَا_ 

_لقد حِرتُ أيّاً من الفِتنَتْين 000 أصُدُّ سناكِ أم البُرْقُعا_



محمد مهدى الجواهري

----------


## وجدى محمود

دمعتين كانو السبب
لما نزلو من عنيكى
انخدعت والعجب
انة مش باين عليكى

جوة عينك مانكتب
ولا بان خداع عاش عمرة فيكى
مع السلامة وصدقى
قلبى مش ندمان عليكى

بس ندمان عاللى راح
من عمرة بس
كان فى قلبى ليكى حب
بس قلبك بية ماحس

اصل ماتت فية المشاعر
والشيطان وسوس بهمس

دا الضحيه ظبطيه
خرحى نارك ياغاليه
واحرقيه

جتلك الفرصه لعندك
حد ادك
خلصى تارك فى قلبه
من اللى ظلمك

اسمعى من الكلام ياشاطرة ونفذية
خرجى نارك ياشاطرة واحرقية

سمعتى كلامة ياتلميذة شاطرة
وقتى فى غرامة وللرحمة ناكرة
وكنت الضحية لعزاب السنين
نسيت اللى ظالم وللظلم فاكرة

وخلصتى منى ظلم القرايب
وكرهه العوازل وغدر الحبايب
وشوفت معاكى عجايب عجايب

ولو قلبى سامحك
وانكر وجودك وانكر ملامحك
دا فية رب فوق وعمرة ماسايب

وربـــــــــــكـ ماينــــسى
وربــــى ماحنــــسى
جراحك فى قلب من الظلم دايب

زرعت فى حياتك امال للسنين
وداويت جراحك من الغدارين

وكان رد فعلك عليا قوى
بمشرط خيانتك دبحتى قوى
وسال دمى حبى واصبح قتيل
وفوق قلبى دوستى
ودوستى قوى

ياريت بس تبقى اخدتى بتارك
مايشربشى غيرى مرارك ونارك
ولو يوم رجعتى لطبع التشفى
وغدرك بقلبى الحزين مش مكفى
يجيلك شيطان يكون اختياك

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

رقت بوصف جمالك الاقوال  



*رقت بوصف جمالك الاقوال 000* *ورأتك فافتتنت بك العذال* 

*وهب الآله بك الجمال تجملاً 000* *حتى كأنك للجمال جمال* 

*كل العيون إذا برزتِ شواخص 000* *كيما تراك وغضهنَّ محال* 

*وإذا الخَلِيّ رآك عاد بمهجة ٍ 000* *للوجدِ مخترق بها ومجالُ* 

*كم قد سفرتِ ففي القلوب قوله 000* *لما رأوْكِ وفي العقول خيا**ل*  





*معروف الرصافي*

----------


## فراشة

خليلان لا نرجو اللقاء ولا نرى خليلين الا يرجوان التلاقيا

اذا اكتحلت عينى بعينك لم تزل بخير وجلت غمرة عن فؤاديا

فأنت التى ان شئت اشقيت عيشى وانت التى ان شئت اشقيت باليا

وانى لا ستغشى وما بى من نعسة لعل خيالا منك يلقى خياليا

هى السحر الا ا ن للسحر رقية وا نى لا الفى لها الدهر راقيا

.
.
.
(قيس بن الملوح)

فراشة

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

كبرياء  






فؤاديْ قل لها لما افترقنا 000 على شجن، وما نرجو اللقاءَ  

حببتكِ ما شدوت شعراً (!!) 000 ولكني اعتصرت لكِ الدماءَ  

إذا أنا في هواك أضعت روحي 000 فلست أضيعُ فيك دمي هباءَ 

غرامُكِ كان محراب المصلى 000 كأني قد بلغتُ بكِ السماءَ  

خلعت الآدميةَ فيه عني 000 ولكن ما خلعت به الإباءَ 

فلم أركعْ بساحته رياءَ 000 ولا كالعبد ذلاًّ وانحناءَ 

ولكني حببْتُكِ حبَّ حرٍّ 000 يموتُ متى أراد وكيف شاءَ  








إبراهيم ناجي

----------


## فراشة

أَعـطِـنـي الـنّـايَ iiوَغَــنِّ
وَاِنــــــــــسَ داءً iiوَدَواء
إِنَّــمـا الــنّـاسُ سُــطُـورٌ
كُــتِــبَـت لَـــكِــن بِــمــاء
لَــيـتَ شِـعـري أَيّ iiنَـفـعٍ
فـــي اِجـتِـمـاعٍ iiوَزحــام
وَجِـــــــدالٍ iiوَضَــجــيــجٍ
وَاِحــتِــجـاجٍ iiوَخِـــصــام
كُــلُّــهـا أَنـــفــاقُ iiخُــلــدٍ
وَخُـــيـــوط الـعَـنـكَـبـوت
فَــالَّــذي يَــحـيـا iiبِـعَـجـزٍ
فَـهـوَ فــي بُــطءٍ iiيَـموت
 
.
.
.
(جبران خليل جبران)

فراشة

----------


## الصعيدي

*أشدُّ الجِهَادِ جهادُ الهوى

ومَا كرَّمَ المرءَ إلاَّ التُّقَى 

وأخلاَقُ ذِي الفَضْلِ مَعْرُوفة 

ببذلِ الجمِيلِ وكفِّ الأذَى

وكُلُّ الفَكَاهاتِ ممْلُولة ٌ

وطُولُ التَّعاشُرِ فيهِ القِلَى 

وكلُّ طريفٍ لَهُ لَذَّة ٌ

وكلُّ تَليدٍ سَريعُ البِلَى 

ولاَ شَيءَ إلاَّ لَهُ آفَة ٌ

وَلاَ شَيْءَ إلاَّ لَهُ مُنْتَهَى 

وليْسَ الغِنَى نشبٌ فِي يَدٍ

ولكنْ غِنى النّفس كلُّ الغِنى 

وإنَّا لَفِي صُنُعِ ظَاهِرٍ

يَدُلّ على صانعٍ لا يُرَى*

----------


## وجدى محمود

[color="royalblue"]أغنية للرحيل


تعالى نودع طيف الأمانى
ونسدل يوما .. عليها الستار
يعز على رحيل الشموس
ويحزن قلبى لموت النهار
ولكنه الدهر يقسو علينا
ويخنق فينا الأمانى الصغار
تعالى نلملم أشلاء عمر
ونطوى حكايا .. الليالى القصار
قضينا مع الحب عمرا جميلا
وفى اخر الدرب لاح الجدار
لماذا تعربد فينا الأمانى
ويخدعنا وجهها المستعار ؟
لماذا نسافر خلف النجوم
ونحن نراها تضل المسار
هو الحب مهما حملناه طفلا
و مهما طغى فى دمانا و جار
سيغدو مع البعد كهلا حزينا
يخلف فينا الأسى والدمار
أراك ارتعاشة حلم لقيط
يطوف على الناس فى كل دار
فمن أين يأتى لعينيك ضوء
و كل الذى فى الحنايا انكسار ؟!
و من أين يأتى الزمان الجميل
وكل الذى فى يدينا انتظار؟!
فلا تعجبى من ثلوج الشتاء
تغطى قلوبها كساها الغبار
ولا تحزنى ان أتانا الصقيع
ولا تسألى العمر كيف استدار
لقد كنت صبحا سرى فى الضلوع
فبعضك نور .. وبعضك نار[/color]
فاروق جويده

----------


## فراشة

أعطني حريتي أطلق يديا

إنني أعطيت ما استبقيت شيئا

آه من قيدك أدمى معصمي

لم أبقيه وما أبقى عليّـا

ما احتفاظي بعهود لم تصنها

وإلام الأسر والدنيا لديّـا
.
.
.
(إبراهيم ناجى)

فراشة

----------


## الصعيدي

*[frame="7 80"]ولَسْتَ بغالِبِ الشَّهَواتِ حَتَّى

تَعِدُّ لَهُنَّ صَبْراً واحْتِسَابَا

فَكُلُّ مُصِيبة ٍ عَظُمَتْ وجَلَّت

تَخِفُّ إِذَا رَجَوْتَ لَهَا ثَوَابَا

كَبِرْنَا أيُّهَا الأتَرابُ حَتَّى
كأنّا لم نكُنْ حِيناً شَبَابَا

وكُنَّا كالغُصُونِ إِذَا تَثَنَّتْ

مِنَ الرّيحانِ مُونِعَة ً رِطَابَا[/frame]*

* أسعد الله صباحكم بكل خير*

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

الله.. يا كم تغرّبنا 
وكم بلغت منا الهموم 
كما لم يبلغ الكبر 
فإن أكُن أمس قد غازلت أُمنيةً 
حيث استوى الصمتُ 
أو حيث استوى الضّجر 
فالمجد أعظم ايقاعاً 
وَربَّ دمٍ يمشي حزيناً 
ويمشي إثرهُ القَدَرُ 



محمد الفيتوري

----------


## صمت الروح

*كان الحب يحملنا بعيدا للسماء 
ما أتعس الدنيا 
إذا احترقت زهور العمر 
في ليل الجفاء 
الآن أبحث عنك في كل الوجوه 
وكأنني طفل على الأحزان يوما عودوه 
وكأنني شيخ يموت و بالأماني كبلوه 
وكأنني طير بلا عش و عاش ليصلبوه 




فاروق جويدة*

----------


## فراشة

أهلا بك صمت الروح

نورت المنتدى
ونورت الموضوع بتواجدك
أتمنى عودتك دائما لتثرى الموضوع بأجمل الأبيات
فمرحبا بكِ


الحائِطُ رغـمَ توَجُّعِـهِ 

يتحَمّـلُ طَعْـنَ المِسمـارْ 

والغُصـنُ بِرَغـمِ طراوَتِـهِ 

يحمِـلُ أعشاشَ الأطيـارْ . 

والقبْـرُ برغمِ قباحَتِـهِ 

يرضـى بنمـوِّ الأزهـارْ . 

وأنـا مِسماري مِزمـارْ 

وأنـا منفـايَ هوَ الدّارْ 

وأنَـا أزهـاري أشعـارْ 

فلِمـاذا الحائِطُ يطعَـنُني ؟ 

والغُصـنُ المُتَخَفّـفُ منّـي.. يستـَثـقِلُني ؟ 

ولِماذا جَنّـةُ أزهـاري 

يحمِلُها القبـرُ إلى النّـارْ ؟ 
.
.
.
(أحمد مطر)

فراشة

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*أغنية حب للكلمات*  



*فيمَ نخشى الكلماتْ?* 
*إنّ منها كلماتٍ مُخْمليات العُذوبَهْ* 
*قَبَسَتْ أحرفُها دِفْءَ المُنى من شَفَتين* 
*إنّ منها أُخَرًا جَذْلى طَروبهْ* 
*عَبرَت ورديّةَ الأفراح سَكْرى المُقْلتين* 
*كَلِماتٌ شاعريّاتٌ, طريّهْ* 
*أقبلتْ تلمُسُ خَدّينا, حروفُ* 
*نامَ في أصدائها لونٌ غنيّ وحفيفُ* 
*وحماساتٌ وأشواقٌ خفيّهْ*  

**** 
*في غدٍ نبني لنا عُشّ رؤًى من كلماتْ* 
*سامقًا يعترش اللبلابُ في أحرُفِهِ* 
*سنُذيبُ الشِّعْرَ في زُخْرُفِهِ* 
*وسنَرْوي زهرَهُ بالكلماتْ* 
*وسنَبْني شُرْفةً للعطْرِ والوردِ الخجولِ* 
*ولها أعمدةٌ من كلماتْ* 
*وممرًّا باردًا يسْبَحُ في ظلٍّ ظليلِ* 
*حَرَسَتْهُ الكلماتْ* 






*نازك الملائكة*

----------


## rosey19

يا صاحب الهم إن الهم منفرج *** أبشر بخير فإن الفـارِج الله
اليأس يَقْطَع أحيانا بصاحِبِه *** لا تيأسَنّ فإن الكـــافي الله
الله يحدث بعد العُسْر مَيسرة *** لا تجزعنّ فإن الصَّـانِع الله
وإذا بُلِيتَ فَثِقْ بالله وارضَ به *** إن الذي يَكْشِف البلوى هو الله
والله ما لَك غير اللهِ مِن أحَدٍ *** فَحَسْبُك الله..في كلٍّ لكَ الله

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## فراشة

أكـاد أشـك في نفسي لأنى أكـاد أشـك فيك وأنت منى
يقول الناس إنك خنت عهدى ولم تحفظ هواي ولم تصنى
وأنت مناي أجمعها مشت بى إليك خطى الشباب المطمئن
وقـد كان الشباب لغير عود يـولي عن فتى في غير أمن
وهـا أنا فأتني القدر الموالى بأحلام الـشباب ولم يفتنى
كـان صـباي قد ردت رواه عـلى جفني المسهد أو كانى
يـكذب فيك كل الناس قلبى وتـسمع فيك كل الناس أذني
وكـم طافت علي ظلال الشك أقضت مضجعي واستعبدتنى
كأني طاف بي ركب الليالى يحدث عنك في الدنيا iiوعني
عـلي إني أغالط فيك سمعى وتبصر فيك غير الشك عيني
ومـا أنا بالمصدق فيك قولا ولـكني شقيت بحسن ظنى
وبـي مـما يساورني كثير من الشجن المورق لاتدعني
تعذب في لهيب الشك روحى وتـشقي بـالظنون وبالتمنى
أجبني إذ سالتك هل صحيح حديث الناس خنت؟الم تخنى
.
.
.
(عبد الله الفيصل)

فراشة

----------


## خشاف

أختي العزيزة
 
إليك هذه الأبيات
وليس أخي من ودني بلسانه           ولكن أخي من ودني في النوائب
ومن ماله مالي إن كنت معدماً          ومالي له إذا عضه الدهر بغارب
فلا تحسبن عند الرخاء مؤاخياً         فقد تنكر الإخوان عند المصائب

----------


## وجدى محمود

جاء السحاب بلا مطر


مازال يركض بين أعماقى 
جواد جامح.. 
سجنوه يوما فى دروب المستحيل 
ما بين أحلام الليالى 
كان يجرى كل يوم ألف ميل 
وتكسرت أقدامه الخضراء 
وانشطرت خيوط الصبح فى عينيه واختنق الصهيل 
من يومها ... 
وقوافل الأحزان ترتع فى ربوعى 
والدماء الخضر فى صمت تسيل 
من يومها.... 
والضوء يرحل عن عيونى 
والنخيل الشامخ المقهور 
فى فزع يئن .. ولا يميل 
ما زالت الأشباح 
تسكر من دماء النيل 
فلتخبرينى كيف يأتى الصبح 
والزمن الجميل 
فأنا وأنت سحابتان تحلقان 
على ثرى وطن بخيل 
من أين يأتى الحلم 
والأشباح ترتع حولنا 
وتغوص فى دمنا 
سهام البطش .. والقهر الطويل 
من أين يأتى الصبح 
والليل الكئيب على نزيف عيوننا 
يهوى التسكع .. والرحيل 
من أين يأتى الفجر 
والجلاد فى غرف الصغار 
يعلم الأطفال 
من سيكون منهم قاتل 
ومن القتيل 
لا تسألينى الآن عن زمن جميل 
أنا لا أحب الحزن 
لكن كل أحزانى جراح 
أرهقت قلبى العليل 
ما بين حلم خاننى 
ضاعت أغانى الحب 
وانطفأت شموس العمر 
وانتحر الأصيل 
لكنه قدرى 
بأن أحيا على الأطلال 
أرسم فى سواد الليل 
قنديلا وفجرا شاحبا 
يتوكآن على بقايا العمر 
والجسد الهزيل 
إنى أحبك 
كلما تاهت خيوط الضوء عن عينى 
أرى فيك الدليل 
إنى أحبك 
لا تكونى ليلة عذراء 
نامت فى ضلوعى 
ثم شردها الرحيل 
إنى أحبك 
لا تكونى مثل كل الناس 
عهدا زائفا 
أو نجمة ضلت وتبحث عن سبيل 
داويت أحزان القلوب 
غرست فى وجه الصحارى 
ألف بستان ظليل 
والآن جئتك خائفا 
نفس الوجوه 
تعود مثل السوس 
تنخر فى عظام النيل 
نفس الوجوه 
تطل من خلف النوافذ 
تنعق الغربان .. يرتفع العويل 
نفس الوجوه 
على الموائد تأكل الجسد النحيل 
نفس الوجوه 
تطل فوق الشاشة السوداء 
تنشر سمها 
ودماؤنا فى نشوة الأفراح 
من فمها تسيل 
نفس الوجوه 
الآن تقتحم العيون 
كأنها الكابوس فى حلم ثقيل 
نفس الوجوه 
تعون كالجرزان تجرى خلفنا 
وأمامنا الجلاد .. والليل الطويل 
لا تسألينى الآن عن زمن جميل 
أنا لا ألوم الصبح 
إن ولى وودع أرضنا 
فالصبح لا يرضى هوان العيش 
فى وطن ذليل 
أنا لا ألوم النار إن هدأت 
وصارت نخوة عرجاء 
فى جسد عليل 
أنا لا ألوم النهر 
إن جفت شواطئة 
وأجدب زرعه 
وتكسرت كالضوء في عينيه 
أعناق النخيل 
مادامت الأشباح تسكر 
من دماء النيل 
فلا تسألينى الآن 
عن زمن جميل

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,white,bold,normal" bkcolor="black" bkimage="" border="double,6,black" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
الحبّ عاطفةٌ إذا أحسسْتها=أحسستَ ناراً دفؤها إحراقُ
و الحبّ عاصفةٌ إذا قاومتها=سقطتْ فروعك كلها و الساقُ
و الحبّ دنيا إن أردتَ حياتها=عمّ الضياءُ الكونَ و الإشراقُ
و الحب إن تسألْ عليه مجرباً=فأنا لها.. إنّي أنا مشتاقُ[/poem]

تحيّاتي 
محمد عبده

----------


## فراشة

أخى خشاف
أخى محمد عبده

مرحبا بكما
سعدت بوجودكما ولكما كل الشكر لتواجدكما وابياتكما الرائعة
ارجو ان تعودا مرات عديدة لإثراء الموضوع بأجمل الأبيات فى الشعر العربى
لكما كل الإحترام والتقدير
ومرحبا بكما دائما



تَـسَلَّتْ عَماياتُ الرِّجالِ عَنِ الصِّبا ولَـيْسَ فُـؤَادي عَنْ هَواكِ iiبِمُنْسَلِ

ألاَّ رُبَّ خَـصْمٍ فِـيك أَلْوَرى رَدَدْتُهُ نَـصيحٍ عَـلَى تَـعْذالِهِ غَيْرِ iiمُؤْتَلِ

ولَـيْلٍ كَـمَوْجِ البَحْرِ أَرْخَى سُدولَهُ عَـلَـيَّ بِـأَنْواعِ الـهُمومِ لِـيَبْتَلِي

فـقُلْتُ لَـهُ لَـمَّا تَـمطَّى بِـصُلْبِهِ وأرْدَفَ أَعْـجـازاً ونـاءَ iiبِـكَلْكَلِ

ألا أيُّـها الَّـليلُ الطَّويلُ ألا انْجَلِي بِـصُبْحٍ ومـا الإصْباحُ منِكَ iiبِأَمْثَلِ
.
.
.
(إمرؤ القيس)

فراشة

----------


## وجدى محمود

*بأي عذر أيا بغداد أعتذر 
جف الوريد وبات الشعر يحتضر 

ماذا سأكتب والآهات تعصرني 
والقلب يبكي ونار الوجد تستعر 

ماذا اقول وهل تجدي مقالتهم 
أحلامنا ساقها الاوغاد والتتر 

ماذا أقول لأقوامٍ عرفتهموا 
شّم الأنوف وفي الهيجاء قد صبروا 

مالي اراهم شتاتاً ليس يجمعهم 
رأي سديد ولا قول ولا خبر 

هل مسهم طائف الشيطان أم جبنوا 
أم هل تراهم غفو أم مسهم كدر 

يا صبح بغداد عذراً أنني خجل 
قد خانك القوم والاحباب قد غدروا 

يا دجلة الخير أني جئت منتحباً
معزياً موجك المذبوح مذ عبروا

سنابك الخيل داست كل اوردتي 
والذكريات وتاريخاً به العبر 

باعوك بغداد يا من كنت كعبتنا 
بئس الرجال رجال عهدهم خفروا

أقول صبراً أيا بغداد فأنتظري 
أبناؤك الصيد فوق الصبر قد صبروا 

سنوقظ العزم يا بغداد فاصطبري 
عما قريب يدوي النصر والظفر 

فقد مشينا دروب النصر فأعتمدي 
سنهزم الجمع - لا نبقي ولا نذر - 

لنا رجال اذا صاحت منابرنا 
على الجهاد فوا بشراك يا وطر 

فلا تبالي على ما فات من زمن 
القاعدون عن الاوطان قد خسروا 

سنجعل الأرض يا بغداد مجزرة 
المبطلون الى احتافهم حضروا 

أرماسهم بيد الابطال نحفرها 
فأن قضينا عليها يبزغ السحر 
__________________*

----------


## فراشة

لم أعد داريا .. إلى أين أذهب
كل يوم أحسُ أنك أقرب
كل يوم .. يصير وجهك جزءاً
من حياتي .. ويصبحُ العمُـر أخضب
وتصير الأشكالُ أجمل شكلاً
وتصيرُ الأشياء أحنى وأطيب
قد تسربت في مسامات جلدي
مثلما قطرة الندى تتسرب
إعتيادي على غيابك صعبٌ
وإعتيادي على حضورك أصعب

.
.
.
(نزار قبانى)

فراشة

----------


## وجدى محمود

ألف وجه للقمر


فى كل عام ..
تشرقين على ضفاف العمر ..
تنبت فى ظلام الكون شمس
يحتوينى ألف وجه للقمر
فى كل عام ..

تشرقين على خريف القلب
يصدح فى عيونى صوت عصفور
ويسرى فى دمائى نبض أغنية
ويغزلنا شوقنا المجنون أوراق الشجر ..
فى كل عام ..

تشرقين فراشة بيضاء
فوق براعم الايام
تلهو فوق أجنحة الزهر
فى كل عام ..

أنت فى قلبى حنين صاخب
و دموع قلب ذاب شوقا .. وانكسر ..
فى كل عام ..

أنت يا قدرى طريق شائك
أمضى اليك على جناح الريح
يسكرنى عبيرك ..
ثم يتركنى وحيدا فى متاهات السفر ..
فى كل عام ..

أنت فى عمرى شتاء زوابع
وربيع وصل
وارتعاشات يدندنها .. وتر ..
فى كل عام ..

أنت ياقدرى مواسم فرحة
تهفو الطيور الى الجداول
تنتشى بالضوء أجفان النخيل
وترتوى بالشوق أطلال العمر ..

فاروق جويده

----------


## hpmohd

*في غدٍ نبني لنا عُشّ رؤًى من كلماتْ 
سامقًا يعترش اللبلابُ في أحرُفِهِ 
سنُذيبُ الشِّعْرَ في زُخْرُفِهِ 
وسنَرْوي زهرَهُ بالكلماتْ 
وسنَبْني شُرْفةً للعطْرِ والوردِ الخجولِ 
ولها أعمدةٌ من كلماتْ 
وممرًّا باردًا يسْبَحُ في ظلٍّ ظليلِ 
حَرَسَتْهُ الكلماتْ* :f2:

----------


## فراشة

hpmohd

مرحبا بك فى المنتدى
وأهلا بك وبأبياتك الجميلة 
نورت الموضوع بتواجدك
نتمنى عودتك بأبيات جديدةؤلنجمع هنا أجمل الابيات فى الشعر العربى
فمرحبا بك دائما

فاخفض جناحك للأنام تفز بهم

إنّ التواضع شيمة الحكماء

لو أعجب القمر المنير بنفسه

لرأيته يهوي إلى الغبراء
.
.
.
(إيليا أبو ماضي)

فراشة

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*على باب الشعر* 



*حين وقفت بباب الشعر ،* 


*فتش أحلامي الحراس ،* 
*أمروني أن أخلع رأسي ،* 
*وأريق بقايا الإحساس ،*  
*ثم دعوني أن أكتب شعرا للناس ،*  
*فخلعت نعالي بالباب* 
*وقلت خلعت الأخطر يا حراس*  
*هذا النعل يدوس* 
*ولكن هذا الرأس يداس*


أحمد مطر

----------


## فراشة

أخى طارق

عدت بأبيات رائعة
فمرحبا بعودتك


مازال في قلبي سؤالْ .. 

كيف انتهتْ أحلامنا ؟ 

مازلتُ أبحثُ عن عيونك 

علَّني ألقاك فيها بالجواب 

مازلتُ رغم اليأسِ 

أعرفها وتعرفني 

ونحمل في جوانحنا عتابْ 

لو خانت الدنيا 

وخان الناسُ 

وابتعد الصحابْ 

عيناك أرضٌ لا تخونْ
.
.
.
(فاروق جويدة)

فراشة

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

لأني أحبك 00 


تعالي أحبك قبل الرحيل
فما عاد في العمر إلا القليل  


أتينا الحياة بحلمٍ بريءٍ 
فعربد فينا زمانٌ بخيل  

تعالي ففي العمرِ حلمٌ عنيدٌ 
فما زلتُ أحلمُ بالمستحيل  

تعالي فما زالَ في الصبحِ ضوءٌ
وفي الليل يضحكٌ بدرٌ جميل  

أحُبك والعمرُ حلمٌ نقيٌّ
أحبك واليأسُ قيدُ ثقيل  

وتبقين وحدكِ صبحاً بعيني 
إذا تاه دربي فأنتِ الدليل  



فاروق جويدة

----------


## وجدى محمود

لا تَسْأَلِ النَّهْرَ.. مَنْ بِالعَجْزِ كَبَّلَهُ؟ 
وكَيْفَ أَضْحَى هَوَانَ العَجْزِ تِيجَانَا؟ 
لا تَسْأَلِ النَّاىَ.. مَنْ بالصَّمْتِ أَسْكَتَهُ؟
وكَيْفَ صَارَتْ "غَنَاوِى" النَّاىِ أَحْزَانَا؟ 
نَاىٌ حَزِينٌ أَنَا.. قَدْ جِئْتُ فى زَمَنٍ 
أَضْحَى الغِنَاءُ بِهِ كُفْرًا.. وَعِصْيَانَا 
صَوْتٌ غَرِيبٌ أَنَا.. والأُفْقُ مَقبرةٌ 
فى كُلِّ شِبْرٍ تَرَى قَتْلى.. وَأَكْفَانَا 
هَذَا هو الفَجْرُ.. كَالقِدِّيسِ مُرْتَحِلاً 
مُنَكَّسَ الرَّأَسِ بَينَ النَّاسِ خَزْيَانَا 
غَنَّيْتُ عُمْرِى.. وَكَمْ أَطْرَبْتُكُمْ زَمَنًا
وَكَمْ مَلأَتُ ضِفَافَ النِّيلِ أَلْحَانَا 

فاروق جويده

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*مذهب الفراشة ..!* 

*فراشَـةٌ هامَـتْ بضـوءِ شمعـةٍ* 
*فحلّقتْ تُغـازِلُ الضِّرام.* 
*قالت لها الأنسـام :* 
*( قبلَكِ كم هائمـةٍ .. أودى بِهـا الهُيـامْ !* 
*خُـذي يـدي* 
*وابتعـدي* 
*لـنْ تجِـدي سـوى الرَّدى في دَورةِ الخِتـامْ ).* 
*لـم تَسمـعِ الكـلامْ* 
*ظلّـتْ تـدورُ* 
*واللَّظـى يَدورُ في جناحِهـا .* 
*تحَطّمـتْ* 
*ثُـمَّ هَـوَتْ* 
*وحَشْــرجَ الحُطـامْ :* 
*( أموتُ في النـورِ* 
*ولا* 
*أعيشُ في الظلامْ )!* 


*أحمد مطر*

----------


## فراشة



----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*نعم أحبكِ*  
*نعم أحبكِ لا أخشى مــقـولتَها **** *و لا أهاب سماع الناس تحْكيها*
*و لا أضـيـقُ إذا الـدُّنيا تردِّدُها *****ما دام قلبُكِ بـالإخلاصِ يرويها*
*لا تنءِ عنّي و لا تنسَيْ مـحَبَّتَنا **** *كما نسَيْتِ جراحًا كنتِ مُضْريها*
*كما نسَيْتِ قصـيدًا كنتِ زهرَتَهُ **** *و مقلةً كنتِ من أجرى مـآقيها*
*نعـم أحبُّكِ و الأشـعـار شاهدةٌ **** *و كلُّ قــافيةٍ أفْضَتْ بما فيها*
*و لا يزال يحبُّ القلب رؤيــتها **** *و لفظةُ الحُبِّ لا تكـفي معانيها* 


*مروة دياب*
*شاعرة مصرية معاصرة*

----------


## فراشة

أطفئ الشمعةَ فالرُّوحانِ في ليلٍ كثيفِ 

يسقطُ النورُ على وجهينِ في لون الخريف 

أو لا تُبْصرُ? عينانا ذبولٌ وبرودٌ 

أوَلا تسمعُ? قلبانا انطفاءٌ وخمودُ 

صمتنا أصداءُ إنذارٍ مخيفِ 

ساخرٌ من أننا سوفَ نعودُ 

غرباءْ

 
.
.
.
(نازك الملائكة)

فراشة

----------


## وجدى محمود

السلام عليكم
وصلني ابيات الشعر دي من احد الاصدقاء الافاضل حالا فمحبتش احرمكوا منها 

اليكم ابيات الشعر المعبره 

إحترامي .. للحرامي ii!!
صاحب المجد العصامي ..
صبر مع حنكة وحيطة ..
وابتدا بسرقة بسيطة ..
وبعدها سرقة بسيطة ii..
وبعدها تَعدى محيطه ..
وصار في الصف الأمامي .. !
احترامي .. للحرامي .. ii!!

احترامي .. للحرامي ..
صاحب المجد العصامي ..
صاحب النفس العفيفة ii..
صاحب اليد النظيفة ..
جاب هالثروة المخيفة ii..
من معاشه في الوظيفة ii..
وصار في الصف الأمامي ..
احترامي .. للحرامي .. ii!!

احترامي .. للحرامي ..
صاحب المجد العصامي..
يولي تطبيق النظام ..
أولوية واهتمام ..
ما يقرب للحرام ii..
إلا في جنح الظلام ..
صار في الصف iiالأمامي
احترامي .. للحرامي .. ii!!

احترامي .. للحرامي ..
صاحب المجد العصامي ..
يسرق بهمة دؤوبة ..
يكدح ويملي جيوبه ii..
يعرق ويرجي المثوبة ..
ما يخاف من العقوبة ii..
صار في الصف الأمامي ii..
احترامي .. للحرامي .. ii!!

احترامي .. للحرامي ..
صاحب المجد العصامي ..
صار يحكي في الفضا ii..
عن نزاهة ما مضى ..
وكيف آمن بالقضا ..
وغير حقه ما ارتضى ..
صار في الصف الأمامي ii..
احترامي .. للحرامي ..
احترامي للنكوص ..
عن قوانين ونصوص ii..
احترامي للفساد ii..
وأكل أموال العباد ii..
والجشع والازدياد ii..
والتحول في البلاد ..
من عمومي للخصوص ..
احترامي للصوص

----------


## فراشة

أخى وجدى
شكرا للأبيات الجميلة التى تنقل واقع للأسف موجود فى مجتمعنا 
ينقله بشكل ساخر
لكن فين إسم الشاعر؟

نحن من جاء بنا اليومَ؟ ومن أين بدأنا؟

لم يكنْ يَعرفُنا الأمسُ رفيقين.. فدَعنا 

نطفرُ الذكرى كأن لم تكُ يومًا من صِبانا 

بعضُ حبٍّ نزقٍ طافَ بنا ثم سلانا 

آهِ لو نحنُ رَجَعنا حيثُ كنا 

قبلَ أن نَفنَى وما زلنا كلانا 

غُرباءْ
.
.
.
(نازك الملائكة)


فراشة

----------


## وجدى محمود

*ؤاحد بلدياتى اسمه  جاد الباز*

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

_الوصايا ..!_  

*( 1 )* 
*إ حترم حظر التجول* 
*لا تغادر غرفة النومِ* 
*إلى الحمامِ , ليلاً* 
*للتبول* 


*( 2 )* 
*حتى في المنام !* 
*ربُما تشخرُ* 
*أو تعطسُ* 
*أو تنوي القيام* 
*فـد ع المصباحَ مشبوباً* 
*لكي تدرأ عنكَ ألا تهام !* 
*يا صديقي* 
*كل فعلٍ في الظلام* 
*هو تخطيط ٌ لأ سقا طِ النظام !*  

*( 3 )* 
*قبل أن تنوي الصلاة* 
*إ تصل بالسلطات* 
*واشرح الوضع لها* 
*لا تتذمر* 
*وخذ الأ مر بروح ٍ وطنية* 
*يا صديقي* 
*خطرٌ آي اتصال ٍ* 
*بجهات ٍ خارجية !*  

*( 4 )* 
*قبل أن تخرج* 
*د ع رأسك في بـيـتـك* 
*من باب ِ الحذر* 
*يا صديقي* 
*في بلاد العـُرب أضـحـى* 
*كلُ راس ٍ في خطر* 
*ما عدا راسَ الشهر !*  

*( 5 )*  
*إ نـتـبـه عند َ ا لإشارة* 
*لا تقف حتى إذا احـمـرت* 
*إذا كنتَ قريباً من سفارة !*  

*( 6 )* 
*لا تمُت مُنتحراً* 
*لا تُسلم ِ الروحَ لعزرائيل* 
*في وقت ِ الوفاة* 
*ليس من حقك* 
*أن تختار نوعية َ أو وقت َ الممات* 
*انتبه* 
*لا تتدخل في اختصاص السُـلُـطات !!!* 


أحمد مطر

----------


## مغترب

*تحيه لمحمد أبو تريكا**
**لا يهمني شيكا والا بيكا**
**والا لوبي يهودي في أمريكا**
**باحب غزه وناس غزه**
**واحب محمد ابو تريكا**
**وان لامك واحد مجنون**
**أميصك دخّل ميت جون**
**وفورا علي راس الأفعي**
**نزلت عليها بميت هوون**
**لا يهمك هجس أبو شفتوره**
**وال حقد دولة صهيون**
**يؤولو مهما يؤولو**
**ويكون مهما يكون**
**تحيا الهمه وعاش العون**
**وأميصك يسوا المليون**
**موش بس هداف الدوره**
**تريكا هداف الكون**
*****************
**شاعر المستضعفين أ. أحمد خفاجي*

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

قد قلت: 

سوف أعود يوما عندما يأتي الربيع 
و أتي الربيع و بعده كم جاء للدنيا.. ربيع 
و الليل يمضي.. و النهار 
في كل يوم أبعث الآمال في قلبي 
فأنتظر القطار.. 
الناس عادت.. و الربيع أتى 
و ذاق القلب يأس الانتظار 
أترى نسيت حبيبتي؟ 
أم أن تذكرة القطار تمزقت 
و طويت فيها.. قصتي؟ 
يا ليتني قبل الرحيل تركت عندك ساعتي 
فلقد ذهبت حبيبتي 
و نسيت.. ميعاد القطار..! 



_فاروق جويدة_

----------


## فراشة

يا من هواه أعزه وأذلنـــي 
كيف السبيل إلى وصالـك دلني؟


تركتني حيران صبّا هائمــا
أرعى النجوم وأنت في نوم هني


عاهدتني ألا تميل عن الهوى 
وحلفت لي يا غصن ألا تنثني


هبّ النسيم ومال غصن مثله
أين الزمان وأين ما عاهدتني؟


جاد الزمان وأنت ما واصلتني
يا باخلاَ بالوصل أنت قتلتنـي
.
.
.
(للامام احمد بن سعيد)

فراشة

----------


## الصعيدي

*[frame="2 80"]جــادك الغيــث إِذا الغيـث همـا
يــا زمــان الــوصل بــالأَندلسِ 

لـــم يكــن وصْلُــك إِلاّ حُلُمًــا

فــي الكــرى أَو خُلسـة المخـتَلِسِ 

إذ يقــود الدّهــرُ أَشــتاتَ المُنـى 

ينقــلُ الخــطوَ عـلى مـا يرسـمُ 

زُمَـــرًا بيــن فُــرادى وثُنًــى 

مثــل مــا يدعـو الوفـودَ الموْسـمُ 

والحيــا قــد جـلَّل الـرّوض سـنا 

فثغـــور الزّهــرِ فيــه تبســمُ [/frame]*

*الموشحات الأندلسية

للسان الدين بن الخطيب

  
*

----------


## الصعيدي

> يا من هواه أعزه وأذلنـــي 
> كيف السبيل إلى وصالـك دلني؟
> 
> تركتني حيران صبّا هائمــا
> أرعى النجوم وأنت في نوم هني
> 
> عاهدتني ألا تميل عن الهوى 
> وحلفت لي يا غصن ألا تنثني
> 
> ...


*أختي الفاضلة فراشة

قرأت نفس القصيدة .. بتوزيع مختلف 

وهذه الأبيات:*

*[frame="2 80"]يا من هواه أعزه و أذلني
كيف السبيل الى وصالك دلني

واصلتني حتى ملكت حشاشتي
ورجعت من بعد الوصال هجرتني

أنت الذي حلفتني وحلفت لي
وحلفت أنك لن تخون فخنتني

وحلفت أنك لن تميل مع الهوى
أين اليمين وأين ما عاهدتني

فلأقعدن على الطريق وأشتكي
كشبيه مظلوم وأنت ظلمتني

ولأدعون عليك في غسق الدجى
يبليك ربي مثلما أبليتني[/frame]*

*وهذه الأبيات غناها كثير من المطربين الشوام والعراقيين

ربما لنفس الشاعر .. والله أعلم


*

----------


## فراشة

أخى الفاضل
الصعيدى
مرحبا بك دائما
فعلا الأبيات لنفس الشاعر ومن نفس القصيدة ولكن عندما قرأتها وأعجبت بها ووجدت أنها طويلة قدمت الجزء الأول منها على أن أقدم الجزء الثانى فى المشاركة المقبلة
والأبيات التى تفضلت بتقديمها هى الجزء الثانى
والقصيدة فعلا رائعة وسأقدمها الآن كاملة


يا من هواه أعزه وأذلنـــي 
كيف السبيل إلى وصالـك دلني؟


تركتني حيران صبّا هائمــا
أرعى النجوم وأنت في نوم هني


عاهدتني ألا تميل عن الهوى 
وحلفت لي يا غصن ألا تنثني


هبّ النسيم ومال غصن مثله
أين الزمان وأين ما عاهدتني؟


جاد الزمان وأنت ما واصلتني
يا باخلاَ بالوصل أنت قتلتنـي


واصلتني حتى ملكت حشاشتي 
ورجعت من بعد الوصال هجرتني


لما ملكت قياد سري بالهوى 
وعلمت أني عاشق لك خنتني


ولأقعدن على الطريق فأشتكي
في زي مظلوم وأنت ظلمتنـي


ولأشكينك عند سلطان الهوى
ليعذبنك مثل ما عذبـتـنــي


ولأدعين عليك في جنح الدجى 
فعساك تبلى مثل ما أبليتنـي
.
.
.
(للامام احمد بن سعيد)


فراشة

----------


## وجدى محمود

جتينى منين مانيش عارف
معاكى سعيد
معاك خايف

فى يوم البعد تختارى
تزيد نارى
وتبعد ضحكتى  ماتترسم
 فوق الشفايف

شوفت الهنا
 جايلى
 فى صوره حنينه

شوفتك انا

شوفت ف عنيكى الحب
والنار
والهنا

شوفت السكوت 
الصمت يقتل حبنا

إتكلمى
وماتهربييش
دأنتى لعنيا الفرح
وفى بعادك فنا

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*سأسرقُ من مقلتَيكِ ابتسامهْ* 
*لعمرٍ ...* 
*طوته سنونٌ عجافْ* 
*فإن حاسبوني ...* 
*فأنتِ قيامهْ* 
*وعشقي شفيعٌ ...* 
*فمما أخافْ ؟!* 







*أيمن صادق*

----------


## فراشة

بدَا من أبي الفَضْلِ الهَـوى  المُتَقـادِمُ*****وكــلُّ مـحـبٍّ داؤه متفـاقـمُ

بكَى الأشقَرُ الشِّهْرِيُّ لمّا بَـدَتْ  لَـهُ   *****سَرائـرُ تُبديهـا الهُمـومُ  اللّـوَازِمُ 

ولمّا رآنـي طـال بالبـاب موقف    *****يأُسائِلُ عن شَجوي: متى  هوَ  قـادمُ؟ 

وكنتُ إذا ما جئـتُ مسّـح عرفـهُ    *****وَصَائـفُ أمثـالُ الظّبَـاء  نَوَاعِـمُ 

تَنَفّـسَ تحتـي واستَهَلّـتْ دُمُوعُـهُ    ***** وحمْحَم لو تُغنـي هُنـاكَ  حَمَاحِـمُ 

.
.
.
( أبو الفضل العباس بن الأحنف الحنفي)


فراشة

----------


## mr__ayman

ينادى المنادى باسمها فأجــــيبه    *****   وأدعى فليلى عن نداى تجيب
كشخص له اسمان والروح واحد   *****   بأى تنادى الروح منه تصيب

                                  مجنون ليلى

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*يا طفلة ..* 
*تتأبــــــط الأيـــــام ُ ضحكتَهــــــــــا* 
*ويزهر خلف خطوتها العبقْ* 
*إني أحبك طفلةً* 
*وقصيدة ..* 
*وســـــــواحلاً* 
*في حضنها يحلو الغرقْ* 
*يا طفلتي ..* 
*أنت القصيدةُ حينما تغدو صلاة ً* 
*أنتِ أجمـــــــــــل مَنْ عُشـــقْ*







*أيمن صادق*

----------


## فراشة

أخى الكريم
mr__ayman

أهلا بك عضو جديد فى المنتدى
وأهلا بك وبمشاركتك معنا
نتمنى عودتك بأبيات أخرى لتثرى معنا الموضوع
لك كل الشكر


كُنْتَ تَدْعونيَ طِفْلاُ كُلَّمَا................... ثَارَ حُبّي وَتَنَدَّتْ مُقَلِي

وَلَكَ الحَقُّ لَقَدْ عَاِشَ الهَوَى.............. فيَّ طِفْلاً وَنَمَا لَم يَعْقَلِ

وَرَأَى الطَّعْنَةَ إذْ صَوَّبْتَهَا.................. فَمَشَتْ مَجْنُونةً لِلْمَقْتَلِ

رَمَتِ الطِّفْلَ فَأَدْمَتْ قَلْبَهُ................... وَأَصَابَتْ كِبْرِيَاءَ الَّرجُلِ
.
.
.
(إبراهيم ناجى)

فراشة

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*انا كل يوم أسمع ........ فلان عذبوه

أسرح في بغداد و الجزاير واتوه

ما أعجبش م اللي يطيق بجسمه العذاب

و اعجب من اللي يطيق يعذب أخوه

عجبي !!!*

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*حبيب.. غدر* 
*تعودت بٌعدك في كل شيء..* 
*فأصبحت عندي.. خيالا عبر* 
*غريبين كنا.. بهذا القطار* 
*وفي البٌعد صرنا.. حكايا سفر..* 
*لأني غرستك زهرا وعطرا* 
*صباحا يضيء.. لكل البشر..* 
*لأني عبدتك رغم الخطايا..* 
*وعانقت فيك سنين العمر* 
*وغنيت حبك بين الحيارى* 
*وسامحت فيك جفاء القدر* 
*يعز علي.. إذا صرت شيئا* 
*بقايا وفاء.. وذكرى وتر..* 
*فأصبحت في القلب.. كهفا صغيرا* 
*كتبت عليه.. ((حبيب غدر))* 
*تعودت بعدك لا تسأليني* 
*فقد صرت عندي نبيا.. كفر*








*فاروق جويدة*

----------


## فراشة

يَاغَرَاماً كَانَ مِنّي في دّمي .............. قَدَراً كَالمَوْتِ أَوْفَى طَعْمُهُ

مَا قَضَيْنَا سَاعَةً في عُرْسِهِ .............. وقَضَيْنَا العُمْرَ في مَأْتَمِهِ

مَا انْتِزَاعي دَمْعَةً مِنْ عَيْنَيْهِ.............. وَاغْتِصَابي بَسْمَةً مِنْ فَمِهِ

لَيْتَ شِعْري أَيْنَ مِنْهُ مَهْرَبي.............. أَيْنَ يَمْضي هَارِبٌ مِنْ دَمِهِ
.
.
.
(كامل الشناوى)

فراشة

----------


## فراشة

أعتذر عن الخطأ فالأبيات السابقة كانت للشاعر (إبراهيم ناجى)
من قصيدة الأطلال
فراشة

----------


## ريــما

قالوا جننت بمن تهوى فقلت لهم العشق اعظم مما بالمجانين
اني جننت فهاتوا من جننت به ان كان ينفي جنوني لا تلوموني



وكنت وعدتني يا قلب اني اذا ما تبت عن ليلى تتوب
فها انا تائب عن حب ليلى فما لك كلما ذكرت تذوب

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*وأنت الحقيقة لو يعلمون* 



*يقولون عني كثيرا كثيرا* 
*وأنت الحقيقة لو يعلمون* 
*لأنك عندي زمان قديم* 
*أفراح عمر وذكرى جنون* 
*وسافرت أبحث في كل وجه* 
*فألقاك ضوءا بكل العيون* 
*يهون مع البعد جرح الأماني* 
*ولكن حبك لا.. لا يهون* 




_فاروق جويدة_

----------


## احمد دقدق25

بارك الله فيك اخى

----------


## فراشة

وَإِذا مَا زَهَرَاتٌ ذُعِرَتْ ...................... وَرَأَيْتَ الرُّعْبَ يَغْشَى قَلْبَهَا

فَتَرَفَّقْ وَاتَّئِدْ وَاعْزِفْ لَهَا ................... مِنْ رَقِيْقِ اللَّحْنِ وَامْسَحْ رُعْبَهَا

رُبَّمَا نَامَتْ عَلَى مَهْدِ الأَسَى ............ وَبَكَتْ مُسْتَصْرِخَاتٍ رَبَّهَا

أَيُّهَا الشَّاعِرُ كَمْ مِنْ زَهْرَةٍ ................عَوقِبَتْ لَمْ تَدْرِ يَوْماً ذَنْبَهَا
.
.
.
(إبراهيم ناجى)


فراشة

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*لا تسأليني عن سنين حياتي* 
*هل عشت بعدك.. حائر الزفرات* 
*أنا يا ابنة العشرين كهلا في الهوى* 
*أنا فارس.. قد ضاع بالغزوات* 
*والحب يا دنياي حلم خادع* 
*قد ضعت فيه.. كما أضاع حياتي* 






*فاروق جويدة*

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*كوني ولو للحظة* 
*دما* 
*فما* 
*جهنما* 
*تقذف في عينيك ألف شهوة* 
*مخبأة* 
*كوني امرأة* 
*يا خيبة تموت خلف النافذات* 
*المطفأة* 
*كوني امرأة* 
*وليحلم الثلج الذي في ناظريك مرة بمدفأة*










*بلند الحيدري*

----------


## فراشة

عَبَثاً ما أكتُبُ سيِّدتي 
إحساسي أكبرُ من لغتي 
و شعوري نحوكِ يتخطّى 
صوتي ، يتخطّى حنجرتي 
عبثاً ما أكتُبُ . . ما دامتْ 
كَلِماتي . . أوسعَ من شفتي 
أكرهُها . . كلَّ كتاباتي 
مشكلتي أنَّكِ مشكلتي 

لأنَّ حُبِّي لكِ فوقَ مستوى الكلامْ . . 
قرَّرتُ أن أسكُتْ . . و السلامْ
.
.
.
(نزار قبانى)


فراشة

----------


## فراشة

حملت صوتك في قلبي و أوردتي" 
                   " فما عليك إذا فارقت معركتي 
أطعمت للريح أبياتي وزخرفها " 
                   "إن لم تكن كسيوف النار قافيتي 
آمنت بالحرف .. إما ميتا عدما" 
                   " أو ناصبا لعدوي حبل مشنقة 
آمنت بالحرف .. نارا لا يضير إذا " 
                   "كنت الرماد أنا أو كان طاغيتي ! 
فإن سقطت .. و كفى رافع علمي " 
                   "سيكتب الناس فوق القبر : " لم يمت 
.
.
.
(محمود درويش)


فراشة

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*عرفتني بعد عامين وأكثرْ* 

*ناحلاً قالتْ فقلتُ اللهُ أكبرْ*  
*أنتِ لا تدرينَ ..؟ قالتْ :*  
*أنتَ في آخر يوم ٍ كنتَ أصغرْ*  
*مـرَّ دهـرٌ فيكَ , في عينينك يا أنتَ سوادٌ* 
*قلتُ أسهرْ*  
*ومعي حزنٌ على الأهداب ِ يرتاحُ*  
*كما يرتاحُ بعد الحربِ عسكرْ*  
*قالت الشعرَ , لماذا*  
*لم تعد تكتبَ شعراً*  
*في ذرى الأعصابِ يجأرْ*  
*قلتُ بابُ الشعرِ عيناك ولما*  
*غادرا دون وداع ٍ*  
*قمرُ الشعرِ تعذَرْ*  
*والقوافي بعد ماضيك أراها*  
*شيّعتْ كل الأغاني*  
*حين ماضيكِ تأخرْ* 




*كريم معتوق*

----------


## فراشة

ليس من شوق إلى حضن فقدته 


ليس من ذكرى لتمثال كسرته 


ليس من حزن على طفل دفنته 


أنا أبكي ! 


أنا أدري أن دمع العين خذلان ... و ملح 


أنا أدري ، 


و بكاء اللحن ما زال يلح 


لا ترشّي من مناديلك عطرا 


لست أصحو... لست أصحو 


ودعي قلبي... يبكي ! 
*
*
* 
(محمود درويش)



فراشة

----------


## ROOS

*فليتك تحلو والحياة مريرة ... وليتك ترضى والأنام غضاب 
وليت الذي بيني وبينك عامر ... وبيني وبين العالمين خراب*

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*لا تعجبي إن قلت إني قد رأيتك* 

*قبل أن تأتي الحياة* 

*وبأنني يوما عشقتك في ضمير الغيب*

*سرا.. لا أراه* 

*كم تاه عقلي في دروب الحب* 

*وانتحرت.. خطاه* 

*كم عاش ينبش في بقايا اليأس* 

*يسأل عن هواه* 

*لكن قلبي كان يصمت* 

*كان يدرك منتهاه* 

*فلقد أحبك قبل أن تأتي الحياة* 







_فاروق جويدة_

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*عاتبت قلبي كيف يتركني وحيدا في الدروب*

*كم ظل يخدعني فيحملني الضلال إلى الذنوب*

*قد كنت في قلبي* 

*ولم أعرف سراديب القلوب* 

*إني أضعت العمر معصية* 

*وجئت الآن عندك كي أتوب* 

*وأمام بابك جئت أحمل توبتي* 

*لا حب غيرك.. لا ضلال.. ولا ذنوب!!*






_فاروق جويدة_

----------


## فراشة

عندما يرتج اسمك ِ 

في مداي... 

تهب ّ نصف ُ يمامة ٍ 

من حلمها 

كي يرتوي 

غيم ٌ.. 

وناي.. 

ويسهر القمر ُ 

.. 

.. 

فإذا ابتسمت ِ 

يزورني شيخ المواسم ِ 

لكي يرتب 

زفة ً للبرتقال ِ 

وينحني شجر الأهلة ِ 

للندى ... 

شجر ٌ أمير ٌ 

ملؤه شجر ُ 
.
.
.
(محمود أمين)


فراشة

----------


## سمير الحكمة

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/11.gif" border="double,4,tomato" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="1,black"]
يهادى الله بالخير مَنْ بالمثـلِ يتصـف= كلٌ على قـدره يـاذا الذنـب فاستتـر
ولا تكن عينا تفضح مامنع عنك بالتمنى = واعلم أن القلم يكتب ماينمحـى للدهـر
لما العورات بالثنايا وهنَّ مقصدُ  النعـمِ= فإن أُهِينَتْ تهدى مـن هَدْيِّهـا بالفُجْـرِ
فلا تكن عين المعول بالشعر هام فجـرا= بل الشعر للمكرمات يدفع فيها  بالعثـر
فخيلا يازهر الورد بين البساتين شـذوا =نحن عند المرور بالحياء كالنسيم للفجر
فلا تطمع بالرحيـق قـد قسـم الدهـر= فالدواء للـداء ماكـان للشبيـه بالبتـر
فيا بستان الدنيا الدين طِب ُّ ما  استتـرَ =عند ك العقل للظاهر ومَنْ قَبْلِكَ  بالعـذر
فيا مدعى البطولة ها الميدان فانتصـب= نل الشهادة للعليا واجنى الـدرَّ  للفخـر
فلا مـات شهيـدا وإن مـرت الـدول= يعمر بين الملاك بالعليا نعيـم  الدهـر
فَحُزْ يوم الميدان وصِفْ كيـفَ  تَنْتَقِـمُ= لحب الله تُحْيِى ماكـان يُحْيِـيَ البشـر
وكيف تصف للذات ماكان سوف ينغمس= وتهلك الناس بحشر وفى دربنا  الخيـر
فكن كالأُسْدِلاتهوى اللغى فـى الحسـم= اللبؤات بالغيرة تحمى  ظهراً وشبلاًحُـر[/poem]

----------


## فراشة

أخى الفاضل
الاستاذ سمير
أهلا بك فى أول مشاركة لك فى الموضوع
أتمنى تواجدك باستمرار لإثرائه بأجمل أبيات الشعر
تقبل تحياتى


ايها المارون بين الكلمات العابرة 
منكم السيف - ومنا دمنا
منكم الفولاذ والنار- ومنا لحمنا 
منكم دبابة اخرى- ومنا حجر
منكم قنبلة الغاز - ومنا المطر
وعلينا ما عليكم من سماء وهواء
فخذوا حصتكم من دمنا وانصرفوا
وادخلوا حفل عشاء راقص..و انصرفوا
وعلينا ، نحن ، ان نحرس ورد الشهداء 
و علينا ، نحن ، ان نحيا كما نحن نشاء
.
.
.
(محمود درويش)


فراشة

----------


## ROOS

*[frame="2 90"]
تغريني .. ذكريات ، 

وتعبث بِبنيّات فكري لحظات كنت فيها كـ أسعد ما يكون !

جعلت أتذكر .. كمن يستعيد ذاكرته المشفّرة ..

وعجبت .. أنني وجدت الكثير من الجمال !

فابتسمت : ) .. ولهجت بالشكر ،

فلله الحمد .. من قبل ومن بعد ،[/frame]*
.
.

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*وغدا أسافر من حياتك* 

*مثلما قد جئت يوما كالغريب..*

*قد يسألونك في زحام العمر عن أمل حبيب*

*عن عاشق ألقت به الأمواج.. في ليل كئيب*

*وأتاك يوما مثلما* 

*تلقي الطيور جراحها فوق الغروب* 

*ورآك أرضا كان يحلم عندها* 

*بربيع عمر.. لا يذوب* 

*لا تحزني..* 

*فالآن يرحل عن ربوعك* 

*فارس مغلوب..* 

*أنا لا أصدق كيف كسرنا* 

*وفي الأعماق.. أصوات الحنين* 

*وعلى جبين الدهر مات الحب منا.. كالجنين*

*قد يسألونك.. كيف مات الحب؟؟* 

*قولي... ... جاء في زمن حزين!!*




_فاروق جويدة_

----------


## سمير الحكمة

فخرا بك الإله أنت خالقنا.....يوم قلت للكون اسجد أنا باريها
وفى اللغة العربية
فَقُمْ  للحــقِ  وفِّــه  التعظيما
أهدى اللغى لنـــــــــا كريما
فأمَّ الإسلام   للعُـلا  طريقا
يَرُمُّ ما نوى الطاغي مُرِيما
تَرى من أحبَّ البغي قرينا
يقرن بين  اللغـــى  بذيئـــا
يُرائى الأهْــلَ   وَدَّ عظيما
يهدم  بالخلط اللغة قمــيئا
فكيف يرفع باللغى القرآن
للخُلْدِ قدْ أَهْــدَاها عَـِلـــيما
تَزِن ماكان بالطيف منسى
وتُنِر بالـدربِ ماكان عديما
والروح فيهــــا كانَ نشوى
حين يهدى الرسول الأمينا
بها فَضَّلَ الرحمـــــن الدنيا
والأخرى تَقْضِى بها القصيدا

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*لو أننا..*



* لو أننا يوما نسجنا عشنا* 

*عبر الأثير على ربى الأزهار*
 

*لو أننا يوما جعلنا عمرنا* 

*بين الظلال كروضة الأشعار*


*لو أننا عدنا إلى أحلامنا* 


*سكرى نناجيها مع الأطيار* 



*لو أننا صرنا خمائل أسدلت*

*أهدابها فوق الغدير الجاري*


*لو أننا طفلان في أحزاننا* 


*ننسى الحياة على صدى مزمار*


*لو أننا عند المساء سحابة* 


*ترنو إلى همس الهلال الساري*


*لو أننا لحن على أنغامه*

*نام الزمان وتاه في الأسرار* 



*لو أننا.. لو أننا.. لو أننا..*

*ما أسهل الشكوى من الأقدار..*




*فاروق جويدة*

----------


## فراشة

تكبر تكبر

فمهما يكن من جفاك

ستبقى ، بعيني و لحمي ، ملاك

وتبقى كما شاء لي حبنا أن أراك

نسيمك عنبر

وأرضك سكر

وإني أحبك .. أكثر
.
.
.
(محمود درويش)


فراشة

----------


## a_leader

لو اننا لم نفترق

لو اننا ...لم نفترق

لبقيت نجما في سمائك ساريا

وتركت عمرى في لهيبك يحترق

لو اننى سافرت في قمم السحاب

وعدت نهرا في ربوعك ينطلق

لكنها الاحلام تنثرنا سرابا في المدى

وتظل سرا.. في الجوانح يختنق

لو اننا .. لم نفترق

كانت خطانا في ذهول تبتعد

وتشدنا اشواقنا

فنعود نمسك بالطريق المرتعد

تلقي بنا اللحظات

في صخب الزحام كأننا

جسد تناثر في جسد

جسدان في جسد نسير .. وحولنا

كانت وجوه الناس تجرى كالرياح

فلا نرى منهم احد

مازلت اذكر عندما جاء الرحيل

وصاح في عينى الأرق

وتعثرت أنفاسنا بين الضلوع

وعاد يشطرنا القلق

ورأيت عمرى في يديك

رياح صيف عابث

ورماد أحلام .. وشيئا من ورق

هذا أنا...

عمرى ورق

حلمى ورق

طفل صغير في جحيم الموج

حاصره الغرق

ضوء طريد في عيون الافق

يطويه الشفق

نجم اضاء الكون يوما ... واحترق

لا تسألي العين الحزينه

كيف أدمتها المقل؟!

لا تسألى النجم البعيد

بأي سر قد أفل؟!

مهما توارى الحلم في عينى

وأرقنى الأجل

مازلت ألمح في رماد العمر

شيئا من أمل

فغدا ستنبت في جبين الأفق

نجمات جديده

وغدا ستورق في ليالي الحزن

ايام سعيده

وغدا أراك على المدى

شمسا تضئ ظلام أيامي

وان كانت بعيده

لو اننا لم نفترق

حملتك في ضجر الشوارع فرحتى

والخوف يلقينى على الطرقات

تتمايل الاحلام بين عيوننا

وتغيب في صمت اللقا نبضاتى

والليل سكير يعانق كأسه

ويطوف منتشيا على الحانات

والضوء يسكب في العيون بريقه

ويهيم في خجل على الشرفات

ماكنت اعرف والرحيل يشدنا

انى اودع مهجتى وحياتى

ماكان خوفي من وداع قد مضى

بل كان خوفي من فراق آت

لم يبقى شئ منذ كان وداعنا

غير الجراح تئن في كلماتى

لو اننا ..لم نفترق

فاروق جويدة

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

_القصيدة المقبولة_  



*ـ أكتب لنا قصيدة*


*لا تزعج القيادة*  
*( . . . . . . . . . )*  
*ـ تسع نقاط ؟؟!*  
*ما لذي يدعوك للزيادة ؟*  
*( . . . . . . . )*  
*سبع نقاط ؟؟!*  
*لم يزل شعرك فوق العادة*  
*( . . . . . )*  
*ـ خمس نقاط ؟؟!*  
*عجباً !*  
*هل تدعي البلادة ؟*  
*( . )*  
*ـ واحـــدة ؟!*  
*عليك أن تحذف منها نقطة*  
*إ حذف*  
*فلا جدوى من الإسهاب والإعادة* 
*( )*  
*ـ أحسنت*  
*هذا منتهى الإيجاز والإفادة !!* 


*أحمد مطر*

----------


## فراشة

أخى ليدر
إذا كانت دى اول مشاركة لك معانا 
فأهلا بك دايما
ههههههه ولو مش أول مشاركة برده مليون أهلا بك
وبأبيات فاروق جويدة الرائعة اللى نقلتها لنا
وأتمنى تواجدك باستمرار



ايها المارون بين الكلمات العابره
كدسوا اوهامكم في حفرة مهجورة ،.. وانصرفوا
واعيدوا عقرب الوقت الى شرعية العجل المقدس
!او الى توقيت موسيقى مسدس
فلنا ما ليس يرضيكم هنا ،... فانصرفوا
ولنا ما ليس فيكم ....وطن ينزف و شعبا ينزف 
وطنا يصلح للنسيان او للذاكرة
ايها المارون بين الكلمات العابرة
آن ان تنصرفوا ... 
وتقيموا اينما شئتم ولكن لا تقيموا يننا
آن ان تنصرفوا ......
ولتموتوا اينما شئتم ولكن لا تموتو بيننا
فلنا في ارضنا مانعمل
ولنا الماضي هنا .. 
ولنا صوت الحياة الاول
ولنا الحاضر .. والحاضر .... والمستقبل
ولنا الدنيا هنا.... و الاخرة 
فاخرجوا من ارضنا
من برنا ..من بحرنا
من قمحنا ..من ملحنا ..من جرحنا
من كل شيء ......... واخرجوا 
من ذكريات الذاكرة ..... 
ايها المارون بين الكلمات العابرة 
.
.
.
(محمود درويش)



فراشة

----------


## ROOS

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هل ستصدقنيـ ..؟؟
لو قلت لك يا مكنونيـ ..
إني صحوت وبي لهفة المجنونيـ ,,
للقياك ولقاء جمال صبح من عيناكـ تأسرنيـ ,,
قد أقبلت ومعي الصبح شاهدا يطاربنيـ ..
وقبله ليل لم يسعفني لغمضة من هدب مقل محزونتيـ ,,

يسارع الوقت كي يبدأ في التحضير ..
ويستقبل أجمل ماكاد أن يضيء ,,
هذه الإشراقة تدون لك وتلفظ لك ولا تهمس إلا لنفسك يابشير ..
فصباحك حب وود يا أروع صباحاتيـ ,,

يصبح الصباح فتكون ( أنت ) ..
وتصبح ( أنت ) نورا لهذا الصباحـ ,,
وإن لذاتي نسمات تعتليكـ ..
حتى أحلامي وجدت روحها خيطا بازغا ,,
يبلغ مدى الأفق فيكتب لكـ ..
فصباحك جنة يا أجمل صباحاتيـ ,,

إني أتسائل معكـ ..
كيف يجتمع صبحيـ ,,
وصوتك أناته قد دوت على مسامعيـ ..
حالت دون الغفو على ذاك الشراعـ ,,
وآثرت الدوران بإنتظار هذا الإشراقـ ..
من نورك من دفئك كلماتكـ ,,
صبحك هو الضياء ..
وصوتك إنبعاث من هذا السناء ,,
هنيئا لصبحي بهذا السخاء ..
قد ضاعفت لهفتي إليك أضعافا ,,
فصباحك نرجس يا أجرأ صباحاتيـ ..

هل تفسح لي اليومـ ,,
مكاننا أخلد فيه بين دفئ قلبك وكل أركانهـ ..
إمنحني أذنك الصاغية ولي واعية ,,
إمنحني قليلا من الصبر ..
فبدواخلي أفنان من خضب خياليـ ,,
الذي به من الوجد العميق من مشاعريـ ..
إني ماعدت أستطيع أن أصحو ,,
إلا وأنت في ملئ من كل كيانيـ ..
فصباحك هديل يا أروع صباحاتيـ ,,

هلا عذرت تقصير لم يكن في ذاك التجوالـ ..
لأنك أنت موجود في كل ثنايا هذهالأجواء ,,
أنت  القابع في الإحساسـ ..
أنت  مسعفني في نقش الألواحـ ,,
هدايا عمري تستقبل فيك كل الوجدانـ ..
أشكر لك طلتك التي عطرت الأنفاسـ ,,
وشجعت فيها القلم للإلهام والإنطلاقـ ..
وباعدت عنه حزن ما يخفيه في الأنهار ,,
من أمطار تهطل وبإنغزار ..
فصباحك ريحة فل يا أغلى صباحاتيـ ,,*

----------


## فراشة

قالوا إبتسم لتعيش 

فابتسمت عيونك للطريق 

و تبرأت عيناك من قلب يرمده الحريق 

و حلفت لي إني سعيد يا رفيق 

و قرأت فلسفة ابتسامات الرقيق 

الخمر و الخضراء و الجسد الرشيق 

فإذا رأيت دمي بخمرك 

كيف تشرب يا رفيق 
.
.
.
(محمود درويش)


فراشة

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*عندما أحسب عمري ربما أنسى هواك*

*ربما أشتاق شيئا من شذاك* 

*ربما أبكي لأني لا أراك* 

*إنما في العمر يوم* 

*هو عندي كل عمري* 

*يومها أحسست أني* 

*عشت كل العمر نجما في سماك*

*خبريني.. بعد هذا* 

*كيف أعطي القلب يوما لسواك؟*








*فاروق جويدة*

----------


## فراشة

تلومُني الدنيا إذا..
سمّيتُ منْ أحبُّ.. أو ذكرتُهُ..
كأنني أنا الهوى..
وأمُّهُ.. وأختُهُ..
هذا الهوى الذي أتى..
من حيثُ ما انتظرتهُ
مختلفٌ عن كلِّ ما عرفتهُ
مختلفٌ عن كلِّ ما قرأتهُ
وكلِّ ما سمعتهُ
لو كنتُ أدري أنهُ..
نوعٌ منَ الإدمانِ.. ما أدمنتهُ
لو كنتُ أدري أنهُ..
بابٌ كثيرُ الريحِ.. ما فتحتهُ
لو كنتُ أدري أنهُ..
عودٌ من الكبريتِ.. ما أشعلتهُ
هذا الهوى.. أعنفُ حبٍّ عشتهُ
فليتني حينَ أتاني فاتحاً
يديهِ لي.. رددْتُهُ
.
.
.
(نزار قبانى)


فراشة

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*لا تسأليني عن حياتي قبل أن ألقاك*

*إني بدأت العمر منذ لقاك*

*قد كان عمري في الحياة ضلالة* 

*ورأيت كل النور بعض ضياك* 

*لو كان عمري في الحياة خميلة* 

*ما كنت أمنح ظلها لسواك* 

*لو ظل شعري في الوجود بعطره* 

*فالشعر يا دنياي بعض شذاك* 

*إني تعبت من المسير و لا أرى* 

*في القلب شيئا.. غير أن يهواك*






_فاروق جويدة_

----------


## ROOS

*أحبك جدا

واعرف ان الطريق الى المستحيل طويل

واعرف انك ست النساء

وليس لدي بديل

واعرف أن زمان الحبيب انتهى

ومات الكلام الجميل

لست النساء ماذا نقول..

احبك جدا..

احبك جدا وأعرف اني أعيش بمنفى

وأنت بمنفى..وبيني وبينك

ريح وبرق وغيم ورعد وثلج ونار.

واعرف أن الوصول اليك..اليك انتحار

ويسعدني..

أن امزق نفسي لأجلك أيتها الغالية

ولو..ولو خيروني لكررت حبك للمرة الثانية..

يا من غزلت قميصك من ورقات الشجر

أيا من حميتك بالصبر من قطرات المطر

أحبك جدا واعرف أني أسافر في بحر عينيك دون يقين

وأترك عقلي ورأيي وأركض..أركض..خلف جنوني

أيا امرأة..تمسك القلب بين يديها

سألتك بالله ..لا تتركيني

لا تتركيني..

فما أكون أنا اذا لم تكوني

أحبك..

أحبك جدا ..وجدا وجدا وأرفض من نار حبك أن أستقيلا

وهل يستطيع المتيم بالحب أن يستقيلا..

وما همني..ان خرجت من الحب حيا

وما همني ان خرجت قتيلا*

لنزار قباني

----------


## سمير الحكمة

بدور عل ناسينى.... 
[poem font="simplified arabic,6,crimson,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/11.gif" border="double,4,tomato" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="1,black"]
أخبرينى كيف ذاك الوجه تَنَكـَّرْ= كيف حال أحاسيسى بركان يُشْعِرْ
أى معنى هام احساسك مظهر =من ذاك الكلب حال الأرواح تنفر
زج بينى وبينك الظلام يستر = إنى ذاك الذى فى الدرب أنورْ
ماكنت أباك أو حبيب إنما أشعر= كونى كما تبغين لإحساسى منكر
ذلك المرائى يلبس قناعين يدفع = ويحمل اسمين والجوهر عراه المنبر
إنى أراه أراجوزا قد تمنطق= والأطفال تحذاه من يهتم أو ينكر
أي يوم قدصار فيه الطفل شيخا = وكيف كان الهر مثل الفهد تَنَمَّرْ
أى العلا قد حاز يُبْدِى المعلا= حتى المعنى لم يتقن فيه جوهرْ
أعرفتى يافراشة كيف للناس مظهر= والصحاف أراجوزا من العراق يتبختر
دربنا فى الحياة ندعوا لله أعلى=وغيرنا قد ضل فى الحياة يتعثر
من ذاك الذى جعلوه للدر يفرز= ذاك الدرب من حاز القناعين يقرر.[/poem]

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*1* 

*كنتُ الرَجُلَ الأوحدَ في التاريخِ ..*  
*فلا أولادَ .. ولا أحفادَ .. ولا ذُرِيَّهْ*  
*كنتُ أميرَ العِشْقِ ..*  
*وكنتُ أُسَافِرُ يوماً في الأحداقِ الخُضْرِ ..*  
*ويوماً في الأحداقِ العَسَلِيَّهْْ ..*  
*كانَ هناكَ العِطْرُ الأَسودُ .. والأمطارُ الأولى .*
*.* 
*والأَزْهَارُ الوحشيَّهْ ..*  
*كانَ هناكَ عُيُونٌ*  
*كان هناكَ شفَاهٌ مُفْتَرِسَاتٌ كَالأَصْدَافِ البحريَّهْ .*
*.* 
*كانَ هنالكَ سَمَكٌ حَيٌّ تحتَ الإبْطِ ،*  
*وثَمَّةَ رائحةٌ بَحْرِيَّهْ ..*  
*كانَ هناكَ نُهُودٌ تَقْرعُ حَوْلي ..* 
*مثلَ طُبُولٍ إفريقيَّهْ ...*  



*2*  

*إنّي قِدّيسُ الكَلماتِ ..* 
*وشَيْخُ الطُرُقِ الصُوفيَّهْ ..*  
*وأنا أَغْسِلُ بالمُوسيقَى وَجْهَ المُدُنِ الحَجَريَّة*

*وأنا الرائي .. والمُسْتَكْشِفُ ..*  
*والمسكونُ بنارِ الشِعْر الأبديَّهْ .*  


*3* 

*كنتُ كمُوسى ..*  
*أَزْرَعُ فوق مياهِ البَحر الأحْمَرِ وَرْداً* 
*كنتُ مَسيحاً قبلَ مجيءِ النَصْرَانِيَّهْ* 
*.* 
*كلُّ امْرَأَةٍ أُمْسِكُ يَدَهَا ..*  
*تُصْبِحُ زَنْبَقَةً مَائيَّهْ ..*  


*4* 

*كانَ هُنالِكَ .. ألفُ امرأَةٍ في تاريخي* 
*.* 
*إلا أنّي لم أَتزوَّجْ بين نساءِ العَالمِ* 
*إلا الحُرِيَّهْ ...* 










_نزار قباني_

----------


## فراشة

هذا حبنا ... حبٌ لم يخلق الرحمن مثله في العالَــم

هذا حبنا ... حبٌ لا يستطيع تفسيره أيُّ عالِــم



فأنا أتحدى قيس وليلى و العاشقين

لأن قصة حبي فوق خيال المتخيلين



مهما كتبت في قصيدة حبي من كلام الهيــام

فمضمونها لايصف شيئاً عشته في هذا الغــرام




فليقرأ العاشقين صفحة قصيدة حبـي 

وليلحن الملحنين على وزن عشقـي

وليتمعن الأطبـاء في نبضات قلبـي

ولن يسير الجميـع الا على دربـي
.
.
.
(الشاعر د. أديب بازهير )


فراشة

----------


## mkaseem

*شكرا لأتاحه الفرصه لن لنكتب ما نحب ونقراء ما يحب الاخرين

ان الذى صاغ  أيات الهوى عجبا

لم يرضى غيرى انا للحب  عنوانا

حسبى أذا الحب أضنانى فمت هوى

ان  يذكرونى  قالوا كان  انسانا

محمود أبو الوفا*

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*الحب يا حبيبتي* 

*قصيدة جميلة مكتوبة على القمر*

*الحب مرسوم على جميع أوراق الشج**ر*

*. . الحب منقوش على* 

*ريش العصافير ، وحبات المطر* 

*لكن أي امرأة في بلدي* 

*إذا أحبت رجلا* 

*ترمى بخمسين حجر* 




*نزار قباني*

----------


## فراشة

أخى الكريم mkaseem
أهلا بك فى المنتدى
بل الشكر لك لتواجدك بيننا ومشاركتك لنا بهذه الأبيات الجميلة
ونتمنى عودتك ومشاركتك المستمرة لتثرى معنا الموضوع
فمرحبا بك دائما



ياسيدى 
أخاف أن أقول مالدى من أشياء 
أخاف - لو فعلت - 
أن تحترق السماء . . 
فشرقكم ياسيدى العزيز 
يصادر الرسائل الزرقاء 
يصادر الأحلام من خزائن النساء 
يمارس الحجر على عواطف النساء 
يستعمل السكين . . والساطور . . 
كى يخاطب النساء 
ويذبح الربيع ، والأشواق . . 
والضفائر السوداء 
وشرقكم ياسيدى العزيز 
يصنع تاج الشرف الرفيع 
من جماجم النساء . . 
.
.
.
(نزار قبانى)



فراشة

----------


## وجدى محمود

مافيش مشاعر جوه منى ماقولتهاش
والسعاده بعيده عنى
حتى انى ماحلمتهاش

لما جيت احلم لقيت
حلمى يهرب من اديا
راحت الفرحه وجانى
حزن 
نار
دمع وأسيه
لما قولت كلمه واحده
من زمان ماقولتهاش
*بحبك*

تلقائى
شاعـــ الليل الحزين ــــر

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*حبك طير أخضر*

*حُبُّكِ طيرٌ أخضرُ ..* 

*طَيْرٌ غريبٌ أخضرُ ..* 

*يكبرُ يا حبيبتي كما الطيورُ تكبْرُ* 

*ينقُرُ من أصابعي* 

*و من جفوني ينقُرُ* 

*كيف أتى ؟* 

*متى أتى الطيرُ الجميلُ الأخضرُ ؟* 

*لم أفتكرْ بالأمر يا حبيبتي* 

*إنَّ الذي يُحبُّ لا يُفَكِّرُ ...* 

***

*حُبُّكِ طفلٌ أشقرُ* 

*يَكْسِرُ في طريقه ما يكسرُ ..*

*يزورني .. حين السماءُ تُمْطِرُ* 

*يلعبُ في مشاعري و أصبرُ ..* 

*حُبُّكِ طفلٌ مُتْعِبٌ* 

*ينام كلُّ الناس يا حبيبتي و يَسْهَرُ*

*طفلٌ .. على دموعه لا أقدرُ ..* 

*** 

*حُبُّكِ ينمو وحدهُ* 

*كما الحقولُ تُزْهِرُ* 

*كما على أبوابنا ..* 

*ينمو الشقيقُ الأحمرُ* 

*كما على السفوح ينمو اللوزُ و الصنوبرُ*

*كما بقلب الخوخِ يجري السُكَّرُ ..*

*حُبُّكِ .. كالهواء يا حبيبتي ..* 

*يُحيطُ بي* 

*من حيث لا أدري به ، أو أشعُرُ* 

*جزيرةٌ حُبُّكِ .. لا يطالها التخيُّلُ* 

*حلمٌ من الأحلامِ ..* 

*لا يُحْكَى .. و لا يُفَسَّرُ ..* 

*** 

*حُبُّكِ ما يكونُ يا حبيبتي ؟* 

*أزَهْرَةٌ ؟ أم خنجرُ ؟* 

*أم شمعةٌ تضيءُ ..* 

*أم عاصفةٌ تدمِّرُ ؟* 

*أم أنه مشيئةُ الله التي لا تُقْهَرُ* 

*** 

*كلُّ الذي أعرفُ عن مشاعري* 

*أنكِ يا حبيبتي ، حبيبتي ..* 

*و أنَّ من يًُحِبُّ ..* 

*لا يُفَكِّرُ ..*




*نزار قباني*

----------


## فراشة

يا حبيبي أكُـلـَّما

ضمنا للهوى مكان

أَشْعـَلوا النار حولنا

فغدونا لها دخان

قل لمن لام في الهوى

هكذا الحسن قد أمر

إن عشقنا فعذرنا

أن في وجهنا نظر
.
.
.
(بشارة الخورى)


فراشة

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*كتبتُ (أُحبّكِ) فوقَ جدار القَمَرْ*  
*(أُحبّكِ جداً)*  
*كما لا أحبّكِ يوماً بشَرْ*  
*ألمْ تقرأيها؟*  
*بخطّ يدي*  
*فوق سُور القَمَرْ*  
*وفوق كراسي الحديقةِ..*  
*فوقَ جذوع الشَجَرْ*  
*وفوق السنابلِ*  
*فوق الجداولِ*  
*فوقَ الثَمَرْ..*  
*وفوق الكواكب تمسح عنها*  
*غُبارَ السَفَرْ..*  
***  
*حفرتُ (أُحبّكِ) فوق عقيق السَحَرْ* 
*حفرتُ حدودَ السماءِ* 
*حفرتُ القَدَرْ..*  
*ألم تُبْصريها؟*  
*على وَرَقات الزهَرْ*  
*على الجسر، والنهر، والمنحدرْ*  
*على صَدَفاتِ البحار*  
*على قَطَراتِ المطرْ*  
*ألم تَلْمحيها؟*  
*على كلّ غصنٍ*  
*وكل حصاةٍ، وكلّ حجرْ*  
***  
*كتبتُ على دفتر الشمس*  
*أحلى خبرْ..*  
*(أُحبّكِ جداً)* 
*فليتكِ كنتِ قرأتِ الخبرْ*





*نزار قباني*

----------


## سمير الحكمة

17 يقول مـن زمـن النشـأة وانـا  ميـال
فحـاذِ الأرضَ وغيـرك للعُـلا طيـران 
  18 تركنا عمر وخالد وبا بكر وللمثلى مثلـى
بنوا الحضـارة وللمنكـر أنـت سعـدان 
  19 وعدُُ ُ من الحـر ديـن عليـه أن يوفـى
حتى وان كنت بالساحة فرداً بلا  إخـوان 
  20 نسينـا الـدرب فحزنـا للـمـر مــرا
وللباطل قد انسقنـا وهـم فيـه هجـران 
  21 وحين الهم نقترب وحين العمر قـد  فـرَّ
نقول الحكمة للإبن والماضى ضاق حزنان 
  22 فتمسح ذلك الأثر .تـود العمـر عمـران
وحين تقرأ للفذ حسـرة تنـأى سرعـان 
  23 تقول الحكمة تمحى بالماضـى  وسلـوان
فما ينفع الأثـر والقـدوة فيهـا  فسـدان 
  24 فلا تكتـب فـى الدهـر إلا مـا  يُعْلِـى
فما يجديك من البهل وقت الجـدِّ هربـان
الباقى منها معروض فى ( زمن البهل)سمير الحكمة :f2:  :f2:

----------


## فراشة

بايعت أحزاني .. 



و صافحت التشرد و السغب 



غضب يدي .. 



غضب فمي .. 



و دماء أوردتي عصير من غضب ! 



يا قارئي ! 



لا ترج مني الهمس ! 



لا ترج الطرب 



هذا عذابي .. 



ضربة في الرمل طائشة 



و أخرى في السحب ! 



حسبي بأني غاضب 



و النار أولها غضب !

.
.
.
(محمود درويش)



فراشة

----------


## a_leader

من اشعار المتنبى

وَاحَـرّ قَلْبـاهُ مـمّنْ قَلْبُـهُ شَبِـمُ

وَمَنْ بجِسْمـي وَحالي عِنـدَهُ سَقَـمُ

ما لي أُكَتِّمُ حُبًّا قَدْ بَـرَى جَسَـدي

وَتَدّعي حُبّ سَيفِ الدّوْلـةِ الأُمَـمُ

إنْ كَـانَ يَجْمَعُنَـا حُـبٌّ لِغُرّتِـهِ

فَلَيْتَ أنّـا بِقَـدْرِ الحُـبّ نَقْتَسِـمُ

قد زُرْتُهُ وَسُيُـوفُ الهِنْـدِ مُغْمَـدَةٌ

وَقـد نَظَـرْتُ إلَيْـهِ وَالسّيُـوفُ دَمُ

فكـانَ أحْسَـنَ خَلـقِ الله كُلّهِـمِ

وَكانَ أحسنَ ما فِي الأحسَنِ الشّيَـمُ

فَوْتُ العَـدُوّ الـذي يَمّمْتَـهُ ظَفَـرٌ

فِـي طَيّـهِ أسَـفٌ فِي طَيّـهِ نِعَـمُ

قد نابَ عنكَ شديدُ الخوْفِ وَاصْطنعتْ

لَكَ المَهـابَـةُ ما لا تَصْنَـعُ البُهَـمُ

ألزَمْتَ نَفْسَكَ شَيْئـاً لَيـسَ يَلزَمُهـا

أنْ لا يُـوارِيَهُـمْ أرْضٌ وَلا عَـلَـمُ

أكُلّمَا رُمْتَ جَيْشـاً فانْثَنَـى هَرَبـاً

تَصَرّفَـتْ بِـكَ فِي آثَـارِهِ الهِمَـمُ

عَلَيْـكَ هَزْمُهُـمُ فِي كـلّ مُعْتَـرَكٍ

وَمَا عَلَيْـكَ بِهِمْ عَـارٌ إذا انهَزَمُـوا

أمَا تَرَى ظَفَراً حُلْـواً سِـوَى ظَفَـرٍ

تَصافَحَتْ فيهِ بِيضُ الـهِنْدِ وَاللِّمـمُ

يا أعدَلَ النّـاسِ إلاّ فِـي مُعامَلَتـي

فيكَ الخِصامُ وَأنتَ الخصْمُ وَالحكَـمُ

أُعِيذُهـا نَظَـراتٍ مِنْـكَ صادِقَـةً

أن تحسَبَ الشّحمَ فيمن شحمـهُ وَرَمُ

وَمَا انْتِفَـاعُ أخـي الدّنْيَـا بِنَاظِـرِهِ

إذا اسْتَوَتْ عِنْـدَهُ الأنْـوارُ وَالظُّلَـمُ

سَيعْلَمُ الجَمعُ مـمّنْ ضَـمّ مَجلِسُنـا

بأنّني خَيـرُ مَنْ تَسْعَـى بـهِ قَـدَمُ

أنَا الذي نَظَـرَ الأعْمَـى إلى أدَبـي

وَأسْمَعَتْ كَلِماتـي مَنْ بـهِ صَمَـمُ

أنَامُ مِلْءَ جُفُونـي عَـنْ شَوَارِدِهَـا

وَيَسْهَـرُ الخَلْـقُ جَرّاهَـا وَيخْتَصِـمُ

وَجاهِلٍ مَـدّهُ فِي جَهْلِـهِ ضَحِكـي

حَتَّـى أتَتْـه يَـدٌ فَـرّاسَـةٌ وَفَـمُ

إذا رَأيْـتَ نُيُـوبَ اللّيْـثِ بـارِزَةً

فَـلا تَظُـنّـنّ أنّ اللّيْـثَ يَبْتَسِـمُ

وَمُهْجَةٍ مُهْجَتـي من هَمّ صَاحِبـها

أدرَكْتُـهَا بجَـوَادٍ ظَـهْـرُه حَـرَمُ

رِجلاهُ فِي الرّكضِ رِجلٌ وَاليدانِ يَـدٌ

وَفِعْلُـهُ مَا تُريـدُ الكَـفُّ وَالقَـدَمُ

وَمُرْهَفٍ سرْتُ بينَ الجَحْفَلَيـنِ بـهِ

حتَّى ضرَبْتُ وَمَوْجُ المَـوْتِ يَلْتَطِـمُ

ألخَيْـلُ وَاللّيْـلُ وَالبَيْـداءُ تَعرِفُنـي

وَالسّيفُ وَالرّمحُ والقرْطاسُ وَالقَلَـمُ

صَحِبْتُ فِي الفَلَواتِ الوَحشَ منفَـرِداً

حتى تَعَجّبَ منـي القُـورُ وَالأكَـمُ

يَا مَـنْ يَعِـزّ عَلَيْنَـا أنْ نُفَارِقَهُـمْ

وَجدانُنا كُلَّ شـيءٍ بَعدَكـمْ عَـدَمُ

مَا كـانَ أخلَقَنَـا مِنكُـمْ بتَكرِمَـةٍ

لَـوْ أنّ أمْرَكُـمُ مِـن أمرِنَـا أمَـمُ

إنْ كـانَ سَرّكُـمُ ما قالَ حاسِدُنَـا

فَمَـا لجُـرْحٍ إذا أرْضـاكُـمُ ألَـمُ

وَبَيْنَنَـا لَـوْ رَعَيْتُـمْ ذاكَ مَعـرِفَـةٌ

إنّ المَعارِفَ فِي أهْـلِ النُّهَـى ذِمَـمُ

كم تَطْلُبُونَ لَنَـا عَيْبـاً فيُعجِزُكـمْ

وَيَكْـرَهُ الله مـا تَأتُـونَ وَالكَـرَمُ

ما أبعدَ العَيبَ والنّقصانَ منْ شَرَفِـي

أنَـا الثّرَيّـا وَذانِ الشّيـبُ وَالهَـرَمُ

لَيْتَ الغَمَامَ الذي عنـدي صَواعِقُـهُ

يُزيلُهُـنّ إلـى مَـنْ عِنْـدَهُ الدِّيَـمُ

أرَى النّـوَى يَقتَضينـي كلَّ مَرْحَلَـةٍ

لا تَسْتَقِـلّ بِهَـا الوَخّـادَةُ الرُّسُـمُ

لَئِـنْ تَرَكْـنَ ضُمَيـراً عَنْ مَيامِنِنـا

لَيَحْـدُثَـنّ لـمَنْ وَدّعْتُهُـمْ نَـدَمُ

إذا تَرَحّلْـتَ عن قَـوْمٍ وَقَد قَـدَرُوا

أنْ لا تُفـارِقَهُـمْ فالرّاحِلـونَ هُـمُ

شَرُّ البِـلادِ مَكـانٌ لا صَديـقَ بِـهِ

وَشَرُّ ما يَكسِبُ الإنسـانُ ما يَصِـمُ

وَشَـرُّ ما قَنّصَتْـهُ رَاحَتـي قَنَـصٌ

شُهْبُ البُـزاةِ سَـواءٌ فيهِ والرَّخَـمُ

بأيّ لَفْـظٍ تَقُـولُ الشّعْـرَ زِعْنِفَـةٌ

تَجُوزُ عِنـدَكَ لا عُـرْبٌ وَلا عَجَـمُ

هَـذا عِتـابُـكَ إلاّ أنّـهُ مِـقَـةٌ

قـد ضُمّـنَ الـدُّرَّ إلاّ أنّـهُ كَلِـمُ

 :f2:

----------


## a_leader

[poem font="simplified arabic,5,,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
 من اشعار ايليا ابو ماضى


كم تشتكي وتقول انك معدم  والارض ملكك والسما والأنجم 

ولك الحقول وزهرها وأريجها  ونسيمها والبلبل المترنم 

والماء حولك فضة رقراقة  والشمس فوقك عسجد يتضرغم 

والنور يبني في السفوح وفي الذرى دورا مزخرفة وحينا يهدم 

هشت لك الدنيا فمالك واجم  وتبسمت فعلام لا تتبسم 

ان كنت مكتئبا لعز قد مضى  هيهات يرجعه اليك تَنَدُّم 

أو كنت تشفق من حلول مصيبة  هيهات يمنع أن تحل تجهم 

أو كنت جاوزت الشباب فلا تقل  شاخ الزمان فانه لا يهرم 

أُنظر فما زالت تطل من الثرى  صور تكاد لحسنها تتكلم [/poem]

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*أحبيني .. ولا تتساءلي كيفا..* 

*ولا تتلعثمي خجلا* 

*ولا تتساقطي خوفا* 

*أحبيني .. بلا شكوى* 

*أيشكو الغمد .. إذ يستقبل السيفا؟* 

*وكوني البحر والميناء..* 

*كوني الأرض والمنفى* 

*وكوني الصحو والإعصار* 

*كوني اللين والعنفا..* 

*أحبيني .. بألف وألف أسلوب* 

*ولا تتكرري كالصيف..* 

*إني أكره الصيفا..* 

*أحبيني .. وقوليها* 

*لأرفض أن تحبيني بلا صوت* 

*وأرفض أن أواري الحب* 

*في قبر من الصمت* 

*أحبيني .. بعيدا عن بلاد القهر والكبت*

*بعيدا عن مدينتنا التي شبعت من الموت.**.*

*بعيدا عن تعصبها..* 

*بعيدا عن تخشبها..* 

*أحبيني .. بعيدا عن مدينتنا* 

*التي من يوم أن كانت* 

*إليها الحب لا يأتي..* 

*إليها الله .. لا يأتي ..* 








*نزار قباني*

----------


## فراشة

مِنّيَ وَصْلٌ، وَمنكَ هَجْرُ، ....... وَفيّ ذُلٌّ، وَفيكَ كِبْرُ

وَمَا سَوَاءٌ، إذا التَقَيْنَا، ....... سَهْلٌ عَلى خُلّةٍ، وَوَعْرُ

إنّي، وإنْ لمْ أبُحْ بوَجْدِي، ....... أُسِرُّ فيكَ الذي أُسِرُّ

يَا ظَالِماً لي بغَيرِ جُرْمٍ، ....... إلَيْكَ مِنْ ظُلمِكَ المَفَرّ

قَدْ كُنْتُ حُرّاً، وأنتَ عَبْدٌ، ....... فصِرْتُ عَبداً، وأنْتَ حُرّ

بَرّحَ بي حُبُّكَ المُعَنّي، ....... وَغَرّني مِنْكَ ما يَغُرّ

أنْتَ نَعيمي، وأنتَ بُؤسِي، ....... وَقَدْ يَسُوءُ الذي يَسُرّ
.
.
.
(البحترى)



فراشة

----------


## a_leader

شهداؤنا بين المقابر يهمسون.. 

والله إنا قادمون.. 

في الأرض ترتفع الأيادي.. 

تنبُت الأصوات في صمت السكون.. 

والله إنا راجعون.. 

تتساقط الأحجار يرتفع الغبار.. 

تضيء كالشمس العيون.. 

والله إنا راجعون.. 

شهداؤنا خرجوا من الأكفان.. 

وانتفضوا صفوفًا، ثم راحوا يصرخون.. 

عارٌ عليكم أيها المستسلمون.. 

وطنٌ يُباع وأمةٌ تنساق قطعانا.. 

وأنتم نائمون.. 

شهداؤنا فوق المنابر يخطبون.. 

قاموا إلى لبنان صلوا في كنائسها.. 

وزاروا المسجد الأقصى.. 

وطافوا في رحاب القدس.. 

واقتحموا السجون.. 

في كل شبر.. 

من ثرى الوطن المكبل ينبتون.. 

من كل ركن في ربوع الأمة الثكلى.. 

أراهم يخرجونْ.. 

شهداؤنا وسط المجازر يهتفونْ.. 

الله أكبر منك يا زمن الجنونْ.. 

الله أكبر منك يا زمن الجنونْ.. 

الله أكبر منك يا زمن الجنونْ.. 

**** 

شهداؤنا يتقدمونْ.. 

أصواتهم تعلو على أسوار بيروت الحزينة.. 

في الشوارع في المفارق يهدرونْ.. 

إني أراهم في الظلام يُحاربونْ.. 

رغم انكسار الضوء.. 

في الوطن المكبل بالمهانة.. 

والدمامة.. والمجون.. 

والله إنا عائدون.. 

أكفاننا ستضيء يومًا في رحاب القدسِ.. 

سوف تعود تقتحم المعاقل والحصونْ.. 

**** 

شهداؤنا في كل شبر يصرخونْ.. 

يا أيها المتنطعونْ.. 

كيف ارتضيتم أن ينام الذئب.. 

في وسط القطيع وتأمنونْ؟ 

وطن بعرْض الكون يُعرض في المزاد.. 

وطعمة الجرذان.. 

في الوطن الجريح يتاجرون.. 

أحياؤنا الموتى على الشاشات.. 

في صخب النهاية يسكرون.. 

من أجهض الوطن العريق.. 

وكبل الأحلام في كل العيون.. 

يا أيها المتشرذمون.. 

سنخلص الموتى من الأحياء.. 

من سفه الزمان العابث المجنون.. 

والله إنا قادمون.. 

"ولا تحسبن الذين قتلوا في سبيل الله أمواتًا 

بل أحياء عند ربهم يرزقون" 

**** 

شهداؤنا في كل شبر.. 

في البلاد يزمجرونْ.. 

جاءوا صفوفًا يسألونْ.. 

يا أيها الأحياء ماذا تفعلونْ.. 

في كل يوم كالقطيع على المذابح تصلبونْ.. 

تتنازلون على جناح الليل.. 

كالفئران سرًّا للذئاب تهرولونْ.. 

وأمام أمريكا.. 

تُقام صلاتكم فتسبحونْ.. 

وتطوف أعينكم على الدولارِ.. 

فوق ربوعه الخضراء يبكي الساجدونْ.. 

صور على الشاشاتِ.. 

جرذان تصافح بعضها.. 

والناس من ألم الفجيعة يضحكونْ.. 

في صورتين تُباع أوطان، وتسقط أمةٌ.. 

ورؤوسكم تحت النعالِ.. وتركعونْ.. 

في صورتين.. 

تُسلَّم القدس العريقة للذئاب.. 

ويسكر المتآمرون.. 

**** 

شهداؤنا في كل شبر يصرخونْ.. 

بيروت تسبح في الدماء وفوقها 

الطاغوت يهدر في جنونْ.. 

بيروت تسألكم أليس لعرضها 

حق عليكم؟ أين فر الرافضونْ؟ 

وأين غاب البائعونْ؟ 

وأين راح.. الهاربونْ؟ 

الصامتون.. الغافلون.. الكاذبونْ.. 

صمتوا جميعًا.. 

والرصاص الآن يخترق العيونْ.. 

وإذا سألت سمعتَهم يتصايحونْ.. 

هذا الزمان زمانهم.. 

في كل شيء في الورى يتحكمونْ.. 

**** 

لا تسرعوا في موكب البيع الرخيص فإنكم 

في كل شيء خاسرونْ.. 

لن يترك الطوفان شيئًا كلكمْ 

في اليم يومًا غارقون.. 

تجرون خلف الموتِ 

والنخَّاس يجري خلفكم.. 

وغدًا بأسواق النخاسة تُعرضونْ.. 

لن يرحم التاريخ يومًا.. 

من يفرِّط أو يخونْ.. 

كهاننا يترنحونْ.. 

فوق الكراسي هائمونْ.. 

في نشوة السلطان والطغيانِ.. 

راحوا يسكرونْ.. 

وشعوبنا ارتاحت ونامتْ.. 

في غيابات السجونْ.. 

نام الجميع وكلهم يتثاءبونْ.. 

فمتى يفيق النائمونْ؟ 

متى يفيق النائمون؟.

فاروق جويدة

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*يا من تفتَّح كالرَّبيع لناظري **** *أضرمتَ ما بين الجوانح نارا*  
*أسكرتَ روحي بالسَّنا فذهلتُ عن **** *نفسي، وخلتُ العالمين سكارى* 
*وسهوتُ عن زمني فلستُ بمثبتٍ **** *أسكرتُ ليلاً أم سكرتُ نهارا*  
*رمتُ الكلامَ، فحار في شفتي كما **** *تاه الجمالُ بناظريك وحارا*  
*ماذا أقول وكلُّ لفظٍ شاردٌ **** *عيناك أعظم أن تطيق حوارا*  
*عيناك أقوى بالحياة وفيضِها **** *زخراً وأعمق في الحياةِ قرارا*  


******* *******  
*رفقاً بحبَّاتِ القلوبِ تسومُها **** *سوءَ العذابِ وما جنت أوزارا*  
*ألأنَّها تهفو لحسنك كلَّما **** *لمحته أو هجست به تذكارا*  
*يا لائمَ الأوتار في إرنانها **** *مهلاً، بنانُك تضربُ الأوتارا*  
*يا طاوي الأقدار تحت جفونه **** *حتَّى لنخشاهُنَّ لا الأقدارا*  
*لمَّا أبيتَ على مشاعرنا الهوى **** *هلاَّ مسختَ قلوبَنا أحجارا* 






*علي أحمد باكثير*

----------


## فراشة

رُدّي، على المُشتاقِ، بَعضَ رُقادِهِ، ....... أوْ فاشرِكيهِ في اتّصَالِ سُهَادِهِ

أسْهَرْتِهِ، حَتّى إذا هَجَرَ الكَرَى، ....... خَلّيْتِ عَنهُ، وَنُمْتِ عَن إسعَادِهِ

وقَسَا فُؤَادُكِ أنْ يَلينَ لِلَوْعَةٍ، بَاتَتْ تَقَلْقَلُ في صَمِيمِ فؤَادِهِ

وَلَقَدْ عَزَزْتِ، فَهَانَ قَلْبي للهَوَى، ....... وَجَنَبْتِهِ، فرَأيتِ ذُلَّ قِيَادِهِ

مَنْ مُنْصِفي مِنْ ظَالِمٍ مَلّكْتُهُ ....... وُدّي، وَلَم أمْلِكْ عَزِيزَ وَدادِهِ

إنْ كُنتُ أمْلِكُ غَيرَ سَالِفِ وُدّهِ، ....... فَبُليتُ، بَعدَ صُدُودِهِ، بِبِعَادِهِ
.
.
.
(البحترى)



فراشة

----------


## a_leader

علموه كيف يجفو فجفا   
 ظالم لاقيت منه ما كفى

مسرف في هجره ما ينتهي 
 أتراهم علموه السرفا؟

جعلوا ذنبي لديه سهري 
 ليت بدري إذا درى الذنب عفا

عرف الناس حقوقي عنده
و غريمي ما درى ما عرفا

صح لي في العمر منه موعد 
  ثم ما صدقت حتى أخلفا

و يرى لي الصبر قلب ما درى
أن ما كلفني ما كلفا

مستهام في هواه مدنف
يترضى مستهامُ مدنفاً

يا خليلي صفا لي حيلةً 
 و أرى الحيلة أن لا تصفا

أنا لو ناديته في ذلة 
 هي ذي روحي فخذها ما احتفى

احمد شوقى

----------


## mamedo

وما كنت ممن يدخل العشق قلبه --- ولكن من يبصر جفونك يعشق

----------


## فراشة

أخىmamedo



اهلا  بك فى المنتدى
يسعدنى ان اول مشاركة لك تكون فى موضوعنا
اتمنى عودتك دائما لتثرى معنا الموضوع بأبيات من الشعر العربى
فمرحبا بك دائما



إذا زادت المفردات عن الألف ، جفت عروق 
الكلام 
وشاع فساد البلاغة .. وانتشر الشعر بين 
العوام ، 
وصار على كل مفردة أن تقول وتخفى 
ما حولها من غمام 
فأن تمدح الورد معناه ، أنك تهجو الظلام 
وأن تتذكر برق السيوف القديمة معناه : أنك 
تهجو السلام 
وأن تذكر الياسمين وحيدًا ،وتضحك ، معناه : 
أنك تهجو النظام 
ولا تستطيع الحكومة شنق المجاز ونفى 
الأسى عن هديل الحمام .. . 
وبين الطباق وبين الجناس تقول القصيدة ما 
بيننا من حطام 
وتنشئ عالمها المستقل وتهرب من شرطتي 
في الزحام 
وتخلق واقعها فوق واقعنا ، أو تجردنا من 
سياج المنام 
فيصبح حلم الجماهير فوضى ، ولا نستطيع 
التدخل بين النيام 
أنا سيد الحلم ! لا تجلسوا حول قصري 
بغير الطعام 
و لا تأذنوا للفراشات بالطيران الإباحي في 
لغة من رخام .. 
.. فمن لغتي تأخذون ملامح أحلامكم مرة 
كل عام . 
.. ومن لغتي تعرفون الحقيقة في لفظتين : 
حلال ، حرام 
فلا تبحثوا في القواميس عن لغةٍ لا تليق 
بهذا المقام ، 
.
.
.
(محمود درويش)



فراشة

----------


## a_leader

كم مر بي فيك عيش لست أذكره ومر بي فيك عيش لست أنساه 
ودعت فيك بقايا ما علقت‏ به من الشباب وما ودعت ذكراه 
أهفو إليه على ما أقرحت كبدي من التباريج أولاه وأخراه 
لبسته ودموع العين طيعة والنفس جياشة والقلب أواه 
فكان عوني على وجد أكابده ومر عيش على العلات ألقاه 
إن خان ودي صديق كنت أصحبه أو خان عهدي حبيب كنت أهواه 
قد أرخص الدمع ينبوع الغناء به وا لهفتي ونضوب الشيب أغلاه 
كم روح الدمع عن قلبي وكم غسلت منه السوابق حزنا في حناياه 
قالوا تحررت من قيد الملاح فعش حرا ففي الأسر ذلّ كنت تأباه 
فقلت‏ يا ليته دامت صرامته ما كان أرفقه عندي وأحناه 
بدلت منه بقيد لست أفلته وكيف أفلت قيدا صاغه الله 
أسرى الصبابة أحياء وإن جهدوا أما المشيب ففي الأموات أسراه 


حافظ ابراهيم

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*رائعـةٌ كُلُّ فعـالِ الغربِ والأذنابِ*

*أمّـا أنا، فإنّني* 

*مادامَ للحُريّـةِ انتسابي* 

*فكُلُّ ما أفعَلُـهُ* 

*نـوعٌ مِـنَ الإرهـابِ !* 

*هُـمْ خَرّبـوا لي عالَمـي* 

*فليحصـدوا ما زَرَعـوا* 

*إنْ أثمَـرَتْ فـوقَ فَمـي* 

*وفي كُريّـاتِ دمـي* 

*عَـولَمـةُ الخَـرابِ* 

*هـا أ نـا ذا أقولُهـا .* 

*أكتُبُهـا .. أرسُمُهـا ..* 

*أَطبعُهـا على جبينِ الغـرْبِ* 

*بالقُبقـابِ :* 

*نَعَـمْ .. أنا إرهابـي !* 

*زلزَلـةُ الأرضِ لهـا أسبابُها* 

*إنْ تُدرِكوهـا تُدرِكـوا أسبابي .*

*لـنْ أحمِـلَ الأقـلامَ* 

*بلْ مخالِبـي !* 

*لَنْ أشحَـذَ الأفكـارَ* 

*بـلْ أنيابـي !* 

*وَلـنْ أعـودَ طيّباً* 

*حـتّى أرى* 

*شـريعـةَ الغابِ بِكُلِّ أهلِها* 

*عائـدةً للغاب.* 







_أحمد مطر_

----------


## a_leader

إِنِّي أَقَمْتُ عَلَى التَّعِلَّةِ بالمُنَى 


في غُرْبَةٍ قَالُوا : تَكُونُ دَوَائي 


إِنْ يَشْفِ هَذَا الجسْمَ طِيبُ هَوَائِهَا


أَيُلَطِّفُ النِّيرَانَ طِيبُ هَوَاءِ ؟ 


عَبَثٌ طَوَافِي في البلاَدِ ، وَعِلَّةٌ 

في عِلَّةٍ مَنْفَايَ لاسْتِشْفَاءِ 

مُتَفَرِّدٌ بصَبَابَتي ، مُتَفَرِّدٌ 


بكَآبَتي ، مُتَفَرِّدٌ بعَنَائِي 

شَاكٍ إِلَى البَحْرِ اضْطِرَابَ خَوَاطِرِي 

فَيُجيبُني برِيَاحِهِ الهَوْجَاءِ 

ثَاوٍ عَلَى صَخْرٍ أَصَمََّ ، وَلَيْتَ لي 

قَلْبَاً كَهَذِي الصَّخْرَةِ الصَّمَّاءِ ! 

يَنْتَابُهَا مَوْجٌ كَمَوْجِ مَكَارِهِي ، 

وَيَفتُّهَا كَالسُّقْمِ في أَعْضَائي 

وَالبَحْرُ خَفَّاقُ الجَوَانِبِ ضَائِقٌ 

كَمَدَاً كَصَدْرِي سَاعَةَ الإمْسَاءِ 

تَغْشَى البَرِيَّةَ كُدْرَةٌ ، وَكَأَنَّهَا 

صَعِدَتْ إلَى عَيْنَيَّ مِنْ أَحْشَائي 

وَالأُفْقُ مُعْتَكِرٌ قَرِيحٌ جَفْنُهُ ، 

يُغْضِي عَلَى الغَمَرَاتِ وَالأَقْذَاءِ 

يَا لَلْغُرُوبِ وَمَا بهِ مِنْ عِبْرَةٍ 

لِلْمُسْتَهَامِ ! وَعِبْرَةٍ لِلرَّائي ! 

أَوَلَيْسَ نَزْعَاً لِلنَّهَارِ ، وَصَرْعَةً 

لِلشَّمْسِ بَيْنَ مَآتِمِ الأَضْوَاءِ ؟ 

أَوَلَيْسَ طَمْسَاً لِلْيَقِينِ ، وَمَبْعَثَاً 

لِلشَّكِّ بَيْنَ غَلائِلِ الظّلْمَاءِ ؟ 

أَوَلَيْسَ مَحْوَاً لِلوُجُودِ إلَى مَدَىً ، 

وَإِبَادَةً لِمَعَالِمِ الأَشْيَاءِ ؟ 

حَتَّى يَكُونَ النُّورُ تَجْدِيدَاً لَهَا ، 

وَيَكُونَ شِبْهَ البَعْثِ عَوْدُ ذُكَاءِ 

*** 

وَلَقَدْ ذَكَرْتُكِ وَالنَّهَارُ مُوَدِّعٌ ، 

وَالقَلْبُ بَيْنَ مَهَابَةٍ وَرَجَاءِ 

وَخَوَاطِرِي تَبْدُو تُجَاهَ نَوَاظِرِي 

كَلْمَى كَدَامِيَةِ السَّحَابِ إزَائي 

وَالدَّمْعُ مِنْ جَفْني يَسِيلُ مُشَعْشَعَاً 

بسَنَى الشُّعَاعِ الغَارِبِ المُتَرَائي 

وَالشَّمْسُ في شَفَقٍ يَسِيلُ نُضَارُهُ 

فَوْقَ العَقِيقِ عَلَى ذُرَىً سَوْدَاءِ 

مَرَّتْ خِلاَلَ غَمَامَتَيْنِ تَحَدُّرَاً ، 

وَتَقَطَّرَتْ كَالدَّمْعَةِ الحَمْرَاءِ 

فَكَأَنَّ آخِرُ دَمْعَةٍ لِلْكَوْن ِ قَدْ 

مُزِجَتْ بآخِرِ أَدْمُعِي لرِثَائي 

وَكَأَنَّني آنَسْتُ يَوْمِي زَائِلاً ، 

فَرَأَيْتُ في المِرْآةِ كَيْفَ مَسَائى



خليل مطران

----------


## فراشة

لا تقلْ لي ذاك نجمٌ قد خبا        
        يا فؤادي كلُّ شيءٍ ذهبا 
هذه الأنوارُ ما أضيعها        
        صِرْن في جنبي جراحاً وظبى 
***        *** 
فإذا حبُّكِ يطغى مُزبداً        
        كدفوق السيل طُغيان الجنونْ 
ما على الهجر معينٌُ أبداً        
        وعلى النسيان لا شيء يُعينْ 
ذلك الحب الذي فُزت بهِ        
        لا أُبالي فيه ألوان الملامَهْ 
إنه مزَّق قلبي قسوةً        
        وسقاني المرَّ من كاس الندامَهْ 
.
.
.
(إبراهيم ناجى) 



فراشة

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*صرخ السلطان:* 

*- جاءت لبلادي أخبارٌ* 

*عن شعرٍ أنشد بمكانٍ* 

*لا يصلح بين الأشعار* 

*عن قلمٍ يرفض سلطاني* 

*يتكلم باسم الأحرار* 

*و يثور بوجه الإعصار..* 

*- لم يفعل قلمي!! لم يفعلْ!* 

*- قل ماذا كنتَ تقول و تعملْ؟* 

*- كنتُ أغنّي للحرية.. للمستقبل* 

*- آلحرية في عهدي؟* 

*- كلا مولاي!!* 

*الحرية لا تعني* 

*أن تسلب أنفاسي منّي* 

*أن تحكم عقلي و خيالي* 

*باسم الإيمان* 

*الحرية لا تعني* 

*جلاّدًا يرأسُ محكمةً* 

*أو سيفًا يمخُرُ أوصالي* 

*و سجونًا في كل مكان!* 

*الحرية مِلْكُ يميني* 

*لا مَلِكًا منّي ينزعها* 

*أو مُلْكًا عنها يغريني* 

*كلاّ مولاي..* 

*- قل من عَلَّمَكُمْ هذا المعنى؟!!* 

*- كل قواميس الإنسان* 

*فالحرية لفظٌ تعرفُهُ كُلُّ الأديان* 

*- فلْيُحْرَقْ ذاك القاموس* 

*و لْتُمْحى كُلُّ الأديان* 

*من علمكم هذا المعنى؟!* 

*- علمني شعري..* 

*و قيود الظلم تحاصرني* 

*و سجون القمع تطاردني* 

*و سيوف القهر تعاورني في كل مكان!*

*علمني شعري أن أصرخ* 

*لا أخشى جور السلطان* 









_مروة دياب_

----------


## فراشة

مرَّتْ سنونُ بالسعودِ وبالهنا

فكأنَّها مِن قِصْرها أيَّامُ

ثم انْثنتْ أيامُ هجرٍ بعدَها

فكأنها من طولها أعوامُ

ثم انقضتْ تلك السنونُ وأهلُها

فكأنَّها وكأنهمْ أحلامُ
.
.
.
(أبو تمام)
 

فراشة

----------


## a_leader

قالتِ: الشَّيْبُ بَدا، قلتُ: أجَلْ، 
سَبَقَ الوَقْتُ ضِرَاراً، وَعجِلْ
وَمَعَ الشّيبِ، عَلَى عِلاّتِهِ، 
مُهْلَةٌ للّهْوِ حِيناً، وَالغَزَلْ
خُيّلَتْ أنّ التّصَابي خَرَقٌ، 
بَعدَ خَمسينَ، وَمَنْ يَسمعْ يَخَلْ
أتُرَى حُبّي لِسُعْدَى قاتِلي، 
وَإذا ما أفْرَطَ الحُبُّ قَتَلْ
خَطَرَتْ في النّوْمِ، منها خطرَةٌ، 
خَطْرَةَ البَرْقِ بَدا ثمّ اضْمحلّ
أيُّ زَوْرٍ لكِ، لوْ قَصْداً سَرَى، 
وَمُلِمٍ مِنْكِ، لَوْ حقّاً فَعَلْ
يَتَرَاءَى، والكَرَى في مُقلَتي، 
فإذا فارَقَها النّوْمُ بَطَلْ
قَمَرٌ أتْبَعْتُهُ، مِنْ كَلَفٍ، 
نَظَرَ الصَّبِّ بِهِ، حتّى أفَلْ
أوْجَلَتْني، بَعْدَ أمنٍ، غِرّتي، 
واغترَارُ الأمنِ يَستَدعي الوَجلْ
لمْ أُوَهَّمْ نِعْمَتي تَغْدُرُ بي 
غِدْرَةَ الظّلّ سَجا، ثمّ انتَقَلْ
زَمَنٌ تَلْعَبُ بي أحْداثُهُ، 
لَعِبَ النَّكْبَاءِ بالرّمْحِ الخَطِلْ
وأرَى العُدْمَ، فَلاَ تَحْفِلْ بِهِ، 
عَقْبَةً تُقْضَى، وَكَلماً يَندمِلْ
أكبَرَتْ نَفسِي، وَكُرْهاً أكبرَتْ، 
أنْ تُلَقّى النَّيْلَ من كفّ الأشَلّ
وَمِنَ المَعْرُوفِ مُرٌّ مَقِرٌ، 
يَلْفِظُ الطّاعِمُ مِنْهُ ما أكَلْ
نَطلُبُ الأكثرَ في الدّنيا، وَقَدْ 
نَبْلُغُ الحَاجَةَ فيها بالأقَلّ
وإذا الحُرُّ رأى إعْرَاضَةً 
من صَديقٍ، صَدّ عَنهُ، ورََحَلْ
وَأقَلُّ المَكْثِ في الدّارِ، فمَنْ 
أمِنَ التّثْقيلَ بالمَكْثِ ثَقُلْ
أخلَقَ النّاسُ الأخيرُونَ، كأنْ 
لمْ يُنَبَّوْا جِدّةَ النّاسِ الأُوَلْ
وَلَقَدْ يَكثُرُ، مِنْ إعْوَازِهِ، 
رَجُلٌ تَرْضَاهُ مِنْ ألْفِ رَجُلْ
كُلّما أغرَقْتُ في مَدْحِهِمُ، 
أغرَقوا في المَنعِ منهمْ، والبَخَلْ
وَمِنَ الحَسرَةِ وَالخُسْرَانِ أنْ 
يَحبِطَ الأجرُ على طولِ العَمَلْ
أنَا، مِنْ تَلْفيقِ ما مَزّقَهُ 
مُرْتَجُوهُمْ، في عَنَاءٍ وَشَغَلْ
أصِلُ النَّزْرَ إلى النّزْرِ، وَقَدْ 
يَبْلُغُ الحبلُ، إذا الحبلُ وُصِلْ
مِنْ لَفَا هَذا إلى مَخْسُوسِ ذا، 
وَمِنَ الذَّوْدِ إلى الذَّوْدِ إبِلْ
أتَصَدّى للتّفَارِيقِ، وَلَوْ 
أُبْتُ قَوْمي لَتَصَدّتْ لي الجُمُلْ
كَبَني مَخْلَدٍ الغُرّ الأُولى، 
رَدَّ مَعرُوفُهُمُ النّاسَ خَوَلْ
أوْ أبي جَعْفَرٍ الطّائيّ، إذْ 
يَتَمَادَى مُعْطِياً حَتّى يُمَلّ
وَادِعٌ يَلْعَبُ بالدّهْرِ، إذا 
جَدّ في أُكْرُومَةٍ، قلتَ: هَزَلْ
أيِّدُ الأعْبَاءِ، لَوْ حَمّلَه 
سَائِلُو القَوْمِ ثَبيراً لحَمَلْ
ذَلّلَ الحِلْمُ لَنَا جانِبَه، 
وإذا عَزّ كَرِيمُ القَومْ ذَلّ
يَتَفَادَى مِنْ نَدَاهُ تَالِدٌ، 
لَوْ تَرَقّى في الثُّرَيّا مَا وَألْ
نَحْنُ مِنْ تَقرِيظِهِ في خِطَبٍ 
ما تَقَضّى، وَثَنَاءٍ ما يُخِلّ
إنْ صَمَتنا لمْ يَدَعْنَا جُودُهُ، 
وإذا لمْ يَحسُنِ الصّمتُ، فقُلْ
تَنْتَهي مأثَرَةُ الدّهْرِ إلى 
جَبَلٍ، وُسِّطَ في طَيّ الجَبَلْ
حَزَبَ الإخْوَةُ مِنْهُمْ بِعُلا، 
نَافَسَتْ نَبْهَانُ فيهِنّ ثُعَلْ
رَابىءٌ يَرْتَقِبُ العَلْيَا، مَتَى 
أمكَنَتْه فرْصَةُ المَجدِ اهتَبَلْ
ساحةٌ، إنْ يَعْتَمِدْها يَعترِفْ 
ناشِدُ السُّؤدَدِ فيها ما أضَلّ
سُبُلُ الآفَاقِ تَنْحُو نَحوَها، 
باختِلافٍ من مَسافاتِ السُّبُلْ
حَيْثُ لا تَبلَى المَعاذِيرُ، وَلا 
يَطأُ اليأسُ على عُقْبِ الأمَلْ
وأرَى الجُودَ نَشَاطاً يَعترِي 
سادَةَ الأقْوَامِ، وَالبُخلَ كَسَلْ 

البحترى

----------


## فراشة

ما الذي نصنعُ بالعيش إذا ما صحا القلبُ غريباً وغفا؟ 

عندما تُقفِرُ دارٌ من رفاقٍ وتحسُّ السمَّ في كاسٍ وساقِ

عندما تُمسي بظلٍّ عالقاً وبخيط الوهمِ مشدودَ الوثاقِ  
*** ***  
أدَّعي أني مقيم وغداً ركبي المضني إلى الصحراء سائرْ 

كذَبَتْ كفٌّ على أطرافها رِعشةُ البعدِ وإحساسُ المسافرْ!

يا دياراً يومها من سُحُبٍ وغيوم وضباب أُفق غدْ

ضاع عمرٌ وحصاد وغدا من هشيم كل ما كنت أعِدْ! 

قُم بنا والكون جهم كالدجى نتلمَّسْ من جحيمٍ مخرجا 

لا تُدِرْ رأياً به أضْيَع مَن في لظاهُ مستعينٌ بالحِجا  
.
.
.
(إبراهيم ناجى)


فراشة

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*بين عينيك موعدي* 

*وأنا كل صباح اتلقى نبرة اللحن المندي*

*ساكبا في قاع أيامي ربيعا واشتياقا ليس يهدا* 

*ليس يرتاح ....*

*سوى أن عانق العمر وضما* 

*ليس يرتاح....*

*سوى أن اشبع الأيام تقبيلا ولثما* 

*وتهادى كاخضرار الفجر ,* 

*مزهز الأسارير* 

*طليق الوجه ,*

*مضموما إلى الوجه المفدى* 

*لمسة ,*

*وانطلقت منك يد* 

*تعزف انغاما....* 

*وتهتز رياحين ووردا* 

*مسحة جبهة ايامي ,*

*ومحت عنها عناءا وتهاويل وكدا* 

*واستقرت في يدي لحظة صدق,*

*خاشع الخفقة* 

*ينساب وعودا* 

*ذقتها وعدا فوعدا* 

*ذقتها يامسكري ....*

*شهدا .....فشهدا* 









*فاروق شوشة*

----------


## فراشة

كـن بلسمـاً إن صـار دهـرك أرقمـا ... وحــلاوة إن صــار غـيــرك علـقـمـا


إن الحـيـاة حـبـتـك كـــلَّ كـنـوزهـا ... لا تبخلنَّ على الحياة ببعـض مـا ..


أحسـنْ وإن لـم تجـزَ حتـى بالثـنـا ... أيَّ الجزاء الغيثُ يبغي إن همى ؟


مَــنْ ذا يكـافـئُ زهــرةً فـواحــةً ؟ ... أو مــن يثـيـبُ البلـبـل المترنـمـا ؟


عُـدَّ الكـرامَ المحسنـيـن وقِسـهـمُ ... بهـمـا تـجـد هـذيـن منـهـم أكـرمـا


ياصـاحِ خُـذ عـلـم المحـبـة عنهـمـا ... إنــي وجــدتُ الـحـبَّ علـمـا قيـمـا


لو لم تَفُـحْ هـذي ، وهـذا مـا شـدا ... ، عاشـتْ مذممـةً وعـاش مذمـمـا


فاعمل لإسعاد السِّـوى وهنائهـم ... إن شئت تسعد في الحياة وتنعما


أيقـظ شـعـورك بالمحـبـة إن غـفـا ... لولا الشعور الناس كانوا كالدمـى
.
.
.
(إليا أبو ماضى)



فراشة

----------


## وجدى محمود

متى تأتين


وحدى أنتظرك خلف الباب
يعانقنى شوق .. و حنين ..
والناس أمامى أسراب
ألوان ترحل فى عينى
ووجوه تخبو .. ثم تبين
والحلم الصامت فى قلبى
يبدو مهموما كالايام
يطارده يأس .. و أنين
حلمى يترنح فى الأعماق
بلا هدف .. واللحن حزين
أقدام الناس على رأسى
فوق الطرقات .. على وجهى
والضوء ضنين ..
تبدو عيناك على الجدران
شعاعا يهرب من عينى
ويعود و يسكن فى قلبى مثل السكين
أنتظر مجيئك .. لا تأتين

عينى تتأرجح خلف الباب
فلم تسمع ما كنت أقول ..
أصوات الناس على رأسى
أقدام خيول ..
و رنين الضحكات السكرى
أصداء طبول ..
و سواد الليل على وجهى
صمت و ذهول ..
و أقول لنفسى
لو جاءت ... !
فيطل اليأس ويصفعنى
تنزف من قلبى أشياء
دمع .. و دماء .. و حنين
و بقايا حلم .. مقتول

ما كنت أظن بأن العهد
سراب يضحك فى قلبين
ما كنت أظن بأن الفرحة كالأيام
اذا خانت ..
ينطفىء الضوء على العينين ..
أنتظر مجيئك يشطرنى قلبى نصفين ..
نصف ينتظرك خلف الباب
و اخر يدمى فى الجفنين ..
حاولت كثيرا أن أجرى ..
أن أهرب منك .. فألقانى
قلبا يتشظى فى جسدين ..


فاروق جويده

----------


## ROOS

*( غـروب حلـم )


تأمّل شروق شمس الأماني ، فاستلّ 
منها خيطاً لينسجَ منه ما منعته
السحب السوداء .

كان كلّما حاكَ بهذه الخيوط حلمه
خُيّل إلى عينيه منظر الشمس الغاربة 
وعندما انتهى من الحياكة ، غسلت 
قطراتٌ بيضاء هذه الخيوط 
لتعود من جديد 
صورة الشمس الغاربة .*

----------


## a_leader

تذللت في الأوطان حين سبيتني 
 وبت بأوجاع الهوى أتعـــــذب

لو كان لي قلبان لعشت بواحــــد 
وتركت قلبا في هواك يتعذب 

لاكـــن لي قلبا تملـــــكه الهــوى 
 فلا العيش يهنولي ولا الموت أقرب

كعصفورة في كف طـفل يضمها 
 تذوق أنواع الموت والطفل يلعب

لا الطـفل ذو قـلب يحن لما بها 
 ولا الطير ذو ريش يطير فيذهب

أحقا تسميت بالجنون من ألم الهوى 
 وصارت بيا الأمثال في الحي تضرب

عنترة بن شداد

----------


## فراشة

أَمــيـرَتـي لا تَــغـفِـري ذَنــبــي
                            فَــــإِنَّ ذَنــبــي شِــــدَّةُ iiالــحُـبِّ

يــا لَـيـتَني كُـنـتُ أَنــا iiالـمُبتَلى
                           مِــنــكِ بِــأَدنــى ذَلِـــكَ الــذَنـبِ

حَــدَّثـتُ قَـلـبـي كــاذِبـاً عَـنـكُـمُ
                            حَـتّى اِسـتَحَت عَينَيَ مِن iiقَلبي

إِن كـانَ يُـرضيكُم عَذابي iiوَأَن
                            أَمـــوتَ بِـالـحَـسرَةِ iiوَالــكَـربِ

فَـالـسَمعُ وَالـطاعةُ مِـنّي iiلَـكُم
                           حَسبي بِما تَرضَونَ لي حَسبي.
.
.
(العباس ابن الأحنف)



فراشة

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

_حواء العظيمة_ 






*أنت السعادة و الكآبة* 


*و الوجد حبك و الصبابة* 

*أنت الحياة تفيض بالخصب*

*المعطر كالسحابة* 

*منك الوجود يعب* 

*فرحته و يستدني شبابه* 

*و على عيونك تنثر*

*الأحلام أنجمها المذابة* 

*و على شفاهك يكشف الفج**ر*

*الجميل لنا نقابه* 


** * ** 


*أوحيت للشعراء ما كتبوا* 

*فخلدت الكتابة* 

*و همست للخطباء فارتجلوا*

*البديع من الخطابة* 

*و خطرت في التاريخ طيفا*

*تعشق الرؤيا انسكابه* 




*غازي القصيبي*

----------


## فراشة

كنتِ فى برج من النور على

قمة شاهقة تغزو السحابا

وأنا منك فراش ذائب

فى لجين من رقيق الضوء ذابا

فَِرحُ بالنور والنار معاً

طار للقمة محموما وآبا

آب من رحلته محترقاً

وهو لا يـألوكَ حباَ وعتابا !
.
.
.
(إبراهيم ناجى


فراشة

----------


## a_leader

و جنى  ورد فوق خد مشرق
ريان يفضح لونه التفاحا

اهدى الى النسرين طيب نسيمه
و أعار حمرة وجنتيه الراحا

من صح من مرض الجفون فإننى
بت السقيم و بتن هن صحاحا


ابراهيم بن العباس

----------


## فراشة

الى متى اعتكف؟ 
عنها ..ولا اعترف 
اضلل الناس 
ولونى باهت منخطف 
وجبهتى مثلوجة 
ومفصلى مرتجف

أيجحد الصدر الذى 
ينبع منه الصدف 
وهذه الغمازه الصغرى 
وهذا الترف 
تقول لى:قل لى.. 
فأرتد ولا اعترف 
وأرسم الكلمه فى الظن 
فيأبى الصلف. 
وأذبح الحرف على 
ثغرى فلا ينحرف 
يأسرها .. ماذا يهم الناس 
لو هم عرفوا.. 
لا..لن اروى كلمة عنها 
فحبى شرف .. 
لو تمنعون النور عن 
عينى..لا اعترف
لو تمنعون النور عن عينى..
لا .. ولن اعترف …
لن اروى كلمة عنها …
لأنى أحبها ….
من أعماق قلبى
لها… ولها فقط
اعترف
فحبى شرف
.
..
(نزار قبانى)



فراشة

----------


## mkaseem

*أكبر من الكلمات 
سيّدتي ! عندي في الدفترْ 

ترقصُ آلافُ الكلماتِ

واحدةٌ في ثوبٍ أصفَرْ 

واحدةٌ في ثوبٍ أحمَرْ 

يحرقُ أطرافَ الصفحاتِ 

أنا لستُ وحيداً في الدنيا 

عائلتي .. حُزْمةُ أبياتِ

أنا شاعرُ حُبٍّ جَوَّالٌ 

تعرفُهُ كلُّ الشُرُفاتِ 

تعرفهُ كلُّ الحُلْوَاتِ 

عندي للحبِّ تعابيرٌ 

ما مرَّتْ في بال دواةِ

الشمسُ فتحتُ نوافذَها 

و تركتُ هنالكَ مرساتي 

و قطعتُ بحاراً .. و بحاراً 

أنبشُ أعماقَ الموجاتِ 

أبحثُ في جوف الصَدَفاتِ 

عن حرفٍ كالقمر الأخضرْ 

أهديهِ لعينيْ مولاتي 

* * * 

سيِّدتي ! في هذا الدفترْ 

تجدينَ ألوفَ الكلماتِ

الأبيضَ منها و .. و الأحمَرْ 

الأزرقَ منها و .. و الأصفَرْ 

لكنَّكِ .. يا قمري الأخضَرْ 

أحلى من كلِّ الكلماتِ 

أكبرُ من كُلِّ الكلماتِ ..

نذار قبانى*

----------


## فراشة

أخى الكريم
mkaseem
أهلا بك عضوا جديدا فى المنتدى
وأهلا بتواجدك معنا فى الموضوع بأبيات نزار قبانى الرائعة
نتمنى عودتك لتثرى معنا الموضوع
تقبل تحياتى



سمـراءُ رقّـي للعليـل الباكـي وترفقـي بفتـىً منـاهُ رضـاكِ

ما نـامَ منـذُ رآكِ ليلـةَ عيـدِهِ وسقَتْهُ منْ نبعِ الهـوى عينـاكِ 

أضنـاهُ وجـدٌ دائـمٌ وصبـابـةٌ وتسـهّـدٌ وتـرسّـمٌ لخُـطـاكِ

أتخادعيـنه وتخلفيـنَ ميعاده وتعذبـيـنَ مدلّـهـاً بـهـواكِ 

وهو الذي باتَ اللّيالـي ساهـراً يَرْعـى النجـومَ لعلّـهُ يلـقـاكِ 
.
.
.
(للشاعر السعودى يحيى توفيق حسن)



فراشة

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*كان حلما يا فؤادي حبها* 

*وخيالا ما ألاقي من هواها*

*قبل هذا الشوق والوجد الذي*

*تركته في فؤادي مقلتاها* 

*فإذا بي ولقاها غايتي* 

*أجد الحب صحيح من سواها*

*خدعتني بالمنى معسولة* 

*فمضت كالريح يا قلبي مناها*

*ذكريات الأمس ما أعذبها!*

*ليتها ظلت كما كنت أراها!*

*جنة ذات زهور غضة* 

*عبقت طيبا كما لذ جناها* 

*يسعد القلب إذا مرت به* 

*ساعة الذكرى وأيام صفاها* 

*فيغني طاردا لوعته* 

*مبعدا عن نفسه كل سجاها*










*الأمير عبد الله الفيصل*

----------


## فراشة

بعد ساعات ستنشل ذراعي 

ويد من خلف باب سجن تومي 

بالوداع 

ويد صفراء كالبهتان تسعى لانتزاعي 

غير أني 

سوف أبقى 

صرخة الانسان في كل مكان 

وسأبقى 

صورة في كل عينين 

وفي كل جنان 

وسأبقى 

فكرة تزحف في الصمت 

ومن موتي 

سيبقى 

للغد الطالع 

للفجر 

ذراع وذراع وذراع 

وسينساب شراع وشراع وشراع
.
.
.
(بلند الحيدرى)



فراشة

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*قد ساءلت من أنت؟ قلت أنا الذي*

*قضيت عمري-مدنفا- أهواك* 

*وأطعت عيني-في الغرام- وخافقي*

*أقضي الليالي السود في نجواك*

*أرنو إليك-على بعادك- مثلما* 

*يرنو الحزين لساطع الأفلاك* 

*وأبث للنجم المسهد لوعتي* 

*يا ليتني-بعد النوى- ألقاك* 

*ما كنت أؤمن بالعيون وفعلها* 

*حتى دهتني في الهوى عيناك* 

*الحسن قد ولاك حقا عرشه* 

*فتحكمي في قلب من يهواك* 










*الأمير عبد الله الفيصل*

----------


## mkaseem

*يا آلَ إسرائيلَ .. لا يأخذْكُمُ الغرورْ 
عقاربُ الساعات إنْ توقّفتْ 
لا بُدَّ أن تدورْ 
إنَّ اغتصابَ الأرض لا يخيفُنا 
فالريشُ قد يسقُطُ عن أجنحة النسورْ 
والعَطَشُ الطويلُ لا يخيفُنا 
فالماءُ يبقى دائماً في باطن الصخورْ 
هزمتُمُ الجيوشَ .. إلاّ أنَّكمْ 
لم تهزموا الشعورْ .. 
قطعتُمُ الأشجارَ من رؤوسها 
وظلَّتِ الجذورْ ...* 

*نذارقبانى*

----------


## فراشة

مازلتُ أذكر كل هاتيكِ السنين 

لونَ المساء 

داري المخيفة كالوباء 

غور العيون الباسمات بلا رجاء 

وهناك في الظل الكئيب ... المرّ 

امرأة مريرة 

ألم نحاول أن نثيره 

فتعود ثانية تقول : 

لا لست امرأة مريرة 

وتعود ثانية تعيد حكاية ظلت تطول، 

تنمو ولا تنمو الاميره 

تلك الأميرة .. أينها .. ؟ 

هل تذكرين ... ؟ 

كم كانت الدنيا صغيره 

واليوم كم كبَّرت .. وها ... 

لا لست امرأة مريرة
.
.
.
(بلند الحيدرى)


فراشة

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

_صاحبة الجهالة ..!_ 




_مَـرّةً، فَكّـرتُ في نشْرِ مَقالْ 
_


_عَـن مآسي الا حتِـلا لْ_ 

_عَـنْ دِفـاعِ الحَجَـرِ الأعـزَلِ_ 

_عَـن مدفَـعِ أربابٍ النّضـالْ !_ 

_وَعَـنِ الطّفْـلِ الّذي يُحـرَقُ في الثّـورةِ_ 

_كي يَغْـرقَ في الثّروةِ أشباهُ الرِّجالْ !_ 


_**_


_قَلّبَ المَسئولُ أوراقـي، وَقالْ :_ 

_إ جـتـَنـِـبْ أيَّ عِباراتٍ تُثيرُ الا نفِعـا ل_ 

_مَثَـلاً :_ 

_خَفّـفْ ( مآسـي )_ 

_لِـمَ لا تَكتُبَ ( ماسـي ) ؟_ 

_أو( مُواسـي)_ 

_أو(أماسـي)_ 

_شَكْلُهـا الحاضِـرُ إحراجٌ لأصحابِ الكراسي !_

_إحذ ِفِ (الأعـْزَلَ ).._ 

_فالأعْـزلُ تحريضٌ على عَـْزلِ السّلاطينِ_ 

_وَتَعريضٌ بخَـطِّ الإ نعِـزالْ !_ 

_إحـذ ِفِ (المـدْ فَـعَ) .._ 

_كي تَدْفَـعَ عنكَ الإعتِقالْ ._ 

_نحْـنُ في مرحَلَـةِ السّلـمِ_ 

_وَقـدْ حُـرِّمَ في السِّلمِ القِتالْ_ 

_إ حـذ ِفِ ( الأربـابَ ).._ 

_لا ربَّ سِـوى اللهِ العَظيمِ المُتَعـالْ !_ 

_إحـذ ِفِ ( الطّفْـلَ).._ 

_فلا يَحسُـنُ خَلْطُ الجِـدِّ في لُعْبِ العِيالْ_ 

_إحـذ ِفِ (الثّـورَةَ )_

_فالأوطـانُ في أفضَـلِ حالْ !_ 

_إحـذِ فِ (الثّرْوَةَ ) و (الأشبـاهَ)_ 

_ما كُلُّ الذي يُعرفَ، يا هذا، يُقـالْ !_ 

_قُلتُ : إنّـي لستُ إبليسَ_ 

_وأنتُمْ لا يُجاريكُـمْ سِـوى إبليس_ 

_في هذا المجـالْ ._ 

_قالّ لي : كانَ هُنـا .._ 

_لكنّـهُ لم يَتَأقلَـمْ_ 

_فاستَقَـالْ !_





_أحمد مطر_

----------


## فراشة

كلام الـروح لـلأرواح يـسـري *** وتـدركــه الـقـلـوب بـــلا عـنــاء 
هتـفـتُ بــه فـطــار بـــلا جـنــاح *** وشـــقَّ أنـيـنُـه صـــدر الـفـضـاء 
ومــعــدنُــه تـُــرابـــيٌ ولـــكـــن *** جـرتْ فــي لفـظـه لـغـة السـمـاء 
لقـد فاضـت دمـوع العِشـقِ مـنـي *** حـديـثـا كـــان عــلــوي الــنـِّـداء 


فحلَّـق فــي ربــا الأفــلاك حـتـى *** أهــاج الـعـالـم الأعـلــى بـكـائـي 
تحـاوَرَت النجـوم، وقلـن صـوتٌ *** بقـرب العـرش موصـول الدعـاء 
وجـاوبـت المـجـرَّة عـــلّ طـيـفـاً *** سـرى بيـن الكواكـب فــي خـفـاء 
وقــال الـبـدر: هــذا قـلـب شـــاكٍ *** يـواصـل شـــدوه عـنــد الـمـسـاء 


ولم يعرف سوى رضوانُ صوتي *** ومـــا أحـــراه عـنــدي بـالـوفـاء 
ألــم أك قـبـل فــي جـنـات عــدن *** فأخرجـنـي إلــى حـيـنٍ قـضـائـي 
وقيـل: هـو ابـن آدم فــي غــرور *** تـجــاوز قــــدره دون ارعِــــواء
.
.
.
(الشاعر محمد إقبال)



فراشة

----------


## فخراوى

وما انتفاع أخ الدنيا بناظرة...................إذا استوت عنده الأنوار والظلم
                            المتنبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى

----------


## فراشة

أخى الشاعر
حليم
نورت الموضوع بهذا البيت الرائع للمتنبى
وأتمنى تواجدك باستمرار بأبياتك أو أبيات شعراء آخرين
دمت بخير



متهمون نحن بالارهاب 
اذا اقترفنا مهنة الثقافة 
اذا قرأنا كتابا في الفقه والسياسة 
اذا ذكرنا ربنا تعالى 
اذا تلونا ( سورة الفتح( 
وأصغينا الى خطبة الجمعة 
فنحن ضالعون في الارهاب 

متهمون نحن بالارهاب 
ان نحن دافعنا عن الارض 
وعن كرامــــــة التــراب 
اذا تمردنا على اغتصاب الشعب .. 
واغتصابنا ... 
اذا حمينا آخر النخيل فى صحرائنا ... 
وآخر النجوم فى سمائنا ... 
وآخر الحروف فى اسمآئنا ... 
وآخر الحليب فى أثداء أمهاتنا .. 
..... ان كان هذا ذنبنا 
فما اروع الارهــــــــاب!!
.
.
.
(نزار قبانى)



فراشة

----------


## a_leader

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
لئن أصبحتُ طَوعَ يديه=أُرضيه و يُسخطنى

و أقرب منه مجتهدا=فيُقصينى و يُبعدنى

و أهواه و حظى منـ=ـــه طولُ الهمِّ و الحَزنِ[/poem]



ابراهيم بن العباس

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*لماذا أراك وملء عيوني* 

*دموع الوداع؟* 

*لماذا أراك وقد صرت شيئا* 

*بعيدا.. بعيدا..* 

*توارى.. وضاع؟* 

*تطوفين في العمر مثل الشعاع*

*أحسك نبضا* 

*وألقاك دفئا* 

*وأشعر بعدك.. أني الضياع* 


** * ** 


*إذا ما بكيت أراك ابتسامة* 

*وإن ضاق دربي أراك السلامة*

*وإن لاح في الأفق ليل طويل*

*تضيء عيونك.. خلف الغمامة*


** * ** 


*لماذا أراك على كل شيء* 

*كأنك في الأرض كل البشر* 

*كأنك درب بغير انتهاء* 

*وأني خلقت لهذا السفر..* 

*إذا كنت أهرب منك.. إليك* 

*فقولي بربك.. أين المفر؟!*










*فاروق جويدة*

----------


## فراشة

أتبعيني 

فالضحى رانت به الذكرى على شط بعيد 

حالم الأغوار بالنجم الوحيد 

وشراع يتوارى

 واتبعيني 

همسة في الزرقة الوسنى وظل 

من جناح يضمحل 

في بقايا ناعسات من سكون 

في بقايا من سكون 

في سكون ! 

** 

هذه الأغوار يغشاها خيال 

هذه الأغوار لا يسبرها إلا ملال 

تعكس الأمواج في شبه انطفاء 

لونه المهجور في الشط الكئيب 

في صباح ومساء 

وأساطير سكارى ... في دروب 

في دروب أطفأ الماضي مداها 

وطواها 

فاتبعيني .. إتبعيني 
.
.
.
(بدر شاكر السياب)





فراشة

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*وأبحث عنك كثيرا.. كثيرا* 

*يدور الزمان وقلبي لديك* 

*يضيع الأمان فأبحث عنك* 

*ويشتاق قلبي كثيرا إليك* 

*إذا جاء صيف سألت النسيم* 

*ترى من عبيرك هذا العبير؟* 

*وإن طال ليل تساءل قلبي:* 

*بربك أين ملاكي الصغير؟* 

*وإن جاءني الحزن ضيفا ثقيلا*

*يعاتبني الدمع هل من رفيق؟*

*فأبحث عنك على كل ضوء* 

*وعمر الحيارى ظلام سحيق* 

*لأنك مني وأني إليك* 

*كما يعرف الزهر طعم الرحيق*

*وأبحث عنك كثيرا.. كثيرا*

*فأنت الضياع وأنت الطريق!!*









*فاروق جويدة*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

مع أجمل تحياتي بالموضوع والمساهمات الرائعة...

سلمت أيديكم جميعا...

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا نفس... لا تجزعي إنَّ=الكبائر في الغفران... كاللّممِ
فلرُبَّ رحمة ربي...حين يقسمها=تأتي على حسب العِصيان... في القِسم[/poem]

----------


## فراشة

أخى الفاضل استاذ ايمن
سعيدة ان الموضوع عجبك وسعيدة اكتر بمشاركتك معنا اللى اتمنى
انها تتكرر وإنك تتواجد معنا باستمرار
أهلا بك دايما



أرى الدنيا لمن هي في يديــه عذاباً كلما كثرت لديــــــه

تهين المكـرمـين لـهـا بصغــر وتكرم كل مـن هانت عليــه

إذا استغنيت عن شيء فدعه وخذ ما أنــت محتـــاج إلـيـــه

لدوا للموت وابنوا للخـراب فكلكم يصيــــر إلى تبـــــــاب

لمن نبني ونحــــن إلى تــــراب نصير كما خلقنا من تـــــراب

ألا وأراك تبذل يا زمـانــــي لي الدنيا وتسرع باستلابـي

وإنك يا زمان لذو صـــــروف وإنك يا زمان لذو انقـــلاب

سأسأل عن أمور كنت فيهــا فما عذري هناك وما جوابـي

فإمــا أن أخلــــد في نعيــــم وإما أن أخلد في عـذابـــــــي
.
.
.
( أبو العتاهيه)



فراشة

----------


## a_leader

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أتعرف الدار أم لا تعرف الطللا=أجل فهيّجتِ الأحزان و الوجلا

و قد أرانى بها فى عيشة عَجَبٍ=و الدهر بينا له حالٍ إذا انفتلا[/poem]

عدى بن الرقاع

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ولرُبّ نازلةٍ يضيقُ بها الفتى=ذَرْعاً... وعند اللهِ منها المَخرجُ
ضاقت... فلمّا استحكمت حلقاتُها=فُرِجَت... وكنتُ أظنّها... لا تُفْرَجُ.[/poem]

----------


## هيثم الفلسطينى

إني أحبك عندما تبكينا
وأحب وجهك غائما وحزينا
الحزن يصهرنا معا ويذيبنا
من حيث لا أدري ولا تدرينا
تلك الدموع الهاميات أحبها
وأحب خلف سقوطها تشرينا
بعض النساء وجوههن جميلة
وتصير أجمل .. عندما يبكينا

----------


## فراشة

أخى هيثم
كل سنة وإنت طيب
وأهلا بك فى المنتدى
سعيدة إن مشاركتك معنا فى الموضوع من أوائل مشاركاتك بالمنتدى
أتمنى عودتك مرات عديدة بمشاركات جديدة لتثرى الموضوع
فمرحبا بك دائما



أنا إن تبت منانـــــــــي وإن أذنبت رجانــــــــي

وإن أدبرت نادانــــــــي وإن أقبلت أدنانــــــــي

وإن أحببت والانـــــــي وإن أخلصت ناجانـــــي

وإن قصرت عافانــــــي وإن أحسنت جازانـــــي

حبيبي أنت رحمانــــــي

إليك الشوق من قلبـي على سري وإعلانــــي

فيا أكرم من يرجــــــى وأنت قديم إحسانــــي

وما كنت على هـــــذا إله الناس تنسانــــــي

لدى الدنيا وفي العقبى على ما كان من شانــي

حبيبي أنت رحمانــــــي 
.
.
.
( يحيى بن معاذ الرازي)

فراشة

----------


## ايمان محمود

حبيبتى ياقمر قد اطل بنوره           فأضاء ظلمة الاسحار 
كونى دائما كما انت                       خفيفة الظل مضيئة الانوار 


مع تحياتى لاسرة المنتدى وللعالم العربى والاسلامى بقرب حلول شهر رمضان الكريم
محمود محمد عبدالله

----------


## مصري المصري

وماذا يفعل قـــلبٌ جريحٌ &&&&& رمته عيونك فاستشــهدا

فلو أن إبليس يوماً رآك &&&&& لقبل عينــاك ثم اهتـــدى

الرائع : فاروق جويدة

----------


## وجدى محمود

عذبتنى الذكرى

عذبتنى الذكرى أه 

   بس عاشق للحياة

عمر مكتوب لى انى اعيشة   

 لما ييجى منتهاة

جرحت فـ جراحى جامد  

   بس قلبى لسة صامد

لسة مستنيك وحاسس 

  انة حيرجع هواة

الصحاب بيصبرونى 

  جففو الدمع فى عيونى

طول نهارى بكون معاهم  بس ليلى منى تاه

ارجعيلى  ورجعيلى  

  الحنان والاشتياق

خلينى اتهنى ليلى 

  وانسى اية معنى الفراق

ارجعيلى ورجعيلى   

 كل لهفة اللقاء

انتى بتقولى فى بعادى  كل شئ عندك سواد

وان انا بالحب ديما  وبحنانى والاشتياق

بمسح الدمعة اللى سايلة من عنيكى 

ببقى فرحة تملى جنبك لو بعدتى بتناديكى

بتقوليلى انى كدة   

  طب ولية بس البعاد والعزاب بالشكل دة

تهربى لية مالسعادة  

   والعزاب هو الفراق


من أعمالى اللى ماكملتهاش

----------


## فراشة

أخى محمود
أخى مصرى المصرى
أهلا ومرحبا بكما فى المنتدى
وبمشاركتكما الجميلة فى الموضوع
أتمنى عودتكما مرات عديدة بأبيات جديدة
فمرحبا بكما دائما
كل عام والجميع بخير



يا سروري ومنيتي وعمــــــادي وأنيسي وعدتــــــي ومــرادي

أنت روح الفؤاد أنت رجائـــــي أنت لي مؤنسي وشوقك زادي

كم بدت منة وكم لك عنـدي من عطاء ونعمــــــــة وأيـادي

حبك الآن بغيـــتي ونعيمــــي وجلاء لعين قلـبي الصـــــــادي
.
.
. 

 (رابعة العدوية)



فراشة

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*أعرب يا ولدي :* 
*( عشق المسلم أرض فلسطين )* 
*قال الطالب :* 
*" نسي المسلم أرض فلسطين "* 
*الأول : فعل مبنيٌّ فوق جدار الذلة والتهميش..* 
*والفاعل مستتر في دولة صهيون .* 
*والمسلم مفعولٌ...* 
*كلا مكبوت في محكمة التفتيش..!!* 
*وأرض فلسطين ..؟؟* 
*ظرف مكان مجرور عفوا ..* 
*مذبوح منذ سنين ..* 
*يا ولــــدي :* 
*خالفت قوانين النحو* 
*وعرف المختصين ..* 
*معذرة أستاذي :* 
*فسؤالك حرك أشجاني..* 
*ألهب وجدانــي* 
*معذرة..* 
*فسؤالك نار تبعث أحزاني.* 
*وتحطم صمتي* 
*وتهد كياني...* 
*عفوا ..* 
*يا أستاذي ....* 
*إن نطق فؤادي قبل لساني .!*




*عبد الله السفياني*

----------


## فراشة

أصلي عليك

وكل الوجود صلاة وشوق إليك

أصلي بقلبي وأعمــــــــاق حبي

وأمشي وأنت الضياء لدربــــي


ونور الهدى ساطع من يديــك

وكلي حنين وشوق إلـيـــــــــك


رفعت المنارات للحائريــــــــن

ونورت بالحق للعالميـــــــــــن


ووحي السما هلّ من راحتيــك 

وكل البرايا تصلي عليـــــــــك
.
.
.
( محمود حسن اسماعيل)



فراشة

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*تاهت حروف الشعر في معناك **** *واستبشرت عيناه حين رآكِ* 
*يا أنت يا وعد السحاب بدمعه **** *يسقي لهيب الأرض من** نجواك*  
*في شرفة الأيام وجهك قبلة **** *وعلى جبين الفجر نور بهاك* 
*شريان حبك صاغ سر هويتي **** *فكتبت في سفر الهوى أهواكِ* 
*أهواكِ ، يا أملا يطير بمهجتي **** *فـفضاؤه منحته لي عيناكِ* 
*ناديت والأحلام ترقص في الربى **** *فاخضرَّ صوتي من صدى مغناكِ*  
*وتراقصت لغة القصيد على فمي **** *وعلى مداركِ هاجرت أفلاكِ* 
*قد خاض أوردة البحار سفينتي **** *حتى دنوت فضمني مرساكِ* 
*لا تسألي لغة السفين تحطمت **** *وتمزقت أشلاؤها لولاكِ* 
*حتى رماد الذكريات أعيده **** *نارا تذيب البرد من ذكراكِ*  
*وكتائب النسيان تمتم صمتها **** *في مسمع الأيام لن أنساكِ*







*عبد الله السفياني*

----------


## فراشة

تفوح روائح الريحان لا أزكى ولا أطيــــــــب
ويشدو الطير في البستان لا أندى ولا أطرب
ويزهو الزهر في الرمان لا أبهى ولا أعـجــب
فجلت قدرة الرحمن لا أقوى ولا أغــــــــرب
ينادي البلبل الشادي رفيقته ويغريـهــــــــا
وتحنو الإبل في الوادي فـلا تنسى بواديـهـــا
وماء البركة الهادي يعانق رمل شاطيـهـــــــا
وألحان من الحادي إلى الغيمات يهديـهــــــــــا
وكل الكون إحكام من الأسمى إلى الأصغـــــر
ووحي الله إلهام فجل الخالـق الأكـبــــــــــر
.
.
.
(خير الدين وانلي)



فراشة

----------


## اليمامة

بعض معانينا العذاب يخفيها
يمتصها حتى يلاشيها
تبنى ستارا حولها قاتما 
تلمس الروح فيدميها
.................
بعض معانينا خطى مثقلات
بالحقد والنقمة ملوية الاعناق مستكبرات
لاتعرف الرحمة
لانها تخوض فى الظلمة
..............
بعض معانينا حياة تدوم
يدوم فيها الامل
يدوم فيها الحنين
ونحن نجثو حولها خاشعين]

----------


## وجدى محمود

إعتزار


يــا رســول الله عـــذراًقالـت الدنـمـارك كـفـراً




قـد أســاؤا حـيـن زادو في رصيد الكفـر فجـــراً




حاكـهـا الأوباش لـيــلا واستحلوا الســـب جهــراً




حـاولـوا النـيـل و لـكـن قـد جـنـوا ذلاً و خـسـراً




كـيـف للنـمـلـة تـرجــو أن تطـال النـجـم قــدراً




هل يعيب الطهـر قـذف ممـن إســـترضـع خـمـــراً




دولـــة نصـفـهـا شـــاذ ولـقـيـط جـاء عـهـراً




آه لـــو عـرفــوك حـقــا لأستهامـوا فيـك دهــراً




سـيـرة المـخـتـار نـــور كيف لـو يـدرون سطـراً




لـو دروا مـن أنـت يـومـاً لاستـزادوا منـك عطـــراً




قـطـرة مـنـك فـيــوض تستحق( العمر) شـــكـراً




يـا رســول الله نـحـري دون نحـــرك أنـت أحـرى




أنت في الأضـلاع حـي لم تمـت والــنـاس تـــتـراً




حبـك الـوردي يـسـري في حنايا الـــنفـس نهـــراً




أنت لـم تحـتـج دفاعـي أنــت فـوق النـاس ذكـــراً




ســيـــد للـمـرسـلـيـن رحــمةً جـاءت و بشـرى




قــــدوة لـلـعـالـمـيـن لوخـبت لـم نجـن خيــراً




يــا رســول الله عـــذراً قـــومنـا للصمـت أســرى




نــدد الـمـغـوار مـنـهـم يـاسـواد القـوم سكــــراً




أي شـئ قــد دهـاهـــم مـا لهـم يــثنـون صـــدراً ؟




لـم يعـد للصــمـت معنـاً قـدرأيـــت الصـــمـت وزراً




مــلـت الأسـيـاف غـمـداً تــرتـجـي الآســاد ثـــأراً




إن حـيـيــنــا بـــهـــوان كان جــوف الأرض خيـراً




يـألــم الأحـــرار ســـب الــرســول الله ظــهــراً




و يـزيــد الــجــرح أنــــا نسـكـب الآلام شـعــراً




فـمـتـى نـقــذف نــــاراً تـدحـر الأوغــاد دحـــراً




يـا جمـوع الكفـر مـهـلاً إن بعـد العـسـر يـســــراً




إن بعد العسريسراً




ونحن نقول لك يا حبيبنا 



يارسول الله عذراً

..................

للشاعر أحمد مطر

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*أعتذر عن السهو...

في مشاركتي الأخيرة (رقم 301) سهي عليّ أن أذكر أن البيتين للإمام الشافعي رحمة الله عليه.*

أما هذه... فلي:

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
لا تحملنّ الذنب دهراً... ما مضى=قد راح... واستنفذ لديه شبابا
واستغفر ... ان تفعل... تعود كصفحةٍ=بيضاء... قد كُتبت لعبدٍ تابا
هل توقن الذنب الثقيل كبيرةً=والله  كان الأكبرَ... التوّابا؟[/poem]

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*سهرت أعين ونامت عيون*


*فى أمور تكون أو لا تكون*


*فادرأ الهم ما استطعت عن النفس*


*فحملانك الهموم جنون*


*ان ربا كفاك بالأمس ما كان*


*سيكفيك فى غد ما يكون*





*الامام الشافعي*

----------


## احمدعمران

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

منع اللسان من الكلام لانه ........ كهف البلاء وجالب الافات

فاذا نطقت فكن لربك ذاكرا ........ لاغيره وحمده فى  الحالات

وقال اخر 

ما من كاتب الا سبيل  ........  ويبقى الدهر ما كتبت يداه

فلا تكتب بيدك غير شئ .......  يسرك يوم القيامه ان تراه

----------


## احمدعمران

كأنك شمس والملوك كواكب ............  اذا طلعت لم يبد منهن كوكب

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أتجزع نفسي لذنبٍ عظيمٍ؟=وفعل الذنوب... طباع البشر
وربي ودودٌ... رؤوفٌ... رحيمٌ=فكيف الكبائرَ... لا تُغتَفر؟
أتوب إليه... أجدْه حليمٌ=فحسبيَ منه الرضا بالقدر.[/poem]

----------


## وجدى محمود

هونتها لكن عيت تهون .............لا قلت راح الهم الاقيه قدامي 
فيني الم مامر في قلب مطعون ............فيني حزن مامر فعيون الايتام
عاقل ولكن طحت في وقت مجنون ...........لا اخوات في جمبي ولا حولي اخوال 
واللي ابي عونه لقيته يبي العون ............. اصحاب انا والهم واحباب ونمون


تعبت من دنيا كل مافيها عصاني ...........تعبت من هم حداني عالسهر
ان قلت هانت جاء خبر واشقاني ..........وان قلت ابنسى زاد بي القهر 


يانور عيني فرقتنا المقادير .........والكل منا مبعدن عن صديقه 
حكم القدر ياصاحبي لازم يصير ........وليا حكم محدن يحاول يزيله 
مدري من ايام الدهر وحصل تقصير .........وإلا صدوف الوقت صارت بخيله 
خذ فؤادي وانا راضي تجرحه ..........لي فؤاد قد ماتجرحه مسموح 
بس سؤالي اللي ودي اطرحه.......... هو بقى بي اي مكان للجروح 
كل ماجيت ابضحك استحيت وبكيت .......وكل ماجيت ابنهض اتعثر واطيح
وكل ماجيت ابرقد طال ليلي وسريت ........ وكل ماجيت ابسكت قام جرحي يصيح 
وكل مااقول مبروك استرحت ونسيت ........ارجع اقول مايحس بالحياه الذبيح
لو دريت بطريقي آه لو أني دريت .........مامشيته سليم وجيت منه جريح

----------


## فراشة

تهنئة من القلب أقدمها لكل أعضاء منتدانا الغالى بحلول شهر رمضان المبارك
وتهنئة خاصة أقدمها لكل المشاركين فى هذا الموضوع مع اسمى آيات الشكر لكم جميعا لتواجدكم بالموضوع وإثرائة بالأبيات الرائعة من الشعر العربى
مع كل رجائى أن نستمر معا لتقديم روائع الشعر العربى  
ارجو من الله أن يعيد هذا الشهر الكريم على الجميع بالخير والبركات
وأن يعينكم جميعا على الصيام والقيام وختم القرآن ويتقبل منكم إن شاء الله
وان يعيد عليكم هذا الشهر أعوام وأعوام وأنتم فى تمام الصحة والعافية
لكم جميعا كل التحية والتقدير
وكل عام وأنتم بخير



أشد الجهاد جهاد الهـــــــــوى وما كرم المرء إلا الـتـقــــــى

وأخلاق ذي الفضل معروفــة ببذل الجميـــل وكــف الأذى

وكل الفـكـاهـات مملولــــةٌ وطول التعاشر فيه الـقـلــى

وكل طـريـف لـه لــــــــذة وكـل تـلـيـد سريـع الـبـــلا

ولا شـيء إلا لـه آفـــــــــــة ولا شيء إلا له مـنـتهـــــــى

وليس الغنى نشب فــي يـد ولكن غنى النفس كل الغنى

وإنا لفي صنع ظـاهـــــــــر يدل على صانع لا يُــــــــرى 
.
.
.

(أبو العتاهيه)





فراشة

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
وتكبُرُ نفسي... بقُدرةِ فعلي=أخالفُ هَذي... وذاك أزيدُ
وتلعبُ أهواء نفسي بقلبي=فيغفر ربي... حميدٌ مجيدُ.[/poem]

*كل عام والجميع بكل خير وسلام.*

----------


## وجدى محمود

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

سكن الليل للشاعر السعودي ابن عبود




سَكَنَ اللَّيلُ والأَمَاني عِذَابُ
وَحَنيني إلى الحَبيب عَذابُ
كُلَّما دَاعَبَ الكَرَى جَفْنَ عَيْني
هَزَّني الشَّوْقُ وأضناني الغيابُ
يا حَبيبي هَواكَ أَضنَى فُؤادي
وَكَأَنَّ الجَوى بِجِسمي حِرابُ
أَضرَمَ النَّارَ في الحَنَاياَ لَهيباً
مِثْلَ لَيلِ أَضاء فيهِ شِهابُ
وَأَنَا في ذُرَا الغَرامِ غَريقٌ
ملءُ عَيْني دُجَىً كَسَاهُ الضَّبَابُ
أنَا والشَّوقُ في الغَرامِ ضَحَايا
سَرَقَ البُعدُ عُمْرَنَا والغِيابُ
قَدَرٌ نُهدِرُ السِّنينَ سَهَارى
ليَلُنا غُربةٌ فكيفَ المآبُ
قَدَرٌ نَعشَقُ الصِّعابَ وَنمَشي
في طريقٍ بِه الشُّجَاعُ يَهَابُ
كَيْفَ ألقَاكَ والدُّروبُ شِراكٌ
وَعَلىَ البَابِ حاجِبٌ وَحِجَابُ
بَيْنَنَا يا ضياءَ عَيْني بُحورٌ
يملأُ العينَ حَرُّها والسَّرَابُ
نُنْشِدُ الوَصْلَ قد يكونُ قريباً
هل على العاشقينَ ثمَّ حِسابُ
رُبَّما نَلْتَقِي غداً وَنُغَنيِّ
لَحْنَ حُبٍّ غِنَاؤُهُ مُسْتَطاَبُ
وَغَداً تُنْبِتُ الرِّيَاضُ زُهُوراً
وَيَعودُ الهَوَى لَنا والشَّبَابُ
كُلَّمَا طَالَ بُعْدُنَا زِدْتُ قُرْباً
يَجْمَعُ الحَرْفُ بَيْنَنَا والخِطَابُ

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صبراً لحكمك يا إلهي في القضا=أنا صابرٌ... إن كان في هذا الرضا
جاروا علينا... واعتدوا... وتحكّموا=فعساك بالإحسان تغفر ما مضى.[/poem]

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*لا تدعو مع الله أحدا*


*قولوا لمن يدعو سوى الرحمن ***  متخشعا فى ذلة العبدان*


*يا  داعيا  غير الاله ألا  اتئد ***  ان  الدعاء  عبادة  الرحمن* 


*أنسيت أنك عبده وفقيره  ***  ودعاؤه قد جاء فى القرآن*


*الله أقرب من دعوت لكربة  ***  وهو المجيب بلا توسط ثان*


*هل جاء دعوة غيره فى سنة؟ ***  أم أنت فيه تابع الشيطان*


*ان كنت فيما تدعيه على هدى *** فلتأتنا بسواطع البرهان*


*ليس التوسل والتقرب بالهوى ***  بل بالتقى والبر والاحسان*


*هذا كتاب الله يفصل بيننا ***  هل جاء فيه: توسلوا بفلان؟*





*الشيخ عبد الظاهر أبو السمح*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
تعالَوا نذوق شذا القرآن=بقلبٍ، وحسٍ، وحكمٍ أمين
فأذهلني ما بـ "آل عمران"=بمئةٍ وخمسٍ... مع الثلاثين
أفُحْشٍ يقارفه الإنسان=فإن تاب... بُشراه كالمتّقين؟![/poem]

----------


## فراشة

بك أستجير ومن يجير سواكا *** فأجر ضعيفا يحتمي بحماك

إني ضعيف أستعين على قوى *** ذنبي ومعصيتي ببعض قواك

أذنبت ياربي وآذتني ذنوب *** مالها من غافر إلا ك 

دنياي غرتني وعفوك غرني *** ماحيلتي في هذه أو ذا ك

لو أن قلبي شك لم يك مؤمنا *** بكريم عفوك ما غوى وعصاك 

يا مدرك الأبصار ، والأبصار لا *** تدري له ولكنه إدراك

أتراك عين والعيون لها مدى *** ما جاوزته ، ولا مدى لمداك 

إن لم تكن عيني تراك فإنني *** في كل شيء أستبين علاك
.
.
. 
(الشاعر إبراهيم على بديوى)



فراشة

----------


## وجدى محمود

*سَامِحِيني* 
*لستُ أدري كيفَ أحكِي عَن حَنِينِي* 
*عَن لَهيبِ الشوق ِ*
*عَن حُبِّ السِّنين ِ*
*عَن حَبيبٍ يَترُكُ الدُّنيا*
*إلى الشعر ِالحَزين ِ*
*لستُ أدري كَيفَ أحكي*
*قِصَّة ًسَرَقـَتْ سِنيني* 
*بَعدَ سَـنـَواتِ انتظاري*
*جئتـِني لتـُودِّعِيني* 
*سَامِحِيني*


*اسمَعيني* 
*لا أريدُ اليومَ أعذاراً*
*ولا أي عَطفٍ لدمعةِ قلبيَ المِسكين ِ*
*لا تظني أنَّ حُبـَّك لى*
*هوِ نـَبضُ قلبي أو حَياتي*
*أو يَقيني* 
*لا تظني أنَّ موجَ البَحر ِمن عَينيكِ*
*قد أبلـَى سَـفيني* 
*لا تظني أنَّ جَسَدِي جُثة ٌ*
*لو تـَترُكيني*
*اترُكيني*

*كَذِّّبيني*
*إن سَكبْتُ الدَّمعَ في الطرقاتِ شِعراً* 
*والعـَنيني*
*إن أتيتـُُكِ سَائلاً عَطفاً وحِلمَاً* 
*واقتـُليني* 
*مـََزِّقِي أوصَالَ قـَلبي*
*مـََزِّقيني* 
*حَطـِّمِي ما قدْ تـَبَقـَّى بينـََنا*
*من بَقايَا الحُبِّ والسِّرِّ الدَّفِين ِ*
*حَاكميني* 
*واحْكُمِي بالمَوتِ رَجمَاً*
*وارجُمِيني* 
*اقتـُليني* 
*وارحميني ...*
*اقبل من هاذا الهذيان مشكور على الصفحه الجميله*
*ربيع العمر*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
كلُّ ابن آدم يا فؤادي مخطئٌ=ولكلِّنا حملٌ من الأوزارِ
والربّ يغفرُ أو يعذّبُ بعضَنا=شتّانِ بين التوبِ... والإصرارِ.[/poem]

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*إلهي عَلَى كلِّ الأمورِ لَكَ الحمْدُ **** *فليس لما أوليت من نعمٍ حدُّ*


*لك الأمرُ من قبل الزمانِ وبعدهِ **** *ومالكَ قبلٌ كالزمانِ ولا بعدُ*


*وحُكْمكَ ماض في الخلائِق نَافذٌ **** *إِذا شئتَ أمراً ليس من كونِه بُدُّ*


*تُضلُّ وتهدي منْ تشَاءُ منَ الوَرَى **** *وما بِيد الإنْسَان غَيٌّ ولا رُشْدُ*








*الأمام البوصيري*

----------


## فراشة

يامنبت الأزهار عاطرة الشذا *** هذا الشذا الفواح نفح شذاك

يامرسل الأطيار تصدح في الربا *** صدحاتها تسبيحة لعلاك

يامجري الأنهار : ماجريانها *** إلا انفعالة قطرة لنداك

رباه هاأناذا خلصت من الهوى *** واستقبل القلب الخلي هواك

وتركت أنسي بالحياة ولهوها *** ولقيت كل الأنس في نجواك 

ونسيت حبي واعتزلت أحبتي *** ونسيت نفسي خوف أن أنساك

ذقت الهوا مراً ولم أذق الهوى *** يارب حلواً قبل أن أهواك

أنا كنت ياربي أسير غشاوة *** رانت على قلبي فضل سناك 
.
.
.
(الشاعر إبراهيم على بديوى)



فراشة

----------


## وجدى محمود

*وعُدتَ اليوم يارمضانُ بالبشرى فطاب العوْد*
*ْ*
*وعادت جنة القرآن والإيمانِ ..عاد الخلد*
*ْ*
*وهبّتْ نسمة التوحيد حاملةً حديثَ الوجد*
*ْ*
*فتنظمه كنظم العقدِ .. تنثره كنثر الورد*
*ْ*
*وتسكبه مع الأنوار .. تمزجُه بأصفى شهد*
*ْ*
*تذكّرني رسولَ الله يدعو في مقام الحمد*
*ْ*
*تُذكرني و تحملني مع الذكرى لأنقى عهد*
*ْ*
*فأمسي بالحجاز لَقىً ! فقصّي يا حكايا نجد*
*ْ*
*أنا الخطاء ، أدعو اللهَ.. أدعوه دعاءَ العبد*
*ْ*
*لِيعتقني من النيرانِ .. يُدخلني جنانَ الخلد*
*ْ*
*وهذا موسـمُ الغفران واعدَنا فوافى الوعد*
*ْ*
*فماذا بَعدُ يارمضانُ في كفيكَ.. ماذا بعدْ ؟*
*!*
*****
*تراءت فيك يا رمضانُ كلُّ معـالم الخيرِ*
*وفيك تنقلَ الوجـدانُ من طهرٍ إلى طهرِ*
*وفيك تنزّل القـرآنُ نوراً ليلةَ القدرِ*
*وصفّ محمدُ المختارُ جندَ الحق في بدرِ*
*ودكّ بهم جدارَ الجهل والطغيان والكفرِ*
*فذاق وصحبُه الأطهارُ بعضَ حلاوة النصرِ*
*ولكنا - ويا أسَفا - حُرمنا النصرَ من دهرِ*
*وما ذقنا سـوى التدميرِ والتهجيرِ و القهرِ*
*وذا مِن عند أنفســنا .. وهذا منتهى الوِزرِ*
*فما أخلفتَ موعدَنا .. وعُدتَ كنســمة الفجرِ*
*فهاتِ الفجرَ يارمضانُ.. هاتِ مواسمَ العطرِ*
*ومن يدري! لعل النصرَ في كفيكَ،من يدري!*

*د.عبد المعطي الدالاتي*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
تساؤل مرّ بأمر الخطايا=أليس عليّ رقيبٌ عتيد
فجاء الجواب: بحسب النوايا =وفوق الرقيب... حميدٌ مجيد.[/poem]

----------


## يحيى زكريا

شَكْوَاىَ أمْ نَجْوَاىَ فى هَذَا الدُّجَى

وَنُجُومُ لَيْلِى حُسَّدِى أمْ عُوَّدِى

أمْسَيْتُ فِى الْمَاضِى أعِيشُ كَأنَّمَا

قَطَعَ الزَّمَانُ طَرِيقَ أمْسِى عَنْ غَدِى

وَالطَّيرُ صَادِحَةٌ عَلَى أفْنَانِهَا

تُبْكِى الرُّبَا بِأنِينِهَا الْمُتَجَدِّدِ

قَدْ طَالَ تَسْهِيدِى وَطَالَ نَحِيبُهَا

وَمَدَامِعِى كالطَّلِّ فِى الْغُصْنِ النَّدِى

فَإلَى مَتَى صَمْتِى كَأنِّى زَهْرَةٌ خَرْسَاءُ

لَمْ تُرْزَقَ بَرَاعَةَ مُنْشِدِ


الشاعر الباكستانى / محمد إقبال

----------


## فراشة

الأخوة الأعزاء الأساتذه

وجدى محمود -أيمن رشدى-طارق أبو رضوان
سعيدة جدا بتواجدكم ومشاركاتكم الراقية التى أتمنى ان تستمر 
وأهلا بالشاعر الأستاذ يحيى زكريا مرحبا بك وبمشاركتك الرائعة
مع تمنياتى بمشاركة جميع الأعضاء
لكم جميعا كل التحية والتقدير
كل عام وأنتم بخير



أنا كنت ياربي أسير غشاوة ..........         رانت على قلبي فضل سناك

واليوم ياربي مسحت غشاوتي ..........    وبدأت بالقلب البصير أراك 

ياغافر الذنب العظيم وقابلا ..........           للتوب: قلب تائب ناجاك 

أترده وترد صادق توبتي ...........              حاشاك ترفض تائبا حاشاك

يارب جئتك نادماً أبكي على ..........         ما قدمته يداي لا أتباكى

أنا لست أخشى من لقاء جهنم ..........    وعذابها لكنني أخشاك

أخشى من العرض الرهيب عليك يا ..........ربي وأخشى منك إذ ألقاك

يارب عدت إلى رحابك تائباً ..........           مستسلما مستمسكاً بعراك 
.
.
.
(الشاعر إبراهيم على بديوى)



فراشة

----------


## يحيى زكريا

أسْتَغْفِرُ الله مِنْ قَوْلٍ بِلاَ عَمَلٍ

فَقَدْ نَسَبْتُ بِهِ نَسْلاً لِذِى عُقْمِ

أمَرْتُكَ الْخَيْرَ لَكِنْ مَا اتَمَرْتُ بِهِ

وَلاَ اسْتَقَمْتُ فَمَا قَوْلِى لَكَ اسْتَقِمِ

وَلاَ تَزَوَّدْتُ قَيْلَ الْمَوْتِ نَافِلَةً

وَلَمْ أُصَلِّى سِوَى فَرْضِ وَلَمْ أصُمِ


الامام البوصيرى رحمه الله

----------


## فراشة

يارب عـــدت إلى رحـــابك تائبــــــــاً..............مستسلما مستمسكاً بعراك

مالي ومــــا للأغنيــــاء وأنــت يــــــا ............. رب الغني ولا يحد غناك 

مالي ومـــــا للأقـــويــاء وأنت يـــــــا .............. ربي ورب الناس ماأقواك

مالي وأبـــواب الملـــــوك وأنت مــن .............. خلق الملوك وقسم الأملاك

إني أويت لكـل مـــأوى في الحيـــاة ................فما رأيت أعز من مأواك

وتلمست نفسي السبيل إلى النجاة .............فلم تجد منجى سوى منجاك

وبحثت عن ســـر السعـــادة جاهـداً ...............فوجدت هذا السر في تقواك

فليرض عني الناس أو فليسخطــوا ............. ..أنا لم أعد أسعى لغير رضاك 
.
.
.
(الشاعر إبراهيم على بديوى)



فراشة

----------


## فراشة

فليرض عني الناس أو فليسخطوا ............ أنا لم أعد أسعى لغير رضاك 

أدعــــوك يـاربي لتـغفـــر حـــوبتي ............وتعــينني وتمــدني بهــــداك 

فاقبـل دعائي واستجـب لرجـاوتي ............ ماخاب يوما من دعا ورجـاك 

يارب هـذا العصــــر ألحــد عنـــدمـا ............ سخّــرت ياربي له دنيــــــاك 

علّمـته مــن علمـك النـــوويَّ مــــا ............عــلّمتــه فـــــإذا بــه عــــاداك 

مــا كاد يطلــق للعــــلا صاروخـــــه ............حتى أشــاح بوجهــه وقــلاك 

واغـــتر حتى ظــن أن الكــــون في............ يمنى بني الانسان لا يمناك 

و مــا درى الانســان أن جميـــع ما ............ وصلت إليه يداه من نعماك؟
.
.
.
(الشاعر إبراهيم على بديوى)



فراشة

----------


## حكيم عيووون

الرياحُ لاتحركها إلا الروح
ومن ينام في القوارب ..
يعبثُ به البحرُ ..


حكيم عيووون

----------


## همس المشاعر !!

السلام  عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذه قصيدة للامام الشافعي رحمة الله عليه في الدعوة للرضا بالقضاء  والقدر.

دع  الأيام تفعل ما تشـــاء وطب نفسا إذا  حكم القضاء ولا تجـــزع  لحادثة الليالي فمـــا لحوادث  الدنيا بقاء وكن رجلا على  الأهوال جلدا وشيمتك السماحة  والوفــاء وإن كثرت عيوبك  في البرايا وسرك أن يكون  لهـا غطاء تستر بالسخــاء  فكل عيب يغطيه كمــا  قيل السخـاء ولا تر  للأعـــادي قط ذلا فإن شماتة  الأعــداء بـلاء ولا ترج السماحة  من بخيـل فمــا في النار  للظمآن ماء ورزقك ليس  ينقصـه التأني وليس يزيد في  الرزق العناء ولا حزن يدوم  ولا سـرور ولا بؤس عليك  ولا رخــاء إذا مــا كنت ذا  قلب قنوع فأنت ومالك  الدنيا ســـواء ومن نزلت بساحته  المنايــا فلا أرض تقيه  ولا سمـــاء وأرض الله  واسعــة ولكن إذا نزل القضا  ضاق الفضـاء

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*



*صباح رمضان يدوس بنزين
*
*وادينا معاه ومش شايفين
*
*بيجرى بسرعه أدامنا

وإحنا نتوه فى أحلامنا

ونحلم نبقى فى الجنه

وعدى الشهر ولا حسين

وعدت عشرة الرحمه

وتوهنا يناس من الزحمه

وفرت مننا النعمه

**فى شهر البركه والرياحين
*
*__________________*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

عطشى ..
والكُلّ يرسُمُ شكلاً للإرتواء ..

والماءُ يهربُ من كُلِّ الأغاني المُعادة
والشواطئِ التي لا تركبُ البحرَ .. 
والخيولِ التي تنحني للقاع ..

الماءُُ ..
يضحكُ ..



حكيم عيووون

----------


## همس المشاعر !!

*طال الغياب وانتظر منك ميعاد..!؟
.........................اخاف موتي يحل ماشفت لك زول
اخاف من يوم تجي فيه نشاااد ..!
.........................تلقى مماتي دار من دونه الحول
انا اصارع موج الايام بعناد..
..........................اطلب لقاك ومطلبي حيل مقتول*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*القائل : أحمــد شــوقــى .

ليــس اليتيــم مــن انتهـــى أبــواه مــن *** هـــم الحيـــاة وخلفـــاه ذليــــلاً

إن اليتيــم هــو الذى تلقــى لــه *** أمــاَ تخلــت أو أبــــاً مشغــولاَ*

----------


## فراشة

أخى الكريم حكيم عيون

أختى الغالية همس المشاعر

مرحبا بكما

سعيدة بتواجدكما الرائع فى الموضوع

وأتمنى أن تستمرا معنا فوجودكما إثراء له

أخى الكريم وجدى

أشكرك على تواجدك واستمرارك معنا

الغالية هايدى

أهلا بكِ بعد غيبة عدتِ بأبيات رائعة لشاعر كبير

أتمنى أن تستمرى معنا


نكمل معا قصيدة (بك أستجير)



و ما درى الانسان أن جميع ما .......... وصلت إليه يداه من نعماك؟ 

أو ما درى الانسان أنك لو أردت .......... لظلت الذرات في مخبــاك 

لو شئت ياربي هوى صاروخه..........أو لو أردت لما أستطاع حـراك

يأيها الانسان مهــلا وائتئــذ .......... واشــكر لربــك فضــــل ماأولاك

واسجد لمولاك القدير فإنمـا.............مستحدثات العلم من مولاك

الله مازك دون ســـائر خلقـه ........... .وبنعمة العقل البصير حبــاك 

أفإن هـــــداك بعلمــه لعجيبة .......... تزور عنــه وينثني عطفـــاك

إن النــــــــواة ولكتــرنات التي ........... تجري يراها الله حين يراك

ماكنت تقــــــوى أن تفتت ذرة .......... منهن لولا الله الذي سواك

كل العجائب صنعة العقل الذي .......... هو صنعة الله الذي سواك
.
.
.
(الشاعر إبراهيم على بديوى)





فراشة

----------


## الديب22

يارب ان عظمت ذنوبي كثرة                              فلقد علمت بان عفوك اعظم

----------


## hemeda2000

من شعر أحمد شوقي عندما ألقت الحيوانات من على سفينة نوح بالحمار في البحر
حتى إذا طـلع النهـار أتـت به.......... نحو السفينة موجة تتقدم
قالت خذوه كما أتاني سالما.......... لم أبتـلـعـه فإنه لا يـهـضــم

----------


## فراشة

أخى الديب
مرحبا بك فى المنتدى 
سعيدة إن أولى مشاركاتك تكون معانا 
أتمنى أن تتواجد باستمرار

أخىhemeda

أهلا بك
نورت المنتدى والموضوع
أتمنى تواجدك باستمرار



كل العجائب صنعة العقل الـذي .............. هو صنعة الله الذي ســــــواك 

والعقــل ليس بمدرك شيئــا اذا ............... مـــالله لـم يكتــب له الإدراك

لله في الآفــاق آيــات لعـــــــــــل .............. أقلها هـــــو ما إليه هــــــداك

ولعـــل مـا في النفس من آياتــه .............عجب عجــاب لو تــرى عينــاك

والكـــون مشحـــون بأســـرار إذا ..............حاولــــت تفسيـــراً لهــا أعيـاك

قــل للطبيب تخطفتــه يد الــردى ............. ياشافي الأمراض : من أرداك؟ 

قــل للمريض نجـا وعوفي بعد مــا ............عجزت فنون الطب : من عافاك؟ 

قـل للصحيح يمــــوت لا من عـــلة ............ من بالمنايا ياصحيــح دهـــاك؟ 

قـــل للبصيـــر وكان يحــذر حفــــرة .............فهوى بها من ذا الذي أهـواك؟ 

بل سائل الأعمى خطا بين الزَّحام ............ بلا اصطدام : من يقود خطاك؟ 
.
.
.
(الشاعر إبراهيم على بديوى)




فراشة

----------


## فراشة

بل سائل الأعمى خطا بين الزَّحام..........بلا اصطدام : من يقود خطاك؟ 

قـــل للجنين يعيـــش معــزولا بـــلا. .........راع ومرعى : مالذي يرعــاك؟ 

قــل للوليــد بكى وأجهــش بالبـكاء ......... لدى الولادة : مالذي أبكـاك؟

وإذا تــــرى الثعبـــان ينفــث سـمــه ..........فاسأله : من ذا بالسموم حشاك؟

وأســأله كــيف تعيـــش ياثعبـــان أو ..........تحيا وهذا السم يملأ فــــــاك؟

وأسأل بطون النحــل كيف تقاطـــرت .........شهداً وقل للشـــهد من حــلاَّك؟

بل سـائل اللبــن المصفى كان بيــن..........دم وفــرث مالــــذي صفــــاك؟

وإذا رأيت الحي يخـــرج مــن حنــــايا ...........ميت فاســأله: مــن أحيـــاك؟

وإذا تـــرى ابن الســودِ أبيضَ ناصـــعاً ........... فاسأله : مِنْ أين البياضُ أتاك؟

وإذا تــرى ابن البيضِ أســـودَ فاحـــماً ........... فاسأله: منْ ذا بالسواد طلاك؟ 
.
.
.
(الشاعر إبراهيم على بديوى)



(اللهم إنك عفو كريم تحب العفو فاعف عنى)



فراشة

----------


## فراشة

وإذا ترى ابن البيضِ أسودَ فاحماً ................ فاسأله: منْ ذا بالسواد طلاك؟ 

قل للنبات يجــــــــف بعد تعـهـــد ............... ورعاية : من بالجفاف رماك؟ 

وإذا رأيت النبت في الصحراء يربو ............... وحده فاسأله : من أرباك؟ 

وإذا رأيت البــــدر يســري ناشــرا ............... أنواره فاسأله : من أسراك؟ 

وأسأل شعاع الشمس يدنو وهي أبعد..........كلّ شيء مالذي أدناك؟ 

قــل للمريـــر من الثمار من الـــذي ..............بالمر من دون الثمار غذاك؟ 

وإذا رأيت النخـــل مشقوق النـــوى ............. فاسأله : من يانخل شق نواك؟

وإذا رأيــــت النـــار شـــب لهيبــــها .............. فاسأل لهيب النار: من أوراك؟ 

وإذا ترى الجبل الأشم منـــا طحــــاً ............. قمم السحاب فسله من أرساك؟

وإذا رأيــت النهـــر بالعـــذب الــــزلال ............ جرى فسله؟ من الذي أجراك؟

وإذا رأيت البحــــر بالملــــح الأجــاج ............. طغى فسله: من الذي أطغاك؟

وإذا رأيـــت الليــل يغشــى داجــــيا ............. فاسأله : من ياليل حاك دجاك؟

وإذا رأيت الصبـــح يُسفـــر ضاحــــياً ............. فاسأله: من ياصبح صاغ ضحاك؟ 

هـــذي عجائب طـــالما أخذت بـــها ............. عيناك وانفتحت بها أذناك! 

والله فـــــي كــــل العجــائب ماثــــل................ إن لم تكن لتراه فهو يراك؟
.
.
.
(الشاعر إبراهيم على بديوى)

 

(اللهم إنك عفو كريم تحب العفو فاعف عنى)



فراشة

----------


## فراشة

نكمل معا الجزء الأخير من قصيدة

(بك استجير)

كل عام وأنتم بخير



والله في كل العجـــائب ماثــــل ..............إن لم تكن لتراه فهو يراك؟ 

يا أيها الإنســــان مهلا مالـذي ...............بالله جل جلاله أغـــــراك؟ 

حــاذر إذا تغـــزو الفضــاء فربمـا ................ثآر الفضاء لنفسه فغزاك؟ 

اغز الفضاء ولا تكن مستعمـــراً ................ أو مستغلا باغيا سفاك

إيـــاك ان ترقى بالاستعـــمار في...............حرم السموات العلا إياك 

إن السموات العـــلا حـــرم طهور ................يحرق المستعمر الأفــــاك

اغز الفضـــاء ودع كواكبه ســـوابح .............. إن في تعوبقهن هـــــلاك! 

إن الكواكب ســوف يفسد أمــرها .............. وتسيء عقباها إلى عقباك

ولســـوف تعلم أن في هذا قيـــام .............. الساعة الكبرى هنا وهناك

أنا لا أثبـــط من جــــهود العـــلم أو ...............أنا في طريقك أغرس الأشواك

لكـنني لــــك ناصـــح فالـعــــلم إن ...............أخطأت في تسخيره أفناك

سخر نشاط العلم في حقل الرخاء .............. يصغ من الذهب النضار ثراك

سخـــره يملأ بالســـلام وبالتعــاون ............... عالـــماً متناحــــراً سفاكا

وادفــــع به شــــر الحيـــاة وسوءها ................وامسح بنعمى نوره بؤساك

العلــــــم إحيـــاء وإنشــــاء وليــــس ...............العلم تدميـــراً ولا إهـــــلاكا

فـــإذا أردت العـــلم منحــــرفاً فمـــا ................ أشقى الحياة به وما اشقاك
.
.
.
(الشاعر إبراهيم على بديوى)



(اللهم إنك عفو كريم تحب العفو فاعف عنا)



فراشة

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*

*أصبر على كيد الحاقد*

*فئن الصبر قاتله*

*فالنار تأكل نفسها*

*إن لم تجد ماتأكله*

----------


## احمدعمران

وجدت القناعه اصل الفتى ............فصرت بئذيالها ممتسك

فلا ذا يرانى على بابيه................ولا ذايرانى به منهمك

اعيش غنيا بلا درهما  ............ وامر على الناس شبه الملك

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*يا غاديا فى غفلة ورائحا  ***  الى متى تستحسن القبائحا*

*وكم الى كم لا تخاف موقفا  ***  يستنطق الله به الجوارحا*

*يا عجبا منك وكنت مبصرا  ***  كيف تجنبت الطريق الواضحا*

*كيف تكون حين تقرأ فى غد  ***  صحيفة قد ملئت فضائحا*

*أم كيف ترضى أن تكون خاسرا  ***  يوم يفوز من كان رابحا*




*ابن الحاج البكري*

----------


## فراشة

إلهي أنت تعـلم كيف حـــالي.............. فهل يا سيّـدي فــــرج قريب

فـــيا ديّــان يــوم الدّين فـــــرّج...............هموما في الفؤاد لـها دبيب

وصل حبلي بحبل رضاك وانظر............... إليّ وتب علي عسى أتوب

وراع حمايتي وتــولّ نصـــــــري ..............وشدّ عراي إن عرت الخطوب

وألهمني لذكـــرك طـول عمـري.............. فإنّ بذكـــرك الدّنيـــا تطــيب
.
.
.
(عبد الرحيم البرعى) 





فراشة

----------


## ROOS

*تالـي ليــــــل ..... ضــوّن علـيْ نجــوم و قنـاديــــــل ..... لابنــــاء ليبيــــا خشيــــــت


مــــع السحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور ..... لقيتـــه مزيّــن حلّتـــه بالنــــــــــــــــــور

مسـرور بالشهـر الفضيـل ســـــــــــرور ..... فاتـــــــــح خيـــام جـــــدد بالتشكيــــــــل

خشيــت نتصفّــح و نـا مبهــــــــــــــــور ..... فــي كــل خيمـــه شدنـــــــي تفصيـــــــل

دروس قيّمـه منهــا وعيـت امـــــــــــور ..... و اسّليـــــت بصــــوّراً لهــــا تمثيــــــــل

و قـداش سهفّتنـي خبـزة التنـــــــــــــور ..... و في القطايف ( الحسنا ) مزوقه بالحيل*

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*يا ليلة تفضل الأعوام والحقبا **** *هيجت للقلب ذكرى فاغتدا لهبا* 

*وكيف لا يغتدي نارا تطيح به **** *قلب يرى هرم الاسلام منقلبا* 

*ياليلة القدر نورا أضاء لنا **** *قاع السماء فأبصرنا مدى عجبا* 

*تترل الروح رفافا بأجنحة **** *بيض على الكون أرخاهن أو سحبا* 
*وللملائك تسبيح وزغردة **** *تكاد رناتها أن تذهل الشهبا* 






بدر شاكر السياب

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*ليلة السلام* 



*أطلّّي غُرّةَ الدهرِ .. أطلي ليلةَ القدرِ*


*أط**لي درّةَ الأيام مثلَ الكوكب الدرّي* 
*أطلّي في سماء العمر إشراقاً مع البدرِ* 
*سلامٌ أنتِ في الليل وحتى مطلعِ الفجرِ*  
*سلامٌ يغمرُ الدنيا يُغشّي الكونَ بالطهرِ*  
*وينشرُ نفحةَ القرآنِ والإيمانِ والخيرِ*  
*لأنكِ منتهى أمري فإني اليوم لا أدري*  
*أفي حلُمٍ..أفي وعيٍ..أنا.. يا حَيرةَ الفكرِ!*  
*لأجلكِ صُغتُ قافيتي ، وصغتُ قصيدةَ العمرِ* 
*أرتّلها وأنشدُها فأرحلُ في مدى الشعرِ* 

*فمن شطرٍ إلى شطرِ ومن سطرٍ إلى سطرِ*  

*ويصغي الكونُ في شغفٍ لقافيةٍ على ثغري* 
*لقافيةٍ ملوّنةٍ بلونِ خمائلِ الزهرِ*  

*فحرفٌ لونهُ يُغوي ، وحرفٌ حسنهُ يغري*  

*وليس الفضلُ لي أبداً فما عندي سوى فقري* 
*وكلّ الفضل والنُعمى لربٍّ مالكٍ أمري*  

*ومنْ يدري! بما قد رانَ من وزرٍ على ظهري* 

*فيا رباهُ فارحمني..فوزري ..آهِ من وزري* 
*لأنكِ أنت أمنيتي.. لأنك ليلة القدرِ* 







*عبد المعطي الدالاتي*

----------


## المغازى

*لوكنت تعلم ما أقول عذرتنى ....او كنت تعلو ما تقول عزرتكا
لكن جهلت مقالتى فعذلتنى ...وعلمت انك جاهل فعزرتكا*

----------


## فراشة

تهنئة من القلب للجميع بعيد الفطر المبارك

تقبل الله صيامكم وقيامكم وصالح أعمالكم

تحياااااتى 




بالبــــــــر صُمـــــــتَ وأنت أفضــــــــــل صــائـــــــــم

فانعم بعيد الفطر عيدًا إنه وبسنة الله الرضية تُفطر

يــــــــــــوم أغــــــــــــر مـــــــــن الزمــــــــان مُشهرُ 
.
.
.
(البحترى)



(كل عام وأنتم جميعا بخيــــــــــــــــــــــر)



فراشة

----------


## احمدعمران

كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## anasofo

ابيت في غربة لا النفس راضية بها ولا الملتقي من شيعتي كثب
                                                            فلا رفيق تسر النفس طلعتة ولا صديق يري مابي فيكتئب




                                      رب السيف والقلم محمود سامي البارودي

----------


## فراشة

مرحبا بك أخى 
anasofo
نورت المنتدى والموضوع فى أولى مشاركاتك
فأهلا بك دائما



هذه أبيات فى وداع شهر رمضان وأتمنى لو يعرف 
أحدكم إسم الشاعر يذكره لنا



ياخير من نزلَ النفوسَ أراحلُ
بالأمسِ جئتَ فكيفَ كيفَ سترحلُ
بكتِ القلوبُ على وداعك حرقةً
كيف العيونُ إذا رحلتَ ستفعلُ
من للقلوبِ يضمها في حزنها
من للنفوس لجرحها سيعللُ
ما بال شهر الصومِ يمضي مسرعاً 
وشهورُ باقي العام كم تتمهّل
عشنا انتظارك في الشهورِ بلوعةٍ 
فنزلتَ فينا زائراً يتعجّلُ
ها قد رحلت أيا حبيبُ، وعمرنا
يمضي ومن يدري أَأَنتَ ستقبلُ
فعساكَ ربي قد قبلت صيامنا
وعساكَ كُلَّ قيامنا تتقبَّلُ



تقبل الله صيامنا وقيامنا اجمعين ان شاء الله



فراشة

----------


## ghazala son

والدين يسر والخلافة بيعة*** والأمر شورى والحقوق قضاء

----------


## anasofo

> مرحبا بك أخى 
> anasofo
> نورت المنتدى والموضوع فى أولى مشاركاتك
> فأهلا بك دائما
> 
> 
> 
> هذه أبيات فى وداع شهر رمضان وأتمنى لو يعرف 
> أحدكم إسم الشاعر يذكره لنا
> ...










مشكورة اختي العزيزة الفراشة علي ترحيبك لي في منتداكم الرائع وفي مشاركتك الاروع ومشكورة ايضا علي هذة القصيدة الجميلة في وداع شهر رمضان وهي لطالبة اسمها  سبأ رياض هبرات

----------


## فراشة

> مشكورة اختي العزيزة الفراشة علي ترحيبك لي في منتداكم الرائع وفي مشاركتك الاروع ومشكورة ايضا علي هذة القصيدة الجميلة في وداع شهر رمضان وهي لطالبة اسمها  سبأ رياض هبرات


كل الشكرلك أخىanasofo

ونتمنى تواجدك ومشاركتك معنا باستمرار





هذه قصيدة رائعة للشاعر عبد الرحمن العشماوي  يتحدث ويصف فيها حال طفلة عربية مسلمة وهي ترقب هلال العيد


غب يا هلال 

إني أخاف عليك من قهر الرجال 

قف من وراء الغيم 

لا تنشر ضياءك فوق أعناق التلال 

غب يا هلال 

إني لأخشى أن يصيبك 

- حين تلمحنا - الخبال 

أنا – يا هلال 

أنا طفلة عربية فارقت أسرتنا الكريمة 

لي قصة 

دموية الأحداث باكية أليمة 

أنا – يا هلال 

أنا من ضحايا الاحتلال 

أنا من ولدت 

وفي فمي ثدي الهزيمه 

شاهدت يوما عند منزلنا كتيبه 

في يومها 

كان الظلام مكدسا 

من حول قريتنا الحبيبة 

في يومها 

ساق الجنود أبي 

وفي عينيه أنهار حبيسه 

وتجمعت تلك الذئاب الغبر 

في طلب الفريسه 

ورأيت جنديا يحاصر جسم والدتي 

بنظرته المريبه 

مازلت أسمع – يا هلال – 

ما زلت أسمع صوت أمي 

وهي تستجدي العروبه 

ما زلت أبصر نصل خنجرها الكريم 

صانت به الشرف العظيم 

مسكينة أمي 

فقد ماتت 

وما علمت بموتتها العروبه 

إني لأعجب يا هلال 

يترنح المذياع من طرب 

وينتعش القدح 

وتهيج موسيقى المرح 

والمطربون يرددون على مسامعنا 

ترانيم الفرح 

وبرامج التلفاز تعرض لوحة للتهنئه 

( عيد سعيد يا صغار ) 

والطفل في لبنان يجهل منشأه 

وبراعم الأقصى عرايا جائعون 

واللاجئون 

يصارعون الأوبئه 

غب يا هلال 

قالوا : 

ستجلب نحونا العيد السعيد 

عيد سعيد ؟؟! 

والأرض ما زالت مبللة الثرى 

بدم الشهيد 

عيد سعيد في قصور المترفين 

هرمت خطانا يا هلال 

ومدى السعادة لم يزل عنا بعيد 

غب يا هلال 

لا تأت بالعيد السعيد 

مع الأنين 

أنا لا أريد العيد مقطوع الوتين 

أتظن أن العيد في حلوى 

وأثواب جديده ؟ 

أتظن أن العيد تهنئة 

تسطر في جريده 

غب يا هلال 

واطلع علينا حين يبتسم الزمن 

وتموت نيران الفتن 

اطلع علينا 

حين يورق بابتسامتنا المساء 

ويذوب في طرقاتنا ثلج الشتاء 

اطلع علينا بالشذى 

بالعز بالنصر المبين 

اطلع علينا بالتئام الشمل 

بين المسلمين 

هذا هو العيد السعيد 

وسواه 

ليس لنا بعيد 

غب يا هلال 

حتى ترى رايات أمتنا ترفرف في شمم 

فهناك عيد 

أي عيد 

وهناك يبتسم الشقي مع السعيد
.
.
.
(عبد الرحمن العشماوى)





فراشة

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

قلتُ يوماً في صلاة العيدِ 

يا ربُ تعبنا من تلاوين الحياه 

ومن الحزن الذي يَعْمُرُ فينا 

ثم لا يأتِ سواه 


فتنبهتُ إلى صوت المصلين أمامي 

وورائي 

وعلى جنبيَّ ترتيلُ شفاه 

الله أكبرْ .. الله أكبرْ .. الله أكبرْ 

لا إله إلا الله 

الله أكبرْ .. الله أكبرْ 

ولله الحمدْ




كريم معتوق

----------


## فراشة

رماني الدهرُ بالأرزاءِ حتى فـؤادي في غشاءٍ مـن نبــالِ 


فصرتُ إذا أصابتني سهامٌ تكسَّرتِ النصالُ على النصالِ 


فعشـتُ ولا أُبالــي بالـرزايا لأني مـا انتفعــتُ بـأنْ أُبالـي
.
.
.
(المتنبى)





تحياااااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## ROOS

أيام* وأنا أحاول ألا أذكرك 

أريد أن أمسح خيالك من مخيلتي 

وأن أنسي أنك موجود في ذاكرتي 

أجد نفسي تبحث عن أعذر واهيه 

خليط من المشاعر لا أعرف ماهي

تارة تحاورك...ومرة تتخيلك...وحين تكرهك 

فكيف أنساك وأنا أضعف من ذاك 

أعد الايام والساعات لا ألقاك 

ولكني أتراجع وأتمني ألا أراك 

حتي عندما أكتب أتخيلك في ماكتبت

حتي تكون سبب عذابي فيما أخطأت 

حتي تكون أنت جلادي فيما أذنبت 

أشعر برعب وخوف يتملكني 

فمن يمدني بالأمان ويشعرني 

أحاول أن أداري خوفي بنسيانك 

أجد السكون والراحة مع طيفك 

هل أستطيع العيش من دونك 

أتمني أنأستطيع النسيان 

فلن يأتي الربيع بعد الأوان 

ولا يزرع الورد في أى مكان 

ولن يدوم الحب في هذا الزمان*

----------


## فراشة

حـرّ ومـذهب كلّ حــرّ مــذهبـي..........ما كنت بالغاوي ولا المتعصب 

يأبى فؤادي أن يميل إلى الأذى..........حبّ الأذية من طباع العقرب 

حسب المسيء شعوره ومقاله..........في سرّه : يا ليتني لم أذنب 

إني إذا نـزل البلاء بصــاحبي.........دافعت عنه بناجذي وبمخلبي 

وشددت ساعده الضعيف بساعدي... ...وسترت منكبه العريّ بمنكبي 

وأرى مســـــــاوئه كأنــي لا أرى...........وأرى محاسنه وإن لم تكتب 

وألوم نفسي قبــله إن أخطــــأت...........وإذا أساء إلّي لم أتعتّـــب
.
.
.
(إليا ابو ماضى)




فراشة

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
عشقت حلماً جميلاً=بأن حياتي... حياتك
وعشت حزناً ثقيلاً=في البعد عن بسماتك
أردت عنك بديلاً=فجاء بديلك... ذاتك.[/poem]

----------


## midolover

حوم سابح وسط بحور السماء     محلق بقلبى بين كواكب الجوزاء
تائه فى دنيا البشر غـأريـب انا     منفرد بصبابتى بين اعز الاصدقاء
شـاك الـى البـحر طـول همـى    شـاك الـى الـبـحر همـوم كل شكاء 
فبـكيـت من حـرقـه فراق احبة       فنفذ الدمع وابدلت الدمتوع بدمـاء

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
بهاؤكِ يُذهب عقلي كأنّي=قضيتُ الحياةِ... أعُبّ ُالشَرابْ
وروحي بسقمٍ سقاه التمنّي=نحاساً مُحَمّى... ومُرّاً مُذابْ
فغيبي بحسنكِ عنها وعني=أراكِ عشقتِ حياةَ الضبابْ
وإن يسألوكِ فرُدّي بأني=حِصانٌ عجوزٌ... أحبَّ... فذابْ.[/poem]

----------


## rosey19



----------


## فراشة

أيها الشاكي الليالــــــي إنما الغبطة فكــــــره

ربما استوطنت الكــــوخ وما في الكوخ كســــره

وخلت منها القصـــــور

العاليات المشمخـــــره

تلمس الغصن المعــــرى

فإذا في الغصن نضـــره

و إذا رفت على القفــــر استوي ماء وخضــــره

وإذا مست حصــــــاة صقلتـــــها فهـي دره
.
.
(إليا ابو ماضى)




تحياااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أنا لن أعود ولو نقشتِ لفظ "عُد لي" فوق أجفان الورود...=أنا لن أعود...

أنا لن أعود ولو بذلتِ ألف طنٍ... ألف سطرٍ من أساطير الوعود...=أنا لن أعود...

أنا لن أعود ولو بكيتِ حتى ذُبتِ... حتى ذابت كل أحجار الوجود...=فلن أعود.[/poem]

----------


## وجدى محمود

لا الله الا الله محمد رسول الله


*انا اسف وسامحينى
على اللى كان
انا الكروان
وراجع اغنى علشانك
وامحى كل احزانك
وقلبى يدق على بابك
وقلبك ياخده بالاحضان
ولو مره العناد خدنى
ولو مره العناد خانك
بلاش تقسى على الكروان 
*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
"قمرٌ" بفراقك خاتمتي=يقتلني صبر المرتقب
مصلوب بالبعد... أنادي=في بعدك... أهلا بالصلب.[/poem]

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*



*مــا كان أخلقــنا منكم بتكـــرمة **** لـو ان أمــركم من أمرنـا أمــم

إن كــان سركـم ما قال حاسدنا **** فما لجـــرح إذا أرضاكـــم ألــم

و بينــنا لو رعيتم ذاك معرفــة **** غن المعـارف في اهل النهـى ذمم

كم تطلبـــون لنا عيبـا فيعجزكم **** و يكره الله ما تأتون والكــرم

ما أبعد العيب و النقصان عن شرفي **** أنا الثـــريا و ذان الشيب و الهرم

ليـت الغمام الذي عندي صواعقه **** يزيلهـن إلى من عنـده الديــم

أرى النوى تقتضينني كل مرحلة **** لا تستقـل بها الوخادة الرسـم

لئن تركـن ضميرا عن ميامننا **** ليحدثن لمـن ودعتهــم نـدم

إذا ترحلت عن قـوم و قد قـدروا **** أن لا تفارقهم فالـراحلون هــم

شــر البلاد مكان لا صــديق بــه **** و شر ما يكسب الإنسان ما يصم

و شـر ما قنصته راحتي قنص **** شبه البزاة سواء فيه و الرخم

بأي لفظ تقـول الشعــر زعنفة **** تجـوز عندك لا عــرب ولا عجم

هذا عـتابـك إلا أنـه مقـة **** قـد ضمـن الدر إلا أنه كلم*

*المتنبى



*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=1 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أَوَذنبي أني فضَّلْتُكْ=عن نفسي... حتى الإنكارِ؟
فرقصتُ بكلماتي... أُضحك=وشدوتُ بميّتِ أوتاري
لم أجدَ سوى الأملَ وقوداً=كَي يدفأَ جُرْحُكِ من ناري
فاحترقت آمالي... حُباً=وبلعتُ دموعي... لأداري.[/poem]

----------


## فراشة

حلم
.
.

أنت يا من تحلمين الآن 

ماذا تحلمين ….؟ 

بالدروب الرزق 

بالغابة 

بالموت مع الكون الذي لا تفهمين 

ولعلي الآن شيء 

غابة 

أو ذلك الدرب 

أو الموت الذي لا تفهمين 

ولعلى 

قبضة تخنقك الآن 

وعين لا تلين 

أو شتاء قارص يندس في قلبك من حين 

لحين 

ثم ماذا …؟ 

أنت يا من تحلمين الآن 

ماذا تحلمين …؟ 

وغدا إذا تدركين الفجر 

ماذا تدركين ..؟ 

كنت حلما مرّ والليل بلا معنى كأيام سجين 

وتلاشت مع الدروب 

مع الغابة 

والموت الذي لا تفهمين
.
.
.
(بلند الحيدرى)




تحياااااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

_إلى أمّّي_ 




*عيناك قافلتان من تعب ٍ*

*أحتاج عمري* 

*كي أرى بهما* 

*لا تحزني إن كنت ُ مغترباً*

*فأنا أسافر*

*بين هدبهما* 

*ما كنت ُ أبحر في سؤالهما*

*إلاّ لأغرق*

*في جوابهما*





*عيسى الشيخ حسن*

----------


## فراشة

إِن كانَ سَرَّكُمُ ما قالَ حاسِدُنا

فَما لِجُرْحٍ إِذا أَرضاكُمُ أَلَمُ

وبَينَنا لَو رَعَيْتُمْ ذاكَ مَعرِفةٌ

إِنَّ المَعارِفَ في أَهلِ النُهَى ذِمَمُ

كَم تَطلُبُونَ لَنا عَيباً فيُعجِزُكم

ويَكرَهُ الله ما تأْتُونَ والكَرَمُ

ما أَبعَدَ العَيْبَ والنُقصانَ عن شَرَفي

أَنا الثُرَيَّا وَذانِ الشَـيبُ والهَرَمُ
.
.
(المتنبي)




تحيااااااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## mohammadelrayee

المرا يامل ان يعيش          وطول عيش قد يضره 
تفنى بشاشته  ويبقى         بعد حلوالعيش مره
وتضره الايام حتى           لا يرى شيئ يسره
فكم شامت بي ان هل        كت وقائلا لله دره

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أبُنَيتي... لا تَجزَعي=كلُ الأَنامُ إليَّ ذِهابْ
نوحي عليَّ بحَسرةٍ=من خلفِ سِتْرَكِ، والحِجابْ
قولي إذا ناديتَني=وعَيَيْتُ عن رد الجوابْ
زينُ الشبابِ... أبا فِراسٍ=لم يُمَتّعْ... بالشبابْ.[/poem]

*أبو فراس الحمداني... وهو يموت بين يدي ابنته.*

----------


## فراشة

قد يعشق المرءُ من لامالَ في يده

ويكره القلبُ من في كفه الذهب

حقيقةٌ لو وعاها الجاهلون لما

تنافسوا في معانيها ولااحتربوا

ما قيمة الناس إلا في مبادئهم

لا المال يبقى ولا الألقاب والرتب 
.
.
(عبدالرحمن العشماوي)





تحياااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*لا قيتها و هي تهواني و أهواها **** *فما أحلى تلاقينا و أحلاها*  

*000و ما ألذّ تدانيها و أجملها **** *و ما أخفّ تصابيها و أصباها*  

*فهي الربيع المغنّي و هي بهجته **** *و هي الحياة و معنى الحبّ معناها* 

*و إنّها في ابتسامات الصبا قبل **** *سكرى تفيض بأشهى السكر ريّاها* 

*و فتنة من شباب الحسن رقّمها **** *فنّ الصّبا و حوار الحبّ غناها*  

*لاقيتها و أغاريد الهوى بفمي *****تشدو و تشدو تستوحي محيّاها*  


*غازلتها فتغاضت لحظة ودنت **** *و عنونت بابتسامات الرضا فاها* 







*عبد الله البردوني*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
جودي بوصلٍ... أو ببينِ=فاليأسُ... إحدى الراحتين.[/poem]
*مهيار الدلهمي*

----------


## فراشة

أجَفَوْتَني فيمَنْ جَفاني

وجَعَلتَ شأنَكَ غيرَ شاني

وَلَطالَمَا أمّنْتَني

مِمّا أرَى كلّ الأمانِ

حتّى إذا انقَلَبَ الزّمانُ

عليّ صرْتَ معَ الزّمانِ
.
.
(أبو العتاهية)



تحياااااااتى
فراشة

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا الله الا الله محمد رسول الله*

*شهداؤنا*
*شهداؤنا بين المقابر يهمسون..* 
*والله إنا قادمون..* 
*في الأرض ترتفع الأيادي..* 
*تنبُت الأصوات في صمت السكون..* 
*والله إنا راجعون..* 
*تتساقط الأحجار يرتفع الغبار..* 
*تضيء كالشمس العيون..* 
*والله إنا راجعون..* 
*شهداؤنا خرجوا من الأكفان..* 
*وانتفضوا صفوفًا، ثم راحوا يصرخون..* 
*عارٌ عليكم أيها المستسلمون..* 
*وطنٌ يُباع وأمةٌ تنساق قطعانا..* 
*وأنتم نائمون..* 
*شهداؤنا فوق المنابر يخطبون..* 
*قاموا إلى لبنان صلوا في كنائسها..* 
*وزاروا المسجد الأقصى..* 
*وطافوا في رحاب القدس..* 
*واقتحموا السجون..* 
*في كل شبر..* 
*من ثرى الوطن المكبل ينبتون..* 
*من كل ركن في ربوع الأمة الثكلى..* 
*أراهم يخرجونْ..* 
*شهداؤنا وسط المجازر يهتفونْ..* 
*الله أكبر منك يا زمن الجنونْ..* 
*الله أكبر منك يا زمن الجنونْ..* 
*الله أكبر منك يا زمن الجنونْ..* 
****** 
*فاروق جويده*
*وسوف أكمل القصيده على مشاركات*

----------


## فراشة

استاذ وجدى تسمح لى اتناوب معك تقديم القصيدة؟




شهداؤنا يتقدمونْ.. 

أصواتهم تعلو على أسوار بيروت الحزينة.. 

في الشوارع في المفارق يهدرونْ.. 

إني أراهم في الظلام يُحاربونْ.. 

رغم انكسار الضوء.. 

في الوطن المكبل بالمهانة.. 

والدمامة.. والمجون.. 

والله إنا عائدون.. 

أكفاننا ستضيء يومًا في رحاب القدسِ.. 

سوف تعود تقتحم المعاقل والحصونْ.. 
.
.
(فاروق جويده)



تحياااااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## عيون فلسطين

*

لرب نازلة يضيق بها الفتى ذرعا وعند الله منها المخرج
ضاقت فلما استحكمت حلقاتها فرجت وكنت أظنها لا تفرج*

----------


## t.seba99@yahoo

thank  u

----------


## t.seba99@yahoo

trhank u

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

لا أعرف قائلها... أفيدونا جزاكم الله خيراً.

*سأصبِرْ... حتى يعَجْزَ الصبرُ عن صبري
وأصبِرْ... حتى يقدِر اللهُ في أمـــــــــري
وأصبِرْ... حتى يعلمُ الصبرُ إنـــــــــــــي 
صابرُ على شيءٍ أمَرُّ... من الصبــــــرِ.*

----------


## فراشة

> لا أعرف قائلها... أفيدونا جزاكم الله خيراً.
> 
> *سأصبِرْ... حتى يعَجْزَ الصبرُ عن صبري
> وأصبِرْ... حتى يقدِر اللهُ في أمـــــــــري
> وأصبِرْ... حتى يعلمُ الصبرُ إنـــــــــــــي 
> صابرُ على شيءٍ أمَرُّ... من الصبــــــرِ.*



أهلا استاذ أيمن

سعيده بمشاركاتك الرائعة

الكلمات الجميلة دى تنسب إلى 

(الإمام على بن إبى طالب كرم الله وجهه)

(والله أعلم)




يا سيدتي:

لا أتذكَر إلا صوتك..

حين تدق نواقيس الأعياد!

لاأتذكر إلا عطرك..

حين أنام على ورق الأعشاب ! 

أنت امرأة لا تتكرر.. في تاريخ الورد..

وفي تاريخ الشعر..

وفي ذاكرة الزنبق و الريحان..! 
.
.
(نزار قباني)






تحياااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*لا حبَّ إلا حيث حلَّ ولا أرى ****
*لي غير ذلك موطناً ومقاما* 

*وطني على طول الليالي دارهُ **** 
*مهما نأى وهواي حيث أقاما*  

*والأرضُ حين تضمُّنا مأهولةٌ **** 
*لحظاتُها معمورةٌ أيّاما*  

*لا فرق بين شَمالِها وجنوبِها **** 
*فهما لقلبي يحملان سلاما* 

*وهما لعهدي حافظان وقلّما **** 
*حفظ الزمانُ لمهجتين ذماما*  

*وإذا بكيتُ فقد بكيتُ مخافةً **** 
*من أن يكون غرامُنا أحلاما*  

*ولربما خطرَ النّوى فبكيتُهُ **** 
*من قبل أن يأتي البعادُ سجاما* 










*ابراهيم ناجي*

----------


## فراشة

يامن على البعد ينسانا ونذكره

سوف تذكرنا يوما وننساكا

ان الليل الذي يجلوك ياقمرا

له صبح متى تدركه اخفاكا
.
.
(الرافعي)




تحياااااااااااااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*وانتحينا معا مكاناً قصياً* 
*نتهادى الحديث أخذاً وردّا*  

*سألتني مللتنا أم تبدلتَ* 
*سوانا هوىً عنيفاً ووجدا*  

*قلت هيهات! كم لعينيكِ عندي* 
*من جميلٍ كم بات يهدى ويسدى*  

*انا ما عشت أدفع الدين شوقا* 
*وحنينا إلى حماكِ وسهدا*  

*وقصيداً مجلجلاً كل بيتٍ* 
*خلفَه ألفُ عاصفٍ ليس يهدا*  

*ذاك عهدي لكن قلبك لم يقض* 
*ديونَ الهوى ولم يرعَ عهدا*  

*والوعودُ التي وعدتِ فؤادي* 
*لا أراني أعيش حتى تؤدَّى* 






*ابراهيم ناجي*

----------


## فراشة

ولكني امرؤٌ للــناسِ ضحـــكي

ولِي وحدي تباريحي وحـزني 

وتأبَى كبريائي أن يَـــــــرانِي

فَتَىً مغرورقاً بالدمــــع جَفْنِي

فأستــر عَبــــرتِي عنـهُ لئــلا

يَضِيقُ بِهَا وإن هيَ أحرقتني
.
.
(ايليا ابو ماضي)





تحياااااااااااااتى


فراشة

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

قال الشاعر :
إذا الهموم على الأكتاف تكاثرت


فقل لها : يا أختى انزلى

----------


## خالد بركات

كليني لهم يا أميمـــــــة ناصب        وليل أقاسيه بطـــــيء الكواكبِ 
تطاول حتى قلت ليس بمنقض        وليس الذي يرعى النجوم بآئب
وصدر أراح الليل عازب همه       	تضاعف فيه الحزن من كل جانبِ

لشاعر الكبير :النابغة الذبياني 

***
اشر قتيل قتيل حبه فى سبيل جفى صعب الوصال
وما اجهل طارق باب شمس يرجو منها نعيم الظلال
سيظل البحر للأجاجا حادى وان صب الكوثر فى فمه الزولال
فلا تكن كفارس لنبل داعى بالهيجاء تحت امطار النصال

لخالد بركات أبو قوطة

----------


## فراشة

أهلا بك خالد

نورت المنتدى والموضوع سعداء بمشاركتك سواء بأبيات  

الشاعر الكبير :النابغة الذبياني أو بأبياتك

فمرحبا بك دائما




وكم أبكي على إلف شجاني

وما يغني البــكاء والعــويلُ

تلاقينا فـما أطفــى الــتلاقي

لهـيبا ، لا ولا بــرد الغلــيلُ

طلبت مـن الزمان صفاء عيش

وحسبك قدر ما يعطي البخيلُ

وهــا أنا ميِّت إن لــم يُعنِّــي

على أمير الهوى الصبر الجميلُ
.
.
(عنترة بن شداد) 





فراشة

----------


## Dragon Shadow

هبني بقيتُ على الأيامِ والأبدِ 
ونلتُ ما شئتُ من مالٍ ومن ولدِ
من لي برؤيةِ من قد كنْتُ آلفهُمْ 
وبالزمنِ الذي وَلَّى فلم يَعُدِ
لا فارقَ الحزنُ قلبي بعدَهم أبداً
حتى يفرقَ بين الروحِ والجَسَدِ

----------


## Dragon Shadow

سل الرّماح العوالى عن معالينا 
واستشهد البيض هل خاب الرّجا فينا

لما سعينا فما رقت عزائمنا
عما نروم ولا خابت مساعينا 

قوما إذا استخصموا كانوا فراعنة 
يوما وإن حكموا كانو موازينا 

تدرعوا العقل جلبابا فان حميت 
نار الوغى خلتهم فيها مجانينا 

الخيل ما ربطناها مسوّمة 
إلا لنغزو بها من بات يغزونا

ان الزرازير لمّا قام قائمها 
توهّمت أنها صارت شواهينا

إنا لقوم أبت أخلاقنا شرفا 
أن نبتدى بالأذى من ليس يؤذينا

بيض صنائعنا خضر مرابعنا
سود وقائعنا حُمر مواضينا

لايظهر العجز منا دون نيل المنــى 
ولو رأينا المنايا في أمانينا

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

مرت سنين على دى الحالة 
قصة دموع قصة محالة
يا دنيا ليه الدم يهون
على ناس قاسية ومحتالة

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
فلا تسأل عن الأحلام والوردِ=تركتُ الوهمَ للأشعار والقصدِ
بصيص الروح... إن يخفى له أملٌ=فصبر الروح... لا الأوهام في كبدي.[/poem]

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله**شهدائناِ**
شهداؤنا يتقدمونْ.. 
أصواتهم تعلو على أسوار بيروت الحزينة.. 
في الشوارع في المفارق يهدرونْ.. 
إني أراهم في الظلام يُحاربونْ.. 
رغم انكسار الضوء.. 
في الوطن المكبل بالمهانة.. 
والدمامة.. والمجون.. 
والله إنا عائدون.. 
أكفاننا ستضيء يومًا في رحاب القدسِ.. 
سوف تعود تقتحم المعاقل والحصونْ.. 
**** 
شهداؤنا في كل شبر يصرخونْ.. 
يا أيها المتنطعونْ.. 
كيف ارتضيتم أن ينام الذئب.. 
في وسط القطيع وتأمنونْ؟ 
وطن بعرْض الكون يُعرض في المزاد.. 
وطعمة الجرذان.. 
في الوطن الجريح يتاجرون.. 
أحياؤنا الموتى على الشاشات.. 
في صخب النهاية يسكرون.. 
من أجهض الوطن العريق.. 
وكبل الأحلام في كل العيون.. 
يا أيها المتشرذمون.. 
سنخلص الموتى من الأحياء.. 
من سفه الزمان العابث المجنون.. 
والله إنا قادمون.. 
"ولا تحسبن الذين قتلوا في سبيل الله أمواتًا 
بل أحياء عند ربهم يرزقون" 
**** 
شهداؤنا في كل شبر.. 
في البلاد يزمجرونْ.. 
جاءوا صفوفًا يسألونْ.. 
يا أيها الأحياء ماذا تفعلونْ.. 
في كل يوم كالقطيع على المذابح تصلبونْ.. 
تتنازلون على جناح الليل.. 
كالفئران سرًّا للذئاب تهرولونْ.. 
وأمام أمريكا.. 
تُقام صلاتكم فتسبحونْ.. 
وتطوف أعينكم على الدولارِ.. 
فوق ربوعه الخضراء يبكي الساجدونْ.. 
صور على الشاشاتِ.. 
جرذان تصافح بعضها.. 
والناس من ألم الفجيعة يضحكونْ.. 
في صورتين تُباع أوطان، وتسقط أمةٌ.. 
ورؤوسكم تحت النعالِ.. وتركعونْ.. 
في صورتين.. 
تُسلَّم القدس العريقة للذئاب.. 
ويسكر المتآمرون.. 
**** 
شهداؤنا في كل شبر يصرخونْ.. 
بيروت تسبح في الدماء وفوقها 
الطاغوت يهدر في جنونْ.. 
بيروت تسألكم أليس لعرضها 
حق عليكم؟ أين فر الرافضونْ؟ 
وأين غاب البائعونْ؟ 
وأين راح.. الهاربونْ؟ 
الصامتون.. الغافلون.. الكاذبونْ.. 
صمتوا جميعًا.. 
والرصاص الآن يخترق العيونْ.. 
وإذا سألت سمعتَهم يتصايحونْ.. 
هذا الزمان زمانهم.. 
في كل شيء في الورى يتحكمونْ.. 
**** 
لا تسرعوا في موكب البيع الرخيص فإنكم 
في كل شيء خاسرونْ.. 
لن يترك الطوفان شيئًا كلكمْ 
في اليم يومًا غارقون.. 
تجرون خلف الموتِ 
والنخَّاس يجري خلفكم.. 
وغدًا بأسواق النخاسة تُعرضونْ.. 
لن يرحم التاريخ يومًا.. 
من يفرِّط أو يخونْ.. 
كهاننا يترنحونْ.. 
فوق الكراسي هائمونْ.. 
في نشوة السلطان والطغيانِ.. 
راحوا يسكرونْ.. 
وشعوبنا ارتاحت ونامتْ.. 
في غيابات السجونْ.. 
نام الجميع وكلهم يتثاءبونْ.. 
فمتى يفيق النائمونْ؟ 
متى يفيق النائمون؟. 
__________________**فاروق جويده*

----------


## فراشة

اذكرك كلما شرقت شمس 

وكلما غنى عصفور                          

اذكرك ما دام بي نفس 

والعين ترى النور



(محمدابوزيد)




تحيااااااااااااااتى

----------


## فخراوى

::h:: إذا خلوت الدهر فلا تقل...خلوت ولكن قل على رقيب

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*كلما عدت إلى بيتى الكئيب*
*لأهنأ بالعيش مع أبى الحبيب*
*بالخطأ أوصل له خط الأنابيب*
*فيضربنى ضربًا ويكأنه الزبيب*
*فهو الحبيب*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*بكاؤكما يشفي وإن كان لا يجدي
فجودا فقد أودى نظيركما عندي

ابن الرومي*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ودَمعي... كالجواهر ينهمي=على شفةٍ... تحتالُ بالبسْماتِ
وعودي... كم يتوق ليرتمي=ينهره عزِّي...والشموخ بذاتي.[/poem]

----------


## فراشة

وكم أبكي على إلف شجاني

وما يغني البكاء والعويلُ

تلاقينا فما أطفى التلاقي

لهيبا ، لا ولا برد الغليلُ

طلبت مـن الزمان صفاء عيش

وحسبك قدر ما يعطي البخيلُ

وها أنا ميِّت إن لم يُعنِّي

على أمير الهوى الصبر الجميلُ
.
.
(عنترة بن شداد) 



تحياااااااااااااااااتى

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*تساءلوا: كيف تقول: 
هذى بلاد لم تعد كبلادى؟! 
فأجبت: 
هذا عتاب الحب للأحباب» 

لا تغْضَبـِى من ثـَوْرَتِى.. وعتــابـــى 
مازالَ حُّبــــكِ محنتى وعــــــــذابى 
مازالتِ فى العين الحزينــــةِ قبلـــــة ً 
للعاشقين بسحْـــركِ الخَـــــــــــلاَّبِ 
أحببتُ فيكِ العمرَ طفــــلا ً باسمــــًا 
جاءَ الحيــاة َ بأطهـر الأثـــــــــوابِ 
أحببتُ فيكِ الليلَ حيــــن يضمنـــــــا 
دفءُ القلــوبِ.. ورفـْقــَة ُ الأصحابِ 



أحببتُ فيـكِ الأم تـَسْكـــُنُ طفلهَــــــا 
مهما نأى.. تلقــاهُ بالتــَّـــرْحَـــــابِ 
أحببتُ فيكِ الشمسَ تغسلُ شَعْــــرها 
عنـدَ الغروبِ بدمعها المُنـْسَــــــابِ 
أحببتُ فيكِ النيلَ يجــرى صَاخبــــًا 
فـَيَهيمُ رَوْضٌ..فى عنــــَـاق ِ رَوَابِ 
أحببتُ فيكِ شموخَ نهــر جامـــــــح ٍ 
كم كان يُسكرنــى بــغيـر شَــــرَابِ 
أحببتُ فيكِ النيلَ يسْجُــد خاشعِــــــا 
لله ربــــًّــــا دون أى حســــــــابِ 
أحببتُ فيكِ صلاة َ شعــبٍ مُؤْمــــن 
رسمَ الوجـودَ على هُدَى مِحْـــرَابِ* 




*فاروق جويدة*

*من قصيدة (( هذا عتاب الحب للأحباب  ))*

*التي ألقاها الشاعر الكبير أمس فى برنامج العاشرة مساءلأول مرة*

----------


## فخراوى

يارب إن عظمت ذنوبي كثرة
فلقد علمت بأن عفوك أعظم
إن كان لا يرجوك إلا محسن
فبمن يلوذ ويستجير المجرم
أدعوك رب كما أمرت تضرعا
فإذا رددت يدي فمن ذا يرحم
مالي إليك وسيلة إلا الرجا
وجميل ظني ثم إني مسلم
أبو نواس

----------


## فراشة

عِشْ كما تهوى قريباً أو بعيدا

حَسْبُ أيّامي جراحاً ونواحاً ووعودا

ولياليَّ ضَياعاً وجُحودا

ولقاءً ووداعاً يتركُ القلبَ وحيدا

يَسْهَرُ المِصباحُ والأقداحُ والذكرى معي

وعيونُ الليل يَخبو نورُها في أَدمُعي
.
.
(الشاعرأحمد فتحى)




تحيااااااااااااااااتى

----------


## t.seba99@yahoo

إذا الشعب يوما أراد الحياة  فلا بد أن يستجيب القدر

----------


## t.seba99@yahoo

إزاي تهون عند الخصام        وانت بيك اسباب سعادتي
إزاي تهون عند البعاد          وانت بيك أسباب حيـــاتي
انت يا أحلي الحبايب         و احلي من طير الخمايل لما يتمايل يغرد
لو وصفتك وقلت طاهر       كنت في وصفك بخيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل

----------


## فراشة

وقف الخلق ينظرون جميعا

كيف أبني قواعد المجد وحدي

وبناة الأهرام في سالف الدهر

كفوني الكلام عند التحدي 

أنا تاج العلاء في مفرق الشرق

ودراته فرائد عقدي 

إن مجدي في الأوليات عريق

من له مثل أولياتي ومجدي 

أنا إن قدر الإله مماتي

لا ترى الشرق يرفع الرأس بعدي 

ما رماني رام وراح سليماً

من قديم عناية الله جندي 

كم بغت دولة عليّ وجارت

ثم زالت وتلك عقبى التحدي 

إنني حرة كسرت قيودي

رغم أنف العدا وقطعت قيدي 

أتراني وقد طويت حياتي

في مراس لم أبلغ اليوم رشدي 
.
.
.
(الشاعر حافظ إبراهيم)



تحيااااااااااااااااتى

----------


## Dragon Shadow

فيا عَجباً لمن ربيتُ طِفْلاً 
أُلَقِّمُه بأطرافِ البنانِ.
 أُعَلِّمُه الرمايةَ كُلَّ يومٍ 
فلما اشْتَدَّ ساعدُه رماني.
 أُعَلِّمُه الفتوةَ كل وقتٍ 
فلما طرَّ شاربُه جفاني.
 وكم عَلَّمْتُهُ نَظْمَ القَوافِي
 فلما قالَ قافيةً هجاني.

----------


## a_leader

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
احفظ لسانك أيها الإنسانُ=لايلدغنّك إنه ثعبانُ
كم فى المقابر من قتيل لسانِه=كانت تهابُ لقاءَهُ الأقرانُ[/poem]

----------


## bedo_ic

ليت الزمان يعود يوما .. فاخبرة بما فعل الشيب

----------


## الشمس المصرية

رضيت بما قسم الله لي 
و فوضت أمري إلى خالقي 

كما أحسن الله فيما مضى 
كذلك يحسن فيما بقى

----------


## Dragon Shadow

قومٌ إِذا أكلُوا أَخْفَوا كَلامَهُمْ
 واستوثقوا من رِتاجِ البابِ والدارِ
 لا يقبسُ الجارُ منهم فَضْلَ نارِهمُ 
ولا تَكِفُّ يدٌ عن حُرْمةِ الجارِ

----------


## فراشة

مالحة في فمنا القصائد

مالحة ضفائر النساء

والليل والأستار، والمقاعد

مالحة أمامنا الأشياء..


يا وطني الحزين

حولتني بلحظة

من شاعر يكتب شعر الحب والحنين

لشاعر يكتب بالسكين..



لأن ما نحسه

أكبر من أوراقنا..

لابد أن نخجل من أشعارنا
.
.
(نزار قبانى)

----------


## فراشة

إذا خسرنا الحرب ، لا غرابة

لأننا ندخلها

بكل ما يملكه الشرقي من مواهب الخطابة

بالعنتريات التي ما قتلت ذبابه

لأننا ندخلها

بمنطق الطبلة والربابة..



السر في مأساتنا

صراخنا أضخم من أصواتنا

وسيفنا..

أطول من قاماتنا..



خلاصة القضية

توجز في عباره

لقد لبسنا قشرة الحضارة

والروح جاهلية...



بالناي والمزماز

لا يحدث انتصار...
.
.
(نزار قبانى)

تحيااااااااااااتى

----------


## فراشة

يا أصدقائي :

جربوا أن تكسروا الأبواب

أن تغسلوا أفكاركم

وتغسلوا الأثواب

يا أصدقائي

جربوا أن تقرؤوا كتاب ..

أن تكتبوا كتاب..

أن تزرعوا الحروف..

والرمان ..

والأعناب..

أن تبحروا إلى بلاد الثلج والضباب

فالناس يجهلونكم..

في خارج السرداب

الناس يحسبونكم

نوعا من الذئاب ...
.
.
(نزار قبانى)

تحيااااااااااااااتى

----------


## a_leader

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا من يرى ما في الضمير ويسمع=أنت المُعدُّ لكلّ ما يُتوقّعُ
يامن يُرجى للشدائد كلّها=يا من إليه المشتكى والمفزعُ
يا من خزائنُ رزقه في قولٍ كُن=أمنُن فإن الخير عندك أجمعُ
مالي سوى فقري إليك وسيلة=فبالافتقارِ إليك فقري أدفع
مالي سوى قرعي لبابك حيلةٌ=فلئن رُددتُ فأيّ بابٍ أقرعُ
ومن الذي أدعو وأهتف باسمه=إن كان فضلُك عن فقيرك يُمنعُ 
حاشا لفضلك أن تُقنّط عاصياً=الفضلُ أجزلُ والمواهب أوسع[/poem]

ابو القاسم بن الخطيب

----------


## فراشة

يَا رَبِّ إنِّي كَمْ وُهِمْتُ بِرَغْبَةٍ 

وَوَهَبْتُ حُلْمِي مَنْ تَدَانَتْ لِلْفَنَاء 

ونَسَجْتُ دَمْعِي صَوْبَ أحْلامٍ سُدًى

ورَأيْتُ خَيْرَ الْذِّكْرِ في صِدْقِ الْبُكَاء

لَوْلاكَ أنْتَ مَا جَرَى دَمْعٌ ومَا 

رُوحَاً رَأيْنَاهَا تُحَلِّقُ في اصْطِفَاء 

لَوْلاكَ لا بَرِأ النَّسِيمُ ولَا شدا 

طَيْرٌ ولا دِفءٌ رَعَانَا في شِتَاء

يَا رَبِّ هَبْ لِي مِنْ لَدُنْكَ وَسِيلَةً 

أدْعُو بِهَا حِينَ التَّألُّمِ لِلشِّفَاء
.
.
(محمد جنيدي)

----------


## أجمل من الخيال

*يا من أتقنت فنون السحر

وخضت دروباً للأسرار 

وجعلت سماءك ملْ البحر 

و أرضك لفحات من نار


إمنحني دفْ ملْ النهر 

وحب ترويه الأشعار

و سأجعل حبك طول العمر 

قصيدة عشق  لن تنهار 

.... فاروق جويدة ....*

----------


## فراشة

استشف الوجد في صوتك ..آهــــــات دفيــنــــة

تتـــوارى بيــن أنفـــاسـك .. كـــي لا استبينــــه

لســت أدرى أهـو الحــب .. الذي خفت شجونه

أم تخـــوفــت مــن اللـــوم .. فآثــــرت السكينــة
.
.
(عبدالله الفيصل)

----------


## جميلة بوحريد

[poem font="tahoma,5,skyblue,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/21.gif" border="solid,2,darkblue" type=0 line=1 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
إذا ساء فعلُ المرءِ ساءتْ ظنونُه  = وصدّقَ ما يعتادهُ من توهّـــــمِ[/poem]


أبو الطيب المتنبي

----------


## فراشة

أهلا جميلة

تسعدنى مشاركتك 

أتمنى عودتك لإثراء الموضوع




مكثَتْ تُحــدِّقُ في الغـروبِ وتدمَــعُ

والشمسُ من عَسَفِ الغياهبِ تهلَعُ

تَتَــأرْجحُ الأحــــلامُ فــي أحـــداقِها 

ما بينِ أطيــــافٍ تغيــبُ وتسطــــعُ

والصمتُ يعــزفُ في فلاةِ شرودِها 

لحنــــاً يُبــدِّدُ كُلَّ صــوْتٍ يُــسمَـــعُ

يبــدو الغــروبَ كمعبــدٍ في صرحِهِ 

رُسُــلُ الوجــومِ نــوَاسِــكٌ تتضــرّعُ

قالــت تُكابِـــدُ بحّـــةً في صـوتِهـــا: 

أسفـــــاهُ مــن زمـــنٍ يُــذلُّ ويقْمَـــعُ
.
.
(فكري القباطي)

----------


## وجدى محمود

يُسألُونّيِ :- صآإحُبگ يٌحبّگ مثِلْ ~[ مآ أنُتِ تٌحبّه

قُلتِ الـع ـفٌـوِ يگفيْ أنّهـ مآ نسّـآإنِيْ ,,
أغُليَّكِ مٌنِ كُلِ [ قَلبَّيْ ]

ولآ أقُدّرِ أنسّآكِ ذِكرآكِ يُحرِّكْ ~ كُلِ الأحآسِيسْ فُينّيِ ,,


مقُدرِ أكآبرِ وأخفّي [ حنٍيُنّيْ ]

 عسّـىآ السّعآدهـِ ويْن مآ رُحتِ تلٌقـآإكْ 


وعسّى الغلآ يحٌومٍ بينُكِ وبُينّيِ


مش عارف لمين بس عجبتنى

----------


## جميلة بوحريد

وللحب آيــات تبـيّنُ بالفـتى ..... شحوب وتعري من يديـه الأشاجعُ
ومـا كلّ مـا منّتكَ نفسك خالياً ..... تُـلاقي , ولا كل الهوى أنت تابعُ
تداعت له الأحزان من كل وجهة ..... فحـنّ كما حـنّ الظّؤار السواجعُ
وجـانب قُرب الناس يخلو بهمـه ..... وعــاوده فيهـا هُيـام مـراجعُ


 *من قصيدة لبنى*  لـ ( *قيس بن ذريح* )

----------


## فراشة

يا هجرة المصطفى والعين باكيـةٌ
والدمـع يجـري غزيراً من مآقيها

يا هجرة المصطفى هيّجت ساكنةً
من الجوارح كــاد اليأس يطويهـا

هيجـت أشجاننا والله فانطـلقت
منا حناجرنا بالحـزن تأويهــا

هاجرت يا خير خلق الله قاطبــةً
من مكـــةً بعد ما زاد الأذى فيها

هاجرت لما رأيت الناس في ظلـم
وكنت بــدرا مـــنيراً في دياجيهـا

هاجرت لما رأيت الجهل منتشـراً
والشــر والكفـــر قد عمّا بواديهـا

هاجرت لله تطوي البيد مصطحبا ً
خلاً وفـــيـاً .. كريم النفس هاديها

هــــو الإمـــام أبو بكـــر وقصتــه
رب السماوات في القرآن يرويها

يقول في الغار لا تحزن لصاحبه
فحســــبنا الله : ما أسمـى معــانيهـا

هاجرت لله تبغي نصـر دعوتنا
وتســأل الله نجحـاً في مباديهــا

هاجرت يا سيد الأكوان متجهاً
نحو المدينــة داراً كنت تبغـيها

هذي المدينة قد لاحت طلائعـها
والبشـر من أهلها يعلو نواصيها

أهل المدينة أنصـار الرسول لهم
في الخلد دور أُعدت في أعـاليها

قد كان موقفهم في الحق مكرمة
لا أستطيع له وصــفاً و تشبيهــا 
.
.
(وليد الأعظمى)

----------


## جميلة بوحريد

النفس تجـزع أن تكـون فقـيرة  .....  والفقر خـير مـن غنى يطغيها
وغنى النفس هو الكفاف وإن أبت  ..... فجميع مـا في الأرض لا يكفيها 

 :f2: 
الإمام * على* كرم الله وجهه
 :f2:

----------


## فخراوى

يا أَعدَلَ الناسِ إِلّا في مُعامَلَتي ******فيكَ الخِصامُ وَأَنتَ الخَصمُ وَالحَكَمُ
أُعيذُها نَظَراتٍ مِنكَ صادِقَةً ******أَن تَحسَبَ الشَحمَ فيمَن شَحمُهُ وَرَمُ
وَما اِنتِفاعُ أَخي الدُنيا بِناظِرِهِ****** إِذا اِستَوَت عِندَهُ الأَنوارُ وَالظُلَمُ
أَنا الَّذي نَظَرَ الأَعمى إِلى أَدَبي ******وَأَسمَعَت كَلِماتي مَن بِهِ صَمَمُ
أَنامُ مِلءَ جُفوني عَن شَوارِدِها ******وَيَسهَرُ الخَلقُ جَرّاها وَيَختَصِمُ
وَجاهِلٍ مَدَّهُ في جَهلِهِ ضَحِكي ******حَتّى أَتَتهُ يَدٌ فَرّاسَةٌ وَفَمُ
إِذا نَظَرتَ نُيوبَ اللَيثِ بارِزَةً ******فَلا تَظُنَّنَّ أَنَّ اللَيثَ مُبتَسِمُ
[b][b]

----------


## فراشة

إني ذكرتــك بالــزهـــراء مشتـاقــــا

والأفق طلق ومرأى الأرض قد راقا

وللــنسيـــم اعتـــلال في أصــائلـــه

كأنـــه رقّ لــي فاعتـــلّ إشــفاقـــــا

والروض عــن مائــه الفضيّ مبتسم

كما شــقـقــت عـن اللبــات أطواقـــا
.
.
(ابن زيدون)



تحياااااااااااااااتى

----------


## فخراوى

*ليه ياحبيبتي ما بينا دايماً سفر
ده البعد ذنب كبير لا يغتفر
ليه يا حبيبتي ما بينا ديماً بحور
أعدي بحر.... آلاقي غيره اتحفر
عجبى !!!!!!*

----------


## فراشة

أيقـظ شعـــورك بالمحــبة إن غفــا

لولا الشعـور الناس كانـوا كالدمى 

أحـبـب فيغـــدو الكــوخ كـونا نــيرا

وابغض فيمسي الكون سجنا مظلما
.
.
(ايليا ابو ماضي)

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*في عامكِ الجديدِ يا عصفورةَ المطرْ* 


*سترقصينَ نشوةً كالنحلة البرية*


*وتسبحينَ في بحور الحبِّ كالحوريَّةْ*


*ستطفئينَ ثورة الأشواقِ في دمي* 


*وتلبسين من ثياب الشعر والحرير من فمي* 


*ستحكمين عالمي المليءَ بالأحزانْ* 


*وتنشرين العدلَ في الزمان والمكانْ* 


*أخاف بعد ذاك يا عصفورةَ المطرْ* 


*أن تنطوي الأيامُ في صحيفة القدرْ*






*عبد السلام بركات زريق*

----------


## احمدعمران

لو كل كلب القمته حجر   *******             لسار المثقال منه بدينار

----------


## فراشة

لمَ الأشجـانُ ديْدَنُــهَا التلاقــي

وللأشواقِ بــاعٌ في الفُــرَاقِ ؟!

عنِ الأوجاعِ نسألُ ما دهـاها ؟! 

تبــرُّ بنا ..إذا شئـنــا التــراقي

تســـوقُ لنا من الأطلالِ ذِكْرى 

تحجُّ لها الدموعُ منَ الحِــداقِ

أمَــا والله إنَّ الشـــوقَ حُلـــو

وبعضُ الحلـــوِ مُـرٌّ في المذاقِ
.
.
(فكرى القباطى)

----------


## جوهرة مصر

*موضوع جميل حبيت اشارك معكم اسمحولى* 


*رأيت القناعة رأس * *الغنىِفصرت بأذيالها * *متمسـك*
*فلا ذا يراني علـى* *بابـهولا ذا يراني به * *منهمـك*
*فصرت غنياً بـلا* *درهـمٍ**أمر على الناس شبه الملك*

----------


## فراشة

> *موضوع جميل حبيت اشارك معكم اسمحولى*




أهلا بكِ جوهرة مصريشرفنا تواجدك فى المنتدى وفى الموضوع

ويسعدنا عودتك بابيات جديده دائما

فأهلا بكِ



إني ذكرتك بالزهراء مشتـاقــا

والأفق طلق ومرأى الأرض قد راقا

وللنسيم اعتلال في أصائلـــه

كأنه رقّ لي فاعتــلّ إشفاقـــا!

والروض عن مائه الفضيّ مبتسم

كما شققت عن اللبات أطواقا
.
.
(ابن زيدون)

----------


## جميلة بوحريد

وأعـدوا لهم ما استطعتم من قوة .... هكـذا القرآن قـد أمــر
  *
وفرعون بغــرس أسياخ الحديد .... قـراره التاريخي قـد صـدر
  *
وتسـاؤلى أيخـال أن يأتي يومـاً .... فعله الشائن هـذا قـد يُغتفر

----------


## جوهرة مصر

*تغيرتِ المودةُ والاخاءُ ....... وقلَّ الصدقُ وانقطعَ الرجاءُ* 
*و أسلمني الزمانُ إلى صديقٍ....... كثيرِ الغدرِ ليس له رعاءُ* 

*وَرُبَّ أَخٍ وَفَيْتُ لهُ وَفِيٍّ ....... و لكن لا يدومُ له وفاءُ* 
*أَخِلاَّءٌ إذا استَغْنَيْتُ عَنْهُمْ ....... وأَعداءٌ إذا نَزَلَ البَلاَءُ* 

*يديمونَ المودة ما رأوني ....... و يبقى الودُّ ما بقيَ اللقاءُ* 
*وان غنيت عن أحد قلاني ....... وَعَاقَبَنِي بمِا فيهِ اكتِفَاءُ* 

*سَيُغْنِيْنِي الَّذي أَغْنَاهُ عَنِّي ....... فَلاَ فَقْرٌ يَدُومُ وَلاَ ثَرَاءُ* 
*وَكُلُّ مَوَدَّةٍ للِه تَصْفُو ....... وَلاَ يَصْفُو مَعَ الفِسْقِ الإِخَاءُ* 

*و كل جراحة فلها دواءٌ ....... وَسُوْءُ الخُلْقِ لَيْسَ لَهُ دَوَاءُ* 
*ولَيْسَ بِدَائِمٍ أَبَدا نعِيْمٌ ....... كَذَاكَ البُؤْسُ لَيْسَ لهُ بَقَاءُ*

*إذا نكرتُ عهداً من حميمٍ ....... ففي نفسي التكرُّم والحَيَاءُ* 
*إذَا مَا رَأْسُ أَهْلِ البَيْتِ وَلَّى ....... بَدَا لَهُمُ مِنَ النَّاسِ الجَفَاءُ*

----------


## عَبَرَاتٌ هائمة

_يسهر المصباح والأقداح والذكرى معى
وعيون الليل يخبو نورها فى أدمعى
يالذكراك التى عاشت بها روحى
على الوهم ســـنينا
ســلبت من خاطرى الا صدى 
يعتادنى حينا فحينا
__
_ 
_للشاعر_
_احمد فتحى_

----------


## فراشة

سأظل أحبك

قالها غيري .. وسأقولها

لكن ..

لن أضع نقطة في نهاية السطر

فحبي لك 

حب ابدي لا ينتهي 

وأسطورة تأصلت في ثنايا الفؤاد

كشجرة بلوط تأصلت في أرضها

وستظل تتأصل وتنمو حتى آخر العمر
.
.
(نزار قباني)

----------


## جوهرة مصر

*إذا المـرء لا يرعـاك إلا* *تكلـفـاً*****فدعـه ولا تكثـر عليـه التأسـفـا* 
*ففي الناس أبدال وفي الترك* *راحـة***وفي القلب صبر للحبيب ولـو* *جفـا* 
*فما كل مـن تهـواه يهـواك* *قلبـه***ولا كل من صافيته لـك قـد* *صفـا*
*إذا لم يكـن صفـو الـوداد* *طبيعـة***فـلا خيـر فـي ود يجـيء* *تكلفـا* 
*ولا خير فـي خـل يخـون* *خليلـه*****ويلقـاه مـن بعـد المـودة بالجفـا* 
*وينكـر عيشـاً قـد تقـادم* *عـهـده***ويظهر سراً كان بالأمس فـي* *خفـا*
*سلام على الدنيا إذا لم يكن بها صديق*****صـدوق صـادق الوعـد منصـفـا*


*الامام الشافعى*

----------


## العجوني

1	حكمُ المنيَّة في البريَّة جارِ	         ما هذه الدنيا بدار قرارِ 
2.	بينا يَرى الانسانُ فيها مخبراً	حتى يَرى خبراً من الاخبار 
3.	طُبعت على كدرٍ وأنت تريدُها	صفواً من الأقذاء والأكدار 
4.	ومكلّف الأيَّامٍ ضدَّ طباعها	         متطلّبٌ في الماءِ جذوة نار 
5.	وإذا رجوتَ المستحيل فإنما	تبني الرَّجاء على شفيرٍ هار 
6.	فالعيشُ نوم والمنيّة يقظة              	والمرءُ بينهما خيالٌ سار 
7.	والنفسُ إن رضيت بذلك أو أبت	منقادة ٌ بأزمة المقدار 
8.	فاقضُوا مآربكم عجالاً                 إنما	أعماركم سفرٌ من الأسفار 
9.	وتراكضوا خيل الشباب وبادروا	أن تستردَّ فإنهن عوار 
10.	فالدّهر يخدعُ بالمنى ويغصّ إن	هنّا ويهدم ما بنى ببوارِ 
11.	ليس الزمانُ وإن حرصتَ مسالماً	خُلق الزمان عداوة ُ الأحرارِ 
12.	إني وترتُ بصارمٍ ذي رونقٍ	أعددتهُ لطلابة الأوتار 
13.	أَثني عَلَيهِ بِأثرِهِ وَلَو أَنَّهُ	            لَم يَغتَبِط أَثنَيتُ بِالآثارِ 
14.	لَو كنت تُمنَعُ خاض نحوكَ فَتية	مِنّا بحار عَوامِل وَشفارِ 
15.	ودحوا فويقَ الأرض أرضاً من دمٍ	ثم انثنوا فبنوا سماء غبار 
16.	قومُ إذا لبسوا الدروع حسبتها	سُحُباً مزرَّرة ً على أقمار 
17.	وترى سيوف الدَّارعين كأنّها	خُلُج تمدُّ بها أكفُّ بحار 
18.	لو أشرعوا أيمانهم من طولها	طعنوا بها عوضَ القنا الخطار 
19.	شوس إذا عدموا الوغى انتجعوا لها	في كلِّ أوبٍ نُجعة الأمطار 
20.	جنبوا الجياد الى المطيّ وراوحوا	بين السّروج هناك والأكوار 
21.	فكأنما ملؤوا عيابَ دروعهم	وغمودَ أنصلهم سراب قفار 
22.	وكأنما صنعُ السّوابغِ عزّه	           ماءُ الحديد فصاغَ ماءَ قرار 
23.	زَرَداً فَأحكم كل موصل حَلقَةٍ	بِجُبابَة في مَوضع المُسمارِ 
24.	فتدرّعوا بمتون ماء جامد	              وتقنّعوا بحباب ماءٍ جار 
25.	أُسد ولكن يؤثرون بزادهم	          والأُسد ليس تدين بالإيثار 
26.	يتزين النادي بحسن وجوههم	كتزيُّن الهالات بالأقمار 
27.	يتعطفونَ على المجاور فيهم	بالمنفساتِ تعطّفَ الأظآر 
28.	من كل من جعل الظُّبى أنصاره	وكرمن فاستغنى عن الأنصار 
29.	والليثُ إن بارزتهُ لم يعتمد	           إلا على الأنياب والأظفار 
30.	وإذا هو اعتقل القناة حسبتها	صلاً تأبطهُ هزبرٌ ضار 
31.	زردُ الدّلاصِ من الطعان برمحه	مثلُ الأساور في يد الإسوار 
32.	ويجرُّ حينَ يجرّ صعدة رمحهِ	في الجحفل المتضايق الجرار 
33.	ما بين ترب بالدماء ملبَّدٍ	        زلق ونقع بالطّراد مثار 
34.	والهونُ في ظلّ الهوينى كامنٌ	وجلالة ُ الأخطار في الإخطار 
35.	تندى أسرَّة ُ وجههِ ويمينُه	          في حالة الإعسار والإيسار 
36.	ويمدُّ نحو المكرمات أناملاً	       للرزق في أثنائهن مجار 
37.	يحوي المعالي غالباً أو خالباً	أبداً يداني دونها ويداري 
38.	قد لاح في ليل الشباب كواكب	إن أمهلت آلت إلى الاسفار 
39.	يا كوكباً ما كان أقصرَ عمره	وكذا تكون كواكبُ الأسحار 
40.	وهلالَ أيام مضى لم يستدر 	بدراً ولم يُمهل لوقت سرار 
41.	عجل الخسوفُ عليهِ قبل أوانهِ	فمحاه قبل مظَّنة ِ الإبدار 
42.	واستُلَّ من أتربه ولَداتهِ      	كالمقلة استُلَّت من الأشفار 
43.	فكأنّ قلبيَ قبرهُ وكأنَّهُ	         في طيِّه سرٌّ من الأسرار 
44.	إن يُحتقر صغراً فرب مفخّم	         يبدو ضئيلَ الشخص للنظار 
45.	إن الكواكبَ في علوّ محلّها	لتُرى صغاراً وهي غيرُ صغار 
46.	ولدُ المعزّى بعضهُ فإذا انقضى	بعضُ الفتى فالكلُّ في الآثار 
47.	أبكيهِ ثم أقول معتذراً له	             وُفِّقتَ حين تركتَ ألأم دار 
48.	جاورتُ أعدائي وجاورَ ربّهُ	شتّان بين جوارهِ وجواري 
49.	أشكو بُعادك لي وأنت بموضعٍ	لولا الرّدى لسمعتَ فيه سراري 
50.	والشرقُ نحو الغرب أقربُ شُقَّة	من بُعدِ تلك الخمسة ِ الأشبار 
51.	هيهاتَ قد علقتك أشراكُ الردى	واعتاقَ عمركَ عائقُ الأعمار 
52.	ولقد جريتَ كما جريتُ لغاية ٍ	فبلغتها وأبوك في المضمار 
53.	فإذا نطقتُ فأنت أوَّلُ منطقي	وإذا سكتُّ فأنت في إضماري 
54.	أخفي من البُرَ حاء ناراً مثل ما	يخفي من النار الزنادُ الواري 
55.	وأخفِّضُ الزفراتِ هي صواعد	وأُكفكفُ العبراتِ وهي جوار 
56.	وشهاب زندِ الحُزن أن طاوعتهُ	وارٍ وإن عاصيتهُ متوار 
57.	وأكفُّ نيران الأسى ولربّما	          غُلب التصبُّرُ فارتمت بشرار 
58.	ثوبُ الرياء يشفُّ عما تحتهُ	فإذا التحفت به فإنك عار 
59.	قصرت جفوني أم تباعد بينها	أم صوِّرت عيني بلا أشفار 
60.	جفتِ الكرى حتى كأنَّ غرارها	عند اغتماض العين حدُّ غرار 
61.	ولو استزارت رقدة لرمى بها	ما بين أجفاني إلى التيار 
62.	أُحيي ليالي التمِّ وهي تميتني	ويُميتهنَّ تبلّجُ الأنوار 
63.	حتى رأيت الصبحَ يرفع كفّهُ	بالضوء رفرفَ خيمة ٍ من قار 
64.	والصبح قد غمر النجوم كأنهُ	سيلٌ طغى فطما على النُّوار 
65.	لو كنت تُمنعُ خاضَ دونك فتية ٌ	منَّا بحار عواملٍ وشفار 
66.	وتلهبُ الأحشاء شيَّبَ مفرقي	هذا الضياء شواظُ تلك النار 
67.	شابَ القذالُ وكلُّ غصن صائرٌ	فينانهُ الأحوى إلى الإزهار 
68.	والشبهُ منجذبٌ فلم بيضُ الدُّمى	عن بيضِ مفرقه ذواتُ نفار 
69.	وتودّ لو جعلت سوادَ قلوبها	وسوادَ أعينها خضابَ عذاري 
70.	لا تنفر الظبياتُ عنهُ فقد رأت	كيف اختلافُ النبت في الأطوار 
71.	شيئان ينقشعان أول وهلة ٍ	             شرخُ الشباب وخُلَّة ُ الأشرار 
72.	لا حبذا الشيبُ الوفيُّ وحبذا	ظلُّ الشباب الخائن الغدار 
73.	وطري من الدنيا الشباب وروقُهُ	فإذا انقضى فقد انقضت أوطاري 
74.	قصرت مسافتهُ وما حسناتهُ	عندي ولا آلاؤه بقصار 
75.	نزداد هماً كلما ازددنا غنى ً	والفقرُ كلُّ الفقر في الإكثار 
76.	ما زاد فوقَ الزاد خلَّف ضائعاً	في حادثٍ أو وارثٍ أو عار 
77.	إني لأرحمُ حاسديَّ لحرِّ ما	ضمت صدورهُمُ من الأوغار 
78.	نظروا صنيعَ اللهِ بي فعيونهم	في جنة ٍ وقلوبهم في نار 
79.	لا ذنبَ لي كم رمتُ كتم فضائلي	فكأنَّما برقعتُ وجهَ نهار 
80.	وسترتها بتواضعي فتطلَّعت	أعناقها تعلو على الأستار 
81.	ومن الرجالِ معالمٌ ومجاهلٌ	ومن النجوم غوامضٌ ودراري 
82.	والناس مشتبهون في إيرادهم	وتباين الأقوام في الأصدار 
83.	عمري لقد أوطأتهم طرُقَ العلى	فعموا ولم يقفوا على آثاري 
84.	لو أبصروا بقلوبهم لاستبصروا	وعمى البصائر من عمى الأبصار 
85.	هلاَّ سعوا سعي الكرام فأدركوا	أو سلّموا لمواقعِ الأقدار 
86.	ذهب التكرُّم والوفاء من الورى	وتصرّما إلا من الأشعار 
87.	وفشت خياناتُ الثقات وغيرهم	حتى اتهمنا رؤية الأبصار 
88.	ولربما اعتضدّ الحليمُ بجاهل	لا خير في يُمنى بغير يسار 
89.	لِلَّهِ دُرُّ النائِباتِ فَإِنَّها	صَدأُ اللِئامِ وَصيقل الأَحرارِ
     قصيدة            *(ابو الحسن التهامي )*   في رثاء ابنه كاملة 
وهو من شعراء المماليك وربما كانت هذه القصيدة سبب شهرته مات مقتولا في مصر

----------


## العجوني

أعلم أن المنتدى ملئ بالشعراء الكبار أو محبى وعشاق الشعر
لذا ادعو الجميع لتسجيل حضورهم ببيتٍ من الشعر للعضوالشاعر أو لشاعر آخر فجميعنا نحفظ بعض الابيات التى تعلق فى أذهاننا ربما لأن لها ذكرى خاصة  أو لإعجابنا بشاعر معين نحفظ بعض أشعاره
فهيا معاَ نكتب بعض هذه الأبيات ونذكر معها إسم الشاعر
ولنجمع هنا أجمل الأبيات التى قيلت فى الشعر العربى لنسعد بقراءتها وتعم الفائدة
وسأبدأ وفى انتظار أبياتكم الشعرية

أنا البحرُ في أحشائِهِ الدرُّ كَامِنٌ***** فَهَلْ سَأَلُوا الغَوَّاصَ عَنْ صَدَفَاتي 
.
.
(حافظ إبراهيم)
فراشة

هذه معارضة لقصيدة حافظ في اللغة العربية لي احببت ان اصوغ جزء منها بمناسبة البيت الذي ذكرته
وقد بدا الشاعر القصيدة كأن العربية تتحدث فتخبر عن حالها 
وهذا مطلع القصيدة
1.	خلقنا       للحياة        وللممات ِ       ومنهما         أم         الكائنات ِ
2.	وما      لقضاء      الله       رد        وإن  طال  الفتى   عُمرَهُ   بحياة
3.	فافعل     ما   بدا   لك  .     إنما       قدر لنا أن     تؤول    الأخريات
4.	ولكن    ما    الشباب   استيئسوا      وظنوا    أن    لا    مفر    وفاتي  
5.	وصار   كل   في   حياته   لاهيا       فمن  ناصري  قط ّ  على  جُناتي
6.	وما    في    قوم     كان    خيرا      إن   أصبحوا   يوما   بغير    ُلغات


 ومن له اي تعليق يخبرني على الإيميل الأتي 
bahaa_990@yahoo.com

----------


## جوهرة مصر

*تعوّد بسطَ الكف حتى لو انه * *ثناها لقبضٍ لم تُطعه أنامِلُه*
*تراه إذا ما جئــتَه متهَللاً   * *كأنكَ تعطيه الذي أنت سائله*
*هو البحرُ من أي النواحي أتيتَه * *فلجّته المعروف والجود ساحِلُه*
*ولو لم يكن في كفه غيرُ روحه * *لجــاد بها فليتق اللهَ سائله*

*أبو تمام*

----------


## فراشة

وأظل وحدي أخنق الأشواق

في صدري فينقذها الحنين

وهناك آلاف من الأميال تفصل بيننا

وهناك أقدار أرادت أن تفرق شملنا

ثم انتهى.. ما بيننا

وبقيت وحدي

أجمع الذكرى خيوطا واهية
.
.

(فاروق جويده)

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*حين يدب الليل على حافات القلب*

*أنادى :اسمك*

*فيسيل بهاء من عينيك* 

*ليمسح أوراق العتمةِِِِِِِِِِِِِِِ*

*..حين يفاجئنى الحزن*

*أغمغم :اسمك* 

*فيشب الفرح على أسوار دمائى* 

*قِطّا فضي المخلب* 

*يخمش فى سِجّاد العمر*

*حزنك ..أو فرحك*

*سيّان : موجع* 

*وأنا بينهما سيدتى*

*..اين أفر*





*محمود أمين*

----------


## جوهرة مصر

* 
 إنما المكارم أخلاقٌ مطهـرةٌ  *** الـدين أولها والعقل ثانيـــــها*
*والعلم ثالثها والحلم رابعها *** والجود خامسها والفضل سادسها*
*والبر سابعها والشكر ثامنها ***  والصبر تاسعها واللين باقيهـــا*
*والنفس تعلم أنى لا أصادقها ***ولست ارشدُ إلا حين اعصيهـــــا*
*واعمل لدار ٍغداًرضوانُ خازنها***والجــار احمد والرحمن ناشيها*
*قصورها ذهب والمسك طينتها *** والزعفـران حشيشٌ نابتٌ فيهــا
*
*{الأمام على رضى الله عنه وأرضاه}**
*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*يومي علي الله تنتهي و تغيـــب
الشمس و تعود تاني يوم لهاليب
زي الحياة مأساه و من كترهـــا
بقي لا انتهاءها و ابتداءها عجيب
عجبي !! ( صلاح جاهين )*

----------


## صفحات العمر

إرجع فبعدك 
لا عقد أعلقه
ولا لمست عطوري في أوانيها
لمن جمالي لمن 
شال الحرير لمن
ضفائري منذ أعوام أربيها
إرجع كما أنت
صحوا كنت أم مطرا
فما حياتي أنا ..
إن لم تكن فيها

نزار قبانى

----------


## محمود54

يعز على نفسى 
عجوزا تتصابى
ودميم يتحالا
 وعليم يتغابى
وجهولا يملا 
الارض سؤالا
وجوابا
للكاتب والشاعر العظيم
عباس محمود العقاد

----------


## جوهرة مصر

*مـَا أَحْلَمَ اللهَ عَني حَيْثُ أَمْهَلَني * وقَدْ تَمـادَيْتُ في ذَنْبي ويَسْتُرُنِي
تَمُرُّ سـاعـاتُ أَيّـَامي بِلا نَدَمٍ * ولا بُكاءٍ وَلاخَـوْفٍ ولا حـَزَنِ
أَنَـا الَّذِي أُغْلِقُ الأَبْوابَ مُجْتَهِداً * عَلى المعاصِي وَعَيْنُ اللهِ تَنْظُرُنـي
يَـا زَلَّةً كُتِبَتْ في غَفْلَةٍ ذَهَبَتْ * يَـا حَسْرَةً بَقِيَتْ في القَلبِ تُحْرِقُني
دَعْني أَنُوحُ عَلى نَفْسي وَأَنْدِبُـهـا * وَأَقْطَعُ الدَّهْرَ بِالتَّذْكِيـرِ وَالحَزَنِ

للامام زين العابدين* 
*علي بن الحسين رضى الله عنه وارضاه

*

----------


## صفحات العمر

قد فزت ياعود الأراك بثغرها
أما خشيت ياعود الأراك أراكَ 
لوكنت من أهل القتال قتلتك
ما مس فيها ياسواكُ سواكَ
الإمام علي بن أبي طالب

----------


## فراشة

أخى الشاعر 

صفحات العمر

مرحبا بك

سعدت بمشاركتك معنا

وأتمنى تواجدك باستمرار


عش أنت أني مت بعدك

وأطل إلى ماشئت صدك

ماكان ضرك لو عدلت 

أما رأيت عيناك قدك

وجعلت من جفني متكأً

ومن عـيني مهدك
.
.
(الاخطل الصغير)

----------


## فراشة

أخى محمود

مرحبا بك فى المنتدى وفى الموضوع

أتمنى عودتك باستمرار لتثرى الموضوع بأجمل الأبيات

فأهلا بك دائما


تمتصني أمواج هذا الليل في شره صموت

وتعيد ما بدأت وتنوي أن تفوت ولا تفوت

فتثير أوجاعي وترغمني على وجع السكوت

وتقول لي: مت أيها الذاوي فأنسى أن أموت!
.
.
(عبدالله البردوني)

----------


## وجدى محمود

*يانية النسيان مو تي داخلـي غيـظ و ظمـا
عليك من حبي لها في داخي مو ت وسيـاج

حبيبتي نجمه تغنـت فـي ملامحهـا السمـا
حبيبتي صرخه على الوقت الرمادي واحتجاج

حبيبتي جمله عتب مزمن علـى شفـة عمـا
حبيبتي شوكى غصون الورد لأيام العجـاج

حبيبتي غصن اخضر .. لين على دربي نما
و كسرتني في كفوف الوقت تكسير الزجـاج

لعيونها كل الجروح استعذبت نـزف الدمـا
ولعيونها جفن السهر صارت له الدمعه مزاج

أسترجع الماضي واناديها تعالـي لـى كمـا
غيثٍ يبشر بالحيا سيلـه وسيعـات الفجـاج

والا تعالي لي مثل طيـفٍ تهـادى وارتمـا
داخل عيوني لو يسافر بين رمشي والحجـاج

حتى تعيش الخطوه اللي رافقت درب الظمـا
وانا اجعلك للهامه اللي مانحنت للناس تـاج 


/نايف صقر/
*

----------


## نـورس

*


قضاها لغيري وابتلاني بحبــها   ***   فهلا بشئ غير ليلى ابتلانيـــــــــا

فيارب سوّ الحب بيني وبينــها   ***   يكون كفافاً لا عليّ ولا ليـــــــــا

فما طلع النجم الذي يُهتدى به   ***   ولا الصبح الا هيجا ذكرها ليــــا

ولا سُميت عندي لها من سميـــةٍ   ***   من الناس الا بلّ دمعي ردائيــــــا

ولاهبت الريح الجنوب لأرضـــها   ***   من الليل الا بتُّ للريح حانيـــــا

فإن تمنعو ليلى وتحموا بلادها   ***   عليّ فلن تحموا عليّ القوافــيـــــا

فأشـهـد عـند الله أني أحبها   ***   فهذا لها عندي فما عندها ليـــــــا

قضىالله بالمعروف منها لغيرنا   ***   وبالشوق منّي والغرام قضى ليــــــا*


*مجنون ليلى / المؤنسة*

----------


## a_leader

قصيده قيثارتي 


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
بدّدت يا قيثارتي أنغامي= و نسيت لحن صبابتي و غرامي  
مرّت ليل كنت مؤنستي بها= و عزاء نفس جمّت الآلام  
تروين من طرب الصّبا و حنينه= و تذهبّين حواشي الأحلام  
كالبلبل الشّاكي رويت صبابتي= لحنا تمشّى في دمي و عظامي  
أنشودة الوادي و لحن شبابه= ذابت على صدر الغدير الطّامي  
شاق الطّبيعة من قديم ملاحني= أصداؤك الحيرى على الآكام  
و شجا البحيرة و استخفّ ضفافها= لحن كفئر موجها المترامي  
ياربّة الألحان غنّي و ابعثي= من كل ماض عائر الأيّام  
هل من نشيدك ما يجدد لي الصّبا= و يعيد لمحة ثغره البسّام  
و يصوّر الأحلام فتنة شاعر توحي= الخيال لريشة الرّسّام  
وادي الهوى ولّت بشاشة دهره= و خلت مغانيه من الآرام  
طارت صوادحه و جفّ غديره= و ذوى بشطّيه النّضير النامي  
و اعتاض بهمس النّسيم بعاصف= داو يشقّ جوانب الأظلام  
و هو الصّدى الحاكي لضائع صرختي= و صداك بين الغور و الآكام  
قد كن ألاّفي و نزهة خاطري= و سماء وحي الشّعر و الإلهام  
مالي بهنّ سكتن عن آلامي؟= أنسين عهد مودّتي و ذمامي ؟  
يا ربّة الألحن هل من رجعة= لقديم لحنك أو قديم هيامي؟  
فاروي أغانيّ القدامى ، و انفثي= في اللّيل من نفثات فلبي الدّامي  
علّ الذي غنيت عرش جماله= و طفقت أرقب أفقه المتسامي  
تشجيه ألحاني فيسعدني به= طيف يضنّ عليّ بالإلمام  
مالي أراك جمدت بين أناملي= و عصيت أنّاتي و دنعي و إلهامي  
خرساء لا تتلو النّشيد و لا تعي= سرّ الغناء و لا تعيد كلامي  
يغري الكآبة بي و يكسف خاطري= أنّي أراك حبيسة الأنغام [/poem]

----------


## فراشة

أهلا نورس

نورت المنتدى والموضوع

يشرفنا عودتك ومشاركتك باستمرار



 شكواي أم نجواي في هذا الدجى

ونجوم ليلي حسدي أم عودي

أمسيت في الماضي أعيش كأنما

قطع الزمان طريق أمسي عن غدي

والطير صادحة على أفنانها

يبكي الربا بأنينها المتجدد

قد طال تسهيدي وطال نشيدها

ومدامعي كالطل في الغصن الندي

فإلى متى صمتي كأني زهرة

خرساء لم ترزق براعة منشد
.
. 
(محمد اقبال)

----------


## جوهرة مصر

*إلى الله أشكو
إِلَى اللهِ أَشْكُو طُولَ لَيْلِـي وَجَـارَةً

تَبِيتُ إِلَى وَقْتِ الصَّـبَاحِ بِإِعْـوَالِ

لَهَـا صِبْيَـةٌ لا بَـارَكَ اللهُ فِيهِـمُ

قِبَاحُ النَّوَاصِي لا يَنَمْنَ عَلَى حَـالِ

صَوَارِخُ لا يَهْـدَأْنَ إِلا مَعَ الضُّحَـا

مِنَ الشَّرِّ فِي بَيْتٍ مِنَ الْخَيْرِ مِمْحَالِ

تَرَى بَيْنَهُـمْ يَا فَـرَّقَ اللهُ بَيْنَهُـمْ

لَهِيبَ صِيَاحٍ يَصْعَدُ الْفَلَكَ الْعَالِـي

كَأَنَّهُـمُ مِمَّـا تَنَازَعْـنَ أَكْلُـبٌ

طُرِقْنَ عَلَى حِينِ الْمَسَـاءِ بِرِئْبَـالِ

فَهِجْنَ جَمِيعاً هَيْجَةً فُزِّعَـتْ لَهَـا

كِلابُ الْقُرَى مَا بَيْنَ سَهْلٍ وَأَجْبَالِ

فَلَمْ يَبْقَ مِنْ كَلْبٍ عَقُـورٍ وَكَلْبَـةٍ

مِنَ الْحَيِّ إِلا جَاءَ بِالْعَـمِّ وَالْخَـالِ

وَفُزِّعَتِ الأَنْعَامُ وَالْخَيْـلُ فَانْبَـرَتْ

تُجَاوِبُ بَعْضَاً فِي رُغَاءٍ وَتَصْهَـالِ

فَقَامَتْ رِجَالُ الْحَيِّ تَحْسَبُ أَنَّهَـا

أُصِيبَتْ بِجَيْشٍ ذِي غَوَارِبَ ذَيَّـالِ

فَمِنْ حَامِلٍ رُمْحاً وَمِنْ قَابِضٍ عَصَاً

وَمِنْ فَزعٍ يَتْلُو الْكِتَـابَ بِإِهْـلالِ

وَمِنْ صِبْيَةٍ رِيعَتْ لِـذَاكَ وَنِسْـوَةٍ

قَوَائِمَ دُونَ الْبَابِ يَهْتِفْـنَ بِالْوَالِـي

فَيَا رَبُّ هَبْ لِي مِنْ لَدُنْكَ تَصَبُّـرَاً

عَلَى مَا أُقَاسِيهِ وَخُذْهُـمْ بِزَلْـزَالِ
*

*__________________*

*محمود سامى البارودى
*

----------


## صفحات العمر

مُتَفَرِّدٌ بصَبَابَتي ، مُتَفَرِّدٌ بكَآبَتي ، مُتَفَرِّدٌ بعَنَائِي
شَاكٍ إِلَى البَحْرِ اضْطِرَابَ خَوَاطِرِي  
فَيُجيبُني برِيَاحِهِ الهَوْجَاءِ 
ثَاوٍ عَلَى صَخْرٍ أَصَمََّ ، وَلَيْتَ لي 
قَلْبَاً كَهَذِي الصَّخْرَةِ الصَّمَّاءِ !
يَنْتَابُهَا مَوْجٌ كَمَوْجِ مَكَارِهِي 
وَيَفتُّهَا كَالسُّقْمِ في أَعْضَائي
وَالبَحْرُ خَفَّاقُ الجَوَانِبِ ضَائِقٌ 
كَمَدَاً كَصَدْرِي سَاعَةَ الإمْسَاءِ
 خليل مطران

----------


## صفحات العمر

> أخى الشاعر 
> 
> صفحات العمر 
> مرحبا بك 
> سعدت بمشاركتك معنا 
> وأتمنى تواجدك باستمرار


 أسعدك الله فراشه  :f2: 
ويسعدنى دوما المرور من بين رياض الحرف هنا 
تقديرى واحترامى دوما لكِ

----------


## فراشة

وددت بأن القلب شق بمدية

وادخلت فيه ثم أطبق في صدري

فأصبحت فيه لا تحلين غيره 

إلى مقتضى يوم القيامة والحشر

تعيشين فيه ما حييت فإن أمت

سكنت شغاف القلب في ظلم القبر
.
.
(ابن حزم)

----------


## جوهرة مصر

*حج هشام بن عبدالملك في ايام خلافة بني اميه ، واقترب من الحجر الاسود ليستلمه فمنعته حشود الحجيج من الوصول اليه . قام جنوده ونصبوا له منبرا فجلس عليه في انتظار ان يخف الزحام ويتمكن من استلام الحجر الاسود .
وبينما هوعلى هذا الحال ، اذ ه يرى الامام عليا ابن الحسن (زين العابدين رضى الله عنه) .
كان على الامام رضى الله عنه ازار ورداء وكان احسن الناس وجها واطيبهم رائحه وبين عينيه علامة السجود.
انهى الامام رضى الله عنه الطواف . ثم تقدم ليستلم الحجر واذا بالناس يتباعدون من طريقه اجلالا له وهيبه منه .*
*فقال شامي لهشام : من هذا يا امير المؤمنين ؟*
*اجابه هشام : لا اعرفه .* 
*وصادف تلك اللحظه وجود الفرزدق الشاعر العربي الكبير فهتف : لاكني اعرفه .( وراح ينشد قصيدته الشهيره )*

*يا سائلي أين حل الجــود والكرم*** عنـــــدي بيان إذا طـــــلابه قدموا*
*هذا الذي تعرف البــطحاء وطأته*** والبيـــــت يعرفه والـــحل والحرم*
*هذا ابن خير عــــــــباد الله كلهم*** هذا التقــــــــي النقي الطاهر العلم*
*هذا الذي أحــــــمد المختار والده*** صلى علـــــيه إلهي ما جرى القلم*
*لو يعلم الركـــن من قد جاء يلثمه*** لخر يلـــــثم منه ما وطـــــي القدم*
*هذا علي رســــــول الله والـــــده*** أمســـــت بنور هداه تهتدي الأمم‏*
*هـــــذا الــــذي عمه الطيار جعفر*** والمقتول حـــــمزة لـيث حبه قسم*
*هذا ابن سيدة النـــــسوان فـاطمة*** وابن الوصــي الذي في سيفه نقم‏*
*إذا رأته قـــــريــش قال قائـــــلها*** إلى مكارم هذا ينتـــــهي الكـــــرم‏*
*يكاد يمـــــسكه عــــــرفان راحته*** ركن الحـــــــطيم إذا ما جاء يستلم‏*
*ولـيــــــس قولك من هذا بضائره*** العرب تــــعرف من أنكرت والعجم‏*
*ينـمي إلى ذروة العز التي قصرت*** عن نـــــيلها عرب الإسلام والعجم*
*يــغضي حياء ويُغضى من مهابته*** فما يـــــــكلم إلا حين يبـــــتســـــم‏*
*ينجاب نور الدجى عن نور غرته*** كالشمس ينجاب عن إشراقها الظلم‏*
*بكفه خـــــيزران ريـــــحــه عبق*** من كــــف أروع في عرنـينه شمم‏*
*ما قال لا قـــــط إلا فـــــي تشهده*** لولا التشـــــهد كانــــت لاؤه نعـــم‏*
*مشتقة من رسول الله نـــــبـــعته*** طابت عناصـــــره والخــيم والشيم‏*
*حمال أثـــــقال أقوام إذا فدحـــــوا*** حلو الشـــــمائل تحــــلو عنده نعم‏*
*إن قال قال بما يهوى جميــــــعهم*** وإن تكـــــلم يومـــــا زانه الــــكلم‏*
*هذا ابن فاطمة إن كنت جــــــاهله*** بجده أنـــــبياء الله قـــــد خــــتموا*
*الله فــــــضله قـــــدما وشـــــرفه*** جـــــرى بذاك له فــــي لوحه القلم*
*من جده دان فضــــــل الأنبياء له*** وفضـــــل أمـــــــته دانت لها الأمم*
*عم البرية بالإحسان وانقشـــــعت*** عـــــنها العماية والإمــلاق والظلم‏*
*كلتا يديه غيـــــاث عم نفــــــعهما*** يســـــتوكفان ولا يــــعروهما عدم*
*سهل الخليفة لا تخـــــشى بوادره*** يزينه خصـــــلتان الحـــــلم والكرم*
*لا يخلف الوعد ميــــــمونا نقيبته*** رحب الفـــــناء أريـــب حين يعترم*
*من معشر حبهم دين وبغضـــــهم*** كفر وقــــــربهم منجى ومـــــعتصم*
*يستدفع السوء والبــــلوى بحبهم*** ويســـــتزاد به الإحســــــان والنعم*
*مقـــدم بـــــعد ذكر الله ذكـــــرهم*** في كل فرض ومختـــــوم به الـــكلم*
*إن عد أهل التـــــقى كانوا أئمتهم*** أو قيل من خير أهل الأرض قيل هم*
*لا يستطــــــــيع جواد بعد غايتهم*** ولا يـــــدانيهم قـــــــوم وإن كرموا*
*هم الغيوث إذا ما أزمـــــة أزمــت*** والأسد أسد الشرى والبأس مـحتدم*
*يأبى لهم أن يحل الذم ساحـــــتهم*** خـــــيم كريم وأيـــــد بالندى هضـم‏*
*لا يقبض العسر بســطا من أكفهم*** سيـــــان ذلك إن أثروا وإن عدموا*
*إن القـــــبائل ليست في رقابـــهم*** لأوليـــــة هـــــذا أو لـــــه نعــــــم*
*من يعرف الله يـــــعرف أولـية ذا*** فالدين مـــــن بـــيت هذا ناله الأمم*
*بيوتهم في قريــــش يستضاء بها*** في النائبات وعند الحـكم إن حكموا*
*فجده من قـــــريش في أرومـــتها*** محـــــمد وعلي بـــــعـــده عـــــلم*
*بدر له شاهد والشــــــعب من أحد*** والخندقان ويوم الفــــتح قد علموا*
*وخـــــيبر وحنين يشـــــــهدان له*** وفـــــي قريظة يوم صـــــيلم قتــم*
*مواطن قد علـــــت في كل نائـــبة*** عـــــلى الصحابة لم أكتم كما كتموا*

*انهى الفرزدق قصيدته فساله هشام :اما قلت فينا مثلها ؟*
*اجاب الفرزدق : هات جدا كجده وابا كابيه واما كامه ، حتى اقول فيكم مثلها .*

----------


## صفحات العمر

*ومبلغ العلم فيه أنه بشر* 
*وأنه خير خلق الله كلهم* 
*محمد طابت الدنيا ببعثتة* 
*محمد جاء بالآيات والحكم*
*محمد يوم بعث الناس شافعنا*
*محمد نـوره الهادي من الظلم* 
*وانسب الى ذاتة* 
*ما شئت من شرف* 
*وانسب الى قدرة* 
*ما شئت من عظم*

*الإمام البوصيرى*

----------


## a_leader

قصيده صخرة الملتقى لعلى محمود طه


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صخرة لا تجل في الكائنات= غشيها جلالة الآبدات  
جاورتها الصحراء تستشرف اليمّ= و قرّ المحيط جنب الفلاوة  
أبديّان قد أفاءا إليها= لم تجمّعها يد الحادثات  
و جدا الملتقى عليها فقرّا= بعد آباد فرقة و شتات  
ليلة غوّرت بها الأنجم الزهـ= ـر و أضفت سوادف الظّلمات  
لو تلفّتّ في دجاها لراعتـ= ـك خوالي الأبراج و الهالات  
و كأنّ الزّمان خالجه الرّو= ع ولجّ الوجود في الشّبهات  
و كأنّ الوجود لم يحو إلاّ= ذلك الصّخر رائع الجنبات  
عقدة الإتّصال بين جلاليـ= ـن أجدّا به وثيق الصّلات  
برزخ تعبر اللّيالي عليه= بين عبرين من بلى و حياة  
ركزتها الآباد بينهما رمـ= ـزا على صولة الدّهور العواتي  
فأقامت تسر للفقر و اليمّ= أحاديث أعصر خاليات  
و احتوت سرّ كائنين كأن لم= يبعثا سيرة مع الكائنات  
و كشفت لي الصّحراء من دوّها الوا= سع ما لا تحدّه نظراتي  
و بساطا من الرّمال تراءى= ككتاب مموّه الصّفحات  
هو مهد السّحر الخفيّ و مثوى= ما تجنّ الصّحراء من معجزات  
ربّ ليل مكوكب خطرت فيـ= ـه الدّراري و ضيئة القسمات  
و رمى البدر بالأشعّة تبدو= فوق وجه الرّمال منعكسات  
و سرت نسمة من اللّيل حيرى= و غناء الصّوادح الطّائرات  
فإذا اللّيل روعة و جلال= و إذا القفر غرق في سبات  
غير ذاك الغريب في تيهه النّا= ئي كئيب الفؤاد و النّظرات  
أرّقته صبابة حملتها= نفسه من ربوعه النّائيات  
قد شجاه هوى اقتحام الصّحارى= و الصّحارى مثارة الصّبوات  
ربّ ناء مدّت إليه هواها= فهوى في شراكها القاتلات  
يقطع الدّو باردات اللّيالي= و يجوب الحزون ملتهبات  
قتلته سمومها و براه= ظمأ من عيونها المجدبات  
حرمته الصّحراء ظلاّ و ريفا= في حواشي واحاتها النّضرات  
فسل القفر هل له فيه قبر= ضمّ من جسمه نحيل رفات؟  
أترى غير أعظم نخرات= في ثنايا الرّمال منتثرات؟  

*** 

صحراء الحياة كم همت فيها= شارد الفكر تائه الخطوات  
سرت فيها وحدي و قد حطم المقـ= ـدار في جنح ليلها مشكاتي  
و لكم أرمد الهجير جفوني= و رمتني الحرور باللّفحات  
لم أجد لي في واحة العيش ظلاّ= أو غدير يبلّ حرّ لهاتي  
أسفا للحياة أصلى لظاها= و أراها و ريفة العذبات  
بعدت عني الحقيقة فيها= و أضلّت مسعاي للغايات  
كلّما هاجت الرّياح صراخي= هدّجت في هزيمها صرخاتي  
غير ذاك الصّخر العتيد الذي ضجّ= عليه العباب من أنّاتي  
ظلّلتني ذراه منفرد النّفـ= ـس أبثّ المحيط حرّ شكاتي  

*** 

أنا فوق المحيط كالطّائر التّا= ئه يعلو موائج اللجّات  
ناشرا فوق عرضه من جنا= حيّ ظلال الهموم و الحسرات  
ممعنا في سمائه أتغّنى= بنشي الخلود من صدحاتي  
للإله العظيم من لجّه السّا= كن أتلو الجميل من صلواتي  
و أناجيه طائرا رفّ في اللّيل= يغنّي خمائل الجنّات  

*** 

صخرة الملتقى أتيتك بعد الأ= ين أشكو من الحياة أذاتي  
أنا ذاك الشادي الذي نسلت ريـ= ـش جناحيه هبّة العاصفات  
أنا ذاك الشّريد في صحراء الـ= ـعيش ضلّ السّبيل في الفلوات  
في ثراها الغبيّ و سّدت أحلا= مي و ماضي الهنيّ من أوقاتي  
أنا قيثارة جفتها اللّيالي= من زوايا النّسيان و الغفلات  
و أرثّت أوتارها فهي تبكي= من شجاها حبيسة النّغمات  
أنا طيف الماضي على صخره الآ= باد ، أستشرف الزّمان الآتي  
و ورائي الصّحراء وادي المنايا= و أمامي المحيط لجّ الحياة  
بين عبريهما ثوت غرّ أياّ= مي و حال الوضيء من ليلاتي  
لا أسمّيك صخرة الملتقى ل=ـ ـكن أسّميك صخرة المأساة !!  

***[/poem]

----------


## جوهرة مصر

*السَّيْفُ أَصْدَقُ إِنْبَاءً مِنَ الكُتُبِ*****في حدهِ الحدُّ بينَ الجدِّ واللَّعبِ*  
*بيضُ الصَّفائحِ لاَ سودُ الصَّحائفِ في*****مُتُونِهنَّ جلاءُ الشَّك والريَبِ*  
*والعِلْمُ في شُهُبِ الأَرْمَاحِ لاَمِعَة ً*****بَيْنَ الخَمِيسَيْنِ لافي السَّبْعَة ِ الشُّهُبِ*  
*أَيْنَ الروايَة ُ بَلْ أَيْنَ النُّجُومُ وَمَا*****صَاغُوه مِنْ زُخْرُفٍ فيها ومنْ كَذِبِ*  
*تخرُّصاً وأحاديثاً ملفَّقة ً*****لَيْسَتْ بِنَبْعٍ إِذَا عُدَّتْ ولاغَرَبِ*  
*عجائباً زعموا الأيَّامَ مُجْفلة ً*****عَنْهُنَّ في صَفَرِ الأَصْفَار أَوْ رَجَبِ*  
*وخَوَّفُوا الناسَ مِنْ دَهْيَاءَ مُظْلِمَة ٍ*****إذا بدا الكوكبُ الغربيُّ ذو الذَّنبِ*  
*وصيَّروا الأبرجَ العُلْيا مُرتَّبة ً*****مَا كَانَ مُنْقَلِباً أَوْ غيْرَ مُنْقَلِبِ*  
*يقضون بالأمر عنها وهي غافلة*****ما دار في فلك منها وفي قُطُبِ*  
*لو بيَّنت قطّ أمراً قبل موقعه*****لم تُخْفِ ماحلَّ بالأوثان والصلُبِ*  
*فَتْحُ الفُتوحِ تَعَالَى أَنْ يُحيطَ بِهِ*****نَظْمٌ مِن الشعْرِ أَوْ نَثْرٌ مِنَ الخُطَبِ*  
*فتحٌ تفتَّحُ أبوابُ السَّماءِ لهُ*****وتبرزُ الأرضُ في أثوابها القُشُبِ*  
*يَا يَوْمَ وَقْعَة ِ عَمُّوريَّة َ انْصَرَفَتْ*****منكَ المُنى حُفَّلاً معسولة ََ الحلبِ*  
*أبقيْتَ جدَّ بني الإسلامِ في صعدٍ*****والمُشْرِكينَ ودَارَ الشرْكِ في صَبَبِ*  
*أُمٌّ لَهُمْ لَوْ رَجَوْا أَن تُفْتَدى جَعَلُوا*****فداءها كلَّ أمٍّ منهمُ وأبِ*  
*وبرْزة ِ الوجهِ قدْ أعيتْ رياضتُهَا*****كِسْرَى وصدَّتْ صُدُوداً عَنْ أَبِي كَرِبِ*  
*بِكْرٌ فَما افْتَرَعَتْهَا كَفُّ حَادِثَة ٍ*****ولا ترقَّتْ إليها همَّة ُ النُّوبِ*  
*مِنْ عَهْدِ إِسْكَنْدَرٍ أَوْ قَبل ذَلِكَ قَدْ*****شابتْ نواصي اللَّيالي وهيَ لمْ تشبِ*  
*حَتَّى إذَا مَخَّضَ اللَّهُ السنين لَهَا*****مَخْضَ البِخِيلَة ِ كانَتْ زُبْدَة َ الحِقَبِ*  
*أتتهُمُ الكُربة ُ السَّوداءُ سادرة ً*****منها وكان اسمها فرَّاجة َ الكُربِ* 

*ابو تمام*

----------


## a_leader

أَضْحَى التَّنَائِـي بَدِيْـلاً مِـنْ تَدانِيْنـا
وَنَـابَ عَـنْ طِيْـبِ لُقْيَانَـا تَجَافِيْنَـا 
ألا وقد حانَ صُبـح البَيْـنِ  صَبَّحنـا
حِيـنٌ فقـام بنـا للحِيـن ناعِيـنـا 
مَـن مُبلـغ المُبْلِسينـا بانتزاحِـهـم
حُزنًا مـع الدهـر لا يَبلـى ويُبلينـا 
أن الزمان الـذي مـا زال يُضحكنـا
أنسًـا بقربهـم قـد عـاد  يُبكيـنـا 
غِيظَ العِدى من تساقينا الهوى  فدعوا
بـأن نَغُـصَّ فقـال الدهـر آميـنـا 
فانحـلَّ مـا كـان معقـودًا بأنفسنـا
وانبتَّ مـا كـان موصـولاً  بأيدينـا 
لـم نعتقـد بعدكـم إلا الوفـاءَ لكـم
رأيًـا ولـم نتقلـد غـيـرَه ديـنـا 
ما حقنا أن تُقـروا عيـنَ ذي حسـد
بنـا، ولا أن تسـروا كاشحًـا فينـا 
كنا نرى اليـأس تُسلينـا عوارضُـه
وقـد يئسنـا فمـا لليـأس  يُغرينـا 
بِنتـم وبنـا فمـا ابتلـت  جوانحُنـا
شوقًـا إليكـم ولا جـفـت مآقيـنـا 
نكـاد حيـن تُناجيـكـم ضمائـرُنـا
يَقضي علينا الأسـى لـولا  تأسِّينـا 
حالـت لفقـدكـم أيامـنـا فَـغَـدَتْ
سُـودًا وكانـت بكـم بيضًـا ليالينـا 
إذ جانب العيـش طَلْـقٌ مـن تألُّفنـا
وموردُ اللهو صـافٍ مـن  تصافينـا 
وإذ هَصَرْنا غُصون الوصـل  دانيـة
قطوفُهـا فجنينـا منـه مـا شِيـنـا 
ليسقِ عهدكـم عهـد السـرور فمـا
كنـتـم لأرواحـنـا إلا رياحـيـنـا 
لا تحسبـوا نَأْيكـم عـنـا يُغيِّـرنـا
أن طالمـا غيَّـر النـأي المحبيـنـا 
والله مـا طلبـت أهـواؤنـا بــدلاً
منكـم ولا انصرفـت عنكـم أمانينـا 
يا ساريَ البرقِ غادِ القصرَ فاسق  به
من كان صِرفَ الهوى والود يَسقينـا 
واسـأل هنـاك هـل عنَّـي تذكرنـا
إلفًـا، تـذكـره أمـسـى  يُعنِّيـنـا 
ويـا نسيـمَ الصِّبـا بلـغ تحيتـنـا
من لو على البعد حيًّـا كـان يُحيينـا 
فهل أرى الدهـر يَقصينـا مُساعَفـةً
منـه ولـم يكـن غِبًّـا  تقاضيـنـا 
ربيـب مـلـك كــأن الله أنـشـأه
مسكًا وقـدَّر إنشـاء الـورى طينـا 
أو صاغـه ورِقًـا محضًـا  وتَوَّجَـه
مِن ناصع التبـر إبداعًـا  وتحسينـا 
إذا تَـــأَوَّد آدتـــه رفـاهـيَـة
تُومُ العُقُـود وأَدْمَتـه البُـرى  لِينـا 
كانت له الشمسُ ظِئْـرًا فـي  أَكِلَّتِـه
بـل مـا تَجَلَّـى لهـا إلا  أحاييـنـا 
كأنمـا أثبتـت فـي صحـن وجنتـه
زُهْـرُ الكواكـب تعويـذًا وتزييـنـا 
ما ضَرَّ أن لم نكـن أكفـاءَه  شرفًـا
وفـي المـودة كـافٍ مـن  تَكَافينـا 
يا روضـةً طالمـا أجْنَـتْ لَوَاحِظَنـا
وردًا أجلاه الصبـا غَضًّـا ونَسْرينـا 
ويـا حـيـاةً تَمَلَّيْـنـا  بزهرتـهـا
مُنًـى ضُرُوبًـا ولــذَّاتٍ  أفانِيـنـا 
ويا نعيمًـا خَطَرْنـا مـن  غَضَارتـه
في وَشْي نُعمى سَحَبْنـا ذَيْلَـه حِينـا 
لسنـا نُسَمِّيـك إجــلالاً وتَكْـرِمَـة
وقـدرك المعتلـى عـن ذاك يُغنينـا 
إذا انفردتِ وما شُورِكْتِ فـي  صفـةٍ
فحسبنا الوصـف إيضاحًـا  وتَبيينـا 
يـا جنـةَ الخلـد أُبدلنـا  بسَلْسِلهـا
والكوثـر العـذب زَقُّومًـا وغِسلينـا 
كأننـا لـم نَبِـت والوصـل ثالثـنـا
والسعد قد غَضَّ من أجفـان واشينـا 
سِرَّانِ فـي خاطـرِ الظَّلْمـاء يَكتُمُنـا
حتى يكـاد لسـان الصبـح يُفشينـا 
لا غَرْو فِي أن ذكرنا الحزن حِينَ نَهَتْ
عنه النُّهَى وتَركْنـا الصبـر ناسِينـا 
إذا قرأنا الأسى يومَ النَّـوى  سُـوَرًا
مكتوبـة وأخذنـا الصبـر  تَلْقِيـنـا 
أمَّـا هـواكِ فلـم نعـدل  بمنهـلـه
شِرْبًـا وإن كـان يروينـا  فيُظمينـا 
لم نَجْفُ أفـق جمـال أنـت  كوكبـه
ساليـن عنـه ولـم نهجـره قالينـا 
ولا اختيـارًا تجنبنـاه عـن كَـثَـبٍ
لكـن عدتنـا علـى كـره عوادينـا 
نأسـى عليـك إذا حُثَّـت مُشَعْشَعـةً
فينـا الشَّمُـول وغنَّـانـا  مُغَنِّيـنـا 
لا أَكْؤُسُ الراحِ تُبدى مـن  شمائلنـا
سِيمَـا ارتيـاحٍ ولا الأوتـارُ تُلهينـا 
دُومِي على العهد، ما دُمْنا،  مُحَافِظـةً
فالحُرُّ مَـنْ دان إنصافًـا كمـا دِينَـا 
فما اسْتَعَضْنا خليـلاً مِنـك  يَحْبسنـا
ولا استفدنـا حبيبًـا عنـك يُثْنيـنـا 
ولو صَبَا نَحْوَنا مـن عُلْـوِ  مَطْلَعِـه
بدرُ الدُّجَى لم يكن حاشـاكِ  يُصْبِينـا 
أَوْلِي وفـاءً وإن لـم تَبْذُلِـي  صِلَـةً
فالطيـفُ يُقْنِعُنـا والذِّكْـرُ  يَكْفِيـنـا 
وفي الجوابِ متاعٌ لـو شفعـتِ  بـه
بِيْضَ الأيادي التي ما زلْـتِ  تُولِينـا 
عليـكِ مِنـي سـلامُ اللهِ مـا بَقِيَـتْ
صَبَابـةٌ منـكِ نُخْفِيـهـا فَتُخفيـنـا 



ابن زيدون

----------


## enistin

أنا كان لي أب . و كان رئيس محكـــمه
 / ستين سنة .. في قضية واحدة أترمي 
/ ستين سنة و طلع براءة و خــرج 
/ يشكي الحياة و الموت لرب السمـــا
...........(صلاح جاهين)
وفعلا فكرة حلوة جدا و انا ماليش مشركات كتير بس حسيت كانكم اصحابي كلكم :Baby:

----------


## أجمل من الخيال

*وقالت : سوف تنساني 

وتنسى أنني يوما 

وهبتك نبض وجداني

وتعشق موجة أخرى 

وتهجر دفء شطآني 

وتجلس مثلما كنا 

لتسمع بعض ألحاني 

ولا تعنيك أحزاني 

ويسقط كالمنى اسمي 

وسوف يتوه عنواني 

ترى .. ستقول يا عمري 

بأنك كنت تهواني؟ 

-----------------

أتيتك والمنى عندي 

بقايا بين أحضاني 

ربيع مات طائره 

على أنقاض بستان 

رياح الحزن تعصرني 

وتسخر بين وجداني 

أحبك واحة هدأت 

عليها كل أحزاني 

أحبك نسمة تروى

لصمت الناس .. ألحاني 

أحبك نشوة تسرى 

وتشعل نار بركاني 

أحبك أنت يا أملا 

كضوء الصبح يلقاني 

أمات الحب عشاقا 

وحبك أنت أحياني 

ولو خيرت في وطن 

لقلت هواك أوطاني 

ولو أنساك يا عمري 

حنايا القلب ..تنساني 

اذا ما ضعت في درب 

ففي عينيك .. عنواني 




فــارق جــويــدة*

----------


## جوهرة مصر

*أيّهذا الشّاكي وما بك داء***كيف تغدو اذا غدوت عليلا؟*  
*انّ شرّ الجناة في الأرض نفس***تتوقّى، قبل الرّحيل ، الرّحيلا*  
*وترى الشّوك في الورود ، وتعمى***أن ترى فوقها النّدى إكليلا*  
*هو عبء على الحياة ثقيل***من يظنّ الحياة عبئا ثقيلا*  
*والذي نفسه بغير جمال***لا يرى في الوجود شيئا جميلا*  
*ليس أشقى مّمن يرى العيش مرا***ويظنّ اللّذات فيه فضولا*  
*أحكم النّاس في الحياة أناس***عللّوها فأحسنوا التّعليلا*  
*فتمتّع بالصّبح ما دمت فيه***لا تخف أن يزول حتى يزولا*  
*وإذا ما أظلّ رأسك همّ***قصّر البحث فيه كيلا يطولا*  
*أدركت كنهها طيور الرّوابي***فمن العار أن تظل جهولا*  
*ما تراها_ والحقل ملك سواها***تخذت فيه مسرحا ومقيلا*  
*تتغنّى، والصّقر قد ملك الجوّ***عليها ، والصائدون السّبيلا*  
*تتغنّى، وقد رأت بعضها يؤخذ***حيّا والبعض يقضي قتيلا*  
*تتغنّى ، وعمرها بعض عام***أفتبكي وقد تعيش طويلا؟*  
*فهي فوق الغصون في الفجر تتلو***سور الوجد والهوى ترتيلا*  
*وهي طورا على الثرى واقعات***تلقط الحبّ أو تجرّ الذيولا*  
*كلّما أمسك الغصون سكون***صفّقت الغصون حتى تميلا*  
*فاذا ذهّب الأصيل الرّوابي***وقفت فوقها تناجي الأصيلا*  
*فأطلب اللّهو مثلما تطلب الأطيار***عند الهجير ظلاّ ظليلا*  
*وتعلّم حبّ الطلّيعة منها***واترك القال للورى والقيلا*  
*فالذي يتّقي العواذل يلقى***كلّ حين في كلّ شخص عذولا*  
*أنت للأرض أولا وأخيرا***كنت ملكا أو كنت عبدا ذليلا*  
*لا خلود تحت السّماء لحيّ***فلماذا تراود المستحيلا ؟..*  
*كلّ نجم إلى الأقوال ولكنّ***آفة النّجم أن يخاف الأقولا*  
*غاية الورد في الرّياض ذبول***كن حكيما واسبق إليه الذبولا*  
*وإذا ما وجدت في الأرض ظلاّ***فتفيّأ به إلى أن يحولا*  
*وتوقّع ، إذا السّماء اكفهرّت***مطرا يحيي السهولا*  
*قل لقوم يستنزفون المآقي***هل شفيتم مع البكاء غليلا؟*  
*ما أتينا إلى الحياة لنشقى***فأريحوا ، أهل العقول، العقولا*  
*كلّ من يجمع الهموم عليه***أخذته الهموم أخذا وبيلا*  
*كن هزارا في عشّه يتغنّى***ومع الكبل لا يبالي الكبولا*  
*لا غرابا يطارد الدّود في الأرض***ويوما في اللّيل يبكي الطّلولا*  
*كن غديرا يسير في الأرض رقراقا***فيسقي من جانبيه الحقولا*  
*تستحم النّجوم فيه ويلقى***كلّ شخص وكلّ شيء مثيلا*  
*لا وعاء يقيّد الماء حتى***تستحل المياه فيه وحولا*  
*كن مع الفجر نسمة توسع الأزهار***شمّا وتارة تقبيلا*  
*لا سموما من السّوافي اللّواتي***تملأ الأرض في الظّلام عويلا*  
*ومع اللّيل كوكبا يؤنس الغابات***والنّهر والرّبى والسّهولا*  
*لا دجى يكره العوالم والنّاس***فيلقي على الجميع سدولا*  
*أيّهذا الشّاكي وما بك داء***كن جميلا تر الوجود جميلا* 
*________________* 
*إيليا ابو ماضى*

----------


## egy.account

*حبيبتي لو أن ابليس رأي عينيكي ... لقبل عينيكي ثم اهتدي*

----------


## فراشة

> أنا كان لي أب . و كان رئيس محكـــمه
>  / ستين سنة .. في قضية واحدة أترمي 
> / ستين سنة و طلع براءة و خــرج 
> / يشكي الحياة و الموت لرب السمـــا
> ...........(صلاح جاهين)
> وفعلا فكرة حلوة جدا و انا ماليش مشركات كتير بس حسيت كانكم اصحابي كلكم


اهلابكenistin

يسعدنا ويشرفنا تواجدك معنا فى المنتدى وفى الموضوع

فمرحبا بك دائما





يمد الدجى في لوعتي ويزيد

ويُبدئ بثي في الهوى ويعيدُ

أرِقت وعادتني لذكرى أحبتي

شجونٌ قيامٌ بالضلوع قعودُ

ومن يحمل الأشواق يتعب,ويختلف

عليه قديمٌ في الهوى وجديدُ

لقيتَ الذي لم يلقَ قلبٌ في الهوى

لك الله يا قلبي أأنت حديدُ!!
.
.
(احمد شوقي)

----------


## فراشة

> *حبيبتي لو أن ابليس رأي عينيكي ... لقبل عينيكي ثم اهتدي*


أخى  egy.account

أهلا بك فى المنتدى وفى الموضوع

يسعدنا تواجدك باستمرار بأبيات من أجمل الشعر العربى

فمرحبا بك دائما




الدهر يومان ذا أمن و ذا خطر

و العيش عيشان ذا صفو و ذا كدر

أما تري البحر تعلو فوقـه جيـف

و تستقر بأقصي قاعه الدرر

و في السماء نجوم لا عـدد لها

و ليس يكسف إلا الشمس و القمر
.
.
(الإمام الشافعي)

----------


## جوهرة مصر

*بادر الفرصة*
*بادرِ الفُرصةَ ، واحـــــــــــــذر فَوتها***فَبُلُوغُ العزِّ في نَيلِ الفُـــــــــــرص*
*واغـــتنم عُـــمْـــــركَ إبانَ الصِــــبا***فهو إن زادَ مع الشـــــــــيبِ نَقَصْ*
*إنما الدنيا خـــــــــــــــــيالٌ عارضٌ***قلَّما يبقى ، وأخـــــــــــــبارٌ تُقصْ*
*تارةً تَدْجو ، وطـــــــــــــوراً تنجلي***عادةُ الظِلِّ ســــــــــجا ، ثمَّ قَلَصْ*
*فابتدر مســـــعاك ، واعلم أنَّ من***بادرَ الصــــــــــــيدَ مع الفجرِ قنص*
*لن ينال المـــــــــرءُ بالعجز المنى***إنما الفوزُ لِمن هــــــــــــــمَّ فنص*
*يَكدحُ العاقــــــــــــــــلُ في مأمنهِ***فإذا ضــــــــــــاقَ به الأمرُ شَخَصْ*
*إن ذا الحاجـــــــــــــةِ مالمْ يغتربْ***عَنْ حماهُ مثْلُ طَــــــيْرٍ في قفصْ*
*وليكن سعـــــــــــــــيك مجداً كُلُّهُ***إن مرعى الشـــــــر مَكْرُوهٌ أَحَصْ*
*واتركِ الحِــــــرصَ تعِشْ في راحةٍ***قَلَّما نـــــالَ مـُــــــــنـَاهُ مَنْ حَرَصْ*
*قد يَضُرُّ الشـــــــــــيءُ ترجُو نَفعَهُ***رُبَّ ظَمْآنَ بِصَـــــــــــفوِ الماءِ غَصْ*
*مَيزِ الأشــــــــــــــياء تعرفْ قَدرها***ليستِ الغُرَّةُ مِنْ جِــــنسِ البرصْ*
*واجــــــــــــــــتنبْ كُلَّ غَبِيٍ مَائِقٍ***فهو كَالعَيْرِ ، إذا جَــــــــــــدَّ قَمَصْ*
*إنما الجاهــــــــلُ في العين قذًى***حيثما كانَ ، وفب الصـــدرِ غَصَصْ*
*واحذرِ النمـــــــــــــــامَ تأمنْ كَيْدَهُ***فهو كالبُرغُــــــــــوثِ إن دبَّ قرصْ*
*يَرْقُبُ الشَــــــــــرَّ ، فإن لاحتْ لهُ***فُرْصَةٌ تَصْلُحُ لِلخَــــــــــــــتْلِ فَرصْ*
*سَاكنُ الأطــــــــــــــــرافِ ، إلا أنهُ***إن رأى منَشـــــــــبَ أُظْفُورٍ رَقَصْ*
*واختبر من شــــــئت تَعْرِفهُ ، فما***يعرفُ الأخـــــــــلاقَ إلا مَنْ فَحَصْ*
*هذهِ حِـــــكـــــمـــةُ كَـــــهلٍ خابرٍ***فاقتنصها ، فهي نِعْـــمَ المُقْتَنَصْ*

*________________*
*محمود سامى البارودى*

----------


## a_leader

من اجل عينيك عشقت الهوى .. بعد زمان كنت فيه الخلي 
وأصبحت عيني بعد الكرى .. تقول للتسهيد لا ترحلي 
يا فاتنا لولاه ما هزني وجد .. ولا طعم الهوى طاب لي 
هذا فؤادي فامتلك أمره .. فاظلمه إن أحببت أو فاعدل 
من بريق الوجد في عينيك ..أشعلت حنيني .. 
وعلى دربك أنى رحت .. أرسلت عيوني 
والرؤى حولي غامت .. بين شكي ويقيني .. 
والمنى ترقص في قلبي .. على لحن شجوني 
استشف الوجد في صوتك ..آهات دفينة .. 
تتوارى بين أنفاسك .. كي لا استبينه 
لست أدرى أهو الحب .. الذي خفت شجونه .. 
أم تخوفت من اللوم .. فآثرت السكينة 
فرشت لي درب الهوى زاهيا .. كالنور في جنة صبح ندى 
وكنت إن أحسست بي شقوة .. تبكي كطفل خائف مجهد 
وبعد ما أغريتني لم أجد.. إلا سرابا عالقا في يدي 
أهوى على قلبي يغتاله .. في قسوة أعنف من حسدي 
لا تقل أين ليالينا .. وقد كانت سرابا 
لا تسلني عن أمانينا.. وقد كانت سرابا 
إنني أسدلت فوق الأمس.. سترا وحجابا 
فتحمل مر هجرانك .. واستبق العتابا

عبد الله الفيصل

----------


## جميلة بوحريد

كُن أيها السجن كيف شئت فقد ..... وَطّنتُ للموت نفسَ معـترِفِ
لو كـان سُكناى فيك منقصـة ..... لم يكـن الدُّرُّ ساكن الصدف

 :f2: 

*المتنبي*
 :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

انا من نظر الاعمى الى ادبي و اسمعت كلماتي من به صممُ
                                    فالخيل والليل والبيداءُ تعرفُني والرمحُ والسيفُ والقرطاسُ والقلمُ 
 ::

----------


## صفحات العمر

> انا من نظر الاعمى الى ادبي و اسمعت كلماتي من به صممُ
> فالخيل والليل والبيداءُ تعرفُني والرمحُ والسيفُ والقرطاسُ والقلمُ


 أنا قلت جدى بنالى بدل الهرم هرمين 
وعمى أحمس وخالى يبقى صلاح الدين 
وعرابى ساكن قبالى وف ريحى طه حسين 
حرجنى واحد سالنى لكن أنت تطلع ميييين ؟ ::mazika2:: 
أحمد الشربينى

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> أنا قلت جدى بنالى بدل الهرم هرمين 
> وعمى أحمس وخالى يبقى صلاح الدين 
> وعرابى ساكن قبالى وف ريحى طه حسين 
> حرجنى واحد سالنى لكن أنت تطلع ميييين ؟
> أحمد الشربينى


*أنا اللي بالأمر المحال اغتــــــــــــوي

شفت القمر نطيت لفوق في الهـــــوا

طلته ما طلتوش إيه انا يهمنـــــــــي

و ليه .. ما دام بالنشوة قلبي ارتوي

عجبي !!
صلاح جاهين *

----------


## جوهرة مصر

*قُـم لِـلـمُـعَـلِّمِ وَفِّهِ iiالتَبجيلا
كـادَ الـمُـعَـلِّمُ أَن يَكونَ رَسولا
أَعَـلِـمتَ أَشرَفَ أَو أَجَلَّ مِنَ الَّذي
يَـبـنـي وَيُـنشِئُ أَنفُساً iiوَعُقولا
سُـبـحـانَـكَ الـلَهُمَّ خَيرَ iiمُعَلِّمٍ
عَـلَّـمـتَ بِـالقَلَمِ القُرونَ iiالأولى
أَخـرَجـتَ هَذا العَقلَ مِن iiظُلُماتِهِ
وَهَـدَيـتَـهُ الـنـورَ المُبينَ iiسَبيلا
وَطَـبَـعـتَـهُ بِـيَـدِ المُعَلِّمِ iiتارَةً
صَـدِئَ الـحَـديدُ وَتارَةً مَصقولا
أَرسَـلـتَ بِالتَوراةِ موسى iiمُرشِداً
وَاِبـنَ الـبَـتـولِ فَـعَلَّمَ iiالإِنجيلا
وَفَـجَـرتَ يَـنبوعَ البَيانِ iiمُحَمَّداً
فَـسَـقـى الحَديثَ وَناوَلَ iiالتَنزيلا
عَـلَّـمـتَ يـونـاناً وَمِصرَ فَزالَتا
عَـن كُـلِّ شَـمسٍ ما تُريدُ iiأُفولا
وَالـيَـومَ أَصـبَـحَتا بِحالِ iiطُفولَةٍ
فـي الـعِـلـمِ تَـلتَمِسانِهِ iiتَطفيلا
مِن مَشرِقِ الأَرضِ الشَموسُ تَظاهَرَت
مـا بـالُ مَـغـرِبِـها عَلَيهِ iiأُديلا
يـا أَرضُ مُـذ فَـقَـدَ المُعَلِّمُ iiنَفسَهُ
بَـيـنَ الشُموسِ وَبَينَ شَرقِكِ iiحيلا
ذَهَـبَ الَّـذينَ حَمَوا حَقيقَةَ iiعِلمِهِم
وَاِسـتَـعـذَبوا فيها العَذابَ iiوَبيلا
فـي عـالَـمٍ صَـحِبَ الحَياةَ مُقَيَّداً
بِـالـفَـردِ مَـخـزوماً بِهِ مَغلولا
*


*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*أحمد شوقي
*
*
*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *أنا اللي بالأمر المحال اغتــــــــــــوي*
> 
> *شفت القمر نطيت لفوق في الهـــــوا* 
> *طلته ما طلتوش إيه انا يهمنـــــــــي* 
> *و ليه .. ما دام بالنشوة قلبي ارتوي* 
> *عجبي !!*
> 
> *صلاح جاهين *


 أنا البحر في أحشائه الدرُّ كامــنٌ ..
فهل سألوا الغواص عن صدفاتي 
فيا ويحكم أبلى وتبلى محاسنـــي ..
ومنكم وإن عز الدواء أساتـي
حافظ إبراهيم :4:

----------


## فراشة

تعلق روحي روحها قبل خلقنا

ومن بعد أن كنا نطافا وفي المهدِ

فعاش كما عشنا فأصبح ناميا

وليس،وإن متنا،بمنقصف العهدِ

ولكنه باق على كل حالة

وسائرنا في ظلمة القبر واللحدِ

وإني لمشتاق إلى ريح جَيبها

كما اشتاق إدريس إلى جنة الخلدِ
.
.
(مجنون ليلى)

----------


## rosey19

من أشعار 
علي بن أبي طالب.. كرم الله وجهه..
حكم دينية رائعة...


النفسُ تبكي على الدنيا وقد علمت... أنّ السعادة فيها تركُ ما فيها
لا دار للمرءِ بعد الموت يسكُنُها... إلا التي كان قبل الموت بانيها
فإن بناها بخيرٍ طاب مسكنه... وإن بناها بشرٍ خاب بانيها

أموالنا لذوي الميراث نجمعُها... ودُورنا لخراب الدهر نبنيها
أين الملوكُ التي كانت مسلطنةً... حتى سقاها بكأس الموتِ ساقيها
فكم مدائن في الآفاقِ قد بُنيت... أمست خراباً وأفنى الموتُ أهليها
لا تركن إلى الدنيا وما فيها... فالموتُ لاشك يُفنينا ويُفنيها
المرءُ يبسطها والدهر يقبضها... والنفس تنشرها والموتُ يطويها

والنفسُ تعلمُ أني لا أصدّقها... ولستُ أرشُد إلا حين أعصيها
واعمل لدار غدٍ رضوانَ خازنها... والجارُ أحمدُ والرحمن ناشيها
من يشتري الدار في الفردوس يعمُرُها... بركعةٍ في ظلام الليلِ يحييها
ليس الفتى من يقول كان أبي... إن الفتى من يقول ها أنا ذا
لا تشكِ للناس جُرحاً أنت صاحبُه... لا يُؤلمُ الجرح إلا من به ألم
ولربما اختزن الكريمُ لسانَه... حذرَ الجوابِ وإنه لمُفوّه
ولربما ابتسم الوقورُ من الأذى... وفؤاده من حرّه يتأوه

وما من كاتبٍ إلا سيُفنى... وويُبقي الدّهرُ ما كتبت يداهُ
فلا تكتب بكفك غيرَ شيءٍ... يسرك في القيامة أن تراهُ

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> أنا البحر في أحشائه الدرُّ كامــنٌ ..
> فهل سألوا الغواص عن صدفاتي 
> فيا ويحكم أبلى وتبلى محاسنـــي ..
> ومنكم وإن عز الدواء أساتـي
> حافظ إبراهيم


*انا اللي شربت من نيلها ..وقالوا ملوث !
ولو فكرت اغنيلها .. يقولــــــوا بهلوس !!
وانا اللي عيني لو لمحت في يوم خضرة
     انام واقوم الاقيها بقت صفرا
وانا اللي درست في فصل فيه تمانين راس
       وكان الشرح مش واضح
ولا ينفع يخش الراس..ولا يتحط في الكراس
                ومع ذلك...
         نجحـــــت .. فلحـــــت
    ولا يوم حوست.. ولا يوم لوصت 
         ولا يوم كنت فيه محتاس 
         وده عشان بس انا عاشقها 
ومن ساسي لحد الراس مغرقني عطور نيلها
             وبتغزل اوي في ليلها
وينعشني ضياء الشمس عشان من جوة قناديلها
                 وعلشانها ..
            نحرت بإيدي جوة الصخر 
                وعلشانها ..
       بقيت اشرب ويحلالي مرار الصبر 
            تلاقيني ساعات بضحك
         وايام تانية توجعني اوي سنيني
             وانام والدمع مالي عيني 
      و احيانا اثور واقول (دي مش عيشة )
ليه اتعذب وغيري يكون على راسه ..200 ريشة!
              لكن برجع وافوق تاني 
واقول يكفي ان انا عايشها ..وهي في قلبي عايشاني
      والاقي قلبي ينطقها ويرميها على لساني :
                 ( بحبك حب يا بلادي 
                  وهاتكفيكي احضاني )*
*
مصراويةجدا*   :4:

----------


## جميل الشريف

الأخت الكريمة

فراشة

أولا -أشكرك شكرا جزيلا على هذه الفكرة الرائعة
والتى ستجعلنا نستمتع بأبيات من عيون الشعر العربى الرصين
 ثانيا-هذه مشاركة متواضعة منى
 وقد كتبت هذا البيت عقب موقف آلمنى كثيرا من صديق كنت أعتز به وأعتبره مثلى الأعلى




لا يغرنك قول الرجل حتى ترى فعله*****لعلك يوما ترى فعلا يخالف قوله


من نظمى

د/جميل حسن الشريف

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *انا اللي شربت من نيلها ..وقالوا ملوث !*
> *ولو فكرت اغنيلها .. يقولــــــوا بهلوس !!*
> *وانا اللي عيني لو لمحت في يوم خضرة*
> *انام واقوم الاقيها بقت صفرا*
> *وانا اللي درست في فصل فيه تمانين راس*
> *وكان الشرح مش واضح*
> *ولا ينفع يخش الراس..ولا يتحط في الكراس*
> *ومع ذلك...*
> *نجحـــــت .. فلحـــــت*
> ...



أنا علمتنى الدنيا استنى الامل
ويّـا اكتمال البدر فى يوم التمام
ميهمنيش الفرح جوايا اكتمل
يهمنى بس إنى أشوف ف عنيه ضياء
ومهما كان الإشتياق
لسه البراح راسم على عينى الطريق
وألف ميت مليون بريق
بيشدنى
وحجات كتير بتهزنى
وانا قلبى كالنخله العجوز
تحدف من العرجون بلح
وتخاف تخااااااااااف
على قلب طيب ينجرح
وساعات كتير أنا بنهزم
والقى السكوت بقى شىء مُلح
وساعات بسافر جوا جوايا واعود
ف إيديا ريحانه وبنفسج
متركبين على أحلى عود
القانى بعشق من جديد
معنى الوجود
محمد سعيد

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> أنا علمتنى الدنيا استنى الامل
> ويّـا اكتمال البدر فى يوم التمام
> ميهمنيش الفرح جوايا اكتمل
> يهمنى بس إنى أشوف ف عنيه ضياء
> ومهما كان الإشتياق
> لسه البراح راسم على عينى الطريق
> وألف ميت مليون بريق
> بيشدنى
> وحجات كتير بتهزنى
> ...


الله ... رااااااااااااااااااائعة 
لا يا استاذي انا مش قدك والله بس هو كل اللي حصل اني من ساعة كده لقيتني قعدت اشخبط في كشكول الشخابيط بتاعي وقمت كتبت الشخبوطة اللي حضرتك شوفتها دي  ::   وحطيتها مقصدتش اشعر ولا حاجة بس هي جات كده وسماح بقى المرة دي  ::  
دمت مبدعاً استاذي / صفحات العمر

----------


## جميل الشريف

*حمل النفس على ما يزينها


 
صن النفس واحملها على ما يزينهـا****تعش سالمـاً والقـول فيـك جميـل 
ولا تـريـن الـنـاس إلا تجـمـلاً *  *   *    *نبـا بـك دهـر أو جفـاك  خليـل 
وإن ضاق رزق اليوم فاصبر إلى غدٍ* * *عسى نكبات الدهـر عنـك  تـزول 
ولا خير فـي ود امـريءٍ  متلـونٍ ** * *إذا الريح مالت ، مال حيـث تميـل 
وما أكثـر الإخـوان حيـن تعدهـم  * * * *ولكنهـم فــي النائـبـات قلـيـل 



أبيات رائعة 


للإمام الشافعى*

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*ساقول احبك*
* ِ* 
*ثم امر بقلبي* 

*بين دمائي* 

*اتحسس وقع حنيني* 

*وارتب حصة اشواقي* 

*واقول احبك* 

*فيدوس على قدمي نهر يركض فى السكة*

*نحوك* 

*واقول احبك* 

*فيسابقني سرب يمام مسنون الفتنة*

*لينام على أشجار فؤادك ِ* 

*وأقول أحبك ِ* 

*فتسير جهات نحوك* 

*تتكدس فى مرماك قرابين* 

*وحقول أهلة* 

*شلالات خواتم* 

*أوراق عصافير تكتب فيها الشوق* 

*وتخفيها* 

*إلا عنك ِ* 

*أ يامن لايشبهها إلا أنتِ* 

*واقول احبك* 

*فأمو ت ..... هوى* 

*لكني لاانسى وانا فى آخر رمق من روحي*

*أن ارمي جمرا من حطب* 

*سؤال ينكسر على أول سطر منك ِ* 

*من أنت ِ ..........؟؟؟*







*محمود أمين*

----------


## rosey19

الإمام الشافعي.. رحمة الله عليه..
شعره رائع.. تقرأه وكأنه يعيش معنا في هذا الزمن..


دع الأيام تفعل ما تشاء... وطب نفساً إذا حكم القضاء
ولا تجزع لحادثة الليالي... فما لحوادث الدنيا بقاء
وكن رجلا على الأهوال جلدا... وشيمتك السماحة والوفاء
تستر بالسخاء فكل عيب... يغطيه كما قيل السخاء
ولا ترج السماحة من بخيل... فما في النار للظمآن ماء

عداتي لهم فضلٌ علي ومنة... فلا أبعد الله عني الأعاديا
هموا وبحثوا عن زلتي فاجتنبتها... وهم نافسوني فاكتسبتُ المعاليا
إذا لم يكن صفو الوداد طبيعةً... فلا خير في ودٍ يجيء تكلفا
ولا خير في خِلٍ يخون خليله... ويلقاه من بعد المودة بالجفا
وينكر عيشاً قد تقادم عهدُه... ويُظهر سراً كان بالأمس قد خفا
سلامٌ على الدنيا إن لم يكن بها... صديقٌ صدوقٌ صادقُ الوعدِ منصفا

نعيبُ زماننا والعيب فينا... وما لزماننا عيبٌ سوانا
ونهجو ذا الزمان بغير ذنبٍ... ولو نطق الزمانُ لنا هجانا

ولما قسى قلبي ضاقت مذاهبي... جعلتُ رجائي نحو عفوكَ سلما
تَعاظمني ذنبي فلما قرنته... بعفوك ربي كان عفوك أعظما

يخاطبني السّفيهُ بكل قبحٍ... وأكره أن أكون له مجيبا
يزيد سفاهةً وأزيد حلماً... كعود زاده الإحراق طيبا

----------


## فراشة

أخى الفاضل جميل

أهلا بك فى المنتدى وفى الموضوع

يسعدنا تواجدك وعودتك دائما بأجمل الأبيات

فمرحبا بك



أيها الراكب الميمم أرضي
أقري من بعضي السلام لبعضي
إن جسمي كما علمت بأرض
وفؤادي ومالكيه بأرض
قُدر البين بيننا فافترقنا
وطوى البين عن جفوني غمضي
قد قضى الله بالفراق علينا
فعسى باجتماعنا سوف يقضي!
.
.
(عبدالرحمن الداخل)

----------


## فراشة

تعيش أنت وتبقى

أنا الذي مُتُّ حـقا

حاشاك يانور عيني

تلقى الذي أنا ألقى

قد كان ما كان مني

والله خـير وأبقى

ولم أجد بين موتي

وبين هجرك فرقا
.
.
(بهاء الدين زهير)

----------


## جوهرة مصر

*وقف الخلق ينظرون جميعا
كيف أبني قواعد المجد وحدي
وبناة الأهرام في سالف الدهر
كفوني الكلام عند التحدي 
أنا تاج العلاء في مفرق الشرق
ودراته فرائد عقدي 
إن مجدي في الأوليات عريق
من له مثل أولياتي ومجدي 
أنا إن قدر الإله مماتي
لا ترى الشرق يرفع الرأس بعدي 
ما رماني رام وراح سليماً
فى قديم عناية الله جندي 
كم بغت دولة عليّ وجارت
ثم زالت وتلك عقبى التحدي 
إنني حرة كسرت قيودي
رغم أنف العدا وقطعت قيدي 
أتراني وقد طويت حياتي
في مراس لم أبلغ اليوم رشدي 
أمن العدل أنهم يردون الماء
صفوا وأن يكدر وردي 
أمن الحق أنهم يطلقون 
الأسد منهم وأن تقيد أسدي 
نظر الله لي فارشد أبنائي 
فشدوا إلى العلا أي شد
إنما الحق قوة من قوى الديان
أمضي من كل أبيض وهندي 
قد وعدت العلا بكل أبي
من رجالي فانجزوا اليوم وعدي 
وارفعوا دولتي على العلم والأخلاق
فالعلم وحده ليس يجدي 
نحن نجتاز موقفاً تعثر الآراء
فيه وثمرة الرأي تردى 
فقفوا فيه وقفة حزم 
وارسوا جانبيه بعزمة المستعد* 
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*ما كان ضَرَّكَ لو سألت فؤادىَ*

*فأجاب فى صمتى ..* 

*وفى كلماتى* 

*أنى أحبُّكَ والأنينُ يُذيبُنى* 

*وأعيشُ أيامَ الهوى النَّضراتِ* 

*لعَلِمْتَ أنى أرتَجى عَطْف الهوى*

*أهواكَ فى جَهْرى وفى هَمَساتى*

*وسألتُ قلبى عن هواكَ*

*أجابَنى* 

*هو شَمْسُ عُمْرى ..* 

*والدُّجى.. وحياتى* 

*هو مَنْ لُقاهُ إذا أَهَلَّ سعادَتى* 

*هو مَنْ جفاهُ ـ إذا جفا ـ* 

*كمماتى* 

*هو مَنْ بريقُ عيونِهِ* 

*أُهْدَى به* 

*هو مَنْ تُنادى باسمهِ نَبضاتى*

*فإذا صَمَتُّ فليسَ صَمْتىَ غَفْوَةً* 

*فأنا أُحبُكَ* 

*بَلْ وحبُّكَ ذاتى ..*





*محمد أبو العلا*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

* لا مُشْكِلَةَ لَدَيّ
*

*
أتَلَمَّسُ أحوالي…لا مشكلة لديّ

شكلي مقبولٌ. ولبعض الفتيات

أبدو بالشعر الأبيض جذاباً

نظّاراتي متقنةٌ

وحرارةُ جسمي سبعٌ وثلاثونَ تماماً

وقميصي مكويٌ وحذائي لا يؤلمني

لا مشكلة لدي



كَفّاَي بلا قَيْدٍ. ولِساني لم يُسكَتْ بعد

لم يصدر ضدي حٌكْمٌ حتى الآن

ولم أُطرَدْ مِن عملي

مسموحٌ لي بزيارة مَن سَجَنوهمْ مِن أهلي

وزيارةِ بعضِ مقابرهمْ في بعض البلدان

لا مشكلة لدي



لا يدهشني أن صديقي أَنْبَتَ قَرْناً في رأسه

وأُحِبُّ بَراعَتَهُ في إخفاء الذيل الواضحِ تحت ملابِسِهِ

وهدوءُ مخالِبِهِ يُعجبني.

قد يفتك بي، لكني سوف أسامحه فهو صديقي

وله أن يؤذيني أحياناً

لا مشكلة لدي



ما عادت بسمات مذيع التلفزيون تُسَبِّبُ لي أمراضاً.

وتعوَّدت على توقيف الكاكيَّين لألواني

ليلاً ونهاراً. ولهذا

أَحْمِلُ أوراقي الشخصيةَ حتى في المَسْبَح

لا مشكلة لدي



أحلامي رَكِبَتْ، أمسِ، قِطارَ الليلِ

ولم أعرف كيف أودعها

وأَتَتْني أنباءُ تَدَهْوُرِهِ في وادٍ ليس بذي زرعٍ

(ونجا سائقُه من بين الركّاب جميعاً)

فحمدت الله، ولم أبكِ كثيراً

فلديَّ كوابيسٌ صغرى

سأطوِّرها، إن شاء الله، إلى أحلامٍ كبرى

لا مشكلة لدي



أتلمَّس أحوالي منذ وُلدتُ إلى اليوم

وفي يأسي أتذكر

أن هناك حياةً بعد الموتِ

هناك حياة بعد الموت

ولا مشكلة لدي



لكني أسأل:  

يا ألله!

أهناك حياةٌ قبل الموت؟*
مريد البرغوثي

----------


## فراشة

أيها الحب أنت سر بلائي

وهمومي، وروعتي، وعنائي

ونحولي، وأدمعي، وعذابي

وسُقامي، ولوعتي، وشقائي

أيها الحب! أنت سر وجودي

وحياتي ، وعزتي، وإبائـي

وشعاعي مابين ديجور دهري

وأليفي ،وقرتي، ورجائي
.
.
(أبو القاسم الشابي)

----------


## جوهرة مصر

بــــلاد العــــرب أوطـــــاني

بلادُ العُربِ أوطاني ..... مِنَ الشَّامِ لِبغدانِ 
ومن نَجدٍ إلى يمنِ ..... الى مِصرِ فتطوانِ 
فلا حدٌّ يُباعِدُنا ..... ولا دينٌ يُفرقنا 
لسانُ الضاد يَجمعُنا ..... بغسانِ وعدنانِ 
بلادُ العُربِ أوطاني ..... مِنَ الشَّامِ لِبغدانِ 
ومن نَجدٍ إلى يمنِ ..... الى مِصرِ فتطوانِ 
لنا مدَنِيةٌ سلفت ..... سنُحييها وإن دُثِرَتْ 
ولو في وَجْهِنا وقفت ..... دُهاةُ الإنسِ والجانِ 
بلادُ العُربِ أوطاني ..... مِنَ الشَّامِ لِبغدانِ 
ومن نَجدٍ إلى يمنِ ..... الى مِصرِ فتطوانِ 
عرَفُنا كيفَ نتَّحِدُ ..... وللعلياءِ نجْتَهِدُ 
ولِسنا بعدُ نَعْتَمِدُ ..... سِوانا أي إنسانِ 
بلادُ العُربِ أوطاني ..... مِنَ الشَّامِ لِبغدانِ 
ومن نَجدٍ إلى يمنِ ..... الى مِصرِ فتطوانِ 
فَهبوا يا بَنِي قومي ..... الى العلياء بالعلمِ 
وغنوا يا بني قومي ..... بلادُ العربِ أوطاني 
___________ 
فخري البارودي

----------


## صفحات العمر

> الله ... رااااااااااااااااااائعة 
> 
> لا يا استاذي انا مش قدك والله بس هو كل اللي حصل اني من ساعة كده لقيتني قعدت اشخبط في كشكول الشخابيط بتاعي وقمت كتبت الشخبوطة اللي حضرتك شوفتها دي  وحطيتها مقصدتش اشعر ولا حاجة بس هي جات كده وسماح بقى المرة دي  
> 
> دمت مبدعاً استاذي / صفحات العمر


 أدامك الله بكل الخير مصراوية بجد  :good: 
وصدقا ...
لم تكن شخابيط حرفك الا صفحة من الصدق 
دوّنها الحرف لتكون شاهدة بعين الحس 
ومعبرة عن ما يعتمل فى قلبك النابض 
وكل أنسان لديه ركنا شاعرا يسكنه
حيثما أكتشفه يستطيع أن يزين الأبجديات 
 بتفاصيله الشفافه وملامحه الإنسانيه جدااااا
حفظك الله من كل سوء أيتها الرائعه 
ودمتِ برقى

----------


## صفحات العمر

أُحاور روحي أحاورها.. 
وكل حوار مع الروح ماء
بكى طائر العمر في قفصي
مذ رأى مخلب الموت ينزل في صحبه ..
ويَكُفّ الغناء
مـتى أي هذي العروسُ 
يجيء الزمان الصفاء 

مظفر النواب

----------


## مصري منكل قلبي

شكرا ليكم كلكم ولكم أرق تحية 

انا وإن كنت الاخير زمانه لات بما لم يستطعه الاوائل

قائل البيت محمد هنيدي في فيلم الاستاذ رمضان ابو العلمين حمودة وعذرا لاني لا أعرف الشاعر الاصلى

----------


## a_leader

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
عيناك و السّحر الذي فيهما= صيّرتاني شاعراّ ساحرا  
علّمتني الحبّ و علّمته= بدر الدّجى و الغصن و الطاّئرا  
إن غبت عم عيني و جنّ الدّجى= سألت عنك القمر الزاهرا  
و أطرق الروضة عند الضحى= كيما أناجي البلبل الشاعرا  
و أنشق الوردة في كمّها= لأنّ فيها أرجا عاطرا  
يذكّر الصبّ بذاك الشذا= هل تذكرين العاشق الذاكرا ؟  
كم نائم في وكره هانيء= نبّهته من وكره باكرا ؟  
أصبح مثلي تائها حائرا= لمّا رآني في الرّبى حائرا  
وراح يشكو لي و أشكو له= بطش الهوى و الهجر و الهاجرا  
و كوكب أسمعته زفرتي= فبات مثلي ساهيا ساهرا  
زجرت حتى النوم عن مقلتي= و لم أبال اللائم الزاجرا  
يا ليت أنّي مثل ثائر= كيما تقول المثل السائرا [/poem]

ايليا ابو ماضى

----------


## جوهرة مصر

*أرَاني وَقَوْمي فَرّقَتْنَا مَذَاهِبُ،* ****و إنْ جمعتنا في الأصولِ المناسبُ*
*فأقْصَاهُمُ أقْصَاهُمُ مِنْ مَسَاءتي، ***وَأقْرَبُهُمْ مِمّا كَرِهْتُ الأقَارِبُ*
*غَرِيبٌ وَأهْلي حَيْثُ مَا كانَ ناظِري، ***وَحِيدٌ وَحَوْلي مِن رِجالي عَصَائِبُ*
*نسيبكَ منْ ناسبتَ بالودِّ قلبهُ ***وجاركَ منْ صافيتهُ لا المصاقبُ*
*و أعظمُ أعداءِ الرجالِ ثقاتها ***و أهونُ منْ عاديتهُ منْ تحاربُ*
*وَشَرّ عَدُوّيْكَ الّذي لا تُحَارِبُ، ***و خيرُ خليليكَ الذي لا تناسبُ*
*لقد زدتُ بالأيامِ والناسِ خبرة ً ***و جربتُ حتى هذبتني التجاربُ* 
____________
*ابو فراس الحمدانى*

----------


## فراشة

منذ احببتك الشموس استدارت
والسموات صرن انقى وارحب
منذ احببتك البحار جميعا
اصبحت من مياه عينيك تشرب
اتمنى لو كنتى بؤبؤ عيني
اتراني طلبت ما ليس يطلب
انتى احلى خرافه فى حياتي
والذي يتبع الخرافات يتعب
.
.
( نزار قباني)

----------


## جميلة بوحريد

*قصيدة رسالة فى ليلة التنفيذ  لهاشم الرفاعي* 

أبتــاه  ماذا قد يخط بناني .... و الحبل و الجـلاد ينتظران
هذا الكتاب إليك من زنزانة .... مقرورة صخرية الجـدران 
لم تبـق إلا ليـلة  أحيا بهـا .... وأحـس أن ظلامها أكفـاني 
ستمر يا أبتاه لست  أشك في .... هـذا وتحمل بعدها جثمـاني 
الليل من حولي  هـدوء قاتل .... والذكريات تمـور في وجداني 
ويهـدني ألمي فأنشـد راحـتي .... في بضـع آيات من القـرآن 
والنفس بـين جوانحـي شفافـة .... دبَّ الخشـوع بها فهز كياني 
قد عشت أؤمـن بالإله ولم أذق .... إلا أخـيرا لـذة الإيمـان 
شكـرا لهم أنا لا أريد طعامهم .... فليرفعوه  فلست بالجوعـان 
هـذا الطعام المـر ما صنعته لي .... أمي و لا وضعوه فوق خوان 
كـلا ولم يشهـده يا أبتي معي .... أخـوان لي جـاءاه يستبقان 
مـدوا إلي به يـدا مصبوغـة .... بدمي و هذي غاية الإحسان 
والصمت يقطعـه رنين سلاسل .... عبثت بهـن أصابع السجان 
مـا بـين آونة تمـر وأختهـا .... يرنو إلى بمقلتي شيـــطان 
من كوة بالبـاب يرقب صيـده .... ويعود في أمن إلى الـدوران 
أنا لا أحس بأي حقـد نحـوه .... مـاذا جنى فتمسه أضغـاني 
هو طيب الأخـلاق مثلك يـا .... أبي لم يبد في ظمأ إلى العدوان 
لكنـه إن نـام عـني لحظـة .... ذاق العيال مــرارة الحرمان 
فلربمـا وهـو المُـرَوِّعُ سحنة .... لو كان مثلى شاعـرا لرثـاني 
أو عاد..من يدري.. إلى أولاده .... يوماً تذُكِّرَ صـورتي فبكـاني
وعلى الجـدار الصلب نافذة بها .... معنى الحياة غليظـة القضـبان 
قـد طالما شارفتهـا متأمـلا .... في السائرين على الأسى اليقظان 
فأرى وجوما كالضباب مصورا .... ما في قلوب الناس من غليـان 
نفس الشعور لدى الجميع وإن همُ .... كتموا وكان الموت في إعلاني 
و يدور همس في الجوانح ما الذي .... بالثورة الحمقاء قد أغـراني ؟ 
أو لم يكن خيرا لنفسي أن أُرى .... مثل الجميع أسـير في إذعان ؟ 
ما ضرني لو قد سكت وكلما .... غلب الأسى بالغتُ في الكتمان 
هـذا دمي سيسيل يجـري مطفئا .... ما ثار في جنْبَىَّّ من نـيران 
وفـؤادي المَـوَّار في  نبضاتـه .... سيكف من غده عن الخفقان 
والظلم بـاق لن يحطـم قيـده .... مـوتي ولن يـودي به قرباني 
ويسير ركب البغي ليس يضـيره ....  شـاة إذا اجتثت من القطعان 
هذا حديث النفس حين تشق عن .... بشـريتي وتمـور بعد ثـوان 
وتقـول لي إن الحيـاة لغايــةٍ .... أسمى من التصفيق للطغيـان 
أنفاسك الحَرَّى وإن هى أُخمـدت .... ستظل تغمـر أُفقهم بدخان 
وقروح جسمك وهو تحت سياطهم .... قسمات صبح يتقيه الجـاني 
دمـع السجين هناك في أغـلاله .... ودم الشهيد هنـا سيلتقيـان 
حتى إذا ما أفعمت بهمـا الربـا .... لم يبق غـير تمـرد الفيضـان 
ومن العواصف ما يكون هبوبهـا .... بعـد الهـدوء وراحـة الربانِ 
إن احتـدام النار في جوف الثرى .... أمـر يثـير حفيظة البركـان 
وتتابـع القطـرات ينزل بعـده .... سيل يليه تدفـق الطوفــان 
فيمـوج يقتلع الطغــاة مزمجرا .... أقوى من الجـبروت والسلطان 
أنا لست أدرى هل ستُذْكَر قصتي .... أم سوف يعروها دجى النسيان ؟ 
أو أنني سأكــون في تاريخنـا .... متآمـرا أم هـادم الأوثـان ؟ 
كل الـذي أدريه أن تجـرعي .... كأس المذلـة ليس في إمكـاني 
لو لم أكـن في ثـورتي متطلبا ....  غـير الضياء لأمتي لكفـاني 
أهوى الحياة كريمـة لا قيـد لا .... إرهاب لا استخفاف بالإنسان 
فإذا سقطتُ سقطتُ أحمل عزتي .... يغلى دم الأحرار في شـرياني 
أبتاه إن طلع الصباح على الدنى .... وأضاء نور الشمس كل مكـان 
واستقبل العصفور بـين غصونه .... يوما جديدا مشـرق الألـوان 
وسمعتَ أنغـام التفاؤل ثـرة .... تجـري على فـم بائع الألبـان 
وأتى يدق- كما تعود- بابنـا .... سيدق باب السجـن جـلادان 
وأكـون بعد هنيهة متأرجحـا .... في الحبل مشـدودا إلى العيـدان 
لِيَكُنْ عزاؤك أن هذا الحبل مـا .... صنعته في هـذي الربوع يـدان 
نسجـوه في بلـد يشع حضارة .... و تضـاء منه مشاعل العرفـان 
أو هكـذا زعموا وجيء به إلى .... بلدي الجريح على يد الأعـوان 
أنا لا أريـدك أن تعيش محطمـا .... في زحمــة الآلام والأشجـان 
إن ابنك المصفـود في أغـلاله .... قــد سيق نحو الموت غير مدان 
فاذكـر حكايات بأيـام الصبا .... قـد قلتها لي عن هوى الأوطان 
وإذا سمعت نشيج أمي في الدجى .... تبكى شبابا ضـاع في الريعـان 
وتُكَتِّم الحسـرات  في أعماقها .... ألمـا تواريـه عـن الجــيران 
فاطلب إليهـا الصفـح عـني إنني .... لا أبتغي منها سوى الغفـران ِ
مـازال في سمـعي رنـين حديثها .... ومقالهـا في رحمـة وحنـان ِ
أَبُنَيَّ :  إني قـد غـدوت عليـلة .... لم يبق لي جَـلَد على الأحزان ِ
فأذق فـؤاديَ فرحـة بالبحث عن .... بنت الحلال ودعك من عصياني 
كـانت لهــا أمنيـة ريانــة .... يا حسـن أمـال لها وأمـانى ِ 
غـزلت خيوط السعد مخضلا ولم .... يكن انتقاض الغزل في الحسبان ِ 
والآن لا أدرى بـأي جـوانـح .... ستبيت بعـدى أم بأي جنـان 
هـذا الـذي سطـرته لك يا أبي .... بعض الذي يجرى بفكر عـان 
لكن إذا انتصـر الضيـاء ومُزِّقَتْ ....  بيد الجموع شريعـة القرصان 
فلسـوف يذكـرني ويُكـبر همتي .... من كان فى بلدي حليف هوان
وَإلى لِقــاءٍ تَحْتَ ظِـلِّ عَـدالَةٍ .... قُدْسِيَّـةِ الأَحْـكامِ والمِـيزانِ

----------


## صفحات العمر

*أستشف الوجد فى صوتك آهات دفينة* 
*يتوارى بين أنفاسك كى لاأستبينَ* 
*لستُ أدرى أهو الحبُ الذى خفت شجونه* 
*أم تخوفت من اللومِ فأثرت السكينةُ*
*الأمير عبد الله الفيصل*

----------


## جوهرة مصر

*أَجلْ إن ذا يوم لمن يفتدي مصرا***فمصر هي المحرابُ والجنةُ الكبرى* 
*أجل إن ماءَ النيلِ قد مرَّ طعمُه***تناوشه الفتاكُ لم يدعو شبرا* 
*فهلا وقفتم دونها تمنحونها***أكفاً كماء المزنِ تمطرها خيرا* 
*سلاماً شباب النيل في كل موقفٍ***على الدهر يجني المجدَ أو يجلبُ الفخرا* 

*تعالوا فقد حانتْ أمورٌ عظيمةٌ***فلا كان منا غافلٌ يصم العصرا* 
*شبابٌ نزلنا حومةَ المجدِ كلناَ***ومن يغتدي للنصر ينتزعُ النصرا*
*سلاماً شباب النيل في كل موقفٍ***على الدهر يجني المجدَ أو يجلبُ الفخرا* 
*تعالوا نشيّدْ ملجأ، رب ملجأ***يضم حطامَ البؤسِ والأوجهَ الصفرا* 
*تعالوا فقد حانتْ أمورٌ عظيمةٌ***فلا كان منا غافلٌ يصم العصرا* 
*تعالوا نقلْ للعصب أهلا فإننا*****شبابٌ ألفنا الصعبَ والمطلبَ الوعرا* 


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

*إبراهيم ناجى*

----------


## فراشة

أنتِ...أنت الحياة في قدسها

السامي ، وفي سحرها الشجي الفريدِ

أنتِ...أنت الحياة في رقة

الفجر في رونق الربيع الوليد

أنتِ...أنت الحياة كل أوان

في رواء من الشباب جديد

أنتِ...أنت الحياة فيك 

وفي عينيك آيات سحرها الممدود
.
.
(الشابي)

----------


## جوهرة مصر

*والمال إن لم تدخره محصنا*** بالعلم كان نهاية الإملاق*  
*والعلم إن لم تكتنفه شمائل*** تعليه كان مطية الإخفاق*  
*لا تحسبن العلم ينفع وحده ***ما لم يتوج ربه بخلاق*  
*من لي بتربية النساء فإنها ف**ي*** الشرق علة ذلك الإخفاق*  
*الأم مدرسة إذا أعددتها ***أعددت شعبا طيب الأعراق*  
*الأم روض إن تعهده الحيا ***بالسري أورق أيما إيراق*  
*اللأم أستاذ الأساتذة الألى*** شغلت مآثرهم مدى الآفاق*  
*أنا لا أقول دعوا النساء سوافرا*** بين الرجال يجلن في الأسواق* 
*يدرجن حيث أرَدن لا من وازع ***يحذرن رقبته ولا من واقي*  
*يفعلن أفعال الرجال لواهيا ***عن واجبات نواعس الأحداق*  
*في دورهن شؤونهن كثيرة ***كشؤون رب السيف والمزراق*  
*تتشكّل الأزمان في أدوارها*** دولا وهن على الجمود بواقي*  
*فتوسطوا في الحالتيسن وأنصفوا*** فالشر في التّقييد والإطلاق* 
*ربوا البنات على الفضيلة إنها*** في الموقفين لهن خير وثاق* 
*وعليكم أن تستبين بناتكم نور*** الهدى وعلى الحياء الباقي*  
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*حافظ إبراهيم*

----------


## صفحات العمر

أينَ من عيني حبيب ساحرٌ ..
 فيه عزٌّ وجلالٌ وحياءْ؟
واثقُ الخطوةِ يمشي ملكاً ..
 ظالمُ الحسنِ، شهيُّ الكبرياءْ
عَبِقُ السِّحْرِ كَأنفاسِ الرُّبَى ..
ساهمُ الطَّرفِ كأحلامِ المساءْ
شعر / إبراهيم ناجى

----------


## سمـاء

هذه الدنيا كتاب أنت فيه الفكر

هذه الدنيا ليال أنت فيها العمر

هذه الدنيا عيون أنت فيها البصر

هذه الدنيا سماء أنت فيها القمر


(أغدا ألقاك؟؟؟ الهادى آدم)

----------


## فراشة

أهلا بكِ سماء

سعيده بمشاركتك فى الموضوع

واتمنى عودتك دائما بأجمل الأبيات



أحين علمت حظك من ودادي

ولم تجهل محلك من فؤادي

وقادني الهوى , فانقدت طوعاً

وما مكنت غيرك من قيادي

رضيت لي السقام لباس جسم

كحلت الطرف منه بالسهاد

أجل عينيك في أسطار كتبي

تجد دمعي مزاجاً للمداد

فديتك! إنني قد ذاب قلبي

من الشكوى إلى قلب جماد
.
.
(ابن زيدون)

----------


## سمـاء

فراشة العزيزة..

مادمت تحبين ابن زيدون مثلى، إليك هذان البيتان من نونيته

"أضْحَى التّنائي بَديلاً عنْ تَدانِينَا"






لا تَحْسَبُوا نَأيَكُمْ عَنّا يغيّرُنا؛           أنْ طالَما غَيّرَ النّأيُ المُحِبّينَا! 

وَاللهِ مَا طَلَبَتْ أهْواؤنَا بَدَلاً           مِنْكُمْ، وَلا انصرَفتْ عنكمْ أمانينَا

----------


## جوهرة مصر

*أَبَابِلُ  رَأْيَ  العَيْنِ  أَمْ  هَذِهِ  مِصْـرُ  ***     فَإِنِّي أَرَى فِيهَا عُيُونَاً  هِيَ  السِّحْـرُ

نَوَاعِسَ  أَيْقَظْنَ  الهَـوْى  بِلَوَاحِـظٍ  ***     تَدِينُ لَهَا بِالفَتْكَةِ  البِيضُ  وَالسُّمْـرُ

فَلَيْسَ لِعَقْلٍ  دُونَ  سُلْطَانِـهَا  حِمَىً  ***     وَلاَ لِفُؤَادٍ  دُونَ  غِشْيَانِـهَا  سِتْـرُ

فَإِنْ  يَكُ  مُوسَى أَبْطَلَ  السِّحْرَ  مَرَّةً   ***    فَذَلِكَ عَصْرُ  المُعْجِزَاتِ ، وَذَا  عَصْرُ

فَأَيُّ  فُـؤَادٍ  لاَ   يَذُوبُ   صَبَابَـةً   ***    وَمُزْنَةِ عَيْنٍ لاَ يَصُوبُ  لَهَـا قَطْـرُ؟

بِنَفْسِي – وَإِنْ عَزَّتْ عَلَيَّ –  رَبِيبَـةٌ   ***    مِنَ العِينِ  فِي  أَجْفَانِ  مُقْلَتِهَا  فَتْـرُ

فَتَاةٌ  يَرِفُّ   البَدْرُ  تَحْتَ   قِنَاعِـهَا  ***     وَيَخْطِرُ فِي أَبْرَادِهَا  الغُصُنُ  النَّضْـرُ

تُرِيكَ  جُمَانَ  القَطْرِ  فِي  أُقْحُوَانَـةٍ   ***    مُفَلَّجَةِ الأَطْرَافِ ، قِيلَ لَـهَا  ثَغْـرُ

تَدِينُ  لِعَيْنَيْهَا   سَوَاحِـرُ  " بَابِـلٍ"   ***    وَتَسْكَرُ مِنْ صَهْبَاءِ  رِيقَتِهَا  الخَمْـرُ

فَيَا  رَبَّةَ الخِدْرِ  الذِي حَـالَ دُونَـهُ   ***    ضَرَاغِمُ حَرْبٍ، غَابُهَا  الأَسَلُ  السُّمْرُ

أَمَا مِنْ  وِصَـالٍ أَسْتَعِيـدُ  بِأُنْسِـهِ  ***     نَضَارَةَ  عَيْشٍ كَانَ  أَفْسَدَهُ  الهََجْـرُ؟

رَضِيتُ مِنَ الدُّنْـيَا بِحُبِّكِ  عَالِمَـاً    ***    بِأَنَّ جُنُونِي فِي هَوَاكِ  هُوَ  الفَخْـرُ

فَلاَ تَحْسَِبي  شَوْقِي  فُكَاهَـةَ  مَازِحٍ   ***    فَمَا هُوَ إلاَّ الجَمْرُ ، أَوْ دُونَهُ  الجَمْـرُ

هَوَىً كَضَمِيرِ الزِنْدِ  لَوْ  أَنَّ  مَدْمَعِي   ***     تَأَخَّرَ عَنْ سُقْيَاهُ  لاَحْتَرَقَ  الصَّـدْرُ

إِذَا مَا أَتَيْتُ الحَيَّ فَـارَتْ  بِغَيْظِـهَا  ***     قُلُوبُ رِجَالٍ حَشْوُ  آمَاقِهَا  الغَـدْرُ

يَظُنُّونَ بِي شَرَّاً ،  وَلَسْـتُ  بِأَهْلِـهِ  **     وَظَنُّ الفَتَى  مِنْ غَيْـرِ  بَيِّـنَةٍ  وِزْرُ

وَمَاذَا  عَلَيْهِمْ  إِنْ تَرَنَّـمَ  شَـاعِـرٌ ***      بِقَافِيَةٍ  لاَ عَيْبَ  فِيهَا ، وَلاَ  نُكْـرُ؟

أَفِي الحَقِّ  أَنْ  تَبْكِي الحَمَائِمُ شَجْوَهَا  ***     وَيُبْلَى فَلاَ يَبْكِي عَلَى  نَفْسِهِ  حُـرُّ؟

وَأَيُّ  نَكِيرٍ  فِي هَوَىً  شَـبَّ  وَقْدُهُ    ***   بِقَلْبِ أَخِي شَوْقٍ فَبَاحَ بِـهِ  الشِّعْرُ؟

فَـلاَ   يَبْتَدِرْنِي  بِالمَلاَمَـةِ  عَـاذِلٌ    ***   فَإِنَّ الهَوَى فِيـهِ  لِمُعْتَـذِرٍ  عُـذْرُ

إِذَا لَمْ يَكُنْ لِلْحُبِّ  فَضْلٌ  عَلَى النُّهَى   ***    لَمَا ذَلَّ حَيٌّ لِلْهَـوَى وَلَـهُ قَـدْرُ

وَكَيْفَ أَسُومُ القَلْبَ صَبْرَاً عَلَى الهَوَى  ***     وَلَمْ يَبْقَ لِيْ فِي الحُبِّ قَلْبٌ وَلاَ صَبْرُ

لِيَهْنَ الهَوَى  أَنِّي خَضَعْـتُ  لِحُكْمِهِ    ***   وَإِنْ كَانَ لِيْ فِي غَيْرِهِ النَّهْيُ  وَالأَمْرُ

وَإِنِّي امْرُؤٌ  تَأْبَى لِيَ  الضَّيْمَ  صَـوْلَةٌ   ***    مَوَاقِعُهَا  فِي  كُلِّ  مُعْتَرَكٍ   حُمْـرُ

أَبِيٌّ  عَلَى  الحِدْثَـانِ ،  لاَ  يَسْتَفِزُّنِي  ***     عَظِيمٌ ، وَلاَ يَأْوِي إِلَى  سَاحَتِي ذُعْرُ

إِذَا صُلْتُ صَالَ المَوْتُ مِنْ  وَكَرَاتِـهِ  ***     وَإِنْ قُلْتُ أَرْخَى مِنْ  أَعِنَّـتِهِ  الشِّعْرُ*

*______________*

*محمود سامى البارودى*

----------


## فراشة

*

أعلمتم أن النسـيم إذا سـرى

نقل الحديث إلى الرقيب كما جرى

وأذاع سـرا ما برحـت أصونه

وهوىً أنزِّه قدره أن يـُذكرا

جهل العـذول بانني في حبكم

سَهَـرُ الدجى عندي ألذ من الكرى

ويلومني فيكم ولسـتُ ألـومهُ

هيهات ماذاق الغرام ولا درى

(بهاء الدين زهير)

*

----------


## جوهرة مصر

جلستُ يوماً حين حلَّ المساءْ***وقد مضى يومي بلا مؤنسِ 
أريح أقداماً وهتْ من عياءْ***وأرقب العالَم من مجلسي! 
أرقبه! يا كَدّ هذا الرقيب***في طيب الكون وفي باطلهْ 
وما يبالي ذا الخضم العجيبْ***بناظر يرقب في ساحلهْ
سيان ما أجهل أو أعلم***من غامض الليل ولغز النهارْ 
سيستمر المسرح الأعظم***روايةً طالت وأين الستار 
عييتُ بالدنيا وأسرارها***وما احتيالي في صموت الرمالْ!
 أنشد في رائع أنوارها***رشداً فما أغنم إلا الضلالْ !  
أغمضت عيني دونها خائفاً***مبتغياً لي رحمة في الظلامْ 
فصاح بي صائحها هاتفاً***كأنما يوقظني من منامْ: 

ـــــــــــــــ
إبراهيم ناجى

----------


## جميلة بوحريد

شَرَّدوا أخيارها بحراً وبراً ..... واقتلوا أحرارها حُـراً فحُـراً
إنما الصالح يبقى صالحاً ..... آخِرَ الدهرِ ويبقى الشرُّ شراً

*خليل مطران*

----------


## a_leader

قصيده أنا و النجم  لايليا ابو ماضى



مثلي هذا النجم في سهده و مثله المحبوب في بعده  
يختال في عرض السّما تائها كأنّما يختال في برده  
إن شئت فهو الملك في عرشه أو شئت فهو الطفل في مهده  
يرمقني شذرا كأنّي به يحسبني أطمع في مجده  
يسعى و لا يسعى إلى غاية كمن يرى الغاية في جدّه  
كأنّما يبحث عن ضائع لا يستطيع الصبر من بعده  
طال سراه و هو في حيرة كأنّه المحزون في وجده  
في جنح ليل حالك فاحم كأنّ حظي قدّ من جلده  
لا يحسد الأعمى به مبصرا كلاهما قد ضلّ عن قصده  
ساورني الهمّ و ساورته ما أعجز الإنسان عن ردّه !  
ما أعجب الدهر و أطواره في عين من يمعن في نقده ؟  
جرّبته دهرا فما راقني من هزله شيء و لا جدّه  
أكبر منه أنّني زاهد ما زهد الزاهد في زهده  
أكبر منّي ذا و أكبرت أن يطمع ، أن أطمع في رفده  
و عدّني أعجوبة في الورى مذ رحت لا أعجب من حقده  
يا ربّ خلّ كان دوني نهى عجبت من نحسي و من سعده  
و عائش يخطر فوق الثرى أفضل منه الميت في لحده  
أصبح يجبني الورد من شوكه و بتّ أجني الشوك من ورده  
أكذب إن صدّقته بعدما عرفت منه الكذب في وعده  
لا أشتكي الضرّ إذا مسّني منه ، و لا أطرب من رغده  
أعلم أن البؤس مستنفذ و الرّغد ما لا بدّ من فقده  
إذا الليالي قرّبت نازحا و كنت مشتاقا إلى شهده  
أملّك عنه النفس في قربه خوفا من الوحشة في صدّه  
و إن أر الحزن على فائت أضرّ بي الحزن و لم يجده

----------


## فراشة

*

يمد الدجى في لوعتي ويزيد

ويُبدئ بثي في الهوى ويعيدُ

أرِقت وعادتني لذكرى أحبتي

شجونٌ قيامٌ بالضلوع قعودُ

ومن يحمل الأشواق يتعب,ويختلف

عليه قديمٌ في الهوى وجديدُ

لقيتَ الذي لم يلقَ قلبٌ في الهوى

لك الله يا قلبي أأنت حديدُ!!
.
.
(احمد شوقي)

*

----------


## الجنوبي ..

*فراشه .. تحياتي 
ماأروع فكرتك .. واليوم أشارك معك ببعض مقاطع من قصائدي على وعد ان آتيك بمجموعه للعمالقه .
(4)
 تسافر فينا الخيولُ الأصيلة..
لأعمقِِ من موتنا المستمر ..،
وأبعدِ من دربنا المستعر.....
يبقى نباحُ الظلامِ يعربد .
ينهش طفل النهار الممدد ،
فى حجر أمى ..
بما أفتديه ...
ووجهُ حبيبى ..
..... بعيداً رحلْ...


جئتــــكِ..
لا أبتغى منكِ دفئاً...
لا أشتهى فيكِ أنثى..
لا أستبيح الغديرَ لعطشى...
لكن طفلاً يوماً تمرد ،
هنافى العيون التى لم تخنه
جاءك يحبــو ..
وأنت الأمان.





وماأروعكْ..
فما كنتُ ضدكَ يوماً..
وَعَلِّيِ مَعَكْ..
لماذا تغيبُ .. ؟
لحونَ الصفاءِ..
هدوءَ السماءِ..
حنيَن المساءِ..
دُعاءِ..
وبسمةَ أُمِّي ،ولائي..
تغيبُ معكْ..



ماأوجعتني يوماً خيانه..
قد بعت صقري
هل ستدافع عني حمامه.!!




إنِّي أُحبُّكِ لم أزلْ
والعشقُ سيدتي بكلِّ
كياني..
لا تغضبي مهلاً رُوَيْدَاً
واهدئي
ماعادَ قلبي عازماً
فالشيخُ صعبٌ أَنْ يكونَ
بمنزلِ الصبيان..

*

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*من أجلك أنت عشقت الشمس*

*ملكت الجنَّة بيمينى*

*أسكنتُكِ أعلى جنَّاتى* 

*وزرعتُكِ وَسْطَ بساتينى*

*ورسَمْتُكِ بَدْراً بسمائى*

*وجعلتُكِ نَهْراً يرويني* 

*أنتِ الملاَّحةُ سيدتى* 

*فى بحرِكِ أرسيتُ سفينى*

*بل أنتِ الجنة سيدتى*

*فى سحركِ أرسلتُ عيونى*

*أحتاجُ حنانَكِ سيدتى*

*فأنا كالطِّفلِ المسكينِ*

*لا أعرفُ أمَّاً تَكْفُلُنى*

*لا أعرفُ وطناً يَحْوينى*

*لا أعرف اسمى أو سِنّى*

*لا شىءَ سوى مَنْ سَتَكونى*

*قولى مَنْ أنْتِ ـ أُردِّدُها ـ* 

*باللهِ عليكِ أجيبينى* 







*محمد أبو العلا*

----------


## فراشة

[B][CENTER][SIZE="5"]


> *[FONT="Arial"][COLOR="Blue"]
> فراشه .. تحياتي 
> ماأروع فكرتك .. واليوم أشارك معك ببعض مقاطع من قصائدي على وعد ان آتيك بمجموعه للعمالقه .
> 
> *


*

 أخى الجنـــــــــوبى

مرحبا بك فى المنتدى وفى الموضوع

المقاطع التى شاركت بها من قصائدك لا تقل روعه وجمالا عن

أشعار العمالقه

يشرفنا دائما تواجدك

سواء بإبداعاتك أو بابيات لشعراء آخرين



رويدك قد أفنيتَ يا بَيْنُ أدمعي

وحسبك قد أضنيت ياشوق أضلعي

إلى كم أقاسي فرقة بعد فرقة

وحتى متى يا بين أنت معي معي

فيا راحلا لم أدر كيف رحيله

لٍما راعني من خطبه المتسرع

يلاطفني بالقول عند وداعه

ليذهب عني لوعـتي وتفجعي
.
.
(بهاء الدين زهير) 

*

----------


## فراشة

*الحمد لله على سلامتك طارق

أتمنى تواجدك باستمرار



عذبي ماشئت قلبي عذبي 

فعذاب الحب أسمى مطلبي

وأزرعيه في فؤادي مثلما 

يزرع الكرّام ُ غرسَ العنبِ

واقطفي حبات قلبي حبّةً

حبةً ثمَّ اعصريها واشربي
.
.
(إيليا أبو ماضي)


*

----------


## جوهرة مصر

ألا ، إنَّ أخلاقَ الرجالِ وَ إنْ نمتْ
*** 
فأربعة ٌ منها تفوقُ على الكلَّ :
*****
*وَقَارٌ بِلاَ كِبْرٍ، وَصَفْحٌ بِلاَ أَذى ً*
*****
* وَجُودٌ بِلاَ مَنٍّ، وَحِلْمٌ بِلاَ ذُلِّ*

*ــــــــــــــــــــ*
*محمود سامى البارودى*

----------


## rosey19

الحب المستحيل 
أحبكِ جداً وأعرف أن الطريق إلى المستحيل طويل 
وأعرف انكِ ست النساء وليس لدي بديل
اً وأعرف أن زمان الحنين انتهى ومات الكلام الجميل 
في ست النساء ماذا نقول؟؟
أحبك جداً... أحبكِ 
وأعرف أني أعيش بمنفى وأنتِ بمنفى 
و بيني وبينك ريح وغيم وبرق ورعد وثلج ونار 
وأعرف أن الوصول لعينيك وهم 
وأعرف أن الوصول إليك انتحار
ويسعدني أن أمزق نفسي لأجلكِ أيتها الغالية
ولو خيروني لكررت حبكِ للمرة الثانية
يا من غزلت قميصك من ورقات الشجر 
أيا من حميتك بالصبر من قطرات المطر 
أحبكِ جداً ... أحبكِ 
و أعرف أني أسافر في بحر عينيكِ دون يقينِ 
وأترك عقلي ورائي وأركض .. أركض خلف جنوني
أيا امرأة تمسك القلب بين يديها 
سألتك بالله لا تتركيني .. لا تتركيني
فما أكون أنا إذا لم تكوني 
أحبك جداً وجداً وجداً
وأرفض من نار حبكِ أن استقيلا 
وهل يستطيع المتيم بالعشق أن يستقيلا 
وما همني من الحب أن خرجت حيا
وما همني أن خرجت قتيلا


  نزار قبانى

----------


## فراشة

*الحمد لله على سلامتك روزى

وحشتينا

نورتى المنتدى والموضوع



قد كان لى قلب اصاب سواده

سهم لطرف فاتر فتفتتا

تبع الهوى قلبى فهام وليته

قبل التوغل فى البلاء تثبتا
.
.
(محمود سامى البارودى)



*

----------


## صفحات العمر

يا ملك البرق الطائر .. 
في أحزان الروح الأبدية
كيف اندس كزهرة رؤيا
في شطحة وجد صوفية !
يمسح عينيه بقلبي
في غفلة وجد ليلية
ماذا يكتب فيا ؟
ماذا يوقظ فيا ؟
يا مُشمس ايام الله بضحكة عينيك
ترنم من لغة القرآن
فروحي عربية

مظفر

----------


## سمـاء

ولقد ذكرتك والرماح نواهل مني

وبيض الهند تقطر من دمي

فوددت تقبيل السيوف لأنها

لمعت كبارق ثغرك المتبسم 


(عنترة بن شداد)

----------


## Candle

*اذا الشعب يوماً اراد الحياه 

                                فلا بد ان يستجيب القدر

ولا بد للليل ان ينجلي 

                                  ولا بد للقيد ان ينكسر*

----------


## جوهرة مصر

*النور ملو الشوارع 
و مليون راديو والع 
الساعة اتنين صباحا 
لكن إيه الموانع ! .. 
الخلق رايحة جايه
و الدنيا لسه حيه 
مليانه بالهأَو أَو 
و زعيق القهوجية 
واحد يقول لواحد : 
خليك يا عم قاعد 
التانى يقول له : 
شكرا 
ده انا م المغرب مواعد
فيه سهره لسه عندى
فى بيت فلان افندى
ح ناكل حاجة حلوه 
و نشرب تمر هندى
و اللى تروح دالقه جردل
فوق حضرة المبجل 
طبعا صاحبنا يزعل
و ينفجر شتايم 
و الحى كله يوصل
ما بين مصلح و لايم 
اللى يقول : يا جماعة
و اللى يقول : يا بهايم 
و مطرب الاذاعة 
يصرخ ، و ف وجده هايم 
و لو طرطقت ودنك ،
فى وسط دى العظايم ،
تسمع مسحراتى ، 
بطبله صوتها واطى ، 
بيقــــــــــــــــــــول : 
**اصحى يا نايم* 
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*صلاح جاهين

**
*

----------


## صفحات العمر

الليل ململم سوادة خلاص أهو انقضى 
والفجر فجر مداه ..
ومضه ورا ومضه 
طرطش رزاذ الندى على وش كل الكون 
فقام بسرعه قوام 
لجلن ما يتوضى

محمد سعيد

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*سأسألُ عنكِ الصباحَ الجميل*

*وأسألُ شمسَ السَّما*

*والقمَرْ* 

*سأغدو أفتِّشُ يوماً فيوماً* 

*وأطوى بلاداً*

*وأبكى القَدَرْ*

*وأبكى ليالى الفراقَ المريرِ*

*فيا حَرَّ أرضاً قَلاها المَطَرْ* 

*فيوماً أقولُ فَقَدتُ حبيبى*

*ويوماً أقولُ فقدتُ البصَرْ*

*لكَ اللهُ يا قلبي إنني*

*أخافُ الهوى فيكَ أن يَستَتِرْ*

*وأخشى غيابَ النَّسيم*

*الصباحْ*

*وأخشى فراقَ الطيور الشَّجَرْ*

*فيصبِحُ* 

*حبى صريعاً بقلبِك* 

*وأُصبِحُ ذكرى لكل البَشَرْ*





*محمد أبو العلا*

----------


## صفحات العمر

وأحتاجُ تلك المسافة بيني وبينك
كي أشتهيك كثيرا
وكي أطمئنّ 
إلى أنني مُتعب بكِ ، لكنني ..
طاعنٌ ... في امتهانِ السكوتْ.
وكي لا تصير العناقيدُ ملكي ولا تنتهي ..
للوقار البيوتْ .
وأحتاجُ شيئاً من الخوفِ
كي لا يطولَ الأمانْ
وأحتاجُ، حين أكونُ وحيداً
إلى أن يموتَ المُغنّي
وأن ينتهي للسّكوتِ الكمانْ 

من قصيدة التراب
د. محمد مقدادي

----------


## a_leader

ألا هَلْ لنا مِنْ بَعْدِ هَذا التـَّفـَرُّق        
        سَبيلٌ فيشكو كـُلُّ صَبٍّ بما لقي؟
وقد كـُنتُ أوْقاتُ التـَّزَاوُر في الشِّتا        
        أبيتُ على جَمْر مِنَ الشَّوْق مُحْرق
فكيْفَ وقد أمْسَيْتُ في حال قِطعَةٍ؟        
        لقد عَجَّلَ المِقدارُ ما كنتُ أتـَّقِي
تمرُّ اللـَّيالي لا أرَى البَيْنَ يَنقضِي        
        ولا الصَّبْرَ مِنْ رقِّ التـَّشَوُّق مُعْتِقي
سَقى اللهُ أرضا قد غَدَتْ لكَ مَنزلا        
        بكـُلِّ سَكـُوبٍ هاطل الوَدْق مُغْدِق 


قصيدة : ألا هَلْ لنا مِنْ بَعْدِ هَذا التـَّفـَرُّق لابن زيدون

----------


## جوهرة مصر

* 
 
أيها المغرورُ ، مهلا***لَسْـتَ لِلتَّكْـرِيمَ أَهْــلاَ 
كَيْفَ صَادَفْتَ الأَمَانِي؟***هلْ رأيتَ الصعبَ سهلا ؟
خلتها ماءً نميــرا   ***   فاشربنْ عـلاًّ ، وَ نهـلا 
أينَ أهلُ الدارِ ؟ فانظرْ***هَلْ تَرَى بِالـدَّارِ أَهْــلاَ؟ 
رُبَّ حُسْنٍ فِي ثِيَابٍ  ***  عَـادَ غِسْليناً ومُهْـلاَ؟ 
وَعُيُونٍ كُنَّ سُوداً    ***صرنَ عندَ الموتِ شهلا 
سَوْفَ يَلْقَى كُلُّ بَاغٍ***فِي الْوَرَى خِزْياً وَبَهْلاَ 
إِنَّمَا الدُّنْيَا غُرُورٌ    ***لمْ تدعْ طفلاً وَ كهـلا 
كَمْ حَكِيمٍ ضَلَّ فِيهَا ***  فاكتسى بالعلمِ جهـلا

ـــــــــــــــــــ
محمود سامى البارودى


**
*

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*وأخاف حبك أن يكون النار*

*تلقيني بقايا من حريق* 

*وأصير في عينيك أمواجا تطارد في غريق*

*أنا منك كالأحلام إن شاخت* 

*تغيب.. ولا تفيق..* 

*لا تعجبي إن قلت إني فارس* 

*نسى المعارك من سنين..* 

*ووضعت سيفي بين أحضاني*

*وواريت الحنين* 

*وجلست أرقب من بعيد* 

*حيرة الأشواق بين العاشقين*

*وهمست يا دنياي في القلب الذي*

*هدته.. أمواج السنين*

*وسألته: ما زلت تنبض؟* 

*قال: ما زال الحنين!!* 

*أترى سأرجع من رحاب الحلم* 

*مهزوما على قلب حزين* 

*وتسافر الأفراح من عمري* 

*منكسة الجبين* 

*رفقا بقلبي يا ملاكي.. إنه* 

*نسى المعارك.. من سنين!*






*فاروق جويدة*

----------


## فراشة

أخوض ُ الليل في سهدٍ.......... وقومُُ طاب مرقدهم

فأي الدهرُ أبكاني وكيفَ..........الدهــر ِ أسعدهـــم

لأجل ِ العيــن ِ تبكيهــــم..........فأجفاني تناشدهم 

يغيثوها من الدمع ِ أليس .........َالدمـــع ِ موردهـــم
.
.
(مختار العامري)

----------


## صفحات العمر

رحاب الهدى يامنار الضياء
سمعتك فى ساعة من صفاء 
تقول انا البيت ظل الاله
وركن الخليل أبى الانبياء
انا البيت قبلتكم للصلاه
انا البيت كعبتكم للرجاء
فضموا الصفوف وولوا الوجوه
الى مشرق النور عند الدعاء 

من الثلاثية المقدسة

----------


## جميلة بوحريد

فرضُُ على الناس أن يتوبوا ..... لكن تـرك المعاصي أوجب
والدهر في صَرْفـه عجيبُُ ..... و غفلة النـاس فيه أعجب
و الصبر في النائبات صعبُ ..... لكن فـوتَ الثواب أصعب
وكل مـا يُرتجـى قريبُ ..... و الموت من كل ذلك أقرب 



منسوبة للإمام على كرم الله وجهه

----------


## جوهرة مصر

*وعين الرضا عن كل عيب كليلة* 

*ولكن عين السخط تبدي المساويا* 

*ولست بهياب لمـن لا يهابنـي* 

*ولست أرى للمرء ما لا يرى ليا* 

*فإن تدن مني تدن منك مودتـي* 

*وإن تنأ عني تلقني عنـك نائيـاً* 

*كلانا غني عـن أخيـه حياتـه* 

*ونحـن إذا متنـا أشـد تغانيـا* 


*ـــــــــــــــ* 

*للامام الشافعى*

----------


## أم يحيى

أيامنا فى الدنيا قليلة 
وعلاقاتنا فيها عابرة 
فلم لا نجعلها جميلة 
فنفوز بسعادة الآخرة

----------


## جوهرة مصر

أنا مِـن تُرابٍ ومـاءْ 
خُـذوا حِـذْرَكُمْ أيُّها السّابلةْ 
خُطاكُـم على جُثّتي نازلـهْ 
وصَمـتي سَخــاءْ 
لأنَّ التُّرابَ صميمُ البقـاءْ 
وأنَّ الخُطى زائلـةْ. 
ولَكنْ إذا ما حَبَستُمْ بِصَـدري الهَـواءْ 
سَـلوا الأرضَ عنْ مبدأ الزّلزلةْ ! 
***
سَلـوا عنْ جنونـي ضَميرَ الشّتاءْ 
أنَا الغَيمَـةُ المُثقَلةْ 
إذا أجْهَشَتْ بالبُكاءْ 
فإنَّ الصّواعقَ في دَمعِها مُرسَلَهْ! 
***
أجلً إنّني أنحني 
فاشهدوا ذ لّتي الباسِلَةْ 
فلا تنحني الشَّمسُ 
إلاّ لتبلُغَ قلبَ السماءْ 
ولا تنحني السُنبلَةْ 
إذا لمْ تَكُن مثقَلَهْ 
ولكنّها سـاعَةَ ا لانحنـاءْ 
تُواري بُذورَ البَقاءْ 
فَتُخفي بِرحْـمِ الثّرى 
ثورةً .. مُقْبِلَـهْ! 
*** 
أجَلْ.. إنّني أنحني 
تحتَ سَيفِ العَناءْ 
ولكِنَّ صَمْتي هوَ الجَلْجَلـةْ 
وَذُلُّ انحنائـي هوَ الكِبرياءْ 
لأني أُبالِغُ في الانحنـاءْ 
لِكَي أزرَعَ القُنبُلَـةْ!

ـــــــــــــــــــــ
أحمد مطر

----------


## فراشة

*أهلا بأختى الفاضله

أم يحيى

منورة المنتدى والموضوع

أتمنى تواجدك باستمرار



مُحَمَّدٌ صَفوَةُ الباري وَرَحمَتُهُ..............وَبُغيَةُ اللَهِ مِن خَلقٍ وَمِن نَسَمِ

وَصاحِبُ الحَوضِ يَومَ الرُسلِ سائِلَةٌ........مَتى الوُرودُ وَجِبريلُ الأَمينُ ظَمي

سَناؤُهُ وَسَناهُ الشَمسُ طالِعَةً............فَالجِرمُ في فَلَكٍ وَالضَوءُ في عَلَمِ

قَد أَخطَأَ النَجمَ ما نالَت أُبُوَّتُهُ...............مِن سُؤدُدٍ باذِخٍ في مَظهَرٍ سَنِمِ

نُموا إِلَيهِ فَزادوا في الوَرى شَرَفاً............وَرُبَّ أَصلٍ لِفَرعٍ في الفَخارِ نُمي

حَواهُ في سُبُحاتِ الطُهرِ قَبلَهُمُ.............نورانِ قاما مَقامَ الصُلبِ وَالرَحِمِ
.
.
(أمير الشعراء أحمد شوقى)

*

----------


## جوهرة مصر

*تعجب الخلق من دمعي ومن ألمي *** وما دروا أن حبي صغته بدمي 

أستغفر الله ما ليلى بفاتنتي *** ولا سعاد ولا الجيران في أضم 

لكن قلبي بنار الشوق مضطرم *** أف لقلب جمود غير مضطرم 

منحت حبي خير الناس قاطبة *** برغم من أنفه لا زال في الرغم 

يكفيك عن كل مدحٍ مدحُ خالقه *** وأقرأ بربك مبدأ سورة القلم 

شهم تشيد به الدنيا برمتها *** على المنائر من عرب ومن عجم 

أحيا بك الله أرواحا قد اندثرت *** في تربة الوهم بين الكأس والصنم 

نفضت عنها غبار الذل فاتقدت *** وأبدعت وروت ما قلت للأمم 

ربيت جيلا أبيا مؤمنا يقظا *** حسو شريعتك الغراء في نهم 

محابر وسجلات وأندية *** وأحرف وقواف كن في صمم 

فمن أبو بكر قبل الوحي من عمر *** ومن علي ومن عثمان ذو الرحم ؟ 

من خالد من صلاح الدين قبلك *** من مالك ومن النعمان في القمم ؟ 

من البخاري ومن أهل الصحاح *** ومن سفيان والشافعي الشهم ذو الحكم ؟ 

من ابن حنبل فينا وابن تيمية *** بل الملايين أهل الفضل والشمم ؟ 

من نهرك العذب يا خير الورى اغترفوا*** أنت الإمام لأهل الفضل كلهم* 

*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*ناصر الزهراني*

----------


## a_leader

قصيدة : ألم يأن أن يبكي الغمام على مثلى  
لابن زيدون

ألْم يَأن أن يَبكي الغَمَامُ عَلى مِثلِى        
        ويطلبُ ثأري البرقُ مُنصَلتَ النَّصْلِ؟
وهلا أقامت أنجُمُ الليل مأتما        
        لِتندُبَ في الآفاق ما ضاع من نثلي؟
ولو أنصفتني وهي أشكال هِمتي        
        لألقت بأيدي الذل لما رأت ذلي
ولا افترقت سَبعُ الثرَيَّا وغاظها        
        بمطلعها ما فرَّق الدهر من شملي
لعَمرُ الليالي إن يكن طالَ نَزعُها        
        لقد قرطسَت بالنّبل في مقتل النُّبل
تحلت بآدابي وإنَّ مآربي        
        لسانِحَة في عَرض أمنِيَّةٍ عُطل
أخَصُّ لفهمي بالقلى وكأنَّمَا        
        يَبيتُ لذي الفهم الزَّمانُ على ذحل
وأجفى على نَظمي لِكلِّ قِلادَةٍ        
        مُفصَّلةِ السِّمطين بالمنطِق الفصل
ولو أنَّني أسطيعُ كي أرضي العِدا        
        شرَيتُ ببعض الحِلم حظا مِن الجَهل
أمقتولة الأجفان مالك والها        
        ألم تركٍ الأيامُ نَجما هوى قبلي
أقِلِّي بُكاءً لست أوَّلَ حُرَّةٍ        
        طوت بالأسَى كشحا على مَضَض الثكل
وفي أمِّ موسى عِبرَة أن رمت به        
        إلى اليَمِّ في التابَوتِ فاعتبري واسلي
لعَلَّ المليك المُجْمِلَ الصُّنعِ قادرا        
        له بعد يأس سوف يُجْمِلُ صُنعا لي
ولله فينا علم غيب وحسبُنا        
        به عند جَور الدَّهر من حكم عدل
(وإن رجائي في الهُمَام) ابن جهور        
        لمُستحكِمُ الأسباب مُستحصِدُ الحبل
هُمامٌ عريقٌ في الكِرَام وقلما        
        ترى الفرعَ إلا مُستمِدًّا من الأصل
نهوضٌ بأعباءِ المُرُوءَةِ والتُّقى        
        سَحُوبٌ لأذيال السِّيَادَةِ والفضل
إذا أشكل الخطبُ المُسلمُّ فإنَّهُ        
        وآراءهُ كالخط يُوضَحُ بالشكل
وذو تُدرإ للعزم تحت أناتِهِ        
        كمونُ الرَّدى في فترة الأعْيُن النُّجل
يَرفُّ على التأمِيل لألاءُ بشره        
        كما رَفَّ لألاء الحُسام على الصَّقل
محاسِنُ ما للحسن في البدر عِلة        
        سوى أنَّها باتت تُمِلُّ فيستملي
تغِصُّ ثنائي مثلما غصَّ جاهِدًا        
        سوارُ الفتاةِ الرُّودِ بالمِعصَم الخدل
وتغنى عن المَدح اكتِفاءً بسروها        
        غنى المُقلةِ الكحلاءِ عن زينةِ الكُحلِ
أبا الحزم إني في عتابك مائِلٌ        
        عَلى جانِب تأوي إليه العُلا سهْل
حمائمُ شكوى صَبَّحَتكَ هَوَادِلا        
        تناديكَ مِنْ أفنان آدَابيَ الهُدل
جَوَادٌ إذا اسْتنَّ الجيادُ إلى مَدًى        
        تمَطرَ فاستولى على أمَدِ الخصل
ثوَى صافنا في مربط الهُون يشتكي        
        بتصْهالِهِ ما نأله مِن أذى الشكل
أفي العدل أن وَافتكَ تترى رسائلي        
        فلم تتَّرك وَضعًا لها في يدي عدل؟
أعِدُّكَ للجُلى وآمُلُ أن أرى        
        بنُعماكَ موسُوما وما أنا بالغفل
وما زال وَعدَ النَّفس لي مِنكَ بالمُنى        
        كأنِّي به قد شِمتُ بارقة المحل
أأن زعَمَ الواشُونَ ما ليس مَزعَما        
        تُعَذرُ في نصرى وتعذِرُ في خذلي
وأصدى إلى إسعافِكَ السَّائِغ الجنى        
        وأضحى إلى إنصَافِكَ السَابغ الظِلِّ
وحاشاكَ رَامَ العُذرُ إبلاغ سَمعِهِ        
        فصَمَّ ...........................
ولو أنَّني واقعتُ عمدا خَطِيئة        
        لما كان بدعا من سَجَاياكَ أن تملي
فلم أستثر حَربَ الفِجَار ولم أطع        
        مُسَيلمَة إذ قالَ إنِّي مِنَ الرُّسْل
ومِثِلي قد تهفو به نشوَةُ الصِّبا        
        ومِثلكَ قد يَعفو وما لك مِنْ مِثلِ
وإني لتنهاني نهاي عن التي        
        أشادَ بها الواشي وَيَعقِلني عقلي
أأنكث فِيكَ المَدحَ من بَعدِ قوَّةٍ        
        ولا أقتدي إلا بناقِضَةِ الغزل
ذممتُ إذن عَهْدَ الحَياةِ ولم يَزل        
        مُمِرًّا عَلى الأيامِ طعْمُهُما المحلى
وما كنتُ بالمُهدِي إلى السُّؤدَدِ الخنا        
        ولا بالمُسيءِ القول في الحَسَن الفِعْل
وما لي لا أثني بآلاءِ مُنعِمٍ        
        إذا الرَّوضُ أثنى بالنَّسِيمِ على الطلِّ
هي النَّعْلُ زلت بي فهل أنتَ مُكذِبٌ        
        لقيل الأعادي إنَّها زلة الحِسل
وهل لك في أن تشفعَ الطوْلَ شافِعا        
        فتنجِحَ مَيمُونَ النّقيبة أو تتلى
أجِرْ أعِدْ آمِنَ احْسِنْ ابدأ عُدِ اكفِ حُط        
        تَحَفَّ ابْسُطِ استألِف صُن احمِ اصطنع أعل
مُنى لو تسَنَّى عَقدُها بيَدِ الرِّضا        
        تيسَّرَ منها كلُّ مُستصعَبِ الحَل
ألا إنَّ ظنِّي بَينَ فعليك وَاقفٌ        
        وُقوفَ الهَوَى بَينَ القطِيعَةِ والوصْل
فإن تمنَ لي مِنكَ الأماني فشيمة        
        لِذاكَ الفعالِ القصدِ والخلق الرَّسل
وإلا جنيتُ الأنس من وَحشةِ النَّوى        
        وَهَوْل السُّرَى بَينَ المَطِيَّةِ والرَّحل
سيُعْنَى بما ضَيَّعتَ مِنِّى حافِظ        
        وَيُلفي لما أرخَصْتَ مِن خَطري مُغلِي
وأيْنَ جَوَابٌ عنكَ ترضَى بهِ العُلا        
        إذا سَألتني بَعدُ ألسِنَة الحَفل

----------


## أم يحيى

الوهم هو الحياة والحياة هى وهم 
فلا تتعلق بها تنج من كل هم 
احرص على الآخرة فذلك هو الأهم

أشكر الفراشة الرقيقة لترحيبها بى فى موضوعها الجميل وأتمنى أن تتقبلوا كلماتى المتواضعة

----------


## جوهرة مصر

*كلُّ ما هبَّ، وما دبَّ، وما*** نامَ، أو حامَ على هذا الوجود*
*مِنْ طيورٍ، وَزُهورٍ، وشذًى *** وينابيعَ. وأغصانٍ تَميدْ*
*وبحارٍ، وكهوفٍ، وذُرًى ***وبراكينَ، ووديانٍ، وبيدْ*
*وضياءٍ، وظِلالٍ ودجى ***،وفصولٍ، وغيولٍ، ورعودْ*
*وثلوجٍ، وضباب عابرٍ***،وأعاصيرَ وأمطارٍ تجودْ*
*وتعاليمَ، وَدِينٍ، ورؤى***وأحاسيسَ، وَصَمْتٍ، ونشيدْ*
*كلُّها تحيْا، بقلبي حرَّة*** ًغَضة َ السّحر، كأطفال الخلودْ*
*ههُنا، في قلبيَ الرحْبِ العميقْ***يرقُصُ الموتُ وأطيافُ الوجودْ*
*ههُنا، تَعْصِفُ أهوالُ الدُّجى***ههنا، تخفُقُ أحلامُ الورودْ*
*ههنا، تهتُفُ أصداءُ الفَنا***ههنا، تُعزَفُ ألحانُ الخلودْ*
*ههنا، تَمْشي الأَماني والهوى***والأسى ، في موكبٍ فخمِ النشيد*
*ههنا الفجْرُ الذي لا ينتهي***ههنا اللَّيلُ الذي ليسَ يَبيدْ*
*ههنا، ألفُ خِضَمٍّ، ثَائرٍ***خالدِ الثَّورة ِ، مجهولِ الحُدودْ*
*ههنا، في كلِّ آنٍ تَمَّحي***صُوَرُ الدُّنيا، وتبدو من جَديد*
ـــــــــــــــــ

أبو القاسم الشابي

----------


## صفحات العمر

على سطر العياط الحبر مش مجبور
لكنه غيور ..
يكون للحب لون تــانى 
وآآآه
يا جدر أحزانى
 آهين 
من كسرة العصفور

محمد سعيد

----------


## a_leader

لا تنتظري أن يبتسم العابس 

فالفارس ليس الفارس 

مدي بإنائكِ 

عبر السلك الشائكِ 

مدي طرف ردائكِ 

حتى يصنع منه للقلب ضمادا 

ويسد شقوق البرد القارس 

تتوالى كل فصول العام على القلب الباكي 

لم يستر روحه عبر الأشواك سوى رؤياكِ 

فعيناكِ الفردوسان: هما الفصل الخامس 

عيناكِ هما 

آخرنهر ٍ يسقيه 

آخر بيت يأويه 

آخر زاد في التيه 

آخر عراف يستفتيه 

فأريحيه 

أريحيه على الحجر البارد 

ليرتاح قليلا 

فلقد سار طويلا 

وقفي كملاك الحب الحارس 

حتى لا يفجئه الموت 

قفي كملاك الحب الحارس



امل دنقل

----------


## فراشة

هـلّ الهـلال فكـيـف ضــل الـسـاري *** وعـــلام تـبـقــى حــيــرة الـمـحـتـارٍ

ضحك الطريق لسالكيـه فقـل لمـن *** يـلـوي خـطـاه عــن الطـريـق حــذارِ

وتنفس الصبـح الوضـيء قـلا تسـل *** عــن فـرحــة الأغـصــان والأشـجــارِ

غـنّــت بـواكـيـر الـصـبــاح فـحـرّكــت *** شـجــو الـطـيـور ولـهـفــة الأزهــــارِ

غــنّــت فـمـكّــة وجـهـهــا مـتــألــق *** أمــــلا ووجــــه طـغـاتـهـا مــتـــواري

هــلّ الـهـلال فــلا العـيـون تـــرددت *** فـيـمـا رأتـــه ولا الـعـقــول تــمــاري

والجاهـلـيـة قـــد بـنــت أســوارهــا *** دون الـهـدى فانـظـر إلــى الأســوارِ

واقــرأ عليـهـا ســورة الفـتـح الـتـي *** نــزلــت ولاتــركــن إلـــــى الـكــفّــارِ

أو مـاتـرى البـطـحـاء تـفـتـح قلـبـهـا *** فــرحــاً بـمــقــدم ســيـــد الأبـــــرارِ

عطشى يلمّضها الحنيـن ولـم تـزل *** تهفـو إلـى غيـث الهـدى المـدراري
.
.
(للشاعر الدكتور عبدالرحمن بن صالح العشماوي )

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*إذا المرء أفشى سره بلسانهِ
ولام عليه غيره فهو أحمقُ
إذا ضاق صدر المرء عن سر نفسهِ
فصدر الذي يُستَودعُ السر أضيقُ
(الإمام الشافعي) ...*

----------


## جوهرة مصر

*محلَّ العلى أنى حللتَ محلّها***وفيك وإن حاز الورى البعضُ كلُّها* 
*ومذ كنتَ يا بكار تسمو بهمة*** ٍكثيراً إذا ماتت وفي الناس قُلّها* 
*لقد يمّمَت عُليا تميمٍ وطال في***سماء العُلى من فخر فرعك أصلها* 
*وكانت سجايا الفضل بكراً فعندما***ولدت قضى الرحمن أنك بعلها* 
*فليس يرى في الفضل مثلك ماجدُ***وليس يرى في غير مثلك مثلُها* 
*ففضلك مشكورٌ ولو لم يكن بها***يمتُّ إذا لم يسر في الناس فضلها* 
*متى ظمئت منا قرائحُ فهمنا***فأنت بريّ من نهال تعلّها* 
*وإن عُقّدت يوماً مسائلُ حكمة ٍ***فأنت بلا إعمال فكر تحلُّها* 
*تصححُ أنى شئتَ منها سقيمها***وتأتي إلى ما صحّ منها تعلّها* 
*سواءٌ إذا مارمتَ إيضاح علمها***دقيق معانيها عليك وجلُّها* 
*ضمانٌ عليها إنّ قدرك يرتقي***بهافي معالٍ لا يرام أقلها* 
*برعتَ على أبناء سنك رفعة ً***فأنت فتاها في الفخار وكهلُها* 
*أبا قاسم إن تستجد وصف مدحتي***فمنك معانيها وأنت محلّها* 
*فلا فضل لي بل فضلها منك كلُّه***ولكن كساني حُلة الفخر أهلُها*

*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*محمد تهامى*

----------


## صفحات العمر

برغم اختلاف الرؤى والطباع
فأنت المُحال الذى يستساغ
وأنت أختمار الحقائق بقلبى
وأنت السفين
وأنت الشراع
وأنت العتيق بقِدم احتمالى
وأنت الصديق إذا الخِل باع
وأنت وأنت وأنت وأنت
رقيق رقيق جلى الشعاع
وكنهى بك .. يكْنّى اليراع
ولو يسألونك يوما عنى
فحدث وقل ...
غريب فقير أحَبَ الأغانى
وغنى وراقص رتم المعانى
وصال وجال بقلب الحروف
يلملم نبضاً بحسٍ شغوف
ويزهو هنيهه وأخرى يطوف
بدرب الرؤى والبريق إحتوانى
فما عدت أملك حق الرجوع
ولا عاد يسلوا فِراقك بنانى

محمد سعيد

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*يُسائِلُني القلبُ ما أذهلكْ* 

*فهلاّ أذِنْتَ بأن أسألكْ*

*على وجنتيكَ احمرارُ الورودِ*

*فقُلْ لي بِرَبّكَ من قَبّلكْ*

*ومن سكبَ الليلَ في مُقلتيكَ*

*ومن ذا على الناس ِقد جَمّلكْ*

*فللّهِ في خَلقِهِ ما يُريدُ*

*ولِله ِدَرُّكَ ما أجْملَكْ*





*ابراهيم محمد ابراهيم*

----------


## سمـاء

إني أحبك عندما تبكينا

وأحب وجهك غائما وحزينا


الحزن يصهرنا معا ويذيبنا

من حيث لا أدري ولا تدرينا


تلك الدموع الهاميات أحبها

وأحب خلف سقوطها تشرينا


بعض النساء وجوههن جميلة

وتصير أجمل .. عندما يبكينا 



نزار قبانى

----------


## جوهرة مصر

*سكتُّ فأصغروا أدبي وقلت فاكبروا أربي 
يقتلنا بلا قود ولا دية ولا رهب 
ويمشي نحو رايته فنحميه من العطب 
فقل للفاخرين: أما لهذا الفخر من سبب؟ 
أروني بينكم رجلا ركينا واضح الحسب 
أروني نصف مخترع أروني ربع محتسب؟ 
أروني ناديا حفلا بأهل الفضل والأدب؟ 
وماذا في مدارسكم من التعليم والكتب؟ 
وماذا في مساجدكم من التبيان والخطب؟ 
وماذا في صحائفكم سوى التمويه والكذب؟ 
حصائد ألسن جرّت إلى الويلات والحرب 
فهبوا من مراقدكم فإن الوقت من ذهب 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*حافظ ابراهيم** 

*

----------


## صفحات العمر

كأني فلاح في جيش عرابي 
مات ع الطوابي 
وراح في بحرك 
كأني نسمه فوق الروابي 
م البحر جايه 
تغرق في سحرك
كأني كلمه من عقل بيرم 
كأني غنوه من قلب سيد 
كأني جوا المظاهره طالب 
هتف باسمك ومات معيد 
كأني صوت النديم في ليلك 
بيصحي ناسك يشدوا حيلك 
كأني طوبه من بيت في حاره 
كأني دمعه .. في عيون سهارى 
كأني نجمه فوق الفناره 
تهدي الحيارى والبدر غايب 
يا اسكندريه يامصراويه 
على سن باسم 
على ضحكه هاله 
البحر شباك ومشربيه 
وانتي الاميره ع الدنيا طاله 
يا اسكندريه عاشق وبدي 
ارتاح في حضنك والود ودي 
يكون كلامي عربون غرامي 
وبالمحبه ناخد وندي  
الفاجومى

----------


## a_leader

قصيده البحر و القمر  لعلى محمد طه



تساءل الماء فيك و الشّجر من أين يا كان هذه الصّور ؟  
ألبحر و الحور فيه سابحة رؤى بها بات يحلم القمر !  
أطلّ و الضوء راقص غزل دعاه قلب ، و شاقه بصر  
يهمس فيما يراه فتن آلهة هؤلاء أم بشر ؟  
يقفز من لجّة إلى حجر كأنّما مسّ روحه الضّجر  
معربدا لا يريم سابحة إلاّ و منه بثغرها أثر  
من كلذ حواء مثلما خلقت يعجب منها الحرير و الوبر  
ألقته عنها رقائقا و نضت جسما تحامى نداءه القدر  
في حانة ما علت بها عمد و لا استوى في بنائها حجر  
جدرانها الماء ، و السّملء لها سقفة ، و النّسائم و السّتر  
خمّارها منشد ، و سامرها حور تلوّى ، و فتية سكروا  
لم تبق في الشّطّ منهمو قدم قد خوّضوا في العباب و انتثروا  
و شيّعوا العقل حينما شربوا و ودّعوا القلب حيثما نظروا  
و السّابحات الحسان حولهمو كأنهنّ النّجوم و الزّهر  
يزيد سيقانهنّ من بهج لون عجيب الرّواء مبتكر  
يضيء وردا و خمرة و سنى ذوب من المغريات معتصر  
تغاير الموج إذ طلعن به و ثار من حولهنّ يشتجر  
بهنّ يلتفّ مرتقى و يرى ينشق عنهنّ فيه منحدر  
منفتلات قدودهنّ كما ينفتل الغصن آده الثّمر  
ملوّحات بأذرع عجب تحذرهنّ النّهود و الشّعر  
و الضّوء فوق الخصور منهمر و الماء تحت الصّدور مستعر  
مازلن و البحر في توثّبه يرغي كما راع قلبه خطر  
قد جاوز اللّيل نصفه فمتى تؤمّ فيه أصدافها الدّرر  
فليصخب البحر و لتئنّ به رماله ، و ليثرثر الشّجر  
و لتعصف الرّيح فوق مائجه و لينبجس من غمامه المطر  
أقسمن لا ينتحين شاطئه و إن ترامى بمائه الشّرر  
حتى يرى وهو فضّة ذهب تمازج اللّيل فيه و السّحر !

----------


## جوهرة مصر

*ولد الهدى فالكائنات ضياء**** وفم الزمان تبسم وسناء
الروح والملأ الملائك حوله **** للدين والدنيا به بشراء* 
*والعرش يزهو والحظيرةتزدهي ***والمنتهى والسدرة العصماء*
*والوحي يقطر سلسلا من سلسل ** واللوح والقلم البديع رواء*
*يا خير من جاء الوجود تحية ** من مرسلين إلى الهدى بك جاؤوا* 
*بك بشر الله السماء فزينت **** وتوضأت مسكا بك الغبراء*
*يوم يتيه على الزمان صباحه **** ومساؤه بمحمد وضاء*
*يوحي إليك النور في ظلمائه **** متتابعا تجلى به الظلماء*
*والآي تترى والخوارق جمة **** جبريل رواح بهاغداء*
*دين يشيد آية في آية**** لبنائه السورات والأضواء*
*الحق فيه هو الأساس وكيف لا **** والله جل جلاله البناء*
*بك يا ابن عبدالله قامت سمحة ** بالحق من ملل الهدى غراء*
*بنيت على التوحيد وهو حقيقة**** نادى بهاسقراط والقدماء*
*ومشى على وجه الزمان بنورها ** كهان وادي النيل والعرفاء*
*الله فوق الخلق فيها وحده ****والناس تحت لوائها أكفاء*

*والدين يسر والخلافة بيعة*** والأمر شورى والحقوق قضاء*

*ــــــــــــــــ* 
*احمد شوقى*

----------


## فراشة

يا أيـها الأمـي حسـبك رتـبة في العـلم أن دانـت بك العـلماء 
الذكر آية ربـك الكبـرى التـي فيـها لباغـي المـعجزات غناء 
صدر البيان له اذا التقت اللغى وتقـدم البلـغـاء والفـصحـاء 
نسخت به التوراة وهي وضيئة وتخـلف الانجـيل وهو ذكاء 
لما تمشي في الحجاز حكيـمة فـضت عكـاظ به وقام حـراء 
أزري بمنـطق أهلـه وبيانـهم وحـي يقـصر دونـه البلغـاء 
قد نال بالهادي الكريم وبالهـدى ما لم تـنل من سؤدد سيـناء 
ديـن يشـيد آيـة فـي آيـة لبـناتـه السـورات والأضـواء 
الحق فيه هو الأساس وكيف لا واللـه جـل جلالـه البـناء 
.
.
(الشاعر أحمد شوقى)

----------


## a_leader

من لم يذق طعم بؤساه وشدتها

لم يدر لذة نعماه ولا وجدا

لا بد للقدر المقدور من أمد

يلقاك على حتم وإن بعدا


عبد الملك بن ادريس الجزيرى

----------


## جوهرة مصر

*شـرِّدُوا أَخْـيَـارَهَـا بَحْراً وَبَرا
وَاقْـتُـلـوا أَحْرَارهَا حُرّاً فَحُرَّا
إِنَّـمـا الـصَّـالِـحُ يَـبْقَى iiصَالِحاً
آخِـرَ الدَّهْرِ وَيَبْقَى الشَّرُّ شَرَّا
كَـسرُوا الأَقْلامَ هَلْ iiتَكْسِيرُهَا
يَمْنَعُ الأَيْدي أَنْ تَنْقُشَ صَخْرَا
قَـطِّـعُـوا الأَيْـديَ هَـلْ تَقْطِيعُها
يَـمنَعُ الأَعْيُنَ أَنْ تَنْظُرَ iiشَزْرَا
أَطْـفِـئُوا الأَعْيُنَ هَلْ إِطْفَاؤُهَا
يَمْنَعُ الأَنْفَاسَ أَنْ تصْعَدَ زَفْرَا
أَخْـمِـدُوا الأَنْفَاسَ هَذَا جُهْدُكمْ
وَبِـه مَـنْـجـاتُـنَـا مِـنْكُمْ فَشكْرَا


ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
خليل مطران*

----------


## صفحات العمر

أحن اليوم يا أمى ..
لأن أرتاح فى صدرك
أحن لأن يلامسنى
قطيفة ثوبك الأسمر
وطيب المسك والعنبر
بأنفاسك ..
يداعبنى
يفك طلاسم الاحزانِ فى روحى
فتغلُبنى
دموع كنت أخشاها ..
وتأتى يديك فى لهف
تداويها
فتطفىء فى حشا قلبى
حرائق كنت أُخفيها
أحن لخبزك المعجون بالحبِ
ليطعمنى
حقائق كنت اجهلها
وطعم الشاى ..
طعم الشاى ..
طعم الشاى يا أمى
وبعضا من حكاياكِ
تُعلمنى ..
أُصولا كنت أجهلها
أحن لثوبى المغسولِ بالكدِ
فأدرك أن للإيثارِ كنزٌ
انتِ مركزه
فيثرينى ..
يدفئنى
أحن إليك لا أنسى ...
توسل وجهك الملهوف يا أمى
فلا تنِسى 
وإن أنسى
غطاء الدفء عن قلبى
وبعض الخوف من شوكه
بدربى لست الحظها
أحن إليك 
أحن إليك
أحن إليك يا أمى

محمد سعيد
أسأل الله العظيم أن يرحمهما كما ربيانى صغيرا
اللهم آمين

----------


## بريف هااارت

رسالة من سيدة حاقدة



لا تدخلي 

وسددت في وجهي الطريق بمرفقيك … وزعمت لي … 

أن الرفاق أتوا إليك … أهم الرفاق أتوا إليك 

أم أن سيدةً لديك … تحتل بعدي ساعديك ؟ 

وصرخت محتدماً : قفي ! والريح … تمضغ معطفي … 

والذل يكسو موقفي … لا تعتذر يا نذل لا تتأسف 

أنا لست آسفةً عليك … لكن على قلبي الوفي 

قلبي الذي لم تعرف … ماذا لو انك يا دني … أخبرتني 

أني انتهى أمري لديك … فجميع ما وشوشتني 

أيام كنت تحبني … من أنني … 

بيت الفراشة مسكني … وغدي انفراط السوسن 

أنكرته أصلاً كما أنكرتني … 

لا تعتذر … 

فالإثم … يحصد حاجبيك وخطوط أحمرها تصيح بوجنتيك 

ورباطك … المشدوه … يفضح 

ما لديك … ومن لديك 

يا من وقفت دمي عليك 

وذللتني ونفضتني 

كذبابةٍ عن عارضيك 

ودعوت سيدةً إليك ………… وأهنتني 

من بعد ما كنت الضياء بناظريك … 

إني أراها في جوار الموقد … أخذت هنالك مقعدي … 

في الركن … ذات المقـعد … 

وأراك تمنحها يداً … مثلوجةً … ذات اليد … 

ستردد القصص التي أسمعتني … 

ولسوف تخبرها بما أخبرتني … 

وسترفع الكأس التي جرعتني … 

كأساً بها سممتني 

حتى إذا عادت إليك … لترود موعدها الهني … 

أخبرتها أن الرفاق أتوا إليك … 

وأضعت رونقها كما ضيعتني …



نزار قباني وأتمنا أن تروق لكم 

وألا تكون مكرره 

بريف هااارت

----------


## جوهرة مصر

*اُسْلُكْ بنيّ مناهـج السـادات*
* وتخـلّـقـن بأشـرف العـادات 
لا تلهـينـّك عن معادك لـذة* 
*تـفـنى وتورث دائـم الحسرات 
وإذا اتّـســـــــــعت بـرزق ربـك* 
*فاجعلن منه الأجلّ لأوجه الصدقات 
وارع الجوار لأهـله مــــــــتبرعا* 
*بقضـاء ما طـلـبوا من الحاجات 
واخفض جناحك إن منحت إمارة*
* وارغـب بنفسك عن ردى اللذات*

*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*ابو العتاهيه*

----------


## فراشة

> أحن اليوم يا أمى ..
> لأن أرتاح فى صدرك
> أحن لأن يلامسنى
> قطيفة ثوبك الأسمر
> وطيب المسك والعنبر
> بأنفاسك ..
> يداعبنى
> يفك طلاسم الاحزانِ فى روحى
> فتغلُبنى
> ...


اللهم ارحمهما وارحم والدى والمسلمين اجمعين

كلمات مؤثره جدا استاذ محمد

اثريت الموضوع بتواجدك وأشعارك

فلك كل الشكر والتقدير



حياة الأم تضحية وبــــذل ..... ومأساة تمثل في الخدور

خبرت الأم دنيا من حنان.... وإخلاص وصدق في الشعور 

خبرت الأم عنوان التفاني..... وفي نكباتنا أوفى نصير

تذيب العمر حاضنة بنيهـا..... بعطف فاض منقطع النظير

وتغرس في نفوسهم صغارا ...بذورا كلها خير البذور

ألا يا أم فضلك ليس ينسى... نسجله بتبر في الصدور

وإن عنه تعامى ذو عقوق ... فنور الشمس يهزأ بالضرير
.
.
( للشاعر أديب صعيبي )

----------


## فراشة

> رسالة من سيدة حاقدة
> 
> 
> 
> نزار قباني وأتمنى أن تروق لكم 
> 
> وألا تكون مكرره 
> 
> بريف هااارت


 
أهلا بك بريف هااارت

لا هى مش مكررة ودى رائعه من روائع نزار قبانى

وحتى لو مكررة فيكفى تواجدك ومشاركتك معنا

نتمنى عودتك دائما بأبيات جديده لتثرى الموضوع

فمرحبا بك دائما



ليس الهوى سلعةً ُتشرى على ملأٍ **** ولا تباع ولا يأتي بها الغَلب

قد يعشق المرءُ من لامالَ في يده **** ويكره القلبُ من في كفّه الذهب

حقيقةٌ لو وعاها الجاهلون لما **** تنافسوا في معانيها ولااحتربوا

ما قـيمة الناس إلا في مبادئهم **** لا المال يبقى ولا الألقاب والرتب 
.
.
(الشاعر عبد الرحمن العشماوى)

----------


## بريف هااارت

شعر فاروق جويده 

إذا دارت بنا الدنيا وخانتنا أمانينا وأحرقنا قصائدَنا وأسكتنا أغانينا...  
ولم نعرف لنا بيتا من الأحزان يؤوينا وصار العمر أشلاء ودمّر كلّ مافينا ...  
وصار عبيرنا كأسا محطّمةً بأيدينا سيبقى الحب واحَتنا إذا ضاقت ليالينا 
إذا دارت بنا الدنيا ولاحَ الصيف خفّاقا وعادَ الشعرُ عصفورا إلى دنيايَ مشتاقا... 
وقالَ بأننا ذبنا ..مع الأيام أشواقا وأن هواكِ في قلبي يُضئ العمرَ إشراقا ... 
سيبقى حُبُنا أبدا برغم البعدِ عملاقا وإن دارت بنا الدنيا وأعيتنا مآسيها...  
وصرنا كالمنى قَصصا مَعَ العُشّاقِ ترويها وعشنا نشتهي أملا فنُسمِعُها ..ونُرضيها... 
فلم تسمع ..ولم ترحم ..وزادت في تجافيها ولم نعرف لنا وطنا وضاع زمانُنا فيها... 
وأجدَب غصنُ أيكتِنا وعاد اليأسُ يسقيها عشقنا عطرها نغما فكيف يموت شاديها ؟ 
وإن دارت بنا الدنيا وخانتنا أمانينا .. وجاء الموت في صمتٍ وكالأنقاض يُلقينا ... 
وفي غضبٍ سيسألنا على أخطاء ماضينا فقولي : ذنبنا أنا جعلنا حُبنا دينا  
سأبحث عنك في زهرٍ ترعرع في مآقينا وأسأل عنك في غصن سيكبر بين أيدينا وثغرك سوف يذكُرني .. 
إذا تاهت أغانينا وعطرُك سوف يبعثنا ويُحيي عمرنا فينا 
0

----------


## جوهرة مصر

*المالُ يذهب حِله وحرامُه* 
* يوماً وتبقى في غدٍ آثامه
ليس التقي بمتقٍ لإلهه* 
* حتى يطيبَ شرابُه طعامُه
ويطيب ما يحوي وتكسب كفُه*
*ويكون في حُسْنِ الحديث كلامُه
نطق النبي لنا به عن ربه*
*فعلى النبي صلاتهُ وسلامُه*

*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*يحيى بن معين* 
* 


**
*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> اللهم ارحمهما وارحم والدى والمسلمين اجمعين 
> كلمات مؤثره جدا استاذ محمد 
> اثريت الموضوع بتواجدك وأشعارك 
> فلك كل الشكر والتقدير




*اللهم أمين*
*جزاك الله خير الجزاء اختى الغالية فراشه* 
*ودمتِ اما رائعه وأبنه باره بوالديكِ*
*والموضوع منور بجد بنخبته المتميزة*
*كل تقديرى لك دوما*

----------


## صفحات العمر

أغرى إمرؤ يوما غلاما جاهلا
بنقوده حتى ينال به الوتر
قال ائتنى بفؤاد أمك يا فتى
ولك الدراهم والجواهر والدرر
فمضى وأغرز خنجرا فى صدرها
والقلب أخرجه وعاد على الأثر
لكنه من فرط سرعته هوى
فتدحرج القلب المقطع اذ عثر
ناداه قلب الأم وهو معفر
ولدى حبيبى هل أصابك من ضرر؟
فكان هذا الصوت رغم حنوه
غضب السماء به على الولد إنهمر
فتناول القلب وراح يغسله بما
فاضت به عيناه من سيل العبر
قال يا قلب انتقم منى ولا ترحم
فإن جريمتى لا تغتفر
وإن أبيت فإننى أقضى انتحارا
مثلما (يوادس) من قبلى انتحر
واستل خنجره ليطعن قلبه
ويكون عبرة لمن اعتبر
ناداه قلب الأم كف يدا
ولا تطعن فؤادى مرتين على الأثر

----------


## a_leader

المتنبى .. لعيني كل يوم منك حظ 


لِعَيْني كُلَّ يَوْمٍ مِنْكَ حَظٌّ تَحَيّرُ مِنْهُ في أمْرٍ عُجابِ  
حِمَالَةُ ذا الحُسَامِ عَلى حُسَامٍ وَمَوْقعُ ذا السّحابِ عَلى سَحابِ  
تَجِفّ الأرْضُ من هذا الرَّبابِ وَيَخْلُقُ مَا كَسَاهَا مِنْ ثِيابِ  
وَما يَنفَكّ مِنْكَ الدّهْرُ رَطْباً وَلا يَنفَكّ غَيْثُكَ في انْسِكابِ  
تُسايِرُكَ السّوارِي وَالغَوَادي مُسايَرَةَ الأحِبّاءِ الطِّرابِ  
تُفيدُ الجُودَ مِنْكَ فَتَحْتَذيهِ وَتَعجِزُ عَنْ خَلائِقِكَ العِذابِ

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*أنا ماقتلني سيف الأحزان..في حده
أنا أقتل هموم سنين في مهزلة ساعة
(نايف صقر)*

----------


## جوهرة مصر

*يا كتبي !!*

*يا كتبي أشكو ولا أغضبُ ... ما أنتِ من يسمع أو يعتب
يا كتبي أورثتني حسرة ... هيهات لا تنسى ولا تذهب
يا كتبي ألبست جلدى الضنى ... لم يغن عنّي جلدك المذهب
كم ليلة سودا قضّيتها ... سهران حتى أدبر الكوكب
كأنني ألمح تحت الدجى ... جماجم الموتى بدت تخطب(1)
والناس إما غارق في الكرى ... أو غارق في كأسه يشرب
أو عاشق وافاه معشوقه ... فنال في دنياه ما يرغب
أو سادر يحلم في ليله ... بيومه الماضي وما يعقب
ينتفع المرء بما يقتني ... وأنت لا جدوى ولا مأرب
إلا الأحاديث وإلا المنى ... وخبرة احبها متعبُ* 
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*عباس محمود العقاد*

----------


## a_leader

أُسْكُني يا جرَاحْ        
        وأسكني يا شجونْ 
ماتَ عهد النُّواحْ        
        وَزَمانُ الجُنُونْ 
وَأَطَلَّ الصَّبَاحْ        
        مِنْ وراءِ القُرُونْ 
في فِجاجِ الرّدى        
        قد دفنتُ الألَمْ 
ونثرتُ الدُّموعْ        
        لرياحِ العَدَمْ 
واتّخذتُ الحياة        
        مِعزفاً للنّغمْ 
أتغنَّى عليه        
        في رحابِ الزّمانْ 
وأذبتُ الأسَى        
        في جمال الوجودْ 
ودحوتُ الفؤادْ        
        واحة ً للنّشيدْ 
والضِّيا والظِّلالْ        
        والشَّذَى والورودْ 
والهوى والشَّبابَّ        
        والمنى والحَنانْ 
اسكُني يا جراحْ        
        وأسكُتي يا شجونْ 
ماتَ عهدُ النّواحْ        
        وزَمانُ الجنونْ 
وَأَطَلَ الصَّباحْ        
        مِنْ وراءِ القُرونْ 
في فؤادي الرحيبْ        
        مَعْبِدٌ للجَمَالْ 
شيَّدتْه الحياة ْ        
        بالرّؤى ، والخيال 
فَتَلَوتُ الصَّلاة        
        في خشوع الظّلالْ... 
وَحَرقْتُ البخور...        
        وأضأتُ الشُّموع 
إن سِحْرَ الحياة ْ        
        خالدٌ لا يزولْ 
فَعَلامَ الشَّكَاة ْ        
        مِنْ ظَلامٍ يَحُولْ 
ثمَ يأتي الصبَّاح        
        وتمُرُّ الفصولْ..؟ 
سوف يأتي رَبِيعْ        
        إن تقضَّى رَبِيعْ 
کسكُنِي يا جراحْ        
        وأسكتي يا شجونْ 
ماتَ عهدُ النّواح        
        وَزَمانُ الجنونْ 
وأطلَّ الصَّباحْ        
        مِن وراءِ القُروُنْ 
من وراءِ الظَّلامْ        
        وهديرِ المياهْ 
قد دعاني الصَّباحْ        
        وَرَبيعُ الحَيَاهْ 
يا لهُ مِنْ دُعاءُ        
        هزّ قلبي صَداهْ 
لَمْ يَعُد لي بَقاء        
        فوق هذي البقاعْ 
الودَاعَ! الودَاعَ!        
        يا جبالَ الهمومْ 
يا ضَبابَ الأسى !        
        يا فِجَاجَ الجحيمْ 
قد جرى زوْرَقِي        
        في الخضمِّ العظيمْ... 
ونشرتُ القلاعْ...        
        فالوَداعَ! الوَداعْ 


ابو القاسم الشابى

----------


## فراشة

نكاد حين تناجيكم ضمـائرنـا

 يقضي علينا الأسى لولا تأسينا 

حالت لبعدك أيامنـا فـغـدت

 سودا وكانت بكم بيضاً ليالينـا

بالأمس كناوما يخشى تفرقنـا

 واليوم نحن وما يرجى تلاقينا
.
.
(ابن زيدون)

----------


## وجدى محمود

ياغرام العمر قلبي محتويك 
من قديم الوقت وضلوعي
تضمك

ان طلبت القلب قلبي بين
يديك 

وان بغيت الشوق
خافقي يلمك
كيف مايغليك شخص مشتريك


مش عارف بتاعة مين

بس عجبتنى قولت أسجل حضور وإنصراف بيها

هههههههههههههه

----------


## جوهرة مصر

*طابت بكِ الأيامُ وافرحتاهْ***أنتِ الأمانيْ والغنى والحياهْ* 

*فليذهبِ الليلُ غفرنا لهُ***ما دام هذا الصبح عقبى دجاهْ* 

*يا من غَفَتْ والفجرُ من دارِه***اشعشعَ في الآفاق أبهى سناهْ* 

*قد طرق الباب فتىً متعبُ***طال به السير وكلَّت خطاهْ* 

*نقَّل في الأيام أقدامَهُ***يبغي خيالاً ماثلاً في مناهْ* 

*عندك قد حطّ رحال المنى***وفي حمى حسنِك ألقى عصاهْ* 

*كم هدأ الليلُ وران الكرى***إلا أخا سهدٍ يغنِّي شجاهْ* 

*ناداك من أقصى الربى فاسمعيْ***لمن على طول اللياليْ نداهْ* 

*نادى أليفاً نام عن شجوهِ***عذبٌ تجنيه عزيزٌ جناهْ* 

*أحبَّكِ الحبُّ وغنّى بهِ***غفَّ الأمانيْ والهوى والشفاهْ* 

*وإنما الحبُّ حديثُ العلى***أنشودة الخلدِ ونحنُ الرواهْ..*

*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*إبراهيم ناجى*

----------


## Candle

لحد الركبتين تشمرينا ******* بربك اي نهر تعبرينا

كأن الثوب ظل في صباحٍ****** يزيد تقلصاً حيناً فحينا

تظنين الرجال بلا شعورٍ ****** لانك ربما لا تشعرينا

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مات النهار ابن الصباح فلا تقولى كيف مات
إن التأمل فى الحياة يزيد أوجاع الحياة
فدعى الكآبة والأسى
وأسترجعى هزج الفتاة
قد كان وجهك فى الضحى
مثل الضحى متهللا
فيه البشاشة والبهاء
ليكن كذلك فى المساء

إيليا أبو ماضى

----------


## جوهرة مصر

*(سيدنا عمر و بيعة سيدنا أبي بكر رضى الله عنهم وارضاهم )* 
*و موقف لك بعد المصطفى افترقت *** 
فيه الصحابة لما غاب هاديها* 
*بايعت فيـه أبا بكر فبايعـه *** 
على الخلافة قاصـيها و دانـيها* 
*و أطفئت فتنة لولاك لاستعرت *** 
بين القبائل و انسابت أفاعيـها* 
*بات النبي مسجا في حظـيرته *** 
و أنت مستعـر الاحشـاء دامـيها* 
*تهيم بين عجيج الناس في دهش ***
 من نبأة قد سرى في الأرض ساريها* 
*تصيح : من قال نفس المصطفى قبضت *** 
علوت هامته بالسيف أبريها* 
*أنسـاك حبك طـه أنه بشـر *** 
يجري عليه شـؤون الكون مجـريها* 
*و أنـه وارد لابـد موردهـا *** 
مـن المنـية لا يعفـيه ساقيـها* 
*نسيت في حق طه آية نزلت *** 
و قد يذكـّـر بالايـات ناسـيها* 
*ذهلت يوما فكانت فتنة عـمم *** 
وثاب رشدك فانجابت دياجيـها* 
*فللسقيفـة يوم أنت صاحـبه *** 
فيه الخلافة قد شيدت أواسيـها* 
*مدت لها الأوس كفا كي تناوله ***
 فمدت الخزرج الايدي تباريها* 
*و ظـن كل فريـق أن صاحبهم *** 
أولى بها و أتى الشحناء آتيها* 
*حتى انبريت لهم فارتد طامعهم *** 
عنها وآخى أبو بكر أواخيها*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* 
*حافظ ابراهيم*

----------


## a_leader

شَوْقٌ إلَيكِ، تَفيضُ منهُ الأدمُعُ، وَجَوًى عَلَيكِ، تَضِيقُ منهُ الأضلعُ 
وَهَوًى تُجَدّدُهُ اللّيَالي، كُلّمَا قَدُمتْ، وتُرْجعُهُ السّنُونَ، فيرْجعُ 
إنّي، وما قَصَدَ الحَجيجُ، وَدونَهم خَرْقٌ تَخُبُّ بها الرّكابُ، وتُوضِعُ 
أُصْفيكِ أقصَى الوُدّ، غَيرَ مُقَلِّلٍ، إنْ كانَ أقصَى الوُدّ عندَكِ يَنفَعُ 
وأرَاكِ أحْسَنَ مَنْ أرَاهُ، وإنْ بَدا مِنكِ الصّدُودُ، وبَانَ وَصْلُكِ أجمعُ 
يَعتَادُني طَرَبي إلَيكِ، فَيَغْتَلي وَجْدي، وَيَدعوني هَوَاكِ، فأتْبَعُ 
كَلِفٌ بحُبّكِ، مُولَعٌ، وَيَسُرُّني أنّي امْرُؤٌ كَلِفٌ بحُبّكِ، مُولَعُ 
شَرَفاً بَني العَبّاسِ، إنّ أبَاكُمُ عَمُّ النّبيّ، وَعِيصُهُ المُتَفَرّعُ 
إنّ الفَضِيلَةَ للّذي اسْتَسقَى بهِ عُمَرٌ، وَشُفّعَ، إذْ غَدا يُستَشفَعُ 
وَأرَى الخِلاَفَةَ، وَهيَ أعظَمُ رُتبَةٍ، حَقّاً لَكُمْ، وَوِرَاثَةً مَا تُنزَعُ 
أعْطاكُمُوها الله عَنْ عِلْمٍ بِكُمْ، والله يُعْطي مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَيَمْنَعُ 
مَنْ ذَا يُسَاجِلُكمْ، وَحَوْضُ مُحَمّدٍ بِسِقَايَةِ العَبّاسِ فيكُمْ يَشفَعُ 
مَلِكٌ رِضَاهُ رِضا المُلُوكِ، وَسُخطُه حَتْفُ العِدى، وَرَداهُمُ المُتَوَقَّعُ 
مُتَكَرِّمٌ، مُتَوَرّعٌ عِنْ كُلّ مَا يَتَجَنّبُ المُتَكَرّمُ المُتَوَرّعُ 
يا أيّهَا المَلِكُ الذي سَقَتِ الوَرَى، مِنْ رَاحَتَيِهِ، غَمَامَةٌ ما تُقلِعُ 
يَهْنِيكَ في المُتَوَكّلِيّةِ أنّهَا حَسُنَ المَصِيفُ بها، وَطَابَ المَرْبَعُ 
فَيْحَاءُ مُشْرِقَةٌ يَرِقُّ نَسيمُهَا مِيثٌ تُدَرّجُهَُ الرّياحُ وأجْرَعُ 
وَفَسيحَةُ الأكْنَافِ ضَاعَفَ حُسنَها بَرٌّ لَهَا مُفْضًى، وَبَحْرٌ مُتْرَعُ 
قَدْ سُرّ فيها الأوْلِيَاءُ، إذِ التَقَوْا بِفِنَاءِ مِنْبَرِهَا الجَديدِ، فَجُمّعُوا 
فَارْفَعْ بدارِ الضّرْبِ باقيَ ذِكْرِها، إنّ الرّفيعَ مَحَلُّهُ مَنْ تَرْفَعُ 
هَلْ يَجْلُبَنّ إليّ عَطْفَكَ مَوْقِفٌ ثَبْتٌ لَدَيكَ، أقُولُ فيهِ وَتَسْمَعُ 
مَا زَالَ لي مِنْ حُسنِ رَأيِكَ مُوْئلٌ آوِي إلَيهِ، مِنَ الخُطُوبِ، وَمَفزَعُ 
فَعَلاَمَ أنكَرْتَ الصّديقَ، وأقبَلَتْ نَحوِي رِكابُ الكَاشِحِينَ تَطَلَّعُ 
وَأقَامَ يَطْمَعُ في تَهَضّمِ جَانِبي مَن لم يكُنْ، من قَبلُ، فيهِ يَطمَعُ 
إلاّ يَكُنْ ذَنْبٌ، فعَدْلُكَ وَاسعٌ، أوْ كَانَ لي ذَنْبٌ، فَعَفْوُكَ أوْسَعُ 


البحترى

----------


## a_leader

دَعْ عَنْكَ لَوْمي فإنّ اللّوْمَ إغْرَاءُ ... ابو نواس


دَعْ عَنْكَ لَوْمي فإنّ اللّوْمَ إغْرَاءُ ودَاوني بالّتي كانَتْ هيَ الدّاءُ  
صَفراءُ لا تَنْزلُ الأحزانُ سَاحَتها لَوْ مَسّها حَجَرٌ مَسّتْهُ سَرّاءُ  
مِنْ كف ذات حِرٍ في زيّ ذي ذكرٍ لَها مُحِبّانِ لُوطيٌّ وَزَنّاءُ  
َقامْت بِإبْريقِها ، والليلُ مُعْتَكِرٌ فَلاحَ مِنْ وَجْهِها في البَيتِ لألاءُ  
فأرْسلَتْ مِنْ فَم الإبْريق صافيَة ً كأنَّما أخذَها بالعينِ إغفاءُ  
َرقَّتْ عَنِ الماء حتى ما يلائمُها لَطافَة ً، وَجَفا عَنْ شَكلِها الماءُ  
فلَوْ مَزَجْتَ بها نُوراً لَمَازَجَها حتى تَوَلدَ أنْوارٌ وأَضواءُ  
دارتْ على فِتْيَة ٍ دانًَ الزمانُ لهمْ، فَما يُصيبُهُمُ إلاّ بِما شاؤوا  
لتِلكَ أَبْكِي ، ولا أبكي لمنزلة ٍ كانتْ تَحُلُّ بها هندٌ وأسماءُ  
حاشى لِدُرَّة َ أن تُبْنَى الخيامُ لها وَأنْ تَرُوحَ عَلَيْها الإبْلُ وَالشّاءُ  
فقلْ لمنْ يدَّعِي في العلمِ فلسفة ً حفِظْتَ شَيئًا ، وغابَتْ عنك أشياءُ  
لا تحْظُرالعفوَ إن كنتَ امرَأًَ حَرجًا فَإنّ حَظْرَكَهُ في الدّين إزْراءُ

----------


## a_leader

ردوا عليَّ الصبا منْ عصريَ الخالي وَهَلْ يَعُودُ سَوَادُ اللِّمَة ِ الْبَالِي؟ 
ماضٍ منَ العيش ، ما لاحتْ مخايلهُ في صفحة ِ الفكرْ إلاَّ هاجَ بلبالي ؟ 
سلتْ قلوبٌ ؛ فقرتْ في مضاجعها بَعْدَ الْحَنِينِ، وَقَلْبِي لَيْسَ بِالسَّالِي 
لمْ يدرِ منْ باتَ مسروراً بلذتهِ أني بنارِ الأسى منْ هجرهِ صالي 
يا غاضبينَ علينا ! هلْ إلى عدة ٍ بالوصلِ يومٌ أناغي فيهِ إقبالي 
غِبْتُمْ؛ فَأَظْلَمَ يَوْمِي بَعْدَ فُرْقَتِكُمْ وَ ساءَ صنعُ الليالي بعدَ إجمالِ 
قَدْ كُنْتُ أَحْسِبُني مِنْكُمْ عَلى ثِقَة ٍ حتى منيتُ بما لمْ يجرِ في بالي 
لَمْ أَجْنِ فِي الْحُبِّ ذَنْباً أَسْتَحِقُّ بِهِ عتباً ، ولكنها تحريفُ أقوالِ 
وَ منْ أطاعَ رواة َ السوءِ - نفرهُ عَنِ الصَّدِيقِ سَمَاعُ الْقِيلِ وَالْقَالِ 
أدهى المصائبِ غدرٌ قبلهُ ثقة ٌ وَأَقْبَحُ الظُّلْمِ صَدٌّ بَعْدَ إِقْبَالِ 
لا عيبَ فيَّ سوى حرية ٍ ملكتْ أعتني عنْ قبولِ الذلَّ بالمالِ 
تبعتُ خطة َ آبائي ؛ فسرتُ بها عَلى وَتِيرَة ِ آدَابٍ وَآسَالِ 
فَمَا يَمُرُّ خَيَالُ الْغَدْرِ فِي خَلَدِي وَلاَ تَلُوحُ سِمَاتُ الشَّرِّ فِي خَالِي 
قلبي سليمٌ ، ونفسي حرة ٌ وَ يدي مأمونة ٌ ، وَ لساني غيرُ ختالِ 
لَكِنَّني فِي زَمَانٍ عِشْتُ مُغْتَرِباً في أهلهِ حينَ قلتْ فيهِ أمثالي 
بَلَوْتُ دَهْرِي؛ فَمَا أَحْمَدْتُ سِيرتَهُ في سابقٍ من لياليهِ ، وَ لاَ تالي 
حَلَبْتُ شَطْرَيْهِ: مِنْ يُسْرٍ، وَمَعْسُرَة ٍ وَذُقْتُ طَعْمَيْهِ: مِنْ خِصْبٍ، وَإِمْحَالِ 
فَمَا أَسِفْتُ لِبُؤْسٍ بَعْدَ مَقْدُرَة ٍ وَ لاَ فرحتُ بوفرٍ بعدَ إقلالِ 
عَفَافَة ٌ نَزَّهَتْ نَفْسِي؛ فَمَا عَلِقَتْ بلوثة ٍ منْ غبارِ الذمَّ أذيالي 
فاليومَ لا رسني طوعُ القيادِ ، ولاَ قَلْبِي إِلَى زَهْرَة ِ الدُّنْيَا بِمَيَّالِ 
لَمْ يَبْقَ لِي أَرَبٌ فِي الدَّهْرِ أَطْلُبُهُ إلاَّ صحابة ُ حرًّ صادقِ الخالِ 
وَأَيْنَ أُدْرِكُ مَا أَبْغِيهِ مِنْ وَطَرٍ وَ الصدقُ في الدهرِ أعيا كلَّ محتالِ ؟ 
لا في " سرنديبَ " لي إلفٌ أجاذبهُ فضلَ الحديثِ ، وَ لاَ خلٌّ ؛ فيرعى لي 
أبيتُ منفرداً في رأس شاهقة ٍ مثلَ القطاميَّ فوقَ المربإِ العالي 
إذا تلفتُّ لمْ أبصرْ سوى صورٍ فِي الذِّهْنِ، يَرْسُمُها نَقَّاشُ آمالِي 
تهفو بيَ الريحُ أحياناً ، ويلحفني بردُ الطلالِ ببردٍ منهُ أسمالِ 
فَفِي السَّمَاءِ غُيُومٌ ذَاتُ أَرْوِقَة ٍ وَ في الفضاءِ سيولٌ ذاتُ أوْ شالِ 
كَأَنَّ قَوْسَ الْغَمَامِ الْغُرِّ قَنْطَرَة ٌ معقودة ٌ فوقَ طامي الماءِ سيالِ 
إذا الشعاعُ تراءى خلفها نشرتْ بَدَائِعاً ذَاتَ أَلْوَانٍ وَأَشْكَالِ 
فَلَوْ تَرَانِي وَبُرْدِي بِالنَّدَى لَثِقٌ لخلتني فرخَ طيرٍ بينَ أدغالِ 
غَالَ الرَّدَى أَبَوَيْهِ؛ فَهْوَ مُنْقَطِعٌ فِي جَوْفِ غَيْنَاءَ، لاَ رَاعٍ، وَلاَ وَالِي 
أزيغبَ الرأس ، لمْ يبدُ الشكيرُ بهِ وَ لمْ يصنْ نفسهُ منْ كيدِ مغتالِ 
كَأَنَّهُ كُرَة ٌ مَلْسَاءُ مِنْ أَدَمٍ خَفِيَّة ُ الدَّرْزِ، قَدْ عُلَّتْ بِجِرْيالِ 
يظلُّ في نصبٍ ، حرانَ ، مرتقباً نَقْعَ الصَّدَى بَيْنَ أَسْحَارٍ وآصَالِ 
يكادُ صوتُ البزاة ِ القمرِ يقذفه مِنْ وَكْرِهِ بَيْنَ هَابِي التُّرْبِ جَوَّالِ 
لا يستطيعُ انطلاقاً منْ غيابتهِ كأنما هوَ معقولٌ بعقالِ 
فذاكَ مثلي ، وَ لمْ أظلمْ ، وربتما فضلتهُ بجوى حزنٍ ، وإعوالِ 
شَوْقٌ، وَنَأْيٌ، وَتَبْرِيحٌ، وَمَعْتَبَة ٌ يا للحمية ِ منْ غذري وإهمالي 
أصبحتُ لا أستطيعُ الثوبَ أسحبهُ وَقَدْ أَكُونُ وَضَافِي الدِرْعِ سِرْبَالِي 
وَ لاَ تكادُ يدي شبا قلمي وَكَانَ طَوْعَ بَنَانِي كُلُّ عَسَّالِ 
فَإِنْ يَكُنْ جَفَّ عُودِي بَعْدَ نَضْرَتِهِ فَالدَّهْرُ مَصْدَرُ إِدْبَارٍ وَإِقْبَالِ 
وَإِنْ غَدَوْتُ كَرِيمَ الْعَمِّ وَالْخَالِ بصدقِ ما كانَ منْ وسمي وَ إغفالي 
راجعتُ قهرسَ آثاري ، فما لمحتْ بصيرتي فيهِ ما يزري بأعمالي 
فَكَيْفَ يُنْكِرُ قَوْمِي فَضْلَ بَادِرَتِي وَقَدْ سَرَتْ حِكَمي فِيهِمْ، وَأَمْثَالِي؟ 
أنا ابن قولي ؛ وحسبي في الفخارِ بهِ وَ إنْ غدوتُ كريمَ العممَّ وَ الخالِ 
وَلِي مِنَ الشِّعْرِ آيَاتٌ مُفَصَّلَة ٌ تلوحُ في وجنة ِ الأيامِ كالخالِ 
ينسى لها الفاقدُ المحزونُ لوعتهُ و يهتدى بسناها كلُّ قوالِ 
فانظرْ لقولي تجدْ نفسي مصورة ً فِي صَفْحَتَيْهِ؛ فَقَوْلِي خَطُّ تِمْثَالِي 
وَ لاَ تغرنكَ في الدنيا مشاكلة ٌ بينَ الأنامِ ؛ فليسَ النبعُ كالضالِ 
إِنَّ ابْنَ آدَمَ لَوْلاَ عَقْلُهُ شَبَحٌ مُرَكَّبٌ مِنْ عِظَامٍ ذَاتِ أَوْصَالِ 

محمود سامى البارودى

----------


## بريف هااارت

أهلا بك بريف هااارت

لا هى مش مكررة ودى رائعه من روائع نزار قبانى

وحتى لو مكررة فيكفى تواجدك ومشاركتك معنا

نتمنى عودتك دائما بأبيات جديده لتثرى الموضوع

فمرحبا بك دائما


الأخت فراشه شكرا لجميل ترحيبك 

وقد أثلج صدري 



جرح القصيده ..


قصيدتي منك مجروحه 

اخلفتني واختلف شعري 

يا ونتي منك مبحوحه 

لو ما طلع صوته عذري 

ذي رايتي منك مطروحه 

طرحتها وانت ما تدري 

شف دمعة الشوق مسفوحة 

والوجد في ملحها يسري 

مواجع القلب مفتوحه 

داريتها واحترق صدري 

حمامه الوصل مذبوحه 

يا خوفتي قبرها قبري 

شعر الأمير خالد الفيصل

----------


## صفحات العمر

سلا القلب عما كان يهوى ويطلب 
وأصبح لا يشكو ولا يتعتب
صحا بعد سكر وانتخى بعد ذلة 
وقلب الذي يهوى العلى يتقلب
إلى كم أداري من تريد مذلتي 
وأبذل جهدي في رضاها وتغضب
عبيلة .. أيام الجمال قليلة 
لها دولة معلومة ثم تذهب
فلا تحسبي أني على البعد نادم 
ولا القلب في نار الغرام معذب
وقد قلت إني قد سلوت عن الهوى 
ومن كان مثلي لا يقول ويكذب
هجرتك فامضي حيث شئت وجربي 
من الناس غيري فاللبيب يجرب
لقد ذل من أمسى على رَبع منزل 
ينوح على رسم الديار ويندب

عنترة بن شداد

----------


## فراشة

> مات النهار ابن الصباح فلا تقولى كيف مات
> إن التأمل فى الحياة يزيد أوجاع الحياة
> فدعى الكآبة والأسى
> وأسترجعى هزج الفتاة
> قد كان وجهك فى الضحى
> مثل الضحى متهللا
> فيه البشاشة والبهاء
> ليكن كذلك فى المساء
> 
> إيليا أبو ماضى



أستاذ أحمد هنا؟؟؟؟؟

يامرحبا يامرحبا

أهلا بك أ/ أحمد

سعيده بتواجدك ومشاركتك معانا 

وأتمنى عودتك مرات عديده

لتثرى الموضوع بأجمل الأبيات

فمرحبا بك داااائما

تحيااااااااااااتى

----------


## فراشة

*

أشعلت في حطب النجوم حرائقاً 

وأنا أمامكِ كالجـدار البـاردِ

كتبي التي أحببتِـها وقرأتِـها

ليست سوى ورق..وحبر جامـدِ

لا تُخدعي ببروقـها ورعودها

فالنار ميِّـتة بجوف مـواقدي

شيدت للحب الأنيـق معابـدا

وسقطت مقتولا..أمـام معابدي
.
.
(نزار قباني)

*

----------


## جوهرة مصر

*يا أيها المسرى به شرفـا الى 
ما لا تنال الشـمس والجوزاء
يتساءلون وأنت أطهـر هيـكل 
بالروح أم بالهايـكل الاسـراء
بهما سموت مطهرين كلاهـما 
نـور وروحـانـية وبـهـاء 
فضل عليك لذي الجلال ومنة 
واللـه يفـعل ما يرى ويشاء
تغشى الغيوب من العوالم كلما 
طويـت سـماء قلـدتك سماء
في كل منطقة حواشي نورها 
نون وأنت النقطة الزهـراء 
أنت الجمال بها وأنت المجتلى 
والكـف والمـرآة والحـسناء
اللـه هيأ من حظيرة قدسـه 
نزلا لذاتك لم يجـزه علاء
العرش تحتك سدة وقوائـما 
وماكب الروح الأميـن وطاء
والرسل دون العرش لم يؤذن لهم 
حاشـا لغـيرك موعـد ولقاء*

*
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

احمد شوقى*

----------


## فراشة

كل شئ صار مرا فى فمى

بعد ما اصبحت بالدنيا عليما

اه من ياخذ عمرى كله

ويعيد الطفل والجهل القديما
.
.
(ابراهيم ناجى)

----------


## صفحات العمر

وحين يسافر قلبك بعيداً
أرى كل ما فى المدائن ضاق
تباغت عينى جمود الرؤى
وينقر بقلبى غراب الفراق
أقاوم وجعاً ثقيلا ..
وروحى
تريد النجاة وصك العتاق
فترحل جميع البراحات قلبى
وأبقى وحيدا ..
وبعضى إشتياق
محمد سعيد

----------


## بريف هااارت

أنام الليل ولاقي نفسي أحلم بك

وأتخيل أنى معاك وجالس قبالك

وتقول:أنا أموت في قلبك ومعجب بك

وأصحا وأنا اقول : ياقلبي يتهيأ لك



0

----------


## جوهرة مصر

*الأمرُ أيسرُ مما أنتَ مُضمرُهُ؛ 



الأمرُ أيسرُ مما أنتَ مُضمرُهُ؛ فاطرَحْ أذاكَ، ويسّرْ كلّ ما صَعُبا 
ولا يسُرّكَ، إن بُلّغْتَهُ، أمَلٌ؛ ولا يهمّك غربيبٌ، إذا نعبا 
إنْ جدّ عالمُكَ الأرضيُّ، في نبأٍ يغشاهُمُ، فتصوّرْ جِدّهُمْ لَعبِا 
ما الرّأيُ عندكَ في مَلْكٍ تدينُ لهُ مصرٌ، أيختارُ دون الرّاحةِ التّعبا 
لن تستقيمَ أُمورُ النّاس في عُصُر؛ ولا استقامتْ، فذا أمناً، وذا رعبا 
ولا يقومُ على حقٍّ بنو زمنٍ، من عهد آدمَ كانوا في الهوى شُعَبا* 


*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*ابو العلاء المعرى*

----------


## جوهرة مصر

*إذا ما خَلَوْتَ الدَّهرَ يوماً فَلا
تَقُلْ خَلَوْتُ وَلَكِنْ قُلْ عَلَيَّ رَقِيبُ*

*ولا تَحْسبَنَّ الله يَغْفَلُ ساعةً*

*ولا أنَّ مَا يَخْفَى عَلَيْهِ يَغِيبُ*

*لَهَوْنا عَنِ الأعْمَالِ حَتَّى تَتَابَعَتْ*

*ذُنوبٌ عَلى آثارِهِنَّ ذنوبُ*

*فَيَا ليْتَ اللهَ يَغْفِرُ مَا مَضَى*

*وَيَأذَنُ فِي تَوْبَاتِنَا فَنَتُوبُ*

*ــــــــــــــ*
*الامام احمد بن حنبل*

----------


## صفحات العمر

سأختـمُ بالشـعـرِ قلـبـي 
وأنسجُ ما بالهوى قد تمـزّقْ
لأنَ الهوى في الحياةِ عقيـمٌ 
وفي الشعرِ أحلـى وأعمـقْ
فلا يدّعي الموتُ أني أخـافُ 
ولا يدّعي الحبُّ أني سأغـرقْ
ولا لهفـةٌ للعنـاقِ تـغـذّى 
ولا موت حلمٍ إذا مـا تحقـقْ
وشهوةُ حبّ القصائدِ أسمـى 
خلودُ المحبةِ في الشعرِ أصدقْ
سأختـمُ بالشـعـرِ قلـبـي
ولا أدّعي أنني سوف أنسـى 
وأهجر مَنْ في حنيني تعتّـقْ
سأجعلُ مِنْ دمعتي نهرَ شوقٍ 
وأجعلُ ما بيننا الشعـرَ زورقْ 

قمر صبري الجاسم
شاعرة وإعلامية سورية من مدينة حمص

----------


## فراشة

**
* 

** نزلتْ مُقدِّمةُ المصيفِ حـميدةً**....* *و يدُ الشــتاءِ جـديدةٌ  لا تُنْكرُ*

*لولا الذي غـرس الشتاء  بكفه.... لاقى المصيف هشــائماً لا تثمر*

* ما كانت الأيام تســلب بهجة....  لو أن حسن الروض كان يعـمر*

* أولا ترى الأشياء إذ هي  غيرت....سمجت وحسن الأرض حين تغير*
* .*
* .*
* .*
* (أبو تمام)*
* 

***
*
** تحيااااااااااتى*
* 
***

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*ها أنا جئتُ ، بعثريني شظايا*  
*وامنحيني من المحبةِ رِيَّا* 
*ها هو الشوقُ في الحنَايَا يُنَادِي* 
*أقْبَلَ الليلُ يا حبيبي فهيَّا* 
*أنتِ يا مُنيةَ الفُؤادِ المُعنَّى* 
*قبليني وأدفئي شفتَيَّا* 
*وازرعي النارَ في مساماتِ جِلدِي* 
*واحصُدي الحُبَ بعدها أبَدِيّا* 
*أنتِ أغلى إليَّ من كلِ غالٍ* 
*أنا لولا هواكِ ما كنتُ حيَّا* 




*علي فريد*

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*لا تسألي المشتاق كيف تألفت* 


*أبياته وتدفقت أنهاره*


*فالحب جاد به لعينيك التي* 


*فيها وفيك تنافست أشعاره* 


*لا تقتلي بالصد حبا طالما*


*آوى الأحبة ظله وثماره*


*فالوصل جنتنا ومأوى حبنا*


*ونعيمنا والصد حسبي ناره* 


*إنا تقاسمنا الهوى فجحيمه* 


*في مهجتي ونعيمه لك داره* 


*لورق قلبك ما تفتق خاطري*


*عن جوهر يشدو به سماره* 


*فخذي عن الحب الجميل قصائداً* 


*يفنى الزمان ولم تزل آثاره*




*حمد بن خليفة أبوشهاب*

*شاعر اماراتي*

----------


## همس الدموع

فيما مضى كنت بالأعياد مسرورا

فجاءك العيد في أغمات مأسورا

ترى بناتك في الأطمار جائعة

يغزلن للناس ما يملكن قطميرا

برزن نحوك للتسليم خاشعة

أبصارهن حسيرات مكاسيرا

يطأن في الطين والأقدام حافية

كأنها لم تطأ مسكاً وكافورا

من بات بعدك في ملك يسر به

فإنما بات الأحلام مغرورا


المعتمد بن عباد

----------


## حاتم ريحان

*               .....حبيبتى ...


صباح الخير ياوردة بستانى  .......... واجمل الحانى 

اجمل صباح ملىء بالنور الربانى ......... واجمل مساء ملىء بالدفء المرجانى 


كل العيون تغفل الا عيونك انتى فكرانى .............. حبيبتى ...



دول بقة  حاجة من تأليفى على قدى كدة  ويارب تعجبنى 


ولوعجبتكم ... اكملها ان شاء الله 

د*

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*تتجاهلين وفي التجاهل مقتل*  
*للحب بل لفؤاد شاك حائر*  

*تتجاهلين قصائدي عمداً ولي* 
*فيهن فيك وضعت كنز جواهري*  

*وخصصت ذاتك بالقريض وبالندى* 
*ورويت حبك من معين مشاعري*  

*وأهنت فيك النفس وهي عزيرة*  
*وعصيت فيك عواذلي وعواذري*  

*إن كنت جاهلة بمنهاج الهوى*  
*يممت منهاج الكريم العاذر*





*حمد بن خليفة أبو شهاب*

----------


## جوهرة مصر

*اليوم نَسود بوادينا*


* اليوم نَسود بوادينا ونُعيد محاسنَ  ماضينا*
* ويشيدُ العزّ بأَيدينا وطنٌ نَفديه ويَفدينا*
* وطنٌ بالحق نؤيِّدُه  وبعين الله نشيِّده*
* وطنٌ بالحق نؤيِّدُه وبعين الله نشيِّده*
* والصناع عبء  السيطرة*
* ونحسِّنُه، ونزيِّنُه بمآثرنا ومساعينا*
* ونحسِّنُه، ونزيِّنُه بمآثرنا  ومساعينا*
* سرُّ التاريخ، وعُنصرُه وسريرُ الدهرِ وِمنبرُه*
* تحكمهم راهبة ٌ  ذكَّارة ٌ مُغبِّرهْ*
* وجِنانُ الخلد، وكوثرُهُ وكفى الآباءُ رياحينا*
* نتخذُ  الشمسَ له تاجا وُضُحاها عرشاً وهاجا*
* وسماء السُّودَدِ أبراجا وكذلك كان  أوالينا*
* وسماء السُّودَدِ أبراجا وكذلك كان أوالينا*
* العصرُ يراكُمْ، والأمم  والكرنك يلحظُ، والهرمُ*
* أبني الأوطان ألا هِمَمُ كبناءِ الأول يبنينا؟*
* سعياً  أَبداً، سعياً سعياً لأَثيل المجد وللعَلْيا*
* تكاد لإِغراقِها في الجمو*
* ولم  تفتخر بأَساطيلها لَ اليدين ؛ لم تره*
* المالُ في أتبعها فلا تستبين سوى قرية  ٍ*
* وفي الرجال كرم ولا يشعرُ القومُ إِلاَّ به*
* تقلدتْ إبرتها وادرعت  بالحبره*
* تطالب بالحق في أُمة دِ الخشن المنمرِّه*
* المالُ في أتبعها فلا تستبين  سوى قرية ٍ*
* لو عرفوا عرفوا كأَنك فيها لواءُ الفضا*
* أو طاف بالماءِ على جدرانه  المجدّره*
* وتذهب النحل خفا فاً ، وتجيءُ موقره*

* ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*


* احمد شوقى*

----------


## همس الدموع

*وفتني دموع العين


وَفَتنِي دُمُوعُ العَينِ وَالصَّبرُ  خَانَنِـي           فَجُرِّعت فِي حُبِّي لَكَ المُرَّ وَالحُلـوَا
وَضِقتُ بِهذَا الحُبِّ ذرعـاً  وَحيلَـةً              فَحَتَّى مَتَى أَشكُو وَلا تَنفَعُ  الشَّكـوَى
وَهَبتُكَ حَظِّـي مِـن سـرورٍ وَلـذَّة               ٍفَجازَيتَنِي أَن زِدتُ بَلوَى عَلَى  بَلوَى
وَشَى عِندَكَ الوَاشُونَ بِي فَهَجَرتَنِـي                وَحَمَّلتَنِي فِي الحُبِّ مَا لَم أَكُن أَقـوَى
وَلَو أَنَّنِـي إِذ كُنـتُ عِنـدَكَ مُذنِبـا                ًوَجَدتُ سَبيلاً حَيثُ أَسأَلـكَ  العَفـوَا
وِصالُكَ لِي مُحيٍ وَهَجـرُكَ  قاتِلِـي                  وَحُبُّكَ شَغلٌ كُنتُ مِـن قَبلِـهِ خِلـوَا
وَقَفتُ عَلَى آثَارِ وَصلِـكَ  بِالحِمَـى                   وَأَنكَرتُ صَبرِي فِي مَعالِمِها شَجـوَا
وَقُلتُ لِعَينِي وَيْحَـكِ الآنَ فَاسجِمِـي                  دُمُوعاً كَمَا قَد كُنتِ زِدتِ بِـهِ لَهـوَا
وَحَقِّ الهَوى لا ذُقت غمضاً وَلا رَقَت                  دُمُوعك أَو تُحيِي المَحَلَّ الَّذِي أَقـوَى
وُرُودُ الرَّدى أَولَى وَإِن عِيـفَ وردُ              هُلِمَن بَاتَ ظَمآناً إِلَى رِيقِ مَن يَهـوَى*

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*عِندما كُنَّا صِغارً**ا* 

*كَمْ فَرِحْنا بالملابسْ ،*

*والحَقائبْ ،* 

*وبِلونِ الأحذيةْ*

*كَم فَرِحنا* 

*إنْ أتى الصبحُ جميلاً*

*أو سَمِعنا أُغنيةْ* 

*كانَ نَبضُ القلبِ بِكرًا*

*ما حَوى هَمًّا وفِكرًا*

*لَمْ يَذُقْ طَعمَ انكسارْ* 

*مَن يُعيدُ القلبَ بِكرًا* 

*مَن يُعيدُ الآنَ فينا* 

*صِدقَ إحساسِ الصغارْ*

*****

*عِندما كُنا صِغارًا* 

*كَم سألنا كلَّ شَمسٍ أينَ تَذهبْ*

*حينَ يَطويها الشَّفَقْ ؟*

*كَم حَلُمنا أن نَصيدَ الشمسَ*

*مِن بحرِ الأفقْ* 

*كانَ وجهُ الشمسِ أحلى* 

*والنجومُ ..* 

*كَثِمارٍ تَتدلَّى* 

*كم حلُمنا* 

*نَقطُفُ النَّجْماتِ يَومًا ..* 

*نَتسلَّى* 

*كانَ فَجرُ الطُّهرِ فينا يَتجلَّى* 

*كانَ يا قلبي زَمانًا* 

*ثُم وَلَّى* 






*عبدالعزيز جويدة*

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*من بينِ آلافِ النساءْ*

*أحببتُه**ا*

*حتى النخاعْ*

*حتى الضياعْ*

*ورسمتُها خمسينَ ألفَ مِجرَّةٍ*

*في خاطري* 

*لأدورَ في فلكِ الصراعْ*

*يا أيُّها الحبُّ الذي*

*يلتفُّ حولي*

*مثلَ نورِ الشمسِ* 

*يرقُصُ كالشعاعْ*

*لو لم تكنْ* 

*لبحثتُ عنكْ* 

*وجعلتُ منكَ قضيةً*

*في عمقِ عمقي* 

*ولجأتُ لَكْ* 

*حَكَمًا* 

*تَفُضُّ لنا النزاعْ*





*عبدالعزيز جويدة*

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*قالوا لماذا لم تَعُدْ..* 

*في الحبِ تكتبْ ؟* 

*فأجبتُهم :* 

*أنا مستحيلٌ في الهوى ،*

*والعشقِ أكذبْ* 

*أنا لم يعدْ لي* 

*في الحياةِ حبيبةٌ*

*لأحبَّها* 

*ما حيلتي ؟* 

*ولمن أقولُ : حبيبتي ؟*

*ولمن سأذهبْ ؟* 

*قد كانَ آخرَ ما أظنْ* 

*أن الذي قد كانَ يغلِبُ دائمًا*

*في العشقِ يُغلَبْ* 




*عبد العزيز جويدة*

----------


## همس الدموع

*
بكت رحمة للصب


بَكَت رَحْمَةً لِلصَّـبِّ عَيـنُ عَـدُوِّهِ                    فَمَا لِحَبيبِ القَلبِ لا يَرحَـمُ الصَبَّـا
بَخيلٌ بِـأَن يَحيَـا القَتيـلُ بِلَحظِـهِ                     وَأَن يَرِدَ الظَمـآنُ بـارِدَهُ  العَذبـا
بَعيـدٌ عَلـى أَنَّ الدِّيـار  قَريـبَـة                     ٌفَحَتَّى مَتَى بِالبُعدِ يُمزجُ لِي  القُربـا
بِنَفسِـي حَبيبـاً خانَنِـي فَهَويـتُـه                      ُفَزادَ قلىً فَـازدادَ قَلبِـي لَـهُ حُبَّـا
بَذَلتُ لَهُ الـوُدَّ المَصُـونُ وَأَدمُعِـي                        فَلَم يَقتَنِع حَتَّى وَهَبـتُ لَـهُ  القَلبـا
بَدَا لِـي فَقُلـتُ اردُدهُ قَـالَ مَلَكتُـه                        ُوَلَو لَم تَهَبهُ لِـي تَمَلَّكتُـهُ  غَصبـا
بِعَينَـيـنِ هَاروتيَّتَـيـنِ  كأَنَّـمـا                        يُجَرِّدُ نَحوِي مِنهُما صَارِماً  عَضبـا
بَرَانِي هَوَى الظَّبْيِ الغَرِيرِ وَقادَنِـي                        ذَلِيلاً وَكَم رَاضَ الهَوَى جَامِحاً صَعبا
بَلَلـتُ رِدَائِـي بِالدُّمـوعِ وَإِنَّـمـا                         يُزَادُ بِهَا البَاكِي عَلَى كَربِـهِ كَربـا
بَعَثتُ رَسُولِي والخَيَال الَّذِي سَـرَى                          ِلَيكَ بِدَمعِي وَالنَّسِيـمُ الَّـذِي  هَبَّـا



المعتمد بن عباد*

----------


## همس الدموع

عفواً ليس المعتمد وانما الحُصري القيرواني

----------


## همس الدموع

*
بكت رحمة للصب


بَكَت رَحْمَةً لِلصَّـبِّ عَيـنُ عَـدُوِّهِ                    فَمَا لِحَبيبِ القَلبِ لا يَرحَـمُ الصَبَّـا
بَخيلٌ بِـأَن يَحيَـا القَتيـلُ بِلَحظِـهِ                     وَأَن يَرِدَ الظَمـآنُ بـارِدَهُ  العَذبـا
بَعيـدٌ عَلـى أَنَّ الدِّيـار  قَريـبَـة                     ٌفَحَتَّى مَتَى بِالبُعدِ يُمزجُ لِي  القُربـا
بِنَفسِـي حَبيبـاً خانَنِـي فَهَويـتُـه                      ُفَزادَ قلىً فَـازدادَ قَلبِـي لَـهُ حُبَّـا
بَذَلتُ لَهُ الـوُدَّ المَصُـونُ وَأَدمُعِـي                        فَلَم يَقتَنِع حَتَّى وَهَبـتُ لَـهُ  القَلبـا
بَدَا لِـي فَقُلـتُ اردُدهُ قَـالَ مَلَكتُـه                        ُوَلَو لَم تَهَبهُ لِـي تَمَلَّكتُـهُ  غَصبـا
بِعَينَـيـنِ هَاروتيَّتَـيـنِ  كأَنَّـمـا                        يُجَرِّدُ نَحوِي مِنهُما صَارِماً  عَضبـا
بَرَانِي هَوَى الظَّبْيِ الغَرِيرِ وَقادَنِـي                        ذَلِيلاً وَكَم رَاضَ الهَوَى جَامِحاً صَعبا
بَلَلـتُ رِدَائِـي بِالدُّمـوعِ وَإِنَّـمـا                         يُزَادُ بِهَا البَاكِي عَلَى كَربِـهِ كَربـا
بَعَثتُ رَسُولِي والخَيَال الَّذِي سَـرَى                          ِلَيكَ بِدَمعِي وَالنَّسِيـمُ الَّـذِي  هَبَّـا



الحُصري القيرواني*

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*رمضانُ يا شهر الضياءِ **** 
*الحرِّ من أسر الظلامْ*  

*أَطلقْ بأضواء الهدى **** 
*أَسْرَ النفوس من الحطامْ*  

*وأَنِرْ بقدسيِّ الصفاءِ **** 
*رؤى الحياة من القتامْ*  

*وانضحْ عواطفنا تقىً **** 
*واغمُرْ نوازعنا وئامْ*  

*رمضان يا أملَ النفوسِ **** 
*الظامئاتِ إلى السلامْ*  

*يا شهرُ بل يا نهرُ ينهلُ **** 
*من عذوبتهِ الأنامْ*  

*طافتْ بك الأرواحُ سابحةً **** 
*كأسراب الحمامْ*  

*بِيضٌ يجلّلها التقى **** 
*نوراً ويصقلها الصيامْ*  

*رفافةٌ كشذى الزهورِ **** 
*نقيةٌ كندى الغمامْ*  

*شفافةُ الإحساسِ قانتةٌ **** 
*مهذبةُ الكلامْ*  

*عزّتْ على الأهواء وارتفعت **** 
*على دنيا الرغامْ*  

*وسمتْ إلى النور الذي **** 
*غمرَ الوجود به ابتسامْ*  

*نورٌ من الفرقان يرفعها **** 
*إلى أسمى مقامْ*  

*آياته تُشفي السقام **** 
*ولفظهُ يطفي الأُوَامْ*  









*محمد بن علي السنوسي*

----------


## محمد نديم

*من قصيدة عندما تهيم النوارس
شعر : محمد نديم علي
*****


سعيت إليكِ إذا الصبح ولـًَّى*
* لأشهد في ناظريك القمر.*
* فما زلت أهفو لصفو الزمان*
* إذا الزيف يوما طغى وانتشر.*
* وما زلت أذكر حلو اللقاء*
* بكهفك حيث يطيب السمر*
* فيقْـطُـرُ ثغرك شهدَ الحكايا*
* كشهد العناقيد فوق الشجر.*
* وأنْـبَـتَ حبك في القلب درا*
* فأخفيته عن عيون البشر.*



* 
*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *من قصيدة عندما تهيم النوارس**
> شعر : محمد نديم علي
> *****
> 
> 
> سعيت إليكِ إذا الصبح ولـًَّى*
> *لأشهد في ناظريك القمر.*
> *فما زلت أهفو لصفو الزمان*
> *إذا الزيف يوما طغى وانتشر.*
> ...




 :f: 
ما اعذبها من كلمات  :f:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*داؤك منك وما تبصر دواؤك فيك وما تشعر. تحسب أنك جرم صغير وفيك انطوى العالم الأكبر* 
*(الإمام علي بن أبي طالب)**

*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*جودي بوصلٍ... أو ببينِ... ... فاليأس... إحدى الراحتينِ.*

----------


## hemeda2000

هـي وجـــه جميـــل في شكله أشبـــه بالقمـــر

عيـنـاها كليـــل هــــادئ يحلـــو فيــه السمـــر

صوتها كتغريد طيــر لاقى وليفــه بعد هجـــر

إبتسامتها كينبوع ماء عذب مولده هطول مطر

كلها كحــديقة غنـاء مقمـــرة ســـاعة الســحر


من تأليفي

----------


## t.seba99@yahoo

أزاي تهون عند الخصام وانت بيك أسباب سعادتي
أزاي تهون عند البعاد وأنت بيك أسباب وجودي
انت ياأحلي الحبايب وأحلي من طير الخمايل لما يتمايل يغرد
                              لو وصفتك وقلت طاهر كنت في وصفك بخيل
                                               لو وصفتك وقلت قدك كنت اقول فاتن جميل

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*علمني حبكِ..* 

*كيف الحبُّ يغير خارطة الأزمانْ..*

*علمني أني حين أحبُّ..*

*تكف الأرض عن الدورانْ* 

*علمني حبك أشياءً..*

*ما كانت أبداً في الحسبانْ*

*فقرأت أقاصيصَ الأطفالِ..*

*دخلت قصور ملوك الجانْ* 

*و حلمت بأن تتزوجني*

*بنتُ السلطان..* 




*نزار قباني*

----------


## د. يحيى الشيخ

تحياتى .. سعيدٌ جداً أنا بتواجدى للمرة الأولى فى منتداكم الجميل . أمنى نفسى بأوقات جميله مع إبداعاتكم وأسعد بمشاركتكم ببيتينِ فقط من أشعارى كعربون محبه وصداقه عساه ينال إستحسانكم ويكون تقدمة لمشاركات شيقه ولكم كل التقدير .
أقول :
والعينُ تظمـــأُ فى صمتٍ فتفضحهـــــا
            لغةُ الرموشِ وما الأجفــانُ تحكيـــــــهِ	
كمْ من عُيونٍ بدا فى طرفِهـــا ظَمــــــأٌ
         قتلتْ شهيداً وليسَ المـــــــاءُ يحييــــــهِ	

دكتور/ يحيى الشيخ

----------


## hemeda2000

كلمات تنامت إلى مسامعي ...... أسرت بحسنها مهجتي وكياني

أبيات توالى نظمها فأصبحت ...... دررا من أعذب الألحان

خطتها أيدي شاعر فكان ...... الحسن لها أبهى عنوان

مهما وضعت وصفا لها ...... لن أوفيها حق بيان 


من تأليفي

----------


## hemeda2000

يدك التي حطت على كتفي كحمامة . . نزلت لكي تشرب 
عندي تســاوي ألف مملكة يا ليتهـــــــا تبقى ولا تذهب 
تلك السبيكة . . كيف أرفضها من يرفض السكنى على كوكب 
لهث الخيال على ملاستها وأنهار عند سوارها المذهب 
الشمس نائمة على كتفي قبلتهــــا ألفــا ولم أتعب 
نهر حريري . . ومروحة صينية . . وقصيدة تكتب 
يدك المليسة . . كيف أقنعها أني بها .. أني بها معجب 
قولي لها تمضي برحلتها فلها جميع . . جميع ما ترغب 
يدك الصغيرة . . نجمة هربت مــاذا أقــول لنجمة تلعب 
أنا ساهر .. ومعي يد امرأة بيضاء .. هل اشهى وهل أطيب؟ 


نزار قباني

----------


## sayed Elhadry

*حبيبى عليك بخاف من عيونى و من عيون الناس
اهديك عيونى ليل و نهار تسهر عليك حراس
تهديك جفونى كل لحظة كلمة غزل و اجمل احساس
اقول بحبك و حبى ليك يشهد عليه الاهـ الناس
خليك قريب منى ضمنى بجفونك و انسى كل الناس
اعيش احبك و اعيش فى حبك بالقلب و الاحساس
ملكت عقلى و قلبى و قلبك قطعة ماس*

----------


## hemeda2000

العيون الحور ، لو أصبحنَ ظلاً في شرابي 

جفّتِ الأقداحُ في أيدي صحابي 

دون أن يَحْضَينَ حتى بالحبابِ 

هيئي ، يا كأسُ ، من حافاتك السكرى ، مكانا 

تتلاقى فيه ، يوماً ، شفتانا 

في خفوقٍ والتهابِ 

وابتعادٍ شاعَ في آفاقهِ ظلُّ اقترابِ 



بدر شاكر السياب

----------


## ghazala son

رويدك انا في العلا      كلانا ابوه النيل وامه مصر

----------


## مازن عبد الجبار

قال المتنبي
أذاقني زمني بلوى شرقتُ بها
لو ذاقها لبكى ماعاش وانتحبا

----------


## مصراويةجدا

_



قال: ـ
أغارُ
مِن العيد لأنّكِ تنتظرينه
مِن ثياب أفراحك
مِن اشتهائك لها
مِن اقتنائك ما سيراك فيه
غيري
مِنْ غيري
لأنّه لا يدري كم أغار
مِن غريب يراكِ

***

أغارُ
مِن بهجة في نهاية السنة
تُزيّنُ بابكِ
مِن بابكِ
لأنّه يحرسُ سرّكِ
مِن مفاتيح بيتك
لأنّي قفلك ومفتاحك

***

أغارُ
مِن الشجرة المقابلة لبيتك
لا أحد يسألها
مَن منحها حق العيش
بمحاذاتك
من جرس بابك
لأنّه يُنبُّهكِ أنّ أحدهم جاء
ولأنّ الذي يأتي
لن يكون يوماً أنا

***

قالت:ـ
أغار
مِن حبل غسيلٍ ينفردُ بثوبك
من الشمس التي تتلصص عليه
فتكشف سرّك
مِن ملاقط الغسيل
التي تطبق عليه ذراعيها
مِن الريح التي تهزُّه
فينتفضُ قلبي في بلاد أُخرى
خوفاً عليك

***
في نومي
أغارُ مِن نومك
أستيقظ لأتفقّد أحلامك
أُحدّق طويلاً فيك
كلّما خلدت للنوم
باشر قلبي نوبة حراستك
خشية أن تُغري الموتَ وسامتُك
فيطيلَ نومك_

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*علمتني الأشواقَ كيف أعيشُها* 

*وعرفتُ كيف تهزني أشواقي* 

*كم داعبت عينايَ كل دقيقةٍ*

*أطياف عمرٍ باسمِ الإشراقِ*

*كم شدني شوق إليكِ لعله* 

*ما زال يحرق بالأسى أعماقي* 

*...* 

*أو نلتقي بعد الوفاءِ .. كأننا*

*غرباءُ لم نحفظ عهوداً بيننا* 

*يا من وهبتُكِ كل شيء إنني*

*ما زلتُ بالعهد المقدسِ .. مؤمن**ا*

*فإذا انتهت أيامُنا فتذكري*

*أن الذي يهواكِ في الدنيا .. أنا*









فاروق جويدة

----------


## فراشة

اذا لاح ضوء مضيت اليه
فيجري بعيدا ويهرب مني
وأسقط في الأرض أغفو قليلا
وأرفع رأسي وأفتح عيني
فيبدو مع الأفق ضوء جديد
فأجري اليه
ومازلت أجري ...وأجري وأجري
حزين غنائي
ولكن حلمي عنيد عنيد
فما زلت أعرف ماذا أريد
فما زلت أعرف ماذا أريد
.
.
(فاروق جويدة)

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

_أراك ابتسامة يوم صبوح_

_تصارع عمرا عنيد السأ__م_

_وتأتي الهموم جموعا جموعا_

_تحاصر قلمي رياح الألم_ 

_فأهفو إليك.._ 

_وأسمع صوتا شجي النغم.._

_ويحمل قلبي بعيدا بعيدا.._ 

_فأعلو.. وأعلو.._ 

_ويضحى زماني تحت القدم_

_وتبقين أنت الملاذ الأخير.._ 

_ولا شيء بعدك غير العدم_




*فاروق جويدة*

----------


## Crazy woman

*
إن في قلبي جواداً عربياً
عاش طول العمر في الحب أبياً
فأذا عاندته, ألفيته..
ثار كالمارد جباراً عتياً
و إذا لاينته, ألفيته
بات كالطفل رقيقاً.. و حيياً..
لمسةٌ تجرح من عزته
يستحيل الطفل وحشاً بربرياً
همسةٌ تأتيه عن غير رضى
يملأ الدنيا ضجيجاً و دوياً...*

----------


## فراشة

*غاليتي Crazy woman*

*مرحباً بكِ* 

*يشرفني ان تكون مشاركتك معنا أولى مشاركاتك بالمنتدى*
*سعدت بتواجدك بهذه الأبيات الرائعه*
*في إنتظار عودتك*
*مرحبا بكِ دائما*
**

----------


## فراشة

خارجاً من دمائك  
تبحث عن وطن فيك  
مستغرق في الدموع  
وطن ربما ضعت خوفاً عليه 
وأمعنت في التِّيه كى لا يضيع  
.
. 
(محمد الفيتوري)

----------


## الصعيدي

فلو كان الشباب كما عهدنا
وهبت جزاء نعمته شبابي 

بكيت من السراب فحين ولّى
وأوحدني . بكيت على السراب 

وأشقاني اليقين فيا حنيني 
إلى الخدع المنضّرة السوابي

----------


## فراشة

مكثَتْ تُحدِّقُ في الغروبِ وتدمَعُ 

والشمسُ من عَسَفِ الغياهبِ  تهلَعُ

تَتَأرْجحُ الأحلامُ في أحداقِها 

ما بينِ أطيافٍ تغيبُ  وتسطعُ

والصمتُ يعزفُ في فلاةِ شرودِها 

لحناً يُبدِّدُ كُلَّ صوْتٍ  يُسمَعُ

يبدو الغروبَ كمعبدٍ في صرحِهِ 

رُسُلُ الوجومِ نوَاسِكٌ  تتضرّعُ

قالت تُكابِدُ بحّةً في صوتِها: 

أسفاهُ من زمنٍ يُذلُّ  ويقْمَعُ

. 
.

(فكري القباطي)

----------


## الصعيدي

الا من لي بأنسك يا اخيا ؟
ومن لي ان ابثك ما لديا ؟ 
طوتك خطوب دهر بعد نشر
كذاك خطوبه نشرا وطيا 
فيا اسفا عليك وطول شوقي
الا لو ان ذلك رد شيا 
ولو سمع الردى مني نشيجي
لما نزل الردى الا عليا
كفى حزنا بدفنك ثم اني
نفضت تراب قبرك من يديا 
بكيتك ياعلي بدمع عيني
فلم يغن البكاء عليك شيئا 
وكانت في حياتك لي عظات
وانت اليوم اوعظ منك حيا
من قصيدة صعصعة بن صوحان في رثاء الإمام علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه

----------


## فراشة

أمس انتهينا فلا كنا ولا كان 
يا صاحب الوعد خلِّ الوعد نسيانا 
طاف النعاس على ماضيك وارتحلت 
حدائق العمر بكياً فاهدأ الآن 
كان الوداع ابتساماتٍ مبللة ً 
بالدمع حيناً وبالتذكار أحيانا 
حتى الهدايا وكانت كل ثروتنا 
ليل الوداع نسيناها هدايانا 
شريطُ شعر عبيقُ الضوع محرمةٌ 
ونجمةٌ سقطت من غصن لقيانا 
أسلمتها لرياح الأرض تحملها  
حين الهبوب فما أدركتِ شطآنا 
.
. 
(بشارة الخوري)

----------


## طريق

*كان أمرؤ القيس، فيما يروى، يخصف نعله بالماء والرمل،*_
 في اللحظة ذاتها.
 هكذا كان يقول لأصحابه:
 أن نحيا هو أن نحول الجدران إلى أجنحة.
 وكان يقول:
 المخيلة هي التي تبتكر المكان
 محمولا على ناقة الشعر.
 وكان يغري الشمس، وهي تستيقظ، أن تتلمس آثار النجوم على
 وسادته، قبيل أن يستيقظ.
 وكان يقول: لي منزلان،
 واحد يصلح للسكنى،
 وآخر أقيم فيه - مترحلا بين أسنان الوقت

- أدونيس -_

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*لا – وعينيك – ياحبيبة روحى*

*. . لم أعد فيك هائمًا*

*. . فاستريحى !* 

*سكنت ثورتى* 

*فصار سواء ً*

*. . أن تلينى*

*أو تجنحى للجموح !* 

*واهتدت حيرتى*

*. . فسيان عندى :*

*أن تبوحى بالحب أو لا تبوحى !*

*وخيالى الذى سما بك يومًا*

*. . يا له اليوم من خيال ٍ كسيح* *!*

*والفؤاد الذى سكنت الحنايا منه*

*. . أودعته مهب الريح !* 


******


*لا . . وعينيك*

*. . ما سلوتك عمرى*

*فاستريحي !* 

*وحاذرى أن تريحي !*






*كامل الشناوى*

----------


## فراشة

وقفتُ أمامَ الشمسِ صارخةٌ بها  
يا شمسُ، مثلكِ قلبي المُتمردُ  
قلبِي الذي جَرَفَ الحَياة شبابُهُ 
وَ سَقَى النُجوم ضِياؤُه المُتجددُ 
مهلاً، ولا يخدعُك حُزنٌ جائرٌ 
في مقلتيْ، و دمعة تتنهدُ 
.
. 
(نازك الملائكة)

----------


## فخراوى

*إلى عرفاتِ اللهِ يا خيرَ زائر عليكَ سلامُ اللهِ في عرفاتِ
ويومَ تولـِّي وجهة البيتِ ناضرًا وسيمَ مجالي البشرِ والقسماتِ*
*على كلِّ أفق ٍ بالحجاز ِملائكٌ تزفّ تحايا اللــــهِ والبــركاتِ*
*لدى البابِ جبريلُ الأمينُ براحهِ .. رسائلُ رحمانيـــــــــة ُالنفحاتِ*
*وفي الكعبةِ الغرَّاءِ ركنٌ مرحبٌ بكعبةِ قــُصـــَّـادٍ وركن عُفــــاةِ ..*
*وزمزمُ تجري بينَ عينيكَ أعينـًا..من الكوثر المعسول مُنفجراتِ*
*لكَ الدينُ ياربَّ الحجيجِ جمعتَهم ... لبيتٍ طهورِ الساح والشرفاتِ*
*أرى الناسَ أفواجًا ومن كلِّ بقعةٍ إليكَ انتهَوا من غربةٍ وشتاتِ*
*تساوَوا فلا الأنسابُ فيها تفاوت ٌ.. لديكَ ولا الأقدارُ مختـــــلفاتِ*
*ويا ربّ هل تغني عن العبد حجة ... وفي العمر ما فيه من الهفواتِ*
*وتشهد ما آذيت نفسًا ولم أضر... ولم أبغ في جهري ولا خطراتي*
*ولا حمَلـَتْ نفسٌ هوىً لبلادها ...كنفسيَ في فِعلي وفي نفـَثاتي* 
*وقدَّمتُ أعذاري ، وذلــِّي ، وخشيَتي .. . وجِئتُ بضعفي شافِعًا وشـَكاتي* 
*وأنتَ وليُّ العفو فامحُ بناصع ٍ من الصفح ما سوَّدتُ من صفحاتِ*
*ومن تضحكِ الدنيا إليه فيغترر .. يمت كقتيل الغيـــــــــدِ بالبسمــاتِ*
*****
*إذا زرتَ بعد البيتِ قبرَ محمــدٍ ... وقبَّلتَ مثوى الأعظم العطــــراتِ*
*وفاضت من الدمع العيونُ مهابة ... لأحمـــــــــــدَ بين الستر والحجراتِ*
*وأشرقَ نورٌ تحت كـــــلِّ ثنيَّةٍ ... وضاعَ أريـــــــجٌ تحت كلِّ حصاةِ*
*فقل لرسول اللــهِ يا خيرَ مرسل ٍ ... أبثك ما تــــــــــدري من الحسراتِ*
*شعوبُكَ في شرق البلاد وغربها... كأصحابِ كهفٍ في عميق سـُــباتِ*
*بأيمانِهم نوران ذكرٌ وســنة ٌ.... فما بالـــــــُـهم في حالكِ الظلماتِ ؟؟*
*وقل ربي وفقْ للعزائم أمــتي وزيِّن لــــها الأفعــــالَ والعزماتِ*

----------


## فراشة

يا رب أنت المرتجي سيدي 
أنر لخطوتي سواء السبيل 
قضيت عمري تائهاً ، ها أنا 
أعود إذ لم يبق إلا القليل 
الله يدري أنني مؤمن 
في عمق قلبي رهبة للجليل 
مهما طغى القبح يظل الهدى 
كالطود يختال بوجه جميل 
أنا الشريد اليوم يا سيدي 
فأغفر أيا رب لعبد ذليل 
.
.
(غازي القصيبي)

----------


## فراشة

مهما توارى الحلم في عيني

وأرقني الأجل

ما زلت ألمح في رماد العمر شيئا من أمل

فغداً ستنبتُ في جبين الأفق نجمات جديدة

وغداً ستورق في ليالي الحزن أيام سعيدة

وغداً أراك على المدى شمساً

تضئ ظلام أيامي وإن كانت بعيدة

لو أننا لم نفترق

.
.

(فاروق جويدة)

----------


## وجدى محمود

*
مال الحبيب

أهم فيه يشقيه

أم أنه الحب

أبكانى   ويبكيه

إن كان حبى له

هما يعزبه

سأدفن الحب فى قلبى وألقيه

أم كان دمعى الزى أفنيت يحزنه

سأدفن الدمع فى عينى وأنفيه

عفوا حبيبي

فما للحزن قد خلقت

هذى العيون

ولا للدمع والتيه

إخفائه السر عبئ قد ينؤ به

من يحمل الجمر فى يده سيكويه

يبكى الحبيب فدنيا الحل باكية

والطير من حزنه

تبكى مأقيه

حتى السماء  يغطى الغيم زرقتها

كما يغطى الأسى عينى محبيه

*****

دى قصيده لمياده كلمات مين

مأعرفش

لكن ألحان سيد مكاوى*

----------


## مجروحة أوى

أنا أقدم عاصمة للحزن وجرحي نقش فرعوني
وجعي يمتد كسرب حمام من بغداد إلى الصين

نزار القبانى .

----------


## فراشة

*إ**ن ضاق العمر بأحزاني*

* أو تاه الدمع بأجفاني*

* أو صرتُ وحيداً في نفسي*

* وغدوتُ  بقايا إنسانِ*

* سأعودُ أُداعبُ أيكتنا*

* وأعودُ أردد ألحاني*

* وأُعانق درباً  يعرفني*

* وعليه ستهدأ أحزاني*

* .*

* .*

* (فاروق جويده)*



**
*
*

----------


## طريق

نصيبك في حياتك من حبيب
 نصيبك في منامك من خيال
 المتنبي

----------


## احمدعمران

_لا تحفلى بجنيها او جنايتها    الموت بالزهر مثل الموت بالفحم


                  احمد شوقى       _

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*إذا الشـــعبُ يومًــا أراد الحيــاة *** فــلا بــدّ أن يســتجيب القــدرْ* 

*ولا بــــدَّ لليـــل أن ينجـــلي *** ولا بــــدّ للقيـــد أن ينكســـرْ* 

*ومــن لــم يعانقْـه شـوْقُ الحيـاة *** تبخَّـــرَ فــي جوِّهــا واندثــرْ* 

*فــويل لمــن لــم تَشُــقهُ الحيـاة ***  مــن صفْعــة العــدَم المنتصـرْ* 

*كـــذلك قــالت لــيَ الكائنــاتُ *** وحـــدثني روحُهـــا المســـتترْ*



*أبو القاسم الشابي*

----------


## فراشة

وأشاركك التحية لشهداء الثورة التونسية

ولكل الشعب التونسي
 

 ودمدمت الريح بين الفجاج ........وفوق الجبال وتحت الشجر:

 إذا ما طمحت إلى غاية ...........ركبت المنى ونسيت الحذر 

 ومن لا يحب صعود الجبال .........يعش ابد الدهر بين الحفر 

 فعجت بقلبي دماء الشباب ..........وضجت بصدري رياح أخر 

 وأطرقت أصغى لقصف الرعود .......وعزف الرياح ووقع المطر


*ابو القاسم الشابي


*

----------


## طريق

هو ذا شخص لا يعمل على تحرير غيره
 إلا هربا أو خوفا من العمل على تحرير نفسه

 "أدونيس"

----------


## فراشة

*حَبِيبي وَصْلُكَ الحَاني*

* مُرَادُ الْقَلْبِ ذَا قَدَرِي*

* زَمَانُ البُعْدِ  أحْيَاني*

* عَذَاباً نَال مِنْ سَهَرِي!*

* كَأنِّي زَهْرَةٌ تَحْيا* 

* عَلَى  وَهْمٍ مِنَ الْمَطَرِ*

* فَهَلْ بِالْقُرْبِ تُرْجِعُ لي*

* لَيَالٍ تَاجُهَا  قَمَرِي*
*.*
*.*
* (محمد جنيدي)*



**

----------


## Dragon Shadow

عين ولام ثم ميم 
ألف ونون 
ياء مشدّدة وهاء 
من هاهنا ابتدأ العناء 
من هاهنا جرّ السماسرة الرداء 
وطغى على النهر الغثاء 
عين. وتنتفض العمالة والعناد 
لام . ويظهر في ملامح وجه عالمنا الكساد 
ميم . ويرفع ملحد علم الفساد 
ألف . ويبتدأ الحصاد 
نون . وتبدأ نكسة كبرى ويجتاح الجراد 
ياء . وتغرق أمتي في اليانصيب 
هاء .وتقطع هامة الأمل الحبيب 
عين ولام ثم ميم 
ألف ونون 
ياء مشددة وهاء 
هذي حروف الوهم في زمن الضياع 
هذي حروف اليأس في بحر… يبدد موجه حلم الشراع 
هذي حروف الموت في وجدان أمتنا وقنطرة الصراع 
عين ولام ثم ميم 
ألف ونون 
ياء .مشددة وهاء 
عين .عذاب 
لام .لهيب واضطراب 
ميم. مجافاة الكتاب 
ألف .أسىً 
نون .نقيق ضفادع وصدى نعاب 
ياء .يد سوداء موحشة الخضاب 
هاء .هوى يغتال قلب الحر يلتهم الصواب 
عين ولام ثم ميم 
ألف ونون 
ياء مشددة وهاء 
من أين نخرج أيها الليل البهيم 
من أين نبدأ رحلة الأمل العظيم 
من أين …وانكسر السؤال 
وسمعت صوتا من وراء الأفق موفور الجلال 
يا سائلا في ثغره اشتعل السؤال 
هذا الطريق أمام عينك يا غريق 
وأمامك الروض المندى والرحيق 
وأمامك القرآن زادك في الطريق 
وحديث خير الناس والبيت العتيق 
سل أيها الشاكي حراء 
سل غار ثور حينما التفت الزمان إلى الوراء 
ورأى النبي يقول للصديق لا تحزن فربك في السماء 
ورأى أبو جهل وفي عينيه نبرة كبرياء 
مائة من الإبل العتاق فأين عشاق الثراء 
أين الرجال الأقوياء 
سل يا أبا جهل سراقة عن إمام الأنبياء 
وأصغ بسمعك عن للنداء 
اسمع صهيل الخيل في بدر 
وقعقعة السيوف الراشفات من الدماء 
لكأنني بالرمل يصرخ في وجوه الأشقياء 
شاهت وجوه القوم خاب الأدعياء 
وكأنني بالصوت جلجل في الفضاء 
بشراك خير الأنبياء 
صهوات خيل المشركين طريقهم نحو الفناء 
فاصبر فإن الله يفعل ما يشاء 
يا سائلا في ثغره اشتعل السؤال 
أوما ترى عيناك وجه الشمس ….. ناصية الهلال 
قاف وراء 
ألف لها مد ونون 
هذي الحروف هي اليقين 
هذي الحروف هي اليقين الحق يعصف بالظنون 
نبع فأين الواردون 
نهر صفا من كل ما لا يستسيغ الشاربون 
قرآنكم يا مسلمون 
قاف. قيم 
راء . رقي في سماء المجد سعي للقيم 
ألف . أباء في زمان الذل …أيمان برب الكون ..إخلاص شمم 
نون . نقاء الروح من دنس التذلل للصنم 
قاف وراء 
ألف لها مد ونون 
هذا هو الفجر الذي اكتسح الظلام 
وأضاء درب السالكين إلى رحاب الخير في البلد الحرام 
قد فاز من سلك الطريق إلى الأمام 
عين ولام ثم ميم 
ألف ونون 
ياء مشددة وهاء 
سيزول هذا الوهم في ظل العقيدة 
ولسوف يعرف كل مغرور حدوده 
ولسوف تبدأ أمتي بالحق رحلتها السعيد
-----
للدكتور العشماوي 
في العلمانيين

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

تحية من القلب الى كل من ضحى بحياته
من أجل حريتنا 
جزء من قصيدة الميدان للأبنودى 


صباح حقيقى ودرس جديد أوى فى الرفض 
أتارى للشمس صوت وأتارى للأرض نبض 
تانى معاكم رجعنا نحب كلمة مصر 
تانى معاكم رجعنا نحب ضحكة بعض 
مين كان يقول ابننا يطلع من النفق 
دى صرخة ولا غنى وده دم ولا شفق 
أتاريها حاجة بسيطة الثورة يا أخوانا 
مين اللى شافها كده مين أول اللى بدأ 
مش دول شاببنا اللى قالوا كرهوا أوطانهم 
ولبسنا توب الحداد وبعدنا أوى عنهم 
هما اللى قاموا النهارده يشعلوا الثورة 
ويصنفوا الخلق مين عانهم ومين خانهم 
يادى الميدان اللى حضن الذكرى وسهرها 
يادى الميدان اللى فتن الخلق وسحرها 
يادى الميدان اللى غاب اسمه كتير عنه وصبرها 
ما بين عباد عاشقة وعباد كارهة 
شباب كان الميدان أهله وعنوانه 
ولا فى الميدان نسكافيه ولا كابتشينو 
خدوده عرفوا جمال النوم على الأسفلت 
والموت عارفهم أوى وهما عارفينه 
لا الظلم هين يا ناس ولا الشباب قاصر 
مهما حاصرتوا الميدان عمروا ما يتحاصر

----------


## aboesmael-k

*مصر العروبة تيهي زانكِ الصيدُ 
حلَّ الشبابُ فحلَّ المجدُ والجودُ
قد كنتِ في سالف الأزمان نائمةً
ساموكِ خسفاً بفعلٍ فيه تنكيدُ
ظنَّ الثعالبُ أن قد نمتِ في زمنٍ
حتى النواطيرُ قد ضلت بها البيدُ
إن الثعالبَ قد خابت مظنتها
قد واجهتها ليوث الغاب والطودُ
جاء الشبابُ بشيء فاق عزتنا
فالجود بالنفس فهو الجود موجودُ*

----------


## المهاجر2000

إنما الدنيا بلاء ليس للدينا ثبوتُ
إنما الدنيا كبيتٍ نسجته العنكبوتُ
إنما يكفيك منها أيها الراغب قوتُ

----------


## فراشة

*ارحلْ وعارُكَ في يديكْ*

*هذي سفينَتك الكئيبةُ*

*في سوادِ الليل تبحر في الضياع*

*لا أمانَ.. ولا شراعْ*

*تمضي وحيدا في خريف العمرِ*

*لا عرش لديكَ.. ولا متاعْ*

*لا أهلَ.. لا أحبابَ.. لا أصحابَ*

*لا سندا.. ولا أتباعْ*

*كلُّ العصابةِ تختفي صوب الجحيمِ*

*وأنت تنتظرُ النهايةَ..*

*بعد أن سقط القناعْ* 

*.*
*.*

* (فاروق جويده)*

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*رأسا من ميدان التحرير* 
*للشاعر*  
*هشام الجخ*
*(( الهويس ))* 

*خبِّئْ قصــــــائدَكَ القديمـــــــــةَ كلَّها واكتبْ لمصـــــــرَ اليومَ شِعــرا مِثلَــــــها* 
*لا صمتَ بعدَ اليـــــومِ يفرِضُ خوفَهُ فاكتبْ ســــلاما نيلَ مصــرَ وأهــــلَهــــــا* 
*عينـــاكِ أجمــــلُ طفلتينِ --- تقـــــــررا نِ بأنّ هذا الخـــــــوفَ ماضٍ وانتــــهى* 
*ويداك فدانان عشقٍ طارحٍ ---------- ما زال وجهُكِ في سَماهُ مُؤَلَّها* 
*كانتْ تداعبُنـــا الشـــــــوارعُ بالبرودةِ والسقيــــــعِ ولـــــم نفسَّـــرْ وقتَهـــــــا* 
*كنــا ندفِّــئ بعضَنـــــا في بعضِنــــا ونراكِ تـبـتـسـمـيـــن ننســـى بَـــــرْدَهـــا* 
*وإذا غضِبنـــا كشَّفــتْ عن وجهِهــا وحيــــاؤُنا يــــأبى يدنِّــــسُ وجهَــهــــــــا* 
*لا تتــركيهـــم يخبـــروكِ بأنـنـــــي متمـــــردٌ خــــــــــــانَ الأمــــانـةَ أو سَها*  
*إني أعيذكِ --------أن تكوني كالتي نقضتْ على عَجَلٍ وجهلٍ غَزْلَها* 
*لا تتبعي زمنَ الرُوَيْبضةِ -------الذي فقدتْ على يده الحقائقُ شكلَها*  
*لا تتــركيهـــم يخبـــــروك بأننــــي أصبحـــتُ شيئاً تافهــــاً ومُـــــــوَجَّــــــها*  
*فأنا ابنُ بطنِكِ.وابنُ بطنِــكِ مَنْ أَرا دَ ومَــــنْ أقـــــالَ ومن أقــــرَّ ومن نَـــهَى* 
*صمتَتْ فلــــولُ الخــائفيــنَ بِجُبْنِهِم وجُمُــــــوعُ مَنْ عَشِقُــــــوكِ قــــالتْ قَوْلَها*

----------


## فراشة

*صباح حقيقي ودرس جديد اوي في الرفض* 

*اتاري للشمس صوت واتاري للارض نبض* 

*تاني معاكم رجعنا نحب كلمة مصر* 

*تاني معاكم رجعنا نحب ضحكة بعض* 

*مين كان يقول ابننا يطلع من النفق* 

*دي صرخة ولا غني ودة دم ولا شفق* 

*اتاريها حاجة بسيطة الثورة يا اخوانا* 

*مين اللي شافها كدة مين اول اللي بدأ*

*مش دول شاببنا اللي قالوا كرهوا اوطانهم* 

*ولبسنا توب الحداد وبعدنا اوي عنهم* 

*هما اللي قاموا النهاردة يشعلوا الثورة*

*.*
*.*
*(عبد الرحمن الأبنودي)*

----------


## فراشة

*ســـــــوف تنســـــــاني




قالت : ســـــــوف تنســـــــاني

وتنسى أنني يوماً

وهبتك نبض وجداني

وتعشق موجة أخرى

وتهجر دفء شطآني

وتجلس مثلما كنا

لتسمع بعض ألحاني

ولاتعنيك أحزاني

ويسقط كالمنى اسمي

وسوف يتوه عنواني

ترى....ستقول ياعمري

بأنك كنت تهواني؟؟؟؟!



(فاروق جويدة) 


 *

----------


## arabbo

فراشه ... الجميلة 
موضوع جميل جدا .. تصفحته فكأني فراشة اتنقل في بستان ماتع بين زهوره وأغصانه
 ولاني عضو جديد أثرت أن ابدأ بشئ من كتاباتي
لك الشكر الجميل والتقدير علي هذا الموضوع
محمد عبد ربه
إقرار..

لأن البحار تناهت إليك
وأني رأيت الشراع تحطمَ
 في راحتيك
وخفت التشتت في ناظريك
وصرتُ ..
كبوح النسيم المذابِ
 علي شفتيك
ظللت أسأل عنك الليالي سنينًا طوالَ
 علي شاطئيك
وخفت النزول إلي ساحك
فلازلت لا أستطيع السباحةَ
.. في مقلتيك

----------


## فراشة

*أهلاً بالشاعر محمد عبد ربه*

*مرحباً بك في المنتدى وفي الموضوع*

*بل كل الشكر والتقدير لحضورك الراقي* 

*تسعدنا عودتك مرات ومرات لتثري الموضوع بأشعارك العذبة الرقيقة*

*لك أرق تحية*

**

----------


## فراشة

*ســـــــوف تنســـــــاني


*

*فقلت: هواكِ إيماني*

*ومغفرتي وعصياني*

*أتيتك والمنى عندي*

*بقايا بين شطآني*

*ربيع مات طائره*

*على أنقاض بستاني*

*رياح الحزن تعصرني*

*وتسخر بين وجداني*

*أحبك واحة هدأت*

*عليها كل أحزاني*

*أحبك نسمة تروي*

*لصمت الناس الحاني*

*أحبكِ أنتِ يا أملا*

*كضوء الصبح يلقاني*

*أمات الحب عشاقا*

*وحبك أنتِ أحياني*

*فلو خيرتُ فى وطنٍ*

*لقلت هواكِ أوطاني*

*ولو انساك يا عمرى*

*حنايا القلب تنسانى*

*إذا ما ضعت فى درب*

*ففى عينيك عنواني** 



(فاروق جويدة) 



*

----------


## arabbo

شكرا لك اختي " فراشه " علي كلماتك الرقيقة وترحيبك الجميل


أجمل ما قالته النساء في الغيرة علي الرجل

أغارُ عليك من عيني ومني ..... ومنك ومن زمانِكَ والمكانِ
ولو أني خَبَأتكَ في عيوني  ..... الي يوم القيامة ما كفاني 

حفصة الركونية 
وهي حفصة بنت الحاج الركونية من شواعر واديبات الاندلس .. كانت ذات جمال وثراء


.

----------


## فراشة

** 


*الليلة أجلس يا قلبي خلف الأبواب

أتأمل وجهي كالأغراب

يتلوّن وجهي لا  أدري

هل ألمح وجهي أم هذا وجه كذاب!
.
.
(فاروق جويدة)

* **

----------


## nariman

أراكَ عـصـيَّ الـدَّمْـعِ شيمَـتُـكَ الصَّـبْـرُ 
 أمــا لِلْـهَـوى نَـهْـيٌ علـيـكَ و لا أمْــرُ؟

بَـلـى، أنــا مُشْـتـاقٌ وعـنـديَ لَـوْعَــةٌ 
 ولـكــنَّ مِـثْـلـي لا يُـــذاعُ لـــهُ سِـــرُّ


(( أبو فراس الحمداني ))

----------


## فراشة

** 

*
لو كان للمــرء عقل يستضيئ به ........ في ظلمة الشك لم تعلق به النوب

  ولو تبيّن ما في  الغيب من حدث ......... لكان يعلم ما يأتي و يجتنب 

  لكنه غرض للدهر يرشـقه بأسهم ......... ما لها  ريش و لا عقب 

فكيــف أكتم أشواقي و بي كلــف ..........تكاد من مسه الأحشاء تنشعب؟
.
.
(محمود  سامي البارودي)

* **

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*أراك ابتسامة يوم صبوح*  



*تصارع عمرا عنيد السأم*




*وتأتي الهموم جموعا جموعا* 




*تحاصر قلمي رياح الألم* 




*فأهفو إليك..* 




*وأسمع صوتا شجي النغم..* 




*ويحمل قلبي بعيدا بعيدا..* 




*فأعلو.. وأعلو..* 




*ويضحى زماني تحت القدم* 




*وتبقين أنت الملاذ الأخير..* 




*ولا شيء بعدك غير العدم* 



*فاروق جويدة*

----------


## nariman

> *أراك ابتسامة يوم صبوح*  
> 
> 
> 
> *تصارع عمرا عنيد السأم*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


الله ..

اختيار رائع

----------


## فراشة

* منورة ناريمان 

أشكرك لحضورك الراقي ومتابعتك

أهلا بيكي دايما

***

الحمد لله على سلامتك طارق

منور الموضوع بمشاركة ولا أروع 

لشاعر كلنا نعشق كلماته 

في انتظار عودتك


*

----------


## فراشة

** 

*
رفْرَفَ القلبُ بجنبي كالذبيحْ

وأنا أهتف: يا قلبُ اتّئدْ

فيجيب الدمعُ  والماضي الجريحْ

لِمَ عُدنا؟ ليت أنّا لم نعد !

لِمَ عُدنا؟ أَوَ لم نطوِ  الغرامْ

وفرغنا من حنين وألمْ

ورضينا بسكون وسلامْ

وانتهينا لفراغ  كالعدم؟!
.
.
(إبراهيم ناجي)
*

 **

----------


## فراشة

*العمر يوم ثمّ نرحل بعده* 

* ونظل يرهقنا المسير*

* دعني أعيش ولو ليوم واحد*

* وأحب كالطفل الصغير*

* دعني أحس بأن عمري* 

* مثل كل الناس يمضي كالغدير*

* دعني أحدق في عيون الفجر*

* يحملني الى صبح منير*

* فلقد سئمت الحزن والألم المرير*
* .*
* .*
* (فاروق جويدة)*

----------


## فراشة

**
*
أُخفي الهوى ومدامعي تبديه

وأُميتُهُ وصبابتي تحييه

فكأنَّهُ بالحُسنِ صورةُ  يوسفٍ

وكأنَّني بالحُزنِ مثل أبيه
.
.
(ابن الفارض)
* 
 
** 
 **

----------


## فراشة

*

إذا دارت بنا الدنيا و خانتنا أمانينا

وأحرقنا قصائدنا وأسكتنا أغانينا

ولم نعرف لنا بيتا من الأحزان يؤوينا

وصار العمر أشلاء ودمر كل ما فينا

وصار عبيرنا كأسا محطمة بأيدينا

سيبقى الحب واحتنا إذا ضاقت ليالينا
.
.
(فاروق جويدة)



*

----------


## فراشة

*



تمتصني أمواج هذا الليل في شره صموت

وتعيد ما بدأت..وتنوي أن تفوت ولا تفوت

فتثير أوجاعي وترغمني على وجع السكوت

وتقول لي: مت أيها الذاوي..فأنسى أن أموت!
.
.
(عبدالله البردوني)

*

----------


## محمود5

> الأخوة والأخوات الكرام أعضاء المنتدى
> 
> أعلم أن المنتدى ملئ بالشعراء الكبار أو محبى وعشاق الشعر
> لذا ادعو الجميع لتسجيل حضورهم ببيتٍ من الشعر للعضوالشاعر أو لشاعر آخر فجميعنا نحفظ بعض الابيات التى تعلق فى أذهاننا ربما لأن لها ذكرى خاصة  أو لإعجابنا بشاعر معين نحفظ بعض أشعاره
> فهيا معاَ نكتب بعض هذه الأبيات ونذكر معها إسم الشاعر
> ولنجمع هنا أجمل الأبيات التى قيلت فى الشعر العربى لنسعد بقراءتها وتعم الفائدة
> وسأبدأ وفى انتظار أبياتكم الشعرية
> 
> أنا البحرُ في أحشائِهِ الدرُّ كَامِنٌ***** فَهَلْ سَأَلُوا الغَوَّاصَ عَنْ صَدَفَاتي 
> ...


------------------------------------- 
   اذا قامت لحاجتها تثنت ...... كأن عظامها من خيزراني

  إن العيون التي في طرفها حور ٌ....... قتلننا ثم لم يحيين قتلانا

----------


## عبد الحي بدر

بني مصرَ صُونُوا لها حقَّها  ** كِبارَ النفوس كِبار َ الشيم
لكم مصرُ لا لِدَعيٍّ دَعا     ** ولا لِذَوي سَطْوة أو غَشَم
         الأديب   عباس محمود العقاد

----------


## فراشة

*أخي محمود

 أخي عبد الحي بدر

 أهلا ومرحبا بكما في الموضوع

 تشرفني عودتكما لإثراء الموضوع بمشاركاتكما القيمة

 لكما خالص تقديري**
*
*
*

----------


## فراشة

*


يارياحا ليس يهدأ عصفها

نضب الزيت ومصباحي انطفا

وأنا أقتات من وهم عفا

وأفي العمر لناس ما وفى

كم تقلبت على خنجره

لا الهوى مال ولا الجفن غفا
.
.
(إبراهيم ناجي)


*

----------


## فراشة

*


يارياحا ليس يهدأ عصفها

نضب الزيت ومصباحي انطفا

وأنا أقتات من وهم عفا

وأفي العمر لناس ما وفى

كم تقلبت على خنجره

لا الهوى مال ولا الجفن غفا
.
.
(إبراهيم ناجي)


*

----------


## عبد الحي بدر

من العارِ أنْ يَرضَى الدنيَّةَ ماجدٌ ** ويقبلَ مكذوبَ المُنَى وهو صَاغرُ
                     الباروديّ

----------


## محمود5

_أنا أو أنت ِ
---------- 
أنا أو أنت حبيبتي 
بل 
أنا وأنت ِ حبيبتي 
ووردة حمراء 
أنا وأنت 
جمرة ونار 
تنير ليلنا 
من ظلم الظلام 
ووردات في حديقتنا 
أوراقها ندى 
ودموع 
داخلها الرحيق 
هو العطر 
من ريح هواك 
والعشق مع الحنان 
يشقشق الفجر من هوانا 
ويضحك 
له من الريح مسك وفل 
مع الورد والرياحين 
تلفحني خداك من الخجل 
وفي عينيك أمواج البحر 
وشطآن الجفون_

----------


## فراشة

**
*
إن العصافير لما قام قائمها

توهمت أنها صارت شواهينا

انا لقوم أبت اخلاقنا شرفا

أن نبتدى بالاذى من ليس يؤذينا

لا يظهر العجز منا دون نيل منى

ولو رأينا المنايا في أمانينا
.
.
(صفي الدين الحلي)
* 
 
** 
 **

----------


## green.land

أيها القمر المنير
إن بيني وبينك شبهًا واتصالًا، أنت وحيد في سمائك، وأنا وحيد في الأرض، كلانا يقطع شوطه صامتًا هادئًا منكسرًا حزينًا،لا يلوي على أحد، ولا يلوى عليه أحد، وكلانا يبرز لصاحبه في ظلمة الليل فيسايره ويناجيه، يراني الرائي فيحسبني سعيدًا لأنه يغتر بابتسامة في ثغري، وطلاقة في وجهي، ولو كُشف له عن نفسي، ورأى ما تنطوي عليه من الهموم والأحزان، لبكى لي بكاء الحزين إثْر الحزين


مصطفى لطفي المنفلوطي

----------


## فراشة

**

*

أتراني وقـد طـــويت حيـاتي......... في مراس لم أبلغ اليوم رشدي

أمن العدل أنهم يردون الماء......... صفوا وأن يكدر وردي

أمن الحق أنهم يطلقون الأسد ......... منهم وأن تقيد أسدي

نظر الله لي فارشد أبنائي .........فشدوا إلى العلا أي شد

إنما الحق قوة من قوى الديان........ أمضي من كل أبيض وهندي

قد وعدت العلا بكل أبي....... من رجالي فانجزوا اليوم وعدي

وارفعوا دولتي على العلم والأخلاق ......... فالعلم وحده ليس يجدي

نحن نجتاز موقفاً تعثر الآراء .......... فيه وثمرة الرأي تردى

فقفوا فيه وقفة حزم ......... وارسوا جانبيه بعزمة المستعد

(حافظ إبراهيم)
* 
 
** 
 **

----------


## أحمد ناصر

ذلك الحب الذى علمنى
أن أحب الناس والدنيا جميعا
ذلك الحب الذى صور من
مجدب القفر لعيني ربيعا
إنه بصرنى كيف الورى
هدموا من قدسه الحصن المنيعا
وجلا لى الكون فى إعماقه
أعينا تبكى دماءا لا دموعا

من قصيدة المساء
شعر إبراهيم ناجى

----------


## عبد الحي بدر

بني مصر صونوا لها حقها .. كبار النفوس كبار الشيم 
لكم مصر لا لدعي دعا   .. ولا لذوي سطوة أو غشم
لكم مصر حيث يقر الثرى .. وحيث يرف عليها العلم
              يا رب احفظ مصر وأهلها من كل عاد وماكر

----------


## فراشة

*  

وإني لأهوى النَّوْمَ في غَير حينهِ

لَعَلَّ لِقَاءً في المَنَامِ يَكُونُ

تحدِّثني الأحلامُ أنِّي أراكم

فيا لَيْتَ أحْلاَمَ المَنَامِ يَقِينُ

شهدت بأني لم أحُل عن مَوَدَّة

وأنّي بِكُمْ لو تَعْلَمِينَ ضَنِينُ

وأنَّ فؤادي لا يلين إلى هوًى

سواكِ وإنْ قالوا بَلى سيلينُ
.
.
(قَيس بن ذُرَيح)

*

----------


## dr_myuosef

قال الامام الشافعى

*                                                             سَـلامٌ عَلى الدُّنْيـا إِذَا لَمْ يَكُـنْ بِـهَا

                                                                                                          صَـدِيقٌ صَدُوقٌ صَادِقُ الوَعْدِ مُنْصِفَـا*

----------


## angel

الخيل والليل والبيداء تعرفني                       والسيف والرمح والقرطاس والقلم

----------


## dr_myuosef



----------


## angel

ادا الشعب يوما اراد الحياة                         فلا بد ان يستجيب القدر
ولا بد لليل ان ينجلي                              ولا بد للقيد ان ينكسر

----------


## فراشة

** 

* وتبكين حباً .. مضى عنكِ يوماً*
* وسافر عنكِ لدنيا المحال*
* لقد كان حلماً .. وهل في الحياةِ*
* سوى الوهم - ياطفلتي- والخيال*
* وما العمر يا أطهر الناسِ*
* إلاسحابةُ صيفٍ كثيف الظلال*
* وتبكين حباً .. طواه الخريف*
* وكل الذي بيننا للزوال*
*  فمن قال في العمر شيء يدومُ*
* تذوب الأماني ويبقى السؤال*
* لماذا أتيت إذا كان حلمي*
* غداً سوف يصبح.. بعض الرمال*
* .*
* .*
* (فاروق جويدة)*


**

----------


## أحمد ناصر

ذو العقل يشقى فى النعيم بعقله
وأخو الجهالة فى الشقاوة ينعم
*المتنبى*

----------


## loly_h

*قلبي تعلم كيف يجفو من جفاني

وسلكت درب البعد والنسيانِ

قد كان حبك في فؤادي روضة

ملأت حياتي بهجة وأغاني

وأتى الخريف فمات كل رحيقها

وغداالربيع..ممزقَ الأغصان


(فاروق جويدة)*

----------


## loly_h

*
يا من هواه أعزه وأذلني  
كيف السبيل إلى وصالك دلني
وتركتني حيران صبّا هائم 
أرعى النجوم وأنت في نوم هني
عاهدتني ألا تميل عن الهوى
وحلفت لي يا غصن ألا تنثني
هبّ النسيم ومال غصن مثله 
أين الزمان وأين ما عاهدتني
جاد الزمان وأنت ما واصلتني
يا باخلاَ بالوصل أنت قتلتني
واصلتني حتى ملكت حشاشتي 
ورجعت من بعد الوصال هجرتني
(سعبد ابن احمد ابن سعيد)*

----------


## madjid

إذا قال فيك الناس ما لا تحبه
                فصبرا يفيئ ودّ العدو إليكا
وقد نطقوا مينا على الله وافتروا
                فما لهم لا يفترون عليكا؟

----------


## madjid

عفوا لقد نسيت إدراج اسم الشاعر ولهذا أعيد نشر هذه المشاركة فعفوا.
إذا قال فيك الناس ما لا تحبه
فصبرا يفيئ ودّ العدو إليكا
وقد نطقوا مينا على الله وافتروا
فما لهم لا يفترون عليكا؟
أبو العلاء المعري

----------


## فراشة

** 


وقفتُ أمامَ الشمسِ صارخةٌ بها 

يا شمسُ، مثلكِ قلبي المُتمردُ 

قلبِي  الذي جَرَفَ الحَياة شبابُهُ

وَ سَقَى النُجوم ضِياؤُه المُتجددُ

مهلاً، ولا  يخدعُك حُزنٌ جائرٌ

في مقلتيْ، و دمعة تتنهدُ

.
.

(نازك الملائكة)


**

----------


## madjid

رأى علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه زوجته فاطمة الزهراء رضي الله عنها، رآها تستاك بعود الأراك، فقال:
حظيتَ يا عودَ الأراك بثـغرها    ما خفتَ مني يا أراكُ أراكا
لو كان غيرُكَ يا سواك قتلته    ما فاز مني يا سواكُ سواكا

----------


## loly_h

*شفّني وجدي، وأبلاني السهرْ* *وتغشّتني سمادير الكدرْ**فسوادُ الليل ما إنْ ينقضي* *وبياض الصبح ما إن يُنتظر**لا أنيسٌ يسمعُ الشكوى، ولا* *خبرٌ يأتي، ولا طيفٌ يَمُر**بين حيطانٍ وبابٍ مُوصدٍ* *كلما حرّكه السجّانُ صَر**يتمشّى دونه، حتى إذا* *لحِقَتْهُ نبأةٌ مني استقر**كلما دُرتُ لأقضي حاجةً* *قالت الظُلمة: مهلاً، لا تَدُر**أتقرّى الشيء أبغيه، فلا* *أجد الشيء، لا نفسي تَقَر**ظلمةٌ ما إن بها من كوكبٍ* *غير أنفاسٍ ترامى بالشرر**فاصبري يا نفس حتى تَظفري* *إن حسن الصبر مفتاحُ الظفر**هي أنفاسٌ تَقَضّى، والفتى* *حيثما كان أسيرٌ للقدر**
محمود سامي البارودي*

----------


## فراشة

*


يـاعاقد الـحاجبين على الجبين اللجين 
إن كنت تقصد قتلي.. قـتلتني مـرتين 
مـاذا يـريبك مني ومـاهممت بـشين 
أصُـفرةٌ في جبيني أم رعشة في اليدين 
تَـمر قـفز غزالٍ بين الرصيف وبيني 
وما نصبت شباكي ولا أذنت لـعيني 
تـبدو كأن لاتراني ومـلء عينك عيني 
ومـثل فعلك فعلي ويلي من الأحمقين 
مولاي لم تبق مني حـياً سوى رمقين 
صبرت حتى براني وجدي وقرب حيني 
ستحرم الشعر مني وهـذا لـيس بهين 
أخاف تدعو القوافي عليك في المشرقين 
.
.
(الأخطل الصغير)


*

----------


## فراشة

** 


جفاني بلا جرم إليه اجترمته

وخلفني نضوا خليا من الصبر

ولو بات والهجران يصدع  قلبه

لجاد بوصل دائم آخر الدهر

مخافة أن يبلى بهجر وفرقة

فيلقى من الهجران  جمرا على جمر

فسقيا لأيام مضت وهي غضة

ألا ليتها عادت ودامت إلى  الحشر
.
.
(أبو نواس)
**

----------


## فراشة

** 


لك الحمد مهما استطال البلاء

ومهما استبد الألم

لك الحمد إن الرزايا  عطاء

وإن المصيبات بعض الكرم

ألم تعطني أنت هذا الظلام

واعطيتني أنت هذا  السحـر؟

فهل تشكر الأرض قطر المطر

وهل تغضب إذا لم يجدها الغمام؟
.
.
(بدر  شاكر السياب)



**

----------


## madjid

أنشد أبو الحسن محمد بن أحمد الإفريقي المتيم لسيف الدولة في وصف قوس قزح وهو أحسن ما سمعت :   
وساق صبيح للصـــــبوح دعــــوته          فقـــام وفي أجفــانه سنـــة الغــمــض   
يطوف بكـــاسات العــــقار كأنجـم          فمن بين منقـــض عــــــلينا ومنفــــض   
وقد نشرت أيدي الجـــنوب مطارفا          على الجو دكنا والحواشي على الأرض   
يطرزها قوس الغمام بأصفر عــلى          أحــمر في  أخـــضر  تحت   مبــــيــض   
كأذيال خــــود أقبلت في غــــلائل          مصبـــغة والبعـــــض أقــــصر من بعض

----------


## nariman

*وانَتَبَهْنَا بعدما زَالَ الرَّحِيقْ ... وأَفَقَنَا ليتَ أنَّا لا نُفِيقْ
يقظةٌ طاحَتْ بِأَحْلَامِ الْكَرَى ... وتولَّى الليلُ، والليلُ صديقْ
وإذا النورُ نذيرٌ طالعٌ ... وإذا الفجرُ مُطِلٌّ كالحَريقْ
وإذا الدُّنُيا كَمَا نَعْرِفُها ... وإذا الأحبابُ كلٌّ فِي طَرِيقْ*

----------


## فراشة

** 


لامشفق حولي ولا إشفاق

إلا المنى والكوخ والإشفاق

البرد والكوخ المسجى  والهوا

حولي وقلبي والجراح رفاق

وهنا الدجى يسطو على كوخي كما

يسطو على  المستضعف العملاق

فلمن هنا أصغي؟وكيف؟وما هنا

إلا  أنا،والصمت،والإطراق
.
.
(عبد الله البردوني)



**

----------


## nariman

إن يخفقِ القلب كيف العمر نرجعه..
كل الذي مات فينا.. كيف نحييه..

الشوق درب طويل عشت أسلكه..
ثم انتهى الدرب وارتاحت أغانيه..

جئنا إلى الدرب والأفراح تحملنا..
واليوم عدنا بنهر الدمع نرثيه..

----------


## صفحات العمر

*غَدٌ بِظَهْرِ الغيب واليومُ لي
وكمْ يَخيبُ الظَنُ في المُقْبِلِ
ولَسْتُ بالغافل حتى أرى
جَمال دُنيايَ ولا أجتلي

*شعر: أحمد رامي 
(ترجمة عن النص الفارسي لعمر الخيام)

----------


## أحمد ناصر

بيت شعر لأمير الشعراء أحمد شوقى
* عـذبـيـنـي بـكـل شـيء ســوى........... الـصـدّ فمـا ذقـت كالـصـدود عـذابــا.

----------


## loly_h

*قل لي**..

قل لي
هل أحببت امرأة قبلي  ؟
تفقد , حين تكون بحالة حب
نور العقل ؟
قل لي .. قل لي
كيف تصير  المرأة حين تحب
شجيرة فل ؟
قل لي
كيف يكون الشبه الصارخ
بين الأصل ,  وبين الظل
بين العين , وبين الكحل ؟
كيف تصير امرأة عن
عاشقها
نسخة حب  .. طبق الأصل ؟

(**سعاد الصباح**)*

----------


## nariman

قدمت عمري للأحلام قربانا
لا خنت عهدا ولا خادعت انسانا
شاخ الزمان وأحلامي تضللني
وسارق الحلم كم بالوهم أغوانا
شاخ الزمان وسجاني يحاصرني
وكلما ازداد بطشا زدت ايمانا

فاروق جويدة

----------


## صفحات العمر

إنفجري يا خارطة العالم المنهار
انفسي التضاريس الملكيّة
وحطّمي كراسي الكارتون المستورد 
افتحي أبواب المحتشدات والسجون
دعي الجموع الجائعة تشبع 
ودعي الفقراء يملأون جيوبهم شمساً 
ابعدي العملاء عن مسيرة المتمردين
فأقدام الأقزام لم تخلق لتواكب الثوّار 
أحلام مستغانمى

----------


## فراشة

*


 إن في قلبي جواداً عربياً
 عاش طول العمر في الحب أبياً
فأذا عاندته, ألفيته..
ثار كالمارد جباراً عتياً
و إذا لاينته, ألفيته
بات كالطفل رقيقاً.. و حيياً..
لمسةٌ تجرح من عزته
يستحيل الطفل وحشاً بربرياً
همسةٌ تأتيه عن غير رضى
يملأ الدنيا ضجيجاً و دوياً...
.
.
(الشاعرة الكويتية سعاد الصباح)


*

----------


## loly_h

*كل احبابي القدامى نسوني.**..**. لا نوار تجيب أو عفراء
**سكن الحزن كالعصافير  قلبي.**..**. فالأسى خمرة وقلبي الإناء
** انا جرح يمشي على قدميه.**..**. وخيولي قد هدها  الإعياء
وانا الحزن من زمان صديقي.**..**.وقليل في عصرنا الأصدقاء
** نزار  قباني*

----------


## nariman

أرَاكَ عَصِيَّ الدّمعِ شِيمَتُكَ الصّبرُ، = أما للهوى نهيٌّ عليكَ ولا أمرُ ؟
بلى أنا مشتاقٌ وعنديَ لوعة ٌ =  ولكنَّ مثلي لا يذاعُ لهُ سرُّ !
إذا الليلُ أضواني بسطتُ يدَ الهوى=  وأذللتُ دمعاً منْ خلائقهُ الكبرُ
تَكادُ تُضِيءُ النّارُ بينَ جَوَانِحِي   = إذا هيَ أذْكَتْهَا الصّبَابَة ُ والفِكْرُ
معللتي بالوصلِ ، والموتُ دونهُ  = إذا مِتّ ظَمْآناً فَلا نَزَل القَطْرُ!

أبو فراس الحمداني

----------


## فراشة

**

إذا مرّ يومٌ ولم أتذكّرْ

به أن أقولَ: صباحُكِ سُكّرْ

ورحتُ أخطّ كطفلٍ  صغير

كلاماً غريباً على وجه دفترْ

فلا تَضْجري من ذهولي وصمتي

ولا تحسبي  أنّ شيئاً تغيّرْ

فحين أنا لا أقولُ: أحبّ

فمعناهُ أني أحبّكِ  أكثرْ!
.
.
(نزار قباني)


**

----------


## loly_h

*

كأني طاف بي ركب الليالي* *... يحدث عنك في الدنيا وعني
على أني أغالط فيك سمعي ... وتبصر فيك غير الشك عيني
وما أنا بالمصدق فيك قولاً ... ولكني شقيت بحسن ظني
وبي مما يساورني كثيرٌ ... من الشجن المورق لا تدعني
تُعذب في لهيب الشكِّ روحي ... وتُشقي بالظ...نون وبالتمني
أجبني إذْ سألتك هل صحيحٌ ... حديث الناس خنت؟ ألم تخني؟؟
**عبد الله الفيصل*

----------


## فراشة

**



ولقد ذكرتك والرماح نواهل 

مني وبيض الهند تقطر من دمي 

فوددت تقبيل السيوف لأنها 

لمعت كبــارق ثغرك المتبسم 
.
.
(عنترة بن شداد )



**

----------


## elkberawy

مازات بك متمسكا"    واريد فرصه للأقتراب
                          اعطيني بهواك حافزا"   امحو به كل ألصعاب
                        مادمت أمتلك قلبا"        ممتلأ  بيك حبأ
                         وأتخيل وجهك قمرا"       يضيئ في الضباب
                        لماذا تذيد خجلا"           ما كان هوان جدلا"
                        مازلت اموت شوقا"        من كثرة ألغياب


                               لكم الشكر والتقدير

----------


## loly_h

*دققت الباب حتــى كـلّ متني  
فـلمـــا كــــــلّ متنـــي كلـمتنــي
فقالت لي أيا اسماعيل صبرا 
فقلت  لها أيا اسما عيل صبري
**ابن الوردي ...
*

----------


## مريم /9/20093

هذه قصيدة من بيتين فقط لشاعر يسمى السهروردي المقتول، وهو يصف فيها صفاء الزجاج، ورقة الخمر وصفًا بديعًا إذ يقول:
رَقّ الزُّجاجُ وَرَقَّت الخَمرُ فَتشابَها فَتَشاكل الأَمرُ
فَكَأَنَّها خَمرٌ وَلا قَدح وَكَأَنَّها قَدحٌ وَلا خَمرُ
 ::

----------


## مريم /9/20093

*وهذه أبيات جميلة ورائعة من معلقة عنترة بن شداد؛
هَلّا سَأَلتِ الخَيلَ يا اِبنَةَ مالِكٍ       إِن كُنتِ جاهِلَةً بِما لَم تَعلَمي
إِذ لا أَزالُ عَلى رِحالَةِ سابِحٍ       نَهدٍ تَعاوَرُهُ الكُماةُ مُكَلَّمِ
طَوراً يُجَرَّدُ لِلطِعانِ وَتارَةً       يَأوي إِلى حَصدِ القَسِيِّ عَرَمرَمِ
يُخبِركِ مَن شَهِدَ الوَقيعَةَ أَنَّني       أَغشى الوَغى وَأَعِفُّ عِندَ المَغنَمِ
وَمُدَجَّجٍ كَرِهَ الكُماةُ نِزالَهُ       لا مُمعِنٍ هَرَباً وَلا مُستَسلِمِ
جادَت لَهُ كَفّي بِعاجِلِ طَعنَةٍ       بِمُثَقَّفٍ صَدقِ الكُعوبِ مُقَوَّمِ
فَشَكَكتُ بِالرُمحِ الأَصَمِّ ثِيابَهُ       لَيسَ الكَريمُ عَلى القَنا بِمُحَرَّمِ
فَتَرَكتُهُ جَزَرَ السِباعِ يَنُشنَهُ       يَقضِمنَ حُسنَ بِنانِهِ وَالمِعصَمِ*

----------


## elkberawy

كيف يسئل القلب عن من هواه
                           وهوه كالسيل يجري في دماه
                           ان سئل القلب عن علته
                           ف نظره الي الحبيب هي دواه

وشكرا للمنتدي

----------


## فراشة

أخي الفاضل الكبير أوي

أختى الرقيقة مريم

أهلا بكما في المنتدى وفي الموضوع 

يسعدنا حضوركما ومشاركتكما القيمة

في انتظار عودتكما دائما

----------


## فراشة

*
*

أقبلتُ أطرق منزل الأحبابِ 

ودسست هذا الشّعرَ تحت البابِ 

أترى أكون بثثت  شوقي كلَّه 

وشرحت حالي يا أولي الألباب 

يا جارة "الوادي" إذ الوادي أخي  

وكريم "إحسان" ولطف صحابِ 

قسماً بموصول المودة بيننا 

هذي الزيارة لم  تكن بحسابي 

قد يجمع الله الشتيت ويلتقي 

ناءٍ بناءٍ بعد طول  غيابِ
.
.
(إبراهيم ناجي)


**

----------


## مريم /9/20093

قائل هذا الكلام الجميل هو مجنون ليلى، والقصيدة من بيتين فقط، وهي من البحر الوافر، يقول فيها:
أَمُرُّ عَلى الدِيارِ دِيارِ لَيلى       أُقَبِّلَ ذا الجِدارَ وَذا الجِدارا
وَما حُبُّ الدِيارِ شَغَفنَ قَلبي       وَلَكِن حُبُّ مَن سَكَنَ الدِيارا

----------


## أشرف المصرى

على كثر العيون اللي ضحكت لي . ما بكت لي عين . بكيت ولا لقيت  لدمعتي عين تواسيني . 


سألت الغيوم بأي الدروب القاك يوم ؟ بأي الدروب  القاك يوم . رد الصدى يعتذر . رد الصدى يعتذر . لا تنتظر لا لا . لا تنتظر . حبه  وجوده في حياتك سراب .

----------


## مريم /9/20093

قَالَ حَسَّانُ بن ثابت شاعر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:
هَجَوْتَ مُحَمَّدًا فَأَجَبْتُ عَنْهُ  وَعِنْدَ اللهِ فِي ذَاكَ الْجَزَاءُ
هَجَوْتَ مُحَمَّدًا بَرًّا حَنِيفًا  رَسُولَ اللهِ شِيمَتُهُ الْوَفَاءُ
فَإِنَّ أَبِي وَوَالِدَهُ وَعِرْضِي  لِعِرْضِ مُحَمَّدٍ مِنْكُمْ وِقَاءُ
ثَكِلْتُ بُنَيَّتِي إِنْ لَمْ تَرَوْهَا  تُثِيرُ النَّقْعَ مِنْ كَنَفَيْ كَدَاءِ
يُبَارِينَ الأَعِنَّةَ مُصْعِدَاتٍ  عَلَى أَكْتَافِهَا الأَسَلُ الظِّمَاءُ
تَظَلُّ جِيَادُنَا مُتَمَطِّرَاتٍ  تُلَطِّمُهُنَّ بِالْخُمُرِ النِّسَاءُ
فَإِنْ أَعْرَضْتُمُو عَنَّا اعْتَمَرْنَا  وَكَانَ الْفَتْحُ وَانْكَشَفَ الْغِطَاءُ
وَإِلاَّ فَاصْبِرُوا لِضِرَابِ يَوْمٍ  يُعِزُّ اللهُ فِيهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ
وَقَالَ اللهُ: قَدْ أَرْسَلْتُ عَبْدًا  يَقُولُ الْحَقَّ لَيْسَ بِهِ خَفَاءُ
وَقَالَ اللهُ: قَدْ يَسَّرْتُ جُنْدًا  هُمُ الأَنْصَارُ عُرْضَتُهَا اللِّقَاءُ
يُلاَقِي كُلِّ يَوْمٍ مِنْ مَعَدٍّ  سِبَابٌ أَوْ قِتَالٌ أَوْ هِجَاءُ
فَمَنْ يَهْجُو رَسُولَ اللهِ مِنْكُمْ  وَيَمْدَحُهُ وَيَنْصُرُهُ سَوَاءُ
وَجِبْرِيلٌ رَسُولُ اللهِ فِينَا  وَرُوحُ الْقُدُسِ لَيْسَ لَهُ كِفَاءُ

----------


## أشرف المصرى

*يآأيتهآ الطيور المهآجرة مثلي  بلآأوطآن*
*إنتظريني فلقد أضعت الدرب  والعنــــــــوآن*
*خذيني لأرضٍ يسكنهآ  حقآ بنو إنسآن*
*أرض تسكنهآ الآمآني  والحب والأحلآم*
*جزء مآزآل يعترف بأن  للحب بلــــــدآن*
*لم يزيفهآ كل خونة  العشق ولاكل الأعوآن*
*زفيني عروسآ من جديد  للمدينة الفآضلة*
*وآكتبي على دعوتي  عصفور بلآأغصآن*
*عشق الأمآني فـ عشقته  معهآ كل الأزمآن*

----------


## loly_h

*في متـآهـآت الـحيـآة .**.**. بيـن أعـبآء السنـين*

*وبصـحراء الشـتـاتِ .**.**. يغرقُ القلـــب الحـزين*

*قد دعا داعي الصلاةِ .**.**. فاستجبـنا في حنيـن*


*قد خلعنا البؤس عنآ .**.**. واكـتـسينا بـالحــــيـآة*

*ورأينا الـفجر لحنــا .**.**. فارتـوت منـــه الشفـــاة*

*ما كبا من سار منّـا .**.**. أو غـفـــا عـــمّا رجــــاه*


*واستفقنـا والأمانـي .**.**. مشـرقـات كالصباح*

*ولـهـجـنـا بامـتـنـان .**.**. يوم واسينا الجــــراحِ
*
*وارتـــوينا كـــل آن .**.**. من ينابيع الـفـــــلاح ِ*

----------


## elkberawy

مصر الحبيبه التي
نروي لها اجمل حكايات
ونقص تاريخناالعظيم
ونفتخر بكثرة البطولات
وندعو الله لها ان يعوضها
برجل كما السادات
مصر وطني مصر دمي
لها مني ارق التحيات

كلمات طارق الشاعر

----------


## elkberawy

مساء الخير يا اختي مساء الخير يا جاره
وقفت هنا علي الشباك استجديكي منهاره
فهل ترضين ان تصغي بلاضيق الى المي 
وترتاحين اونه من الاوراق والقلم 
وتستمعين في عطف الى شكواي يا جارة 
لقد غادرت ابنائي لأعلو الأفق مسرورة 
فرغم أمومتي اني كما تدرين عصفوره 
اجل حلقت في الافاق صاعدة ومنحدرة 
وحين رجعت بعد العصر لم اعثر على الشجرة 
فأين اريح اجنحتي واين انام يا جارة 
وحين رجعت يا ويحي ولم اعثر على بيتي 
رأيت على الثرى شبحا تمدد في دجى الصمت 
فكيف وكيف يا اختي وانت امامها دهرا 
سمحت لساعد الحطاب ان يغتالها قهرا 
ويذبح كائنا حيا اوى الاحياء يا جارة 
لقد كانت لابنائي مع الاحلام ارجوحه 
وكل وعودها كانت لهم بالامس ممنوحة 
وكانت بالثياب الخضر تحميهم من العين 
وتعقد ندوة في الليل بين الغصن والغصن 
فيستمعون للاسرار منسجمين يا جارة 
وكانوا يرمقون الافق في نظرات مبهور 
وينتظرون مسراهم بأجنحة من النور 
فأين الان أبنائي وأين العش ياجارة


كلمات اليا  ابو ماضي

----------


## TAMARA KALED

_ لأخرجن من الدنيا وحبكــــــــــــم بـيـن الـجـوانـح لـم يـشـعر بـه أحــــــــــد..._

----------


## elkberawy

تسئلني من انا     قالت لها انا
الذي حلفتي له    واقسمتي بأنه 
يملك كل قلبك
ووعدتي وقتها  يايامك كلها
لاتعني بدون حبك
مازلتي تسئليني  كأن لم تعرفيني 
وتقولي من انا
عودي للذكريات   للصبي للأمنيات
عودي لوقت فات تعرفي من انا
انا الذي بادلكي حبه وتمني يوم حبكي
انا الذي بحثتي عنه  عندما مال قلبكي
كنا نرسم احلام وهدمتها الايام
وبعدنا بعد خصام وتمنيت لكي الهنا
هل تسئليني من انا

----------


## فراشة

**


لكل اجتماع من خليلين ُفرقَةٌ

وكل الذي دون الممات قليل

وإن افتقادي واحدا بعد واحد

دليلٌ على ألَّا يدوم خليل

******
(على بن ابى طالب)

**

----------


## فراشة

**

كن عن همومك معرضا وكل الأمور إلى القضا

أبشر بخير عاجل تنسى به ما قد مضى

فلرب أمر مسخط لك في عواقبه رضا

ولربما اتسع المضيق وربما ضاق الفضا

الله يفعل ما يشاء فلا تكن متعرضا

الله عودك الجميل فقس على ما قد مضى
.
.
(صفي الدين الحلي)

**

----------


## فراشة

**


وتُبقى البعدَ يا أملا

بغيرك لستُ مكتملا

يظلُّ القلبُ يا قدري

يرومُ القربَ مُشتعلا

صحيحٌ غبتَ عن عيني

وصبرُ القلبِ قد سملا

صحيحٌ أنَّني وحدي

أعيشُ الحلمَ مُبتهلا

ولكن أنت في روحي

غرامٌ ينشدُ الأملا
.
.
(محمد جنيدي)


**

----------


## madjid

أنشد أبو الحسن محمد بن أحمد الإفريقي المتيم لسيف الدولة في وصف قوس قزح وهو أحسن ما سمعت فيه على كثرته:   
وساق صبيح للصـــــبوح دعــــوته     فقـــام وفي أجفــــانه سنـــة الغــمـــض   
يطوف بكـــــاسات العــــقار كأنجـم     فمن بين منقـــض عــــــلينا ومنفــــض   
وقد نشرت أيدي الجـــنوب مطارفا     على الجو دكنا والحواشي على الأرض   
يطرزها قوس الغمام بأصفر عــلى     أحــمر في  أخـــضر  تحت   مبــــيض   
كأذيال خــــود أقبلت في غـــــلائل     مصبـــغة والبعـــــض أقصر من بعض

----------


## فراشة

**


هو الفراقُ فماذا تأمرين إذنْ؟	 

أنوحُ؟أصمتُ؟أجري عنك؟أتّئدُ؟

هل التقينا؟أم الأوهام تعبثُ بي؟	 

أين التقينا؟متى؟ ألسبتُ؟ألأحدُ؟

وهل مشينا معاً؟ في أيّ أمسيةٍ؟	 

في أي ثانيةٍ أودى بها الأبدُ؟

وهل همستِ"حبيبي!"أم سَمعتُ صدى	 

من عالم الجنِّ لم يهمس به أحدُ
.
.
(غازي القصيبي)

**

----------


## فراشة

*

كم يبقى طعم الفرحة في شفتينا ! 

عمرا؟ 

هل يكفي! 

دهرا مسكوبا من عمرينا... 

فليهدأ ناقوس الزمن الداوي في صدرينا 

وللتوقف هذي اللحظة في عمقينا . 

لن نذكر الا أن طوقنا الدنيا أغفينا 

واتاحت كفانا......تغرس دفئا في روحينا 

لن نذكر إلا أنا جسدنا حلما 

وارتاح الوهج الدامي في عينينا.
.
.
(فاروق شوشة)

*

----------


## فراشة

* 


فلا تبكين في إثر شيء ندامة

إذا نزعته عن يديك النوازع

فليس لأمر حاول اللّه جمعه

مشتٌّ ولا ما فرّق اللّه جامع

(قيس بن ذريح)

 *

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*أخذت القرار

أريد الفرار

فهل تسمحين

بفك الحصار ؟

عبد العزيز جويدة*

----------


## مريم /9/20093

هذه الأبيات تنسب للإمام علي بن ابي طالب رضي الله عنه وأرضاه:
***
ما الفَضلُ إِلا لِأَهلِ العِلمِ إِنَّهُمُ ... عَلى الهُدى لِمَنِ اِستَهدى أَدِلّاءُ
وَقَدرُ كُلِّ اِمرِئٍ ما كاَن يُحسِنُهُ ... وَلِلرِجالِ عَلى الأَفعالِ اسماءُ
وَضِدُّ كُلِّ اِمرِئٍ ما كانَ يَجهَلُهُ ... وَالجاهِلونَ لِأَهلِ العِلمِ أَعداءُ
وَإِن أَتَيتَ بِجودٍ مِن ذَوي نَسَبٍ ... فَإِنَّ نِسبَتَنا جودٌ وَعَلياءُ
فَفُز بِعِلمٍ وَلا تَطلُب بِهِ بَدَلاً ... فَالناسُ مَوتى وَأهُلُ العِلمِ أَحياءُ

----------


## madjid

نموت
نمــوتُ نمــوتُ نمــوتُ نمــوتْ
ومهما حيــيــــنا فسوف نموتْ
فهــلا عـمـــلنا لــما بعـد مــوت
وهلا اغــتـنـمــنا شـبابا يــفـوتْ
وهلا طـردنا الكرى عن عيون
وقمـــنا نصــلي نطــيل القنوتْ
ونتــلو الكــتاب العــزيز الـذي
إذا ما اقتـــديـنا به لن نــمـوتْ

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*وقعت في خلق شيكا بيكا

 يشوفو الصح دايماً عيب

 لا يمكن أبقى أنتيكا !!!

 وأبيع أفكاري في الكراكيب .

هايدى دياب*

----------


## مريم /9/20093

قرأ شيخي الجليل محمود خليل بيتا من الشعر بطريق المصادفة، فأعجبه المعنى الذي يحتوي عليه هذا البيت من

التسامح والعفو، وهذا نص هذا البيت:

(إذا مرضنا أتيناكم نعودكموا ... وتذنبون ... فنأتيكم ونعتذر)

فأكمل شيخي بنفس المعنى وعلى نفس الوزن والقافية، فأجاد وأفاد:

فإن بخلتم رأينا بُخلكم كرمًا ... جودًا وفضلا هو الأنواء والمطر

وتظلمون فنسعى نحو ساحتكم ... فيها الظلال وفيها الفضل والثمر

وتهجرون فنقضي العمر في لهفٍ ... شوقا إليكم ودمع العين ينهمر

يا من أخذتم حلالا كلَّ غالية ... هذا الحلال لكم والسمع والبصر

فإن قتلم ... فلا حَدٌّ ولا دِيَةٌ ... دمي فداكم فلا تُبقوا ولا تذروا


https://www.facebook.com/pages/%D8%B...8?ref=settings

----------


## madjid

وهل نبي الهدى أحمدُ
فعمّ الضياء جميعَ الدنا
به الكائنات بدت تسعدُ
وأزهر ربع بكلّ المنى
ونذكره كلما نشهدُ
بأنْ لا إله سوى ربنا

محمد صيغ من الكرم      وخصّ من الله بالنــــعم
وبالنـــور طينته جبلت      وما زال نورا من القدم
مراتبــــه كلها شرفت      وطـُـهر من سائر التهم

----------


## فراشة

*ولقد بكيت على تفرق شملنا .......... زمنا وفاض الدمع من أجفاني

ونذرت إن جمع المهيمن بيننا .......... ما عدت أذكر فرقة بلساني

هجم السرور عليَا حتى أنه ............ من فرط ما قد سرني أبكاني
:
(امرؤ القيس)*

----------


## madjid

*تواضع أخي فوق هذا الترابْ
فكلّ الذي فوقه كالترابْ
فأين الذين علوا بالترابْ
لقد أصبحوا تحته كالترابْ
وفز بالتي المسكُ فيها ترابْ
لتنجو من الـ"ليتني كالترابْ"*
مجيد

----------


## فراشة

*كن عن همومك معرضا وكل الأمور إلى القضا

أبشر بخير عاجل تنسى به ما قد مضى

فلرب أمر مسخط لك في عواقبه رضا

ولربما اتسع المضيق وربما ضاق الفضا

الله يفعل ما يشاء فلا تكن متعرضا

الله عودك الجميل فقس على ما قد مضى
.
.
(صفي الدين الحلي)**
*

----------


## فراشة

*بثثت شكواي فذاب الجليد

وأَشفق الصخر ولان الحديد

وقلبُك القاسي على حاله

هيهات بل قسوته لي تزيد
.
.
(أحمد شوقي)*

----------


## فراشة

*لئِن غِبتموا عن ناظري أحبتي

ففي القلب عَينٌ لا تزالُ تراكم

وفي القلب من تذكاركم بعد نأيكم

فنون من الأشواق فيها تَراكُم
.
.
(محمد الأمين)*

----------


## madjid

قصعة
وقصعة قـد احتوت      من الطـعام الأطــيب
كم جاءها من جائع       تحــــلقــوا كالـدولب
فامـتلأت بطــونهم       وانصرفوا للعـــــــب
كــذا بــلاد المـسلم       في عــرضة للنــهب
القــدس قد تدنست       وبـــابل كالخــــــرب
بنو القـرود تبطش       وتــلـــدغ  كعــــقرب
والمســـلم يفـــتش       عـن لــذة في الطرب
                                        مجيد

----------


## فراشة

*أبتاه مازال في قلبي عتابٌ

لما لم تعلمني الحياة مع الذئاب؟
.
.
(فاروق جويدة)*

----------


## فراشة

*قطيع نحن والجزار راعينا
ومنفيون نمشي في أراضينا
ونحمل نعشنا قسرا بأيدينا
ونعرب عن تعازينا لنا فينا
.
.
(أحمد مطر)
*

----------


## فراشة

*قد كان بوسعي
أن لا أرفض
أن لا أغضب
أن لا أصرخ في وجه المأساة
قد كان بوسعي
أن أبتلع الدّمع
وأن أبتلع القمع
وأن أتأقلم مثل جميع المسجونات
قد كان بوسعي
أن أتجنّب أسئلة التّاريخ
وأهرب من تعذيب الذّات
قد كان بوسعي
أن أتجنّب آهة كلّ المحزونين
وصرخة كلّ المسحوقين
وثورة آلاف الأمواتْ
لكنّي خنتُ قوانين الأنثى
واخترتُ مواجهةَ الكلماتْ
.
.
( سعاد الصباح)*

----------


## ابن البلد

> *قد كان بوسعي
> أن لا أرفض
> أن لا أغضب
> أن لا أصرخ في وجه المأساة
> قد كان بوسعي
> أن أبتلع الدّمع
> وأن أبتلع القمع
> وأن أتأقلم مثل جميع المسجونات
> قد كان بوسعي
> ...


تسلم أيدك فراشة 
 :f:  :f:

----------


## فراشة

> تسلم أيدك فراشة


تسلم أحمد

عدنا..

----------


## فراشة

ضحكتُ  فقالوا ألا تحتشم
بكيت فقالوا ألا تبتسم
بسمت فقالوا يرائي بها
عبست فقالوا بَدا ما كَتم
صمتُ  فقالوا كليل اللسان
نطقت فقالوا كثير الكلِم
حلمت فقالوا صنيع الجبان
ولو كان مُقتدراً لانتقم
بسلت فقالوا لطيشٍ به
وما كان مجترئاً لو حكم
يقولون شذ إذا قلت لا
وإمعة حين وافقتهم
فأيقنت أني مهما أرد
رضى الناس لابد من أن أذم
.
.
(الشافعي)

----------


## مريم /9/20093

صدقتِ، وأحسنت النقل؛
مهما فعل الإنسان فلن يدرك رضا الناس، فرضا الناس غاية لا تُدرك، فعلى كل واحد منا أن يُرضي ربه سبحانه وتعالى في قوله وفعله، وسكوته ونطقه، وسره وجهره، فإذا أرضى الله تعالى، فهو سبحانه كفيل بقلوب الناس، يقلبها كيف يشاء.

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الرأى قبل شجاعة الشجعان
هو أول و هى المحل الثانى
فإذا هما اجتمعا لنفس حرة
بلغت من العلياء كل مكان

*المتنبى*

----------


## فراشة

> صدقتِ، وأحسنت النقل؛
> مهما فعل الإنسان فلن يدرك رضا الناس، فرضا الناس غاية لا تُدرك، فعلى كل واحد منا أن يُرضي ربه سبحانه وتعالى في قوله وفعله، وسكوته ونطقه، وسره وجهره، فإذا أرضى الله تعالى، فهو سبحانه كفيل بقلوب الناس، يقلبها كيف يشاء.


معكِ كل الحق 
ولكن من الناس من ينصب نفسه قاضيا وجلادا 
ومنهم من يستخدمون العادات والأعراف سلاحا ضد غيرهم
ويرفعونها فوق الشرع فيحرمون ما أحل الله ويحللون ما حرم
تحياتي لكِ أختي الغالية وتشرفني عودتك

----------


## فراشة

> الرأى قبل شجاعة الشجعان
> هو أول و هى المحل الثانى
> فإذا هما اجتمعا لنفس حرة
> بلغت من العلياء كل مكان
> 
> *المتنبى*


صحيح ..
منور أحمد 
أهلا بعودتك

----------


## احمد بهجت سالم

تُعانقنى القصائد حين صمتى           وتلهث نبرتى ويثور نبضـى
كحوراءِ تـَدِلُّ على عـــــــميدٍ            بها  مُتحرِّقاً .. حتى لَيُفـْضى

احمد بهجت سالم

----------

